# May 2009 WDW Meet. . .



## nurse.darcy

Okay Dissers, May was awesome in 2008, Carrie suggests we do it again in 2009!  I say Yaa Hoo. . .anyway there are 2 possible weekends. . .the first weekend and the third weekend of May. So which is it. . .


----------



## bound2travel

Either would work with my schedule as I currently have both of those weekends off. Not sure if I can make it - but I'll see once a weekend is chosen.


----------



## sand2270

I will be there May 29th-June 8th.  But I will be with my daughter and already have those first few days pretty filled up so if you guys do a different weekend not a biggie.  I want to try and make the Oct meet.


----------



## dismem98

I vote for the 3rd weekend like last year.  It was fun and another must!!

Patty


----------



## englishrose47

I will be there 16th thru the 24th and would love a meet ! Fill me in on the details !!


----------



## megveg

DBF and I will be there 21-26 i wanna go to a DIS meetttttttttt


----------



## tsing

Either should be okay.  Need to check the schedule.  Staying on-site?


----------



## Carrieannew

I vote for 3rd weekend

Thanks for posting Darcy!! Hope others can go as well

Anyone have suggestions for specific meets?


----------



## kgle

I will be there the 9th through 19th so I am up for it if it falls within that time!


----------



## englishrose47

kgle said:


> I will be there the 9th through 19th so I am up for it if it falls within that time!



I'm there 16th thru 24th!! I am definately interested in Meets !!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Let me put the idea in Tracy's mind...lol We were already plotting (or dream plotting) about a May trip so this would fit.


----------



## acm563

If anyone is interested in either the first weekend or Memorial Day weekend I know I will be there those weekends for certain altho Genesis has been talking about maybe wanting to go the 3rd weekend instead but I may not join him.


----------



## jeffl34

I will be there the May 10th to the 17th


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Let me put the idea in Tracy's mind...lol We were already plotting (or dream plotting) about a May trip so this would fit.



Robin dosent take much for Tracy's head to start spinning with idea. Im glad you guys are already thinking about it. Any idea which weekend?


----------



## nurse.darcy

I think a trip over the 3rd weekend would be awesome.  But then again, my dates are always flexible, so I will go with the flow.


----------



## englishrose47

nurse.darcy said:


> I think a trip over the 3rd weekend would be awesome.  But then again, my dates are always flexible, so I will go with the flow.



If the 3rd weekend is Sat 16th I'm game !! What sort of meet are you planninmg ????


----------



## Carrieannew

englishrose47 said:


> If the 3rd weekend is Sat 16th I'm game !! What sort of meet are you planninmg ????



I enjoyed meeting for Margarita's in mexico. Not sure about others. Also Jelly rolls is alawys an option as well. 

What does everyone else think?


----------



## tsing

Carrieannew said:


> I enjoyed meeting for Margarita's in mexico. Not sure about others. Also Jelly rolls is alawys an option as well.
> 
> What does everyone else think?



I've only been to the world once, so I'm kinda unfamiliar with the good places.  I'm sure you guys will pick a good place...


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> I enjoyed meeting for Margarita's in mexico. Not sure about others. Also Jelly rolls is alawys an option as well.
> 
> What does everyone else think?



I love JellyRolls, but it's not a place to meet and talk.  With the pianos playing it's hard to carry a conversation with ppl.  I would op for Mexico.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I love JellyRolls, but it's not a place to meet and talk.  With the pianos playing it's hard to carry a conversation with ppl.  I would op for Mexico.



Cait did a really nice meet the year before at the Poly. Was at Tambu Lounge I think. (Mousefest 2007)


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Cait did a really nice meet the year before at the Poly. Was at Tambu Lounge I think. (Mousefest 2007)



I like that even better....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Margaritas in May, Tambu Lounge, the monorail. . .I don't care, just like meetng my disfriends.


----------



## CastleCreations

nurse.darcy said:


> Margaritas in May, Tambu Lounge, the monorail. . .I don't care, just like meetng my disfriends.



Hi! I'd love to meet up with you all too...Keep me posted. I live closeby so I can be where ever...Sadly I missed Mexico last time, by one weekend...but met a nice Diser who had a good time...


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I like that even better....





nurse.darcy said:


> Margaritas in May, Tambu Lounge, the monorail. . .I don't care, just like meetng my disfriends.



If my dates stick for the 3rd weekend (14th/15th-17th) then I will plan one for Tambu Lounge. I will figure what day works best in the next couple days/week.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I like that even better....





nurse.darcy said:


> Margaritas in May, Tambu Lounge, the monorail. . .I don't care, just like meetng my disfriends.





Sha said:


> If my dates stick for the 3rd weekend (14th/15th-17th) then I will plan one for Tambu Lounge. I will figure what day works best in the next couple days/week.



I think Tambu Lounge is a great idea. And I smell a monorail crawl after that. That is on my to-do list as it never worked out last May. 

Thanks for planning that Sha! 

I think my dates are going to be around that Thurs and leave monday of that weekend.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

There has been a seed planted in my head by a few DIS'ers.. not sure which weekend, but there is definitely an adult trip for me in May somewhere.. not sure when though... I will let y'all know when it is set in stone.   I love Jellyrolls, and Epcot, and.. well.. anywhere that serves a nice little drink or two is fine with me...lol


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> There has been a seed planted in my head by a few DIS'ers.. not sure which weekend, but there is definitely an adult trip for me in May somewhere.. not sure when though... I will let y'all know when it is set in stone.   I love Jellyrolls, and Epcot, and.. well.. anywhere that serves a nice little drink or two is fine with me...lol



If they serve a PinaColava or a Margarita I am happy....


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Carrieannew said:


> Robin dosent take much for Tracy's head to start spinning with idea. Im glad you guys are already thinking about it. Any idea which weekend?



LOL There are sparks flying now!

I am in for any of the previously mentioned ideas for a May meet.  Just looking at dates right now. I think a monorail crawl would be a blast. Perhaps a tropical slushy drink at each stop?


----------



## englishrose47

Hey I don't drink so I could be the designated driver !! But I'm sure they have Non alcohlic Cocktails . The Monorail sounds like fun !! Tellme more !! Maybe that's what I could drive !!


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> I think Tambu Lounge is a great idea. And I smell a monorail crawl after that. That is on my to-do list as it never worked out last May.
> 
> Thanks for planning that Sha!
> 
> I think my dates are going to be around that Thurs and leave monday of that weekend.



Not a problem! Whatever the day is all info will be posted here for all who are interested (or those who want to avoid us)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks I posted a poll so we can generate interest.  Please vote and that way we can organize the meets should this trip happen. . .

Hugs all and Happy New Year.


----------



## feistygalkmc

Oh this sounds fun! I was going 4/30-5/8 but after going back & forth for a few months on canceling or still going I have decided to just shorten my trip. I have a huge concert festival type thing I want to go to in June so I wasn't sure if I still wanted to go. I finally decided today to just go, and I have realized by this post that 5/14-5/19 is about $100 cheaper! So I am voting for those dates. This is my first DW trip so I'm game for wherever.


----------



## jordancej

id be interested, goin the week on the 10th... was going to go home on the 15, but i could extend... darn... hehe

update: 1/12 - btw, i extended till the 17th!! woohoo!!  
(going May 10th-17th)


----------



## englishrose47

I arrive on the 16th !! Let me know what is going on and when!!


----------



## feistygalkmc

Whoo hoooo I just changed my trip dates today May14-May19.   And so far that weekend is winning


----------



## kgle

Well it looks like the weekend I am there is in the lead...I definitely want to meet up with other singles although I could only do it one day. I had already planned on getting a sitter through a sitting service for half the day (or having my family keep him) so I could go be an adult and maybe ride the adult rides (anyone interested in going to the park too?). Keep me informed!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bumping this up for more votes!


----------



## bound2travel

I voted for the May 14th weekend. Now to decide what resort to stay at. Do I go for cheaper (POP) or go for a little more fun (POR). Hmmmm


----------



## tinkerbell87512

I'll be at WDW May 11-18 so I'd be interested in meeting up with some fellow Dis'ers!


----------



## Sha

Still waiting for an update on park hours for May. As soon as I know what night, based on that, for Meet at the Poly's Tambu Lounge I will let you know


----------



## Carrieannew




----------



## jeffl34

i will be there from the 10th to the 17th.


----------



## Carrieannew

jeffl34 said:


> i will be there from the 10th to the 17th.



Where in Western Mass are ya from?   hehe


----------



## jeffl34

The part that has trees and rivers!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

jeffl34 said:


> The part that has trees and rivers!!!!



Not the part that has oceans and bushes?


----------



## jeffl34

Carrieannew said:


> Not the part that has oceans and bushes?



no oceans but we do have cows and ice cream


----------



## Carrieannew

jeffl34 said:


> no oceans but we do have cows and ice cream



Funny sounds like a place I grew up

What kind of ice cream?


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Funny sounds like a place I grew up
> 
> What kind of ice cream?



As cold as it is up there where y'all are at it is the kind of cream that turns to ice cream before it ever leaves the cow !!!! Brrsy, dont know how y'all stand it....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> As cold as it is up there where y'all are at it is the kind of cream that turns to ice cream before it ever leaves the cow !!!! Brrsy, dont know how y'all stand it....



Youll have to figure that out tomorrow


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Youll have to figure that out tomorrow



Yes, it will make me appreciate the weather here at home so much more....


----------



## bound2travel

acm563 said:


> As cold as it is up there where y'all are at it is the kind of cream that turns to ice cream before it ever leaves the cow !!!!



Now that's cold! Any the phrasing of it is funny. I sure hope everyone up in the frozen tundra are doing ok. I'm sure they are wishing they were in WDW today. Here in (North) Florida it got up to the 60's today. Started with a sweater and had to peel it off. There is a reason I live in Florida (and the weather is pretty good too -  )


----------



## acm563

bound2travel said:


> Now that's cold! Any the phrasing of it is funny. I sure hope everyone up in the frozen tundra are doing ok. I'm sure they are wishing they were in WDW today. Here in (North) Florida it got up to the 60's today. Started with a sweater and had to peel it off. There is a reason I live in Florida (and the weather is pretty good too -  )



Which is why I am going to be moving to Fl within the next few years....


----------



## bound2travel

Got a questions about the May meet as I've never done one before. 

Is this type of meet one where we all hang out the entire time, or come and go as you please? I know someone talked about a monorail crawl (sounds great). What about any meals or rides or such? Do we all stay at the same resort?

I'm asking as I haven't done one before and I would like an idea of what to expect. Also, I'd like to make a hotel reservation and ADRs soon. 

Thanks for helping out a "meet" newbie.


----------



## Sha

bound2travel said:


> Got a questions about the May meet as I've never done one before.
> 
> Is this type of meet one where we all hang out the entire time, or come and go as you please? I know someone talked about a monorail crawl (sounds great). What about any meals or rides or such? Do we all stay at the same resort?
> 
> I'm asking as I haven't done one before and I would like an idea of what to expect. Also, I'd like to make a hotel reservation and ADRs soon.
> 
> Thanks for helping out a "meet" newbie.



You can feel free to do whatever you want to do. Some people will do a large group dinner, others just make their own plans. Might be a plan to be in a specific park and go to different rides together or just meet up and have some drinks. Several have stayed at Pop and a few will stay elsewhere.

So stay where you like, and keep posted and you have a better idea of what might be planned. The monorail crawl starting at Tambu is still up in the air.  I have a friend that works in Management checking on May hours as they arent posted yet. So will let everyone know soon.


----------



## englishrose47

Oh a lead on he elusive May hours !! I am excitd !!


----------



## CastleCreations

Keep me posted too.. I'm still interested in getting together with everyone!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> You can feel free to do whatever you want to do. Some people will do a large group dinner, others just make their own plans. Might be a plan to be in a specific park and go to different rides together or just meet up and have some drinks. Several have stayed at Pop and a few will stay elsewhere.
> 
> So stay where you like, and keep posted and you have a better idea of what might be planned. The monorail crawl starting at Tambu is still up in the air.  I have a friend that works in Management checking on May hours as they arent posted yet. So will let everyone know soon.



Last year we had some "organized" events (be at the slushie booth in France on Thursday at 3 p.m.) and other days some "not so organized" events.  Hey, are you up yet? Yeah, lets go to Animal Kingdom this morning. . .lol. My point being is that many of us stayed in the same hotel and even though there were organized events, most of the time life just happened.  I can Type A plan but am not creative (used to have to be for work).  Sha can do both.  My life is in sort of a mixed bag of stuff right now so until after the last weekend in Jan I am not free to really plan anything. Last May was the first time I met dissers and I have been having a ball with disfriends ever since.  Trust me, if you are a classic type A planner, JUST MAKE PLANS and tell EVERYONE (By plans I mean tell EVERYONE that you will be at Jellyrolls on "tuesday" at 8:30 p.m. and have RED hair and will be with a tall skinny blond and an EXTREMELY tall male. . .here is my picture, if you are there, say Hi - cause we would never miss that).  Other than that, most meets are "conceived" cause "Carrie and Darcy" mentioned they would be at Tune In Lounge on Friday at 3 p.m.  Next thing you know there are 20 Dissers at Tune In Lounge (by the way, this place holds 10. . .lol).  Another popular meeting is at Teppan Edo. . .some solo disser makes ressies for 8 (a typical seating) then sends out an invite to friends. . .those that accept are added to the ressie until the table is full.  Teppan Edo is a great place for friends to meet cause they bill each party separately. . .if you are a party of one, you get a separate bill. 

I would be happy to put some planning together for the May Meet if some past May cohorts would help out (Sha, I can print and mail but not create. . .lol). . .I think starting a list now and setting a final date at 45 days and then starting the mailings would work. . .ya think?  

I will talk to some of those interested and see what works.  Then we will figure a poll closing date and an info gathering time. . .give me 24 hrs to wrap my head around this. . .


----------



## englishrose47

I'm game I particularly like the Teppon Edo idea !! AsI have never eaten there and really ant to !!


----------



## lhuggi1

bound2travel said:


> Got a questions about the May meet as I've never done one before.
> 
> Is this type of meet one where we all hang out the entire time, or come and go as you please? I know someone talked about a monorail crawl (sounds great). What about any meals or rides or such? Do we all stay at the same resort?
> 
> I'm asking as I haven't done one before and I would like an idea of what to expect. Also, I'd like to make a hotel reservation and ADRs soon.
> 
> Thanks for helping out a "meet" newbie.



I am new to all this as well and I was kinda thinking the same things ....
hmmm monarail crawl or resort crawl would be kinda fun ya a thought ... I am new so what do I know LMAO


----------



## bound2travel

Thanks for the answers. I'm hoping to make a Le Cellier ADR as I still haven't been able to go there. I didn't want to make it on a day where other stuff is happening - esp. the monorail crawl. I'd be happy to include others in the ADR though. Not sure if I want lunch or dinner yet - have to go check out the menus first. The idea some of you threw out for Teppan Edo sounds interesting as well. The concept sounds similar to a place in my town on Kan-Ki (or something like that).


----------



## Carrieannew

Just bumping back up
I am having second thoughts on May. But will keep watching the thread till I decide.


----------



## tsing

Bumping it up..


----------



## scooby9932

Too bad!  We're going the first week of May, so can't make any of the meets!  Maybe next time.  You guys have fun!


----------



## WizardLarz

Booked for May 20th - 27th, the first of the Star Wars Weekends.  That is also Memorial Day weekend.  The start of Summer 
Would like Meet some of you!


----------



## Carrieannew

Bump

Looks like 3rd weekend has alot of people. 

Id be interested in the Jelly Rolls meet or the Lounge at Poly. 

Hopefully booking this week.


----------



## DWFan4Life

This would be fun, but we're still in planning this time, hopefully we will have our trip on May and go on the first week.  

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## feistygalkmc

I'm still interested in meeting up also. Anything is good with me! I'm still in the process of what I want to do each day, its kind of hard because of the park hours. I changed from the DxDDP to the QSDP so I'm trying to get a good idea of where I want to eat. I had a spreadsheet saved but it was on my other macbook that died and like a dummy I didn't email it to myself.  I'm there 14May-19May at ASMu. 
I still need to book my flight also, I keep holding the same flights over & over hoping the price will go down even more but I'm probably going to just pay for the ticket later tonight. It went from around $500 on American and most of the other airlines in Aug when I booked the trip. Then I found a flight on Northwest for $252.90 and when I was looking a few days ago I noticed American had dropped their prices and that flight was $252.90 with Northwest & Delta being $248.80. For the $5 difference, I'm going to book American I think, that is what I always fly on anyway.  I can't wait!!! I'm so excited


----------



## Floydian

Well, if I can get enough time off work _(maybe a 2 or even 3 day weekend)_ and save up to cover all of the costs of travel _(that's about 1.5 gallons of gas *each way* for me)_,  I could probably join in on any weekend.


----------



## bound2travel

May hours are posted now.

Hopefully I can still make this trip. A possible contract has possibly been hammered out by the union and the city. It looks like it'll affect work schedules - too complicated to explain. Depending on what happens, I may be working every Saturday in May (or not  ). Hope I find out something this week.


----------



## Tiggerbounce24

I will be there May 5th til the 19th.


----------



## Sha

Regarding the Poly Tambu Lounge, possible monorail crawl meet, I guess I need to ask of those going the weekend of May 15th -17th (or longer), what is your arrival date and do you know your arrival time (if you are flying in on the 15th)? I will be there 90 min, +/- whenever I leave home, so no worries for me.

Bound2travel - You said you may be working Saturdays, are you available on Friday night (being you may be working the next morning)? Saturday night??

I am leaning a bit more towards Friday, but I want to look at all aspects. So it isn't set yet.


----------



## WizardLarz

I saw that hours are posted on the DIS Home site, but when I went to Disney.com they have yet to post any times for May.  So how reliable are the posted times?  I am looking to do more detailed plan for my trip.


----------



## APB513

Oops - double post


----------



## APB513

Hi everyone - 

I will be at WDW from May 12th - May 19th for my first solo trip.  I will also be celebrating my birthday.   

I am already meeting with a group of DISers on my birthday (May 13th) and I would love to meet more!


----------



## APB513

WizardLarz said:


> I saw that hours are posted on the DIS Home site, but when I went to Disney.com they have yet to post any times for May.  So how reliable are the posted times?  I am looking to do more detailed plan for my trip.




Hi Wizard - 

I was wondering the same thing. 

I'll be there May 12th - 19th and I noticed that there are some blank times for Spectromagic and Fantasmic.  I hope that means that more shows might be added.


----------



## Sha

In regards to Fantasmic, I read awhile back they were considering cutting back some of the shows. So that could be why blank.

Also, I have noticed in the past that the Dis updates sooner the WDW site.


----------



## bound2travel

Sha said:


> Bound2travel - You said you may be working Saturdays, are you available on Friday night (being you may be working the next morning)? Saturday night??
> 
> I am leaning a bit more towards Friday, but I want to look at all aspects. So it isn't set yet.



If they change my schedule and I'm working Saturdays, then I'll be working Tuesday - Saturdays. There'd be no way to get down there and then home for work (2.5 hr drive one way). I should know more this week. If I still end up with the weekend off, then I'll get down there early Thursday morning. So Thurs., Fri. or Sat. night monorail crawl would be fine with me.


----------



## tsing

No arrival times yet, haven't booked the flight.  I'm reserved for May 14th, departing on the 18th.


----------



## feistygalkmc

I will be arriving on 5/14 around noon. On 5/19 my flight is scheduled for 550pm so I will probably head towards the airport around 3-330ish


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Regarding the Poly Tambu Lounge, possible monorail crawl meet, I guess I need to ask of those going the weekend of May 15th -17th (or longer), what is your arrival date and do you know your arrival time (if you are flying in on the 15th)? I will be there 90 min, +/- whenever I leave home, so no worries for me.
> 
> Bound2travel - You said you may be working Saturdays, are you available on Friday night (being you may be working the next morning)? Saturday night??
> 
> I am leaning a bit more towards Friday, but I want to look at all aspects. So it isn't set yet.



Hey Sha

I'm in for that weekend. Will be coming in Thurs am leaving Monday night. Interested in the Lounge meet.


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Sha
> 
> I'm in for that weekend. Will be coming in Thurs am leaving Monday night. Interested in the Lounge meet.


----------



## Sha

The hours are up on the WDW site now too, and I didn't compare the two, but they look the same. 

I am leaning more to doing this on Friday night (Tambu Lounge/Monorail crawl), but this may change. I want to try to accommodate others.


----------



## Floydian

I can't tell, but there seems to be two topics for meets during a similar timeframe?

Also, did I miss a post with suggested activities, or should I just do more than skim this time to find dates, times, and whatnot?

With all of the folks headed there during mid May, I'm considering taking vacation time from work just to drive the 34.7 miles each day for some meets and fun, but am having trouble putting together the details.


----------



## Sha

Floydian said:


> I can't tell, but there seems to be two topics for meets during a similar timeframe?
> 
> Also, did I miss a post with suggested activities, or should I just do more than skim this time to find dates, times, and whatnot?
> 
> With all of the folks headed there during mid May, I'm considering taking vacation time from work just to drive the 34.7 miles each day for some meets and fun, but am having trouble putting together the details.



You missed something... LOL

the Tambu Lounge/Monorail crawl will be a meet within the weekend of 15-17th May. So I guess it falls under an activity for that time frame


----------



## Carrieannew




----------



## Floydian

Sha said:


> You missed something... LOL
> 
> the Tambu Lounge/Monorail crawl will be a meet within the weekend of 15-17th May. So I guess it falls under an activity for that time frame



I guess I did. Oh well.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

We did it! 

Just got off the phone with Tracy sitting here (jadedbeauty) and we are in for May 14/or 15 thru the 19th.  Miraculously got the 17th and 18th at BCV so took it as a sign.  We are going to book the first few nights at POP or POFQ but are waiting for some discount. 

 Where is everyone else booked?

And we will definitely be doing the monorail crawl


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyDreams21 said:


> We did it!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Tracy sitting here (jadedbeauty) and we are in for May 14/or 15 thru the 19th.  Miraculously got the 17th and 18th at BCV so took it as a sign.  We are going to book the first few nights at POP or POFQ but are waiting for some discount.
> 
> Where is everyone else booked?
> 
> And we will definitely be doing the monorail crawl



Seriously!!! Thats awesome. I look forward to meeting you Robin and seeing Tracy again. 

I am booked.. no where fantastic just at Pop but I come in 14th early and leave late on the 18th. 

Monorail crawl is a must.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Carrieannew said:


> Seriously!!! Thats awesome. I look forward to meeting you Robin and seeing Tracy again.
> 
> I am booked.. no where fantastic just at Pop but I come in 14th early and leave late on the 18th.
> 
> Monorail crawl is a must.



YAY! We are seriously thinking of booking POP for the fun people that we now know are staying there Really looking forward to it!  You have almost the exact same dates.  I booked the 2 nights DVC just to throw in a hot tub.

Tracy says hi


----------



## DisneyDreams21

englishrose47 said:


> I will be there 16th thru the 24th and would love a meet ! Fill me in on the details !!



Hi neighbor-Jadedbeauty and I are both from NFalls and will be there in May at the same time.  We'll have to catch up with you there


----------



## jordancej

Hi! I'm Christine, and I will also be at POP from May 10-17th! Would like to participate in the monorail crawl! Can't say I've ever done that before!! Would like to hear more details about it... Thanks!


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyDreams21 said:


> YAY! We are seriously thinking of booking POP for the fun people that we now know are staying there Really looking forward to it!  You have almost the exact same dates.  I booked the 2 nights DVC just to throw in a hot tub.
> 
> Tracy says hi



Hi Tracy!!!! Woohoo. I understand about the hottub. Would have stayed DVC if I had the choice 



jordancej said:


> Hi! I'm Christine, and I will also be at POP from May 10-17th! Would like to participate in the monorail crawl! Can't say I've ever done that before!! Would like to hear more details about it... Thanks!



Hey Christine!!! Woohoo. 

Now I have never done a monorail crawl either.. I suspect it will involve.. many resort bars... many drinks... many monorail rides.. and repeat!


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Now I have never done a monorail crawl either.. I suspect it will involve.. many resort bars... many drinks... many monorail rides.. and repeat!



we never got out of the Tambu Lounge but that is the basic idea Carrie


----------



## jordancej

Carrieannew said:


> Now I have never done a monorail crawl either.. I suspect it will involve.. many resort bars... many drinks... many monorail rides.. and repeat!



Hey there!!! Well that sounds like a lot of fun!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jordancej said:


> Hey there!!! Well that sounds like a lot of fun!!!



Hi from Jadedbeauty and me! The monorail crawl is just one of the fun and exciting possibilities for May.  We also like to do the pool bar crawl and the Jellyrolls crawl at least once per adult trip.  Everyone is welcome


----------



## APB513

Hi everyone - 

I'll be at WDW May 12th - 19th.  I just switched from ASMo to POFQ!!  My first time staying there.

I would love to participate in the Monorail crawl!  Has the group decided on a date?


----------



## Sha

No, a date hasnt been officially stated about which night it will happen. I will post that soon.


----------



## APB513

Sha said:


> No, a date hasnt been officially stated about which night it will happen. I will post that soon.



OK, thanks!


----------



## englishrose47

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hi neighbor-Jadedbeauty and I are both from NFalls and will be there in May at the same time.  We'll have to catch up with you there



Where are you staying  am at Pop!!!I am not a drinker but would love to meet you guys if only for a pop !!I do have a meet in the works for Wed. 20th at Pop around 2pm!!


----------



## tsing

DisneyDreams21 said:


> We did it!
> 
> Just got off the phone with Tracy sitting here (jadedbeauty) and we are in for May 14/or 15 thru the 19th.  Miraculously got the 17th and 18th at BCV so took it as a sign.  We are going to book the first few nights at POP or POFQ but are waiting for some discount.
> 
> Where is everyone else booked?
> 
> And we will definitely be doing the monorail crawl



Staying at Saratoga Springs....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, third weekend of May, (15-17) is OFFICIAL dismeet days. . .for those who care, we are a very laid back group and meet unofficially at least 10 times a day cause we know where each other loves hanging out. . .for instance, I know if it is an AK day then I can find Tracy and Robin at Flametree around lunchtime.  Why?  cause the food is good and there are plenty of seats. . .(though Tracy will be dodging all fowl in the vicinity except the dead stuff on her plate.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, third weekend of May, (15-17) is OFFICIAL dismeet days. . .for those who care, we are a very laid back group and meet unofficially at least 10 times a day cause we know where each other loves hanging out. . .for instance, I know if it is an AK day then I can find Tracy and Robin at Flametree around lunchtime.  Why?  cause the food is good and there are plenty of seats. . .(though Tracy will be dodging all fowl in the vicinity except the dead stuff on her plate.



I'm telling you, I hate birds, except to eat them..lol You got that right! LOL And I think they can sense my fear because they always want to bother me!

Robin and I have made ourselves a small itinerary as an outline of what we are going to do.  But will be willing to catch up with people for a ride, a meal, or a drink   as time allows.  We will not be doing any rope drops, we will not be seeing many attractions with the clear exception of our favorites (DINOSAUR!, Epcot World Showcase, Splash and Big Thunder MTs), but you will be able to find us out at night!!! We have at least two nights at Jellyrolls planned(Sunday and Monday nights), we really wanna monorail crawl(either Friday or Saturday night), and probably will end up at Jellyrolls also whichever night we do not do the monorail crawl. LOL  We like Jellyrolls... A LOT!!!!  But we are very open to meeting new people and making new friends while on our adventures!!!


----------



## Sha

If I missed your name on the list, or if you have cancelled out, let me know. I can add to this original post as needed.


Carrieannew
Nurse.Darcy
jadedbeauty14304
englishrose47
DisneyDreams21
tsing
APB513
Sha
jordancej
Floydian
feistygalkmc
bound2travel
Tiggerbounce2
CastleCreations
Tinkerbell87512
kgle
disneyfanx3
Bloodhound
Jeffl34
Dismem98
WDmommyof4 (?)
FlChick
Buena Vista
Lauren_Elizabeth
podsnel
Camster0607
watank


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> If I missed your name on the list, or if you have cancelled out, let me know. I can add to this original post as needed.



I will be there that weekend!


----------



## Sha

disneyfanx3 said:


> I will be there that weekend!



Got you on there now Charlene!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

disneyfanx3 said:


> I will be there that weekend!



Hi Char! I am so glad to see that you will be there in May! 


Thanks, Sha for organizing the list. You did an amazing job with everything last May.


----------



## Sha

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hi Char! I am so glad to see that you will be there in May!
> 
> 
> Thanks, Sha for organizing the list. You did an amazing job with everything last May.



LMAO Im not doing all that this time!!! LOL I got looped into helping some with October with Jenroc and Tink... they have access to what I used and I am going to be warehousing somethings that they are doing.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, I am all over May. . .Rob and I will be there for at least the weekend and I am happy to do any organizing that needs to be done. . .I can print and mail. . .just not "creative" so might need assistance in that area. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> If I missed your name on the list, or if you have cancelled out, let me know. I can add to this original post as needed.
> 
> 
> Carrieannew
> Nurse.Darcy
> jadedbeauty14304
> englishrose47
> DisneyDreams21
> tsing
> APB513
> Sha
> jordancej
> Floydian
> feistygalkmc
> bound2travel
> Tiggerbounce2
> CastleCreations
> Tinkerbell87512
> kgle
> disneyfanx3



Add Bloodhound to the list. . .he will be there with me. . .staying at Pop cause he wants to. . .lol.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Sha said:


> LMAO Im not doing all that this time!!! LOL I got looped into helping some with October with Jenroc and Tink... they have access to what I used and I am going to be warehousing somethings that they are doing.



I still don't know how you managed so much last year..lol That was a professional job.  But all we need is what you already started--a list, and then we can all kick in some effort to help.




nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I am all over May. . .Rob and I will be there for at least the weekend and I am happy to do any organizing that needs to be done. . .I can print and mail. . .just not "creative" so might need assistance in that area. . .




Darcy, my Dis trips would not be complete without you there so I am very happy to see you going.  I can't promise any of that Polish purple vodka wine like at F & W, but we sure manage to have some good times anyway.  Just warn Rob that we tend to have a LOT of laughs and fun when we all get together.  Worst case scenario--we can hire one of those Fairy Godmother babysitters to watch us all (group rate).


----------



## APB513

Sha said:


> LMAO Im not doing all that this time!!! LOL I got looped into helping some with October with Jenroc and Tink... they have access to what I used and I am going to be warehousing somethings that they are doing.



Count me in to help with the planning


----------



## Sha

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I still don't know how you managed so much last year..lol That was a professional job.  But all we need is what you already started--a list, and then we can all kick in some effort to help.



I surprised myself too, as I was studying for finals and doing papers, and then after graduation, studying for boards. Im so glad I dont have 6 windows open just for school every night anymore.  And the ideas came from Cait... she is the planning Queen.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I still don't know how you managed so much last year..lol That was a professional job.  But all we need is what you already started--a list, and then we can all kick in some effort to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darcy, my Dis trips would not be complete without you there so I am very happy to see you going.  I can't promise any of that Polish purple vodka wine like at F & W, but we sure manage to have some good times anyway.  Just warn Rob that we tend to have a LOT of laughs and fun when we all get together.  Worst case scenario--we can hire one of those Fairy Godmother babysitters to watch us all (group rate).



Robin, Rob is well versed on "fun and friends". . .lol.  I met him during a "fun and friends" trip. . .even managed to spill wine on him. . .I mean after all, he did need initiating. . .ROFLMAO. . .

I told him I didn't think we could manage a trip in May and he said we HAD to go in may cause he had to meet my "partay buddies". . .that is why we are going.  Come on WDW, bring on the AP rates. . .roflmao.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I am offering printing and mailing services. . .I can afford that no problem. . .should I collect the names and addy's?. . .what next. . .do we invite all to the kiosk in France for Slushies at Noon?. . .I gotta know. . .lol. or like my invite. . .Just look for the tower and the bald guy with a stash. . .roflmao.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Robin, Rob is well versed on "fun and friends". . .lol.  I met him during a "fun and friends" trip. . .even managed to spill wine on him. . .I mean after all, he did need initiating. . .ROFLMAO. . .
> 
> I told him I didn't think we could manage a trip in May and he said we HAD to go in may cause he had to meet my "partay buddies". . .that is why we are going.  Come on WDW, bring on the AP rates. . .roflmao.



LOL Darcy! I love the Baptism by wine spill initiation! We are eagerly awaiting the darn AP rates too, though we are pretty settled on POP but will try to get the preferred section to be closer to the drink station mixers   I booked 2 nights DVC at BCV for Sun & Mon (17th & 18th) to end the trip relaxed...yeah. lol

Then I found out I have a free SW ticket coming if I book a flight by 5/13, so we are looking at Wed the 13th now until the 19th.  Love how it keeps getting longer...



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I am offering printing and mailing services. . .I can afford that no problem. . .should I collect the names and addy's?. . .what next. . .do we invite all to the kiosk in France for Slushies at Noon?. . .I gotta know. . .lol. or like my invite. . .Just look for the tower and the bald guy with a stash. . .roflmao.



Probably a good idea to start getting a general event list going--slushie towers, JRs, monorail crawl...all the usual things.  I like your descriptors, btw.  Maybe add look for the wild women spilling drinks, building towers...lol


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Looks like there is a pretty good group of us going! I'm getting so excited! Is it May yet?!?! haha


----------



## APB513

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Looks like there is a pretty good group of us going! I'm getting so excited!* Is it May yet?!?!* haha



I wish!!!  I am sitting here doing my homework but I keep taking breaks to check DISboards.  

I might have to watch a Disney movie or a Disney Travel Channel special tonight to get my fix


----------



## dismem98

I know I don't post often, but I mentioned on the first page I would be there and will.  
Wouldn't miss this for anything!!

Coming in on the 12 or 13th and staying till the 20th.
Looks like BCV for me.

Wonder id Officer Ed is still around??   LOL

Patty


----------



## DisneyDreams21

dismem98 said:


> I know I don't post often, but I mentioned on the first page I would be there and will.
> Wouldn't miss this for anything!!
> 
> Coming in on the 12 or 13th and staying till the 20th.
> Looks like BCV for me.
> 
> Wonder id Officer Ed is still around??   LOL
> 
> Patty



JRs is a mere 10 minute stumble home to BCV.  See ya there!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Patty!!!! I am so happy to see you will be there!!! When I am around you, I end up looking like this a lot


----------



## Sha

dismem98 said:


> I know I don't post often, but I mentioned on the first page I would be there and will.
> Wouldn't miss this for anything!!
> 
> Coming in on the 12 or 13th and staying till the 20th.
> Looks like BCV for me.
> 
> Wonder id Officer Ed is still around??   LOL
> 
> Patty





dismem98 said:


> I vote for the 3rd weekend like last year.  It was fun and another must!!
> 
> Patty



I have you updated Patty. I actually had to stop reading through the list yesterday to go somewhere, so I know I missed people (I have newest post first and was reading backwards, so didnt get to pages 8-9). That is why I said let me know if I missed anyone.

Monorail crawl will be Friday evening, starting at Tambu Lounge... more details to come.


----------



## dismem98

Thanks Sha and like I said it was on page 1 that I posted I was going and haven't posted again.  
Love the Tambu lounge so the crawl will be fun even it's only there...lol

We will have a blast Tracy and I'm getting my new spiel ready for Soar'n so get ready.  
It's another adventure.   

Can't wait to see old friends and some new ones as well.


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Thanks Sha and like I said it was on page 1 that I posted I was going and haven't posted again.
> Love the Tambu lounge so the crawl will be fun even it's only there...lol
> 
> We will have a blast Tracy and I'm getting my new spiel ready for Soar'n so get ready.
> It's another adventure.
> 
> Can't wait to see old friends and some new ones as well.



Patty, Rob keeps telling me we have to go just to hear your version of Soar'n.  Am really glad you will be there. . .SWEET.


----------



## englishrose47

I don't arrive ill the 16th so can't make it !!


----------



## WDmommyof4

Well if you all don't mind having a newbie around I am seriously considering making a solo trip down there, provided I can dole out the boys lol. Do you all usually plan meals out? I am believe I will stay at POP, but am trying to figure out the cheapest way to go as I will already have an annual pass.


----------



## Sha

Newbies are welcome. Last year I had a small group dinner at LeCellier. It was to celebrate a couple things too though. Am considering doing it again. 

BTW Added you to the list with a (?) in case


----------



## WDmommyof4

Sha said:


> Newbies are welcome. Last year I had a small group dinner at LeCellier. It was to celebrate a couple things too though. Am considering doing it again.



Sounds yummy, that is one restaurant that I have not ever been to.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

WDmommyof4 said:


> Well if you all don't mind having a newbie around I am seriously considering making a solo trip down there, provided I can dole out the boys lol. Do you all usually plan meals out? I am believe I will stay at POP, but am trying to figure out the cheapest way to go as I will already have an annual pass.



I say go for it! It's been mentioned in this thread somewhere, but the people I have met are fun and there should be enough of us at POP and at WDW that weekend for you to join right in with whatever group is eating where, going to a park, going out etc...

I'm waiting for the AP discounts to be announced at the moment but they should be out soon.  That may be the cheapest way to plan.  We will probably be "planning" things for the next few months just to pass time until May : )  In the past sometimes people will set up group meet ADRs for dinners and such.


----------



## ttester9612

Sorry guys...I'm going to missed you by a day.  I head back home on the 15th.  Sha and Darcy, drink one or two for me..


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Sorry guys...I'm going to missed you by a day.  I head back home on the 15th.  Sha and Darcy, drink one or two for me..



I SOOO wish that would be extended Teresa... what about tea?????


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> I SOOO wish that would be extended Teresa... what about tea?????



Sorry can't extend, prior commitment when I return home.  I love tea....but it would have to be before the 15th.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Sorry can't extend, prior commitment when I return home.  I love tea....but it would have to be before the 15th.



you arrive when???


----------



## nurse.darcy

WDmommyof4 said:


> Well if you all don't mind having a newbie around I am seriously considering making a solo trip down there, provided I can dole out the boys lol. Do you all usually plan meals out? I am believe I will stay at POP, but am trying to figure out the cheapest way to go as I will already have an annual pass.



Hun, I was the NOOB last year. . .HAD A FREAKING BLAST. . .ya gotta start somewhere. . .lol.

I didn't join the group till late march, still managed to get an AP rate, bought an AP and have made several more trips since then. . .these folks will have you addicted after the first "group" meet. . .I put group in quotes cause the first meet was "just look for the slushie tower in France". . .lol.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> you arrive when???



Sha, my dates are May 4-15th


----------



## buena vista

I'm thinking about it.. SW has $78 fares for Friday and Monday. I hear it's worth at least that to hear Patty's spiel on Soarin'


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> I'm thinking about it.. SW has $78 fares for Friday and Monday. I hear it's worth at least that to hear Patty's spiel on Soarin'



Providence ???


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I'm thinking about it.. SW has $78 fares for Friday and Monday. I hear it's worth at least that to hear Patty's spiel on Soarin'



You know that AP is just burning a hole in that pocket of yours!! LOL May is the best time of year to go down! You know, because all the fun people will be there then.


----------



## buena vista

PirateMel said:


> Providence ???



Manchester. Which is only a few miles from where I grew up (if I'd actually grown up, but that's another story..) and where my parents still live and would absolutely love to babysit my darling dog for the weekend. Providence might have the same rates though.. they're usually comparable.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You know that AP is just burning a hole in that pocket of yours!! LOL May is the best time of year to go down! You know, because all the fun people will be there then.



 My A/P is definitely calling to me, and I have two great vacations planned for that. I'm tempted to go again though


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> Manchester. Which is only a few miles from where I grew up (if I'd actually grown up, but that's another story..) and where my parents still live and would absolutely love to babysit my darling dog for the weekend. Providence might have the same rates though.. they're usually comparable.



Yes they were - Bad AP, Bad AP


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Robin and I have decided to make it a longer trip since our adult trips are always so short! And $72 each way airfare really helps out! LOL Come on AP resort discounts!  We will be there 5/13-5/19 now. Yay!


----------



## sand2270

I can't believe you are all going to be there 2 weeks before I get there.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> I can't believe you are all going to be there 2 weeks before I get there.




Well do a little shuffling and come down 2 weeks earlier !


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well do a little shuffling and come down 2 weeks earlier !




can't...my DD will still be in school.   Airline tickets are already booked too.  Honestly think it would be too hard with my DD anyway.  At some point I will make one of the adult trips.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> can't...my DD will still be in school.   Airline tickets are already booked too.  Honestly think it would be too hard with my DD anyway.  At some point I will make one of the adult trips.



Ahhhh yes... well in this case, it is probably better off. So, option 2, find a sitter for 3 days, check out some SWA cheap flights and find someone awesome to room with for the weekend, and come down alone before your family trip!   Won't cost too much!!


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Ahhhh yes... well in this case, it is probably better off. So, option 2, find a sitter for 3 days, check out some SWA cheap flights and find someone awesome to room with for the weekend, and come down alone before your family trip!   Won't cost too much!!



You guys are such DisneyWorld pushers!!  "Come on...put the trip on your credit card...you can pay it off later" LOL.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

I love Southwest!  The deal is done-5/13-19 now.  Yay!  This will feel like 2 weeks compared to the other quick adult trips.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> You guys are such DisneyWorld pushers!!  "Come on...put the trip on your credit card...you can pay it off later" LOL.



LOL OK little girl, don't be scared... it is good for ya... sniff sniff... good for ya to get away and have a little mommy time! LOL


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL OK little girl, don't be scared... it is good for ya... sniff sniff... good for ya to get away and have a little mommy time! LOL




oh believe me...I know the importance of having mommy time...that was what Vegas was all about in November LOL.

I am supposed to visit a friend in March or April for some more mommy time...I just can't swing both that and ANOTHER trip to WDW in this year.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Haha you guys are too funny!  I might as well add in though...Don't think about it just book it!


----------



## WDmommyof4

Mommy time? What is mommy time? Is that the time in the bathroom when I am alone for two seconds before someone comes banging on the door because they don't have shoes, a sock, a boogie in their nose? Nope I have no idea what mommy time is, but I fully intent to find out. I have made arrangements to ship the boys off to different family members and I will be there  . I have to ship them off separately because if anyone one family member kept them for the weekend, they wouldn't be my family anymore when I got back.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

LOL ok ok Amy, I am sure eventually we will be in the same place at the same time. I'll stop my high pressure pitch  

WDMommyof4, I bow to you in the brilliance of shipping off the kiddos to separate people and am looking forward to hanging!!!!  Do you enjoy imbibing in various alcoholic beverages? How about going to Jellyrolls?


----------



## WDmommyof4

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL ok ok Amy, I am sure eventually we will be in the same place at the same time. I'll stop my high pressure pitch
> 
> WDMommyof4, I bow to you in the brilliance of shipping off the kiddos to separate people and am looking forward to hanging!!!!  Do you enjoy imbibing in various alcoholic beverages? How about going to Jellyrolls?



I have never been to Jellyrolls before actually, but I am up for it. I do occasionally enjoy imbibing of various alcoholic beverages, although there aren't many that I am crazy about. However, I did fall in love with the glowtinis a few years ago  .


----------



## dismem98

buena vista said:


> I'm thinking about it.. SW has $78 fares for Friday and Monday. I hear it's worth at least that to hear Patty's spiel on Soarin'





Tom, you have to come.  I'll be doing daily tours for Soar'n.  Each time different, I'm sure... 
They get better with the crowd I'm with so book it already!!

This is going to be fun.  Adult beverages for all..


----------



## ttester9612

dismem98 said:


> Tom, you have to come.  I'll be doing daily tours for Soar'n.  Each time different, I'm sure...
> They get better with the crowd I'm with so book it already!!
> 
> This is going to be fun.  Adult beverages for all..



Patty....let me know if anyone uses the kiddie loop.   As for me I've finally graduated to the big person seat...


----------



## dismem98

LOL T.  Good times.

Let's try to meet up before you leave.  I'll be there on the 12th.


----------



## FLChick

Hey guys.  I'll be at Disney in May as well.  Actually I can be there whenever pretty much cause I live here.    I'd love to meet up with some fellow Disboarders to hang out.  Put me on the list and keep me posted as to plans.


----------



## Sha

Got you added Flchick


----------



## ahoff

dismem98 said:


> We will have a blast Tracy and I'm getting my new spiel ready for Soar'n so get ready.
> It's another adventure.





I never heard the old one so the new one will have to do.


----------



## dismem98

ahoff said:


> I never heard the old one so the new one will have to do.




Hey Augie,
You should have come with us in Oct when we met.

Don't worry, it changes all the time...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

WDmommyof4 said:


> I have never been to Jellyrolls before actually, but I am up for it. I do occasionally enjoy imbibing of various alcoholic beverages, although there aren't many that I am crazy about. However, I did fall in love with the glowtinis a few years ago  .



Very cool!  Jellyrolls is my happy place.  Two piano's, requests on cocktail napkins, singing and laughing ensue.  I love the place.  The blonde and I tend to sit right down front, and it doesn't matter how bad you sing.... (thats right Tom, I said it. It doesn't matter if I am tone deaf and off key damnit!!)



dismem98 said:


> Tom, you have to come.  I'll be doing daily tours for Soar'n.  Each time different, I'm sure...
> They get better with the crowd I'm with so book it already!!
> 
> This is going to be fun.  Adult beverages for all..



LOL Will look for Patty daily holding one of those flags on a stick, leading a tour group to Soarin' for her daily funnies! LOL



DisneyDreams21 said:


> I love Southwest!  The deal is done-5/13-19 now.  Yay!  This will feel like 2 weeks compared to the other quick adult trips.



OMG I know! So excited!!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Very cool!  Jellyrolls is my happy place.  Two piano's, requests on cocktail napkins, singing and laughing ensue.  I love the place.  The blonde and I tend to sit right down front, and it doesn't matter how bad you sing.... (thats right Tom, I said it. It doesn't matter if I am tone deaf and off key damnit!!)
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Will look for Patty daily holding one of those flags on a stick, leading a tour group to Soarin' for her daily funnies! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I know! So excited!!!!



We tend to get picked on sitting up front but they serve giant 24 ounce drinks so no worries.  I can't wait!


----------



## jordancej

AP holders ck the website May Rates have been released!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

We just got AP rates for POP standard room for $64ea night for 13th/14th and $74ea night for the 15th/16th  and then we move to BCV from the 17th to the 19th. YAY!!!!!

It is all booked with good deals... Gotta love it when trips come together magically!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> We just got AP rates for POP standard room for $64ea night for 13th/14th and $74ea night for the 15th/16th  and then we move to BCV from the 17th to the 19th. YAY!!!!!
> 
> It is all booked with good deals... Gotta love it when trips come together magically!!!!



Awesome

I looked at site but it didnt say anything about fri sat for ap rates.


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> We just got AP rates for POP standard room for $64ea night for 13th/14th and $74ea night for the 15th/16th  and then we move to BCV from the 17th to the 19th. YAY!!!!!
> 
> It is all booked with good deals... Gotta love it when trips come together magically!!!!



 

She told me no AP rate on the weekend. She gave me the 64 for thur/sun but still 115 for fri/sat.


----------



## jordancej

Carrieannew said:


> She told me no AP rate on the weekend. She gave me the 64 for thur/sun but still 115 for fri/sat.



Go through the website (AP section) and book it... this is what it pulls up... hope this helps... 

Date Rate per Night 
Thu, May 14 $ 64.00 
Fri, May 15 $ 74.00 
Sat, May 16 $ 74.00


----------



## Sha

I noticed on MouseSavers, I believe, that it states AP rates are not available on weekends


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Book it on the passholders section of the website.  I clicked on the book now and put in the entire length of our stay and it came up 64 the weekday nights and 74 the weekend.  Maybe it is only online that it can be booked? All I know is that we got it and I got my confirmation email which says this:

Package Type:  	 Room Only
Special Rate Type: 	April - May Passholder Room Only
Check-In: 05/13/2009, Check-out: 05/17/2009
Date 	Rate per Night
Wed, May 13 	$64.00
Thu, May 14 	$64.00
Fri, May 15 	$74.00
Sat, May 16 	$74.00


----------



## jordancej

I just booked online and got the AP weekend rate, and i just got off the phone to cancel my 4/3 deal. Technically the 4/3 deal was a little better, but I didn't like havin to buy a 1 day pass, and I'm not doin a dinin plan.... Room only gives me a little more freedom if I need to cancel a night at the last min, and I don't have to pay until I get there!!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

I think I missed some pieces along the way...what is the Soar'n spiel?


----------



## ttester9612

dismem98 said:


> LOL T.  Good times.
> 
> Let's try to meet up before you leave.  I'll be there on the 12th.



Patty, sounds like a plan


----------



## feistygalkmc

wow it looks like there is a pretty large group that will be there now. So what all is goin' on? I haven't been here in a while, I've been slaving away at work. I'm reading about consuming lots of alcoholic drinks and singing bad & offkey.... I must say that I can do both of those things very very well.  

I'm going to spend some time on the dis tomorrow and Friday since they are my days off and get my loose plan together of things that I HAVE to do at WDW. I am now so glad I booked a solo vacation, it will be so relaxing.


----------



## nurse.darcy

feistygalkmc said:


> wow it looks like there is a pretty large group that will be there now. So what all is goin' on? I haven't been here in a while, I've been slaving away at work. I'm reading about consuming lots of alcoholic drinks and singing bad & offkey.... I must say that I can do both of those things very very well.
> 
> I'm going to spend some time on the dis tomorrow and Friday since they are my days off and get my loose plan together of things that I HAVE to do at WDW. I am now so glad I booked a solo vacation, it will be so relaxing.



HA HA HA. . .she said "relaxing". . .lol.  Oh sorry, you haven't met this group yet.  ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am so glad I decided to log on today so I know about the AP rates. . .WOO HOO. . .now I can GO FOR IT.  

Tom, you have to go just so you can hear Patty' soarin soundbites. . .You will suddenly see Soarin in a whole new light. . .its especially fun when there are groups of people around who have NO CLUE what they are really soarin over. . .ROFLMAO. . .I can't wait.


----------



## feistygalkmc

uh oh, what have I got myself into?  lol After all the drinks I'm seeing that I want to try I will probably be pretty relaxed.  Anytime I don't have to work for more than 2 days is a huge break for me.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

A solo Disney trip can be as relaxing as you want it to be!!!  I, for one, will be spending this wonderful 6 nights of vacation sleeping in every day, swimming and sunbathing in the afternoons, and partaking in adult beverages and the company of good people and great entertainment through the evening/night.  I plan on it being relaxing and fun and wonderful!!! Maybe we will hit the parks a little in the daytime, but with the exception of a few rides and restaurants, my interest is not in the parks! I do the parks when I take my kid! LOL This is all about mommytime minus the kiddo!!! LOL


----------



## buena vista

tinkerbell87512 said:


> I think I missed some pieces along the way...what is the Soar'n spiel?



Darcy touched on it, and I've never actually heard it, but it's where Patty (Dismem98) has a little fun on Soarin' where she intentionally misnames the landmarks we're flying over (eg. St. Andrews Royal and Ancient Golf Club instead of PGA West in La Quinta). I'm not sure, but it probably started when someone on the ride was wondering out loud about the landmarks and where they were located, apparently not realizing they were all California sites.


----------



## buena vista

dismem98 said:


> Tom, you have to come.  I'll be doing daily tours for Soar'n.  Each time different, I'm sure...
> They get better with the crowd I'm with so book it already!!
> 
> This is going to be fun.  Adult beverages for all..



OK, I'm in. 15th-18th. Couldn't get Pop for those dates, so I got ASMu instead. $240 for a 3 night weekend stay and guided tours on Soarin'. Not bad.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> OK, I'm in. 15th-18th. Couldn't get Pop for those dates, so I got ASMu instead. $240 for a 3 night weekend stay and guided tours on Soarin'. Not bad.



Interesting. . .I just booked POP for 14th through the 18th right now without an issue. . .I wonder why it wouldn't allow 15th through 18th. . .hmmm.

I just tried to do pop for 15th through 18th and nope it said it couldn't do it. . .that is wierd. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> OK, I'm in. 15th-18th. Couldn't get Pop for those dates, so I got ASMu instead. $240 for a 3 night weekend stay and guided tours on Soarin'. Not bad.





nurse.darcy said:


> Interesting. . .I just booked POP for 14th through the 18th right now without an issue. . .I wonder why it wouldn't allow 15th through 18th. . .hmmm.
> 
> I just tried to do pop for 15th through 18th and nope it said it couldn't do it. . .that is wierd. . .



Tom change your dates. This happened last year to people coming in friday. So they booked thurs-mon and then just changed res when closer. So just call back and tell them 14-18 but then when closer say your plans changed. You will be ok.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> OK, I'm in. 15th-18th. Couldn't get Pop for those dates, so I got ASMu instead. $240 for a 3 night weekend stay and guided tours on Soarin'. Not bad.





nurse.darcy said:


> Interesting. . .I just booked POP for 14th through the 18th right now without an issue. . .I wonder why it wouldn't allow 15th through 18th. . .hmmm.
> 
> I just tried to do pop for 15th through 18th and nope it said it couldn't do it. . .that is wierd. . .



Double YAY!    I am so glad that you are both going in May! 



Carrieannew said:


> Tom change your dates. This happened last year to people coming in friday. So they booked thurs-mon and then just changed res when closer. So just call back and tell them 14-18 but then when closer say your plans changed. You will be ok.



Check out Carrie's idea, Tom.


It's great to see how many people are going to be on the May adventure.  I can't wait to see the boards after that trip (trip reports, candid photos, etc...lol).


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, Hotel booked=check, flights booked=check.

Looks like everything is in order. . .I get in at 11 on Thursday, be at Pop probably around noon or so.  Rob gets in at 2:20, so I expect him sometime after 3.

Okay, I have three trips booked to WDW now cause I got my son's trip booked on the 4/3 deal for end of July. . .WOO HOO. . .that might be it for me this year as I am moving in September, but Rob and I might manage a quick trip in December. . .lol.

Yay, I am so excited to get to see everyone again.  YAY. . .


----------



## black562

nurse.darcy said:


> Tom, you have to go just so you can hear Patty' soarin soundbites. . .You will suddenly see Soarin in a whole new light. . .its especially fun when there are groups of people around who have NO CLUE what they are really soarin over. . .ROFLMAO. . .I can't wait.



I was actually able to experience this and it was a blast.  Could someone PLEASE video this?  I would even off up my you tube account to post it on.  With the new cameras today, most of them take video and I think everyone should experience Soarin' as it was "meant" to be.  Any takers?


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, Hotel booked=check, flights booked=check.
> 
> Looks like everything is in order. . .I get in at 11 on Thursday, be at Pop probably around noon or so.  Rob gets in at 2:20, so I expect him sometime after 3.
> 
> Okay, I have three trips booked to WDW now cause I got my son's trip booked on the 4/3 deal for end of July. . .WOO HOO. . .that might be it for me this year as I am moving in September, but Rob and I might manage a quick trip in December. . .lol.
> 
> Yay, I am so excited to get to see everyone again.  YAY. . .



Wait a second...you are moving!!?


----------



## ahoff

dismem98 said:


> Don't worry, it changes all the time...





Well, I will see what it's all about in May!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

ahoff said:


> Well, I will see what it's all about in May!



Does this mean we can all finally get the AK blue bus picture at the same time?


----------



## ahoff

That sounds like a plan


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Wait a second...you are moving!!?



My gawd girl, where have you been?  I announced last summer that I was NOT. . .ABSOLUTELY NOT. . .going to spend another summer in the desert.  Unfortunately, my original moving plans got thwarted so I get to spend one more summer in the desert. . .UGH.  But yes, I am moving.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Does this mean we can all finally get the AK blue bus picture at the same time?



OMG, I can see it now, 20+ people crawling all over the blue bus for a picture. . .ROFLMAO.  But Robin, you have to get up early and make rope drop otherwise we only have the "front" of the bus.  Later on there is a line for drinks and snacks. . .lol (teasing you girl)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, I can see it now, 20+ people crawling all over the blue bus for a picture. . .ROFLMAO.  But Robin, you have to get up early and make rope drop otherwise we only have the "front" of the bus.  Later on there is a line for drinks and snacks. . .lol (teasing you girl)



hahahaha      
oh thats funny... 
as Robins roommate...lol I will just say.... be prepared for a front of the bus shot..LOL   


Oh..the idea of Robin at a rope drop for a picture just sent me into a laugh so hard that I cried a little bit. LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> hahahaha
> oh thats funny...
> as Robins roommate...lol I will just say.... be prepared for a front of the bus shot..LOL
> 
> 
> Oh..the idea of Robin at a rope drop for a picture just sent me into a laugh so hard that I cried a little bit. LOL



LOL, I figured you would pipe in on that one. . .lol.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL, I figured you would pipe in on that one. . .lol.




Yeah Darce.. you can't do that to me... i almost wet myself from laughter...LOL


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> My gawd girl, where have you been?  I announced last summer that I was NOT. . .ABSOLUTELY NOT. . .going to spend another summer in the desert.  Unfortunately, my original moving plans got thwarted so I get to spend one more summer in the desert. . .UGH.  But yes, I am moving.



I do remember that...I just didn't know you were moving RIGHT NOW (well in September) LOL!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, I can see it now, 20+ people crawling all over the blue bus for a picture. . .ROFLMAO.  But Robin, you have to get up early and make rope drop otherwise we only have the "front" of the bus.  Later on there is a line for drinks and snacks. . .lol (teasing you girl)





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah Darce.. you can't do that to me... i almost wet myself from laughter...LOL



 You girls are too funny! I'll make sure the back of the bus doesn't stay up til 4 am after a night at JR's on the day of the bus shot.   Although Tracy and I both tend to get wound up at night...lol

Maybe I should pack a change of clothes in case I end up sleeping on the Boardwalk?

Oh, and if I get up for rope drop you both have to do a repeat of shots in the room with towels on your heads


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You girls are too funny! I'll make sure the back of the bus doesn't stay up til 4 am after a night at JR's on the day of the bus shot.   Although Tracy and I both tend to get wound up at night...lol
> 
> Maybe I should pack a change of clothes in case I end up sleeping on the Boardwalk?
> 
> *Oh, and if I get up for rope drop you both have to do a repeat of shots in the room with towels on your heads *




Oh no!! Those are pictures that staying the "What happens at Disney stays at Disney" folder!!! LOL  Not for public display!!!!  Good times though!!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh no!! Those are pictures that staying the "What happens at Disney stays at Disney" folder!!! LOL  Not for public display!!!!  Good times though!!!!



I'll tuck them away _for now_ with the "Oh my God it's the SpeedoMan," 
"She is in the hot tub with her clothes on," and the 
"Oh no that was way too close up" pics.

Sometimes the best times are the ones where the pics should never be posted, or at least held for a small ransom.


----------



## APB513

ttester9612 said:


> Patty....let me know if anyone uses the kiddie loop.   As for me I've finally graduated to the big person seat...



I always use the kiddie loop. I swear I feel like I'm going to fall out if I don't


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You girls are too funny! I'll make sure the back of the bus doesn't stay up til 4 am after a night at JR's on the day of the bus shot.   Although Tracy and I both tend to get wound up at night...lol
> 
> Maybe I should pack a change of clothes in case I end up sleeping on the Boardwalk?
> 
> Oh, and if I get up for rope drop you both have to do a repeat of shots in the room with towels on your heads



Oh god yes those need to stay in the "what happens at Disney stays at Disney" folder. . .horrid I tell ya. . .lol.


----------



## ttester9612

APB513 said:


> I always use the kiddie loop. I swear I feel like I'm going to fall out if I don't



Angela....and I thought I was the only one that did that.     I can see us know in May.....


----------



## APB513

ttester9612 said:


> Angela....and I thought I was the only one that did that.     I can see us know in May.....



Teresa, I can see we are going to get along just fine  

My youngest son laughed so hard when I did this but I didn't care


----------



## ttester9612

APB513 said:


> Teresa, I can see we are going to get along just fine
> 
> My youngest son laughed so hard when I did this but I didn't care



Oh yes we will.  My son did the same thing.  Now I wonder if the others (Vanessa, Clare, Rich and Adrian) does it to. (or will they laugh at us).


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> I always use the kiddie loop. I swear I feel like I'm going to fall out if I don't



My son does this to get a laugh out of me.  Its hysterical to see a 16 yo who is 6 foot tall and built like a linebacker put that loop through the belt.


----------



## APB513

ttester9612 said:


> Oh yes we will.  My son did the same thing.  Now I wonder if the others (Vanessa, Clare, Rich and Adrian) does it to. (or will they laugh at us).



Well as long as we promise not to laugh at each other


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> My son does this to get a laugh out of me.  Its hysterical to see a 16 yo who is 6 foot tall and built like a linebacker put that loop through the belt.



What's even sadder is that I am "Pooh sized" so I probably wouldn't move even if I wanted to.      But better safe than sorry


----------



## tsing

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, I can see it now, 20+ people crawling all over the blue bus for a picture. . .ROFLMAO.  But Robin, you have to get up early and make rope drop otherwise we only have the "front" of the bus.  Later on there is a line for drinks and snacks. . .lol (teasing you girl)



Crawling all over the blue bus, and a rope drop?  OMG, sounds like fun...but I gotta wonder what it'll be...


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, I can see it now, 20+ people crawling all over the blue bus for a picture. . .ROFLMAO.  But Robin, you have to get up early and make rope drop otherwise we only have the "front" of the bus.  Later on there is a line for drinks and snacks. . .lol (teasing you girl)



It sounds like a plan, but we will have to do it before I leave on the 15th, so I can be included... 



APB513 said:


> Well as long as we promise not to laugh at each other



OMG I hope not....


----------



## APB513

tsing said:


> Crawling all over the blue bus, and a rope drop?  OMG, sounds like fun...but I gotta wonder what it'll be...



OK, newbie question - what is the Blue Bus?


----------



## ttester9612

APB513 said:


> OK, newbie question - what is the Blue Bus?



The Blue Bus can be found at AK...it's actually a snack shop.  I believe there is a pic on the Photo thread of it.


----------



## APB513

ttester9612 said:


> The Blue Bus can be found at AK...it's actually a snack shop.  I believe there is a pic on the Photo thread of it.



Oh, OK.  I think I know what you are talking about.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

The blonde (DisneyDreams aka Robin) and I were talking yesterday about how much we love the chicken at Kona at the Poly.  We were wondering if anyone would like to meet up for dinner on May 15th (Friday) before the monorail crawl with us! I have not made an ADR yet, so if anyone is going to be there and is interested, let me know!!!


----------



## WDmommyof4

I would love to go with you all. I have never been to Kona, so that would be the perfect opportunity.


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> The blonde (DisneyDreams aka Robin) and I were talking yesterday about how much we love the chicken at Kona at the Poly.  We were wondering if anyone would like to meet up for dinner on May 15th (Friday) before the monorail crawl with us! I have not made an ADR yet, so if anyone is going to be there and is interested, let me know!!!



Hi Tracy - 

I would like to join you all at Kona.  I have always wanted to eat there so this is the perfect opportunity.

I'll be spending the day at DHS.  Around what time were you thinking about have dinner?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

WDmommyof4 said:


> I would love to go with you all. I have never been to Kona, so that would be the perfect opportunity.


Great!! I tried it for the first time on our adult trip last May and I fell in love with the chicken. LOL It just seems perfect to eat there before getting our drink on at the Tambu lounge!



APB513 said:


> Hi Tracy -
> 
> I would like to join you all at Kona.  I have always wanted to eat there so this is the perfect opportunity.
> 
> I'll be spending the day at DHS.  Around what time were you thinking about have dinner?


I was hoping to find out what time the monorail crawl was supposed to start, how many people are interested, and then call and see what times Disney Dining had available. Definitely dinner time, hopefully directly before everyone meets at the Tambu lounge to start the monorail crawl.


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Great!! I tried it for the first time on our adult trip last May and I fell in love with the chicken. LOL It just seems perfect to eat there before getting our drink on at the Tambu lounge!
> 
> 
> I was hoping to find out what time the monorail crawl was supposed to start, how many people are interested, and then call and see what times Disney Dining had available. Definitely dinner time, hopefully directly before everyone meets at the Tambu lounge to start the monorail crawl.



Sounds good


----------



## ahoff

I think I would be interested in this also.  Never ate there.  But have been to the pool.


----------



## dismem98

Me too.  Love Kona's or Ohana's!!  
Both...yum


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yay Auggie and Patty!!! We would be honored to have y'all join us!




Anyone know what time the monorail crawl is supposed to start?


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Anyone know what time the monorail crawl is supposed to start?



No.  I don't think any definite plans have been made


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay Auggie and Patty!!! We would be honored to have y'all join us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what time the monorail crawl is supposed to start?



After about 2 lapu lapus I imagine  

We should find out the time though.


----------



## NJGuy3

dismem98 said:


> Me too.  Love Kona's or Ohana's!!
> Both...yum



I would agree...Kona and Ohana's are great restaurants, haven't been to Ohana's since '05...
The Coconut Almond Chicken and Macadamia Nut&Chive-crusted Mahi-mahi at Kona are excellent choices, tried them both during the same seating...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> I would agree...Kona and Ohana's are great restaurants, haven't been to Ohana's since '05...
> The Coconut Almond Chicken and Macadamia Nut&Chive-crusted Mahi-mahi at Kona are excellent choices, tried them both during the same seating...



Does this mean you will be in WDW in May? or are you just agreeing that the Poly has some great choices for dining?


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Does this mean you will be in WDW in May? or are you just agreeing that the Poly has some great choices for dining?



Hhmm...yes and yes...


----------



## MelissaFromRI

I'll be in Disney from May 16 - 23.
I'd love to come to a meet


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Tom change your dates. This happened last year to people coming in friday. So they booked thurs-mon and then just changed res when closer. So just call back and tell them 14-18 but then when closer say your plans changed. You will be ok.



I called WDW and they switched my ressie to POP ..just saying..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sounds like POP is going to be packed with fun people!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> I called WDW and they switched my ressie to POP ..just saying..



Nice work! Looking forward to see you turn green at least once  (from drinking of course, not the frog legs)


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Nice work! Looking forward to see you turn green at least once  (from drinking of course, not the frog legs)



No, you're just hoping I don't stop doing this  when your camera comes out of nowhere


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> No, you're just hoping I don't stop doing this  when your camera comes out of nowhere



I'd like to see you do that again...LOLOLOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I'd like to see you do that again...LOLOLOL



Not my fault.. that African drum beat was intoxicating..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Not my fault.. that African drum beat was intoxicating..




And what was the excuse in the America pavillion? LOLOLOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And what was the excuse in the America pavillion? LOLOLOL



I did it then too?? LOL.. No excuse for that I guess


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I did it then too?? LOL.. No excuse for that I guess



Maybe because you regress to 12 years old once you enter the WDW property?

Just a thought...


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Maybe because you regress to 12 years old once you enter the WDW property?
> 
> Just a thought...



Who doesn't?!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> No, you're just hoping I don't stop doing this  when your camera comes out of nowhere



LOL You know how I love the candid shots... and I know you will be dancing.  I have 1800 pics possible on my camera memory card.


----------



## Sha

I *havent* set a time yet for the monorail crawl.... will post that soon. I am checking on a few other things.

And I got all the ADRs I wanted 2 weeks ago when it opened up for the 90 day window  Looking forward to a great trip!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OK, for those interested we have an ADR at Kona on the 15th for 6:50 pm.  There are still spots open if anyone else is interested.  Also, we can always call and grab another ADR for another table if needed!  PM sent to those who expressed interest.  

A very diverse and fun group of us so far.  This is going to be a fun evening!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sha said:


> I havent set a time yet for the monorail crawl.... will post that soon. I am checking on a few other things.
> 
> And I got all the ADRs I wanted 2 weeks ago when it opened up for the 90 day window  Looking forward to a great trip!



LOL I don't even think we had our resort booked at our 90 day window.  Nothing wrong with last minute planning.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OK, for those interested we have an ADR at Kona on the 15th for 6:50 pm.  There are still spots open if anyone else is interested.  Also, we can always call and grab another ADR for another table if needed!  PM sent to those who expressed interest.
> 
> A very diverse and fun group of us so far.  This is going to be a fun evening!



Very cool and thanks for making the ADR.  So our crawl will begin around 8 it appears. Good timing.


----------



## Sha

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Very cool and thanks for making the ADR.  So our crawl will begin around 8 it appears. Good timing.



Not necessarily... I was planning for later.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Sha said:


> Not necessarily... I was planning for later.



No biggie-we will be at the Poly until everyone gets there.  Pre-crawl drinking


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Heeey! I'll be down at Pop from May 9-16. Is it to late to join in on the fun?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Heeey! I'll be down at Pop from May 9-16. Is it to late to join in on the fun?



It's never too late! Tracy and I get in on the 13th and there are a bunch on this thread coming to POP in May.  The monorail crawl is Friday and we will be at Jellyrolls pretty much any night.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

DisneyDreams21 said:


> It's never too late! Tracy and I get in on the 13th and there are a bunch on this thread coming to POP in May.  The monorail crawl is Friday and we will be at Jellyrolls pretty much any night.



Sounds good! I'm down for whatever, so just let me know what everyone has planned and I'm there!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Heeey! I'll be down at Pop from May 9-16. Is it to late to join in on the fun?



Not too late at all!! We are in the middle of planning a dinner at Kona and monorail crawl on Friday the 15th evening if you are interested. Need not be interested in both to partake in the fun of either.   Also, there will be people at Jellyrolls the night of the 13th, I know that for sure too....


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Not too late at all!! We are in the middle of planning a dinner at Kona and monorail crawl on Friday the 15th evening if you are interested. Need not be interested in both to partake in the fun of either.   Also, there will be people at Jellyrolls the night of the 13th, I know that for sure too....



I'd definitely love to join in on the Kona dinner and monorail crawl! Lapu Lapu anyone?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> It's never too late! Tracy and I get in on the 13th and there are a bunch on this thread coming to POP in May.  The monorail crawl is Friday and we will be at Jellyrolls pretty much any night.





lauren_elizabeth said:


> Sounds good! I'm down for whatever, so just let me know what everyone has planned and I'm there!


Probably catch us drinking by the pool at POP in the afternoons too...LOL 

OK, I am making us sound like lushes... lol we are a couple of very sweet young women who like to laugh, partake in yummy food, and an adult beverage or two on occasion


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Probably catch us drinking by the pool at POP in the afternoons too...LOL
> 
> OK, I am making us sound like lushes... lol we are a couple of very sweet young women who like to laugh, partake in yummy food, and an adult beverage or two on occasion



Laugh, partake in yummy good and an adult beverage or two on occasion? ME TOO, ME TOO!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Laugh, partake in yummy good and an adult beverage or two on occasion? ME TOO, ME TOO!




I have a feeling you will fit in just fine with us! LOL


----------



## DisneyDreams21

lauren_elizabeth said:


> I'd definitely love to join in on the Kona dinner and monorail crawl! Lapu Lapu anyone?



Tracy will mark you down.  Now try saying Lapu Lapu five times after you had a few...lol

There is a really great group going this year it looks like and as we continue to plot ideas for May, I am sure this thread will be the place to check.  We are big fans of afternoon cocktails by pool bars and handstands in the pool just for kicks.  Everyone is welcome to join us any day, anywhere.  We are people persons lol.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I have a feeling you will fit in just fine with us! LOL



My son (who will be about 20 months at the time of the trip) will be with me, but I think I'm going to get a "fairy godmother" to watch him for a few hours. Does that make me sound horrible? I mean, he goes to bed at 8:00 anyway, so he'd pretty much be sleeping the whole time.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

lauren_elizabeth said:


> My son (who will be about 20 months at the time of the trip) will be with me, but I think I'm going to get a "fairy godmother" to watch him for a few hours. Does that make me sound horrible?



NO!!!! Well we are leaving our kids at home...LOL Every mom needs a little mommy time!! LOL It is true at the World as well!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

lauren_elizabeth said:


> My son (who will be about 20 months at the time of the trip) will be with me, but I think I'm going to get a "fairy godmother" to watch him for a few hours. Does that make me sound horrible? I mean, he goes to bed at 8:00 anyway, so he'd pretty much be sleeping the whole time.



Not at all--a little mommy time goes a long way!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Alright, yall made me feel better!  

Now I just need to book a sitter for May 15th!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

I'm getting so excited for our Monorail crawl!    Is there still room for dinner at Kona?

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

tinkerbell87512 said:


> I'm getting so excited for our Monorail crawl!    Is there still room for dinner at Kona?
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!



Sure! I sent you a PM!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

tinkerbell87512 said:


> I'm getting so excited for our Monorail crawl!    Is there still room for dinner at Kona?
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!




Cheryl!! You better be going to the Kona dinner!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Ok Dis May peeps, Tracy is here right now and updated the ADR for Kona on the 15th to a table for 12, but the time is 7:10 now to accomodate that.  We did some monorail crawl research too and all the bars close at midnight.

Wishes will be at 9 on the 15th so we were thinking of wandering out to the Poly beach to see it after dinner and at least one Lapu Lapu.  The Electric Water Pageant also cruises by the beach at the Poly around 9ish.

Anyone who wants to do the Kona meet can PM Tracy or just post on this thread so she can mark you down.

*****Oh, and we nominate Patty (dismem) and Darcy for the Epcot France drink tower slushie meet     *


----------



## APB513

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Ok Dis May peeps, Tracy is here right now and updated the ADR for Kona on the 15th to a table for 12, but the time is 7:10 now to accomodate that.  We did some monorail crawl research too and all the bars close at midnight.
> 
> Wishes will be at 9 on the 15th so we were thinking of wandering out to the Poly beach to see it after dinner and at least one Lapu Lapu.  The Electric Water Pageant also cruises by the beach at the Poly around 9ish.
> 
> Anyone who wants to do the Kona meet can PM Tracy or just post on this thread so she can mark you down.
> 
> *****Oh, and we nominate Patty (dismem) and Darcy for the Epcot France drink tower slushie meet     *



Hi Robin - 

I responded to Tracy's PM to let her know to count me in on Kona.  

The new time is fine with me and I love the idea of seeing Wishes and the Electric Water Pageant.  This is shaping up to be a very fun evening!!!!


----------



## dismem98

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Ok Dis May peeps, Tracy is here right now and updated the ADR for Kona on the 15th to a table for 12, but the time is 7:10 now to accomodate that.  We did some monorail crawl research too and all the bars close at midnight.
> 
> Wishes will be at 9 on the 15th so we were thinking of wandering out to the Poly beach to see it after dinner and at least one Lapu Lapu.  The Electric Water Pageant also cruises by the beach at the Poly around 9ish.
> 
> Anyone who wants to do the Kona meet can PM Tracy or just post on this thread so she can mark you down.
> 
> *****Oh, and we nominate Patty (dismem) and Darcy for the Epcot France drink tower slushie meet     *




Works for me.  Hey I don't usually have to do the planning.  I just show up... 

Ok, Darcy...it's up to us to carry on the tradition.
Hope Jeremy is still there...free drinks...Yayyyy
I'll check on that in a few weeks when I get there.

How about Sat or Sun around 3pm??
Maybe both...


----------



## 1000th happy haunt

If the meet is May 17th, I would recommend Epcot on that day, because it's Norway Constitution Day. I'd like to know what the Norway Pavilion does on that day. We're planning a trip next May to see for ourselves what they do.

Our May 2009 trip wasn't even listed on the poll. Our dates are 5/7 to 5/14.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

APB513 said:


> Hi Robin -
> 
> I responded to Tracy's PM to let her know to count me in on Kona.
> 
> The new time is fine with me and I love the idea of seeing Wishes and the Electric Water Pageant.  This is shaping up to be a very fun evening!!!!



 Hi Angela!  Everything just sort of fell into place with the dinner, fireworks etc... I think it will be a very good time too!  



dismem98 said:


> Works for me.  Hey I don't usually have to do the planning.  I just show up...
> 
> Ok, Darcy...it's up to us to carry on the tradition.
> Hope Jeremy is still there...free drinks...Yayyyy
> I'll check on that in a few weeks when I get there.
> 
> How about Sat or Sun around 3pm??
> Maybe both...



LOL we usually just show up too...but we knew who the slushie experts were so you and Darcy got our nod   I'm in for either (or both) days.  I know for sure Epcot is on the list Sunday since we are wandering over to check in at BCV.  Thanks!!!



1000th happy haunt said:


> If the meet is May 17th, I would recommend Epcot on that day, because it's Norway Constitution Day. I'd like to know what the Norway Pavilion does on that day. We're planning a trip next May to see for ourselves what they do.
> 
> Our May 2009 trip wasn't even listed on the poll. Our dates are 5/7 to 5/14.



I like this idea! Something to celebrate too.  There are some people who will be there during your dates, I know.


----------



## bound2travel

I finally got confirmation that I can have that Thursday off. Now to try to get a room -  

If I get a room, then I'll be arriving Wednesday evening sometime.

Is the monorail crawl still on or has it been replaced by the dinner?

Kristi


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

bound2travel said:


> I finally got confirmation that I can have that Thursday off. Now to try to get a room -
> 
> If I get a room, then I'll be arriving Wednesday evening sometime.
> 
> Is the monorail crawl still on or has it been replaced by the dinner?
> 
> Kristi



Hi Kristi!  The monorail crawl is still on!!  We just also have a pre-crawl dinner at Kona.  We figure since it was planned to start at the Tambu lounge at the Poly that we would come early and eat first.  We have quite a fun large group so far for dinner if you are interested.  

The "official" monorail crawl time has not been posted yet, but we will be at the Poly Tambu Lounge after dinner which is at 7:10, so probably by 9 or so.  Not sure when others will come yet, but the bars close at midnight so hopefully everyone will get to meet up before crawling to the next bar!!

This is going to be a really fun night no matter what.  Hope to see you there!!


----------



## dismem98

LOL we usually just show up too...but we knew who the slushie experts were so you and Darcy got our nod   I'm in for either (or both) days.  I know for sure Epcot is on the list Sunday since we are wandering over to check in at BCV.  Thanks!!!



Sounds perfect, so Sun for sure in France.
Last May, thanks to Leo, our engineer, the tower
was good to go even with the wind.   

Did I hear something that he would be there as well??
Thinking this tower may outdo the last one...
We're gonna need Leo... 

Hey Tyler and Twyla....get us some burgers!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

dismem98 said:


> LOL we usually just show up too...but we knew who the slushie experts were so you and Darcy got our nod   I'm in for either (or both) days.  I know for sure Epcot is on the list Sunday since we are wandering over to check in at BCV.  Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds perfect, so Sun for sure in France.
> Last May, thanks to Leo, our engineer, the tower
> was good to go even with the wind.
> 
> Did I hear something that he would be there as well??
> Thinking this tower may outdo the last one...
> We're gonna need Leo...
> 
> Hey Tyler and Twyla....get us some burgers!!!




He had cryptically hinted that he may be there, but my PM to him has gone unanswered as of yet...lol

(yes Leo I am calling you out on the boards)   

We can't wait to hang with you Patty!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

dismem98 said:


> Sounds perfect, so Sun for sure in France.
> Last May, thanks to Leo, our engineer, the tower
> was good to go even with the wind.
> 
> Did I hear something that he would be there as well??
> Thinking this tower may outdo the last one...
> We're gonna need Leo...
> 
> Hey Tyler and Twyla....get us some burgers!!!



Thanks for the credit Patty...I knew you'd appreciate my engineering skills! 

Gotta break the previous 'tower' record!





Yeah...I think I heard something about Leo being there in May also...

We'll gladly buy you a round of slushies in exchange for burgers!  
Oh no...watch out for Officer Ed!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hello Mr. Evasive McCrypticelli!!(aka Leo aka NJGuy aka Mr. Talking Inthirdperson)
You goin or what?


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> He had cryptically hinted that he may be there, but my PM to him has gone unanswered as of yet...lol
> 
> (yes Leo I am calling you out on the boards)
> 
> We can't wait to hang with you Patty!!!



You haven't decrypted my language yet?...Some of my best work is spoken in cryptic!  

Nice of you to 'call me out'.  

Patty and I will have the tables near the slushie cart reserved...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> You haven't decrypted my language yet?...Some of my best work is spoken in cryptic!
> 
> Nice of you to 'call me out'.
> 
> Patty and I will have the tables near the slushie cart reserved...



Yeah I don't speak Cryptocish .. unless I have been partaking in a adult beverage or 6 lol


----------



## dismem98

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> He had cryptically hinted that he may be there, but my PM to him has gone unanswered as of yet...lol
> 
> (yes Leo I am calling you out on the boards)
> 
> We can't wait to hang with you Patty!!!





Let the MAY MADNESS begin.... 
Can't wait to meet up with all again either.


So now that Leo has appeared, he's in charge of engineering.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

dismem98 said:


> Let the MAY MADNESS begin....



That is a very accurate description, Patty!lol


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Now I want a Slushie!!


----------



## NJGuy3

dismem98 said:


> So now that Leo has appeared, he's in charge of engineering.



Perfect...I have no problem taking charge! 



lauren_elizabeth said:


> Now I want a Slushie!!


First round is on me...


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Works for me.  Hey I don't usually have to do the planning.  I just show up...
> 
> Ok, Darcy...it's up to us to carry on the tradition.
> Hope Jeremy is still there...free drinks...Yayyyy
> I'll check on that in a few weeks when I get there.
> 
> How about Sat or Sun around 3pm??
> Maybe both...



I am up for it. . .I am sure Rob will understand that I MUST do my part to keep the tradition alive.


----------



## buena vista

dismem98 said:


> Let the MAY MADNESS begin....
> Can't wait to meet up with all again either.
> 
> So now that Leo has appeared, he's in charge of engineering.



I can't wait to meet many of you for the first time!  I've had nothing but great times with DISers since I joined the boards a year ago.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Cheryl!! You better be going to the Kona dinner!



Haha Lauren we might as well plan everyday together! I think we are up to 3 meet days now!  



NJGuy3 said:


> Thanks for the credit Patty...I knew you'd appreciate my engineering skills!
> 
> Gotta break the previous 'tower' record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...I think I heard something about Leo being there in May also...
> 
> We'll gladly buy you a round of slushies in exchange for burgers!
> Oh no...watch out for Officer Ed!



Ohhhhh my gosh!!!! Did you guys drink ALL those?!  I guess I better come thirsty!  So excited!


----------



## bound2travel

Ohhhhh my gosh!!!! Did you guys drink ALL those?!  I guess I better come thirsty!  So excited![/QUOTE]

You asked the question I was thinking. Dang, I wish this meet was on Saturday instead of Sunday. I have to drive home Sunday. No way I could do that after all those drinks.  

I got my room booked at POP - and with the passholders discount - woohoo  

Kristi


----------



## tinkerbell87512

bound2travel said:


> You asked the question I was thinking. Dang, I wish this meet was on Saturday instead of Sunday. I have to drive home Sunday. No way I could do that after all those drinks.
> 
> I got my room booked at POP - and with the passholders discount - woohoo
> 
> Kristi



Yay for getting your room booked! I'll be at Pop too! 







***************
Ohhhh I forgot to mention....The new time for Kona works for me. Sounds like we are going to have a fun night.  *


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Haha Lauren we might as well plan everyday together! I think we are up to 3 meet days now!




Hahaha, I know! We'll leave this trip being best friends!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

> You asked the question I was thinking. Dang, I wish this meet was on Saturday instead of Sunday. I have to drive home Sunday. No way I could do that after all those drinks.
> 
> I got my room booked at POP - and with the passholders discount - woohoo
> 
> Kristi



Welcome to the DisMeet Party, Kristi! 

There's a real good chance that there will be more little meets or tower building all weekend.  Last year, some meets were planned and some just happened.  There are a bunch of us at POP too.  Glad to see you got the room and AP discount!


----------



## NJGuy3

Just look for me, the tower 'imagineer'...err, I mean 'engineer'...  I will be heading up the structural/construction phases while Patty recruits new drinkers to join the group.  

Same rule as last year applies: You must drink a slushie with the group in order to make a contribution to the tower!  

And yes...we take full credit for drinking every slushie in that tower...


----------



## tinkerbell87512

NJGuy3 said:


> Just look for me, the tower 'imagineer'...err, I mean 'engineer'...  I will be heading up the structural/construction phases while Patty recruits new drinkers to join the group.
> 
> Same rule as last year applies: You must drink a slushie with the group in order to make a contribution to the tower!
> 
> And yes...we take full credit for drinking every slushie in that tower...




Haha that is so awesome! I think I'm going to have to contribute at least 2!


----------



## ErikDee326

looks like everyone is going the weekend before me  I will be there the 21-29 at BCV


----------



## Carrieannew

ErikDee326 said:


> looks like everyone is going the weekend before me  I will be there the 21-29 at BCV



Bummer Erik

Just change your dates


----------



## DisneyDreams21

There's no way I'm sending in 75 dancing bananas but today marks 75 days for me until the May trip!  Time to celebrate! 

Oh and my ticker's off by a day since we kept lengthening the trip...


----------



## bound2travel

I forgot to ask the other day... Is there still room for the Friday night dinner? 

If not, it's ok - just let me know where to meet people afterwards for the "after dinner entertainment".

Kristi


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

It's almost MARCH! Which means it's almost...

*2 months until our trips!!  *


----------



## APB513

lauren_elizabeth said:


> It's almost MARCH! Which means it's almost...
> 
> *2 months until our trips!!  *


----------



## tinkerbell87512

lauren_elizabeth said:


> It's almost MARCH! Which means it's almost...
> 
> *2 months until our trips!!  *



     


Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

May is on its way!!! So excited!! I need a vacation!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I need a vacation!!!



Yeah...so do I!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!



Happy Friday!

There are 11 more weekends left (including this one) until monorail crawls, slushie towers, jellyrolling, and mickey bars.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

Okay, so this isn't a Grey Goose Slushie... but it's a slushie & a DANG GOOD one at that.

The Peach Oolong Tea Schnapps Slushie  






Oh man. I can't wait to get my hands on one (or 50!) of those again.


----------



## bound2travel

Need some advice. I got a lunch ADR somewhere and 3 people can join me as I got a table for 4. Should I say "first 3 people to post get the seats" or "first 3 people to pm me get the seats"? I don't want to hurt anyones feelings or cause problems. I've just never invited people to join me for a meal before.

I'm just so excited to get this ADR as I've been trying to get in this restaurant for AGES. 

Once I know how to handle inviting others, then I'll reveal the place and time.

Wish I could have gotten a huge table, but I'm just so happy to get a table.

I've been to WDW many times, but meeting up with others makes me a newbie in that regard.

thanks for the help.
Kristi


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

bound2travel said:


> Need some advice. I got a lunch ADR somewhere and 3 people can join me as I got a table for 4. Should I say "first 3 people to post get the seats" or "first 3 people to pm me get the seats"? I don't want to hurt anyones feelings or cause problems. I've just never invited people to join me for a meal before.
> 
> I'm just so excited to get this ADR as I've been trying to get in this restaurant for AGES.
> 
> Once I know how to handle inviting others, then I'll reveal the place and time.
> 
> Wish I could have gotten a huge table, but I'm just so happy to get a table.
> 
> I've been to WDW many times, but meeting up with others makes me a newbie in that regard.
> 
> thanks for the help.
> Kristi



I sent ya a PM with my opinion


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Okay, so this isn't a Grey Goose Slushie... but it's a slushie & a DANG GOOD one at that.
> 
> The Peach Oolong Tea Schnapps Slushie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man. I can't wait to get my hands on one (or 50!) of those again.



MMMMM I wonder if that is what this was... I got it from China during Food and Wine last year... Best... Slushie... Ever!!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Okay, so this isn't a Grey Goose Slushie... but it's a slushie & a DANG GOOD one at that.
> 
> The Peach Oolong Tea Schnapps Slushie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man. I can't wait to get my hands on one (or 50!) of those again.



Pass me one of those!!!  This validates why we NEED to try a little drinking around the World Showcase.  Sort of like our own food and wine festival.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Pass me one of those!!!  This validates why we NEED to try a little drinking around the World Showcase.  Sort of like our own food and wine festival.




That sounds like a plan.. I realized other than the slushies in france, and the margarita in mexico, I never really drink anything else in WS (other than at Food and Wine).  Time to expand my horizon and see what the rest of the World has to offer!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

I don't "need" a vacation. . .I get plenty of those.  I "want" a vacation that includes my Disney pals. . .for me that is what May is all about. Oh and yes Tracy, that is the Oolong tea slushie we got in China. . .it was YUM. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Darcy, I *need* a vacation. LOL Maybe if I lived somewhere like Vegas where it was not icicles-hanging-from-my-eyelashes cold, I would vacation out of want. LOL But this is a need.  

Are those China slushies always available? I really want one. LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Darcy, I *need* a vacation. LOL Maybe if I lived somewhere like Vegas where it was not icicles-hanging-from-my-eyelashes cold, I would vacation out of want. LOL But this is a need.
> 
> Are those China slushies always available? I really want one. LOL



AMAZINGLY they are.  They just are in smaller cups for food and wine. . .go figure. . .

I WANT MORE LAMBCHOPS. . .oops, got carried away again. . .roflmao


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> AMAZINGLY they are.  They just are in smaller cups for food and wine. . .go figure. . .
> 
> I WANT MORE LAMBCHOPS. . .oops, got carried away again. . .roflmao



Lambchops? What Lambchops?

OOOHHH these Lambchops? LOL  






hahaha Darce


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Darcy, I *need* a vacation. LOL Maybe if I lived somewhere like Vegas where it was not icicles-hanging-from-my-eyelashes cold, I would vacation out of want. LOL But this is a need.
> 
> Are those China slushies always available? I really want one. LOL



Oh and here is my vacation issue. . .I get mega days off. . .happens a lot.  I work 12 hr shifts and 3 days is considered full time.  I live very frugal and have no debt.  I give my ex some child support (though he never gave me a dime - its just my kid ya know).

Anyway, I make a lot of money for my expenses.  A financial officer would advise me to open yet another 401k to store my assets. . .personally, I just want to puke when I talk to them. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Lambchops? What Lambchops?
> 
> OOOHHH these Lambchops? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha Darce



Oh and those lambchops look awesome. . .can I have some?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

You two have me dreaming about Food and Wine now and gee...that's a good 3 trips away.  Who is hiding the shrimp on the barbie?


----------



## jeffl34

Happy March everyone...... just 10 weeks for me!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You two have me dreaming about Food and Wine now and gee...that's a good 3 trips away.  Who is hiding the shrimp on the barbie?



Robin you got me thinking about food and wine yesterday... my wallet thanks you


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You two have me dreaming about Food and Wine now and gee...that's a good 3 trips away.  Who is hiding the shrimp on the barbie?



Shrimp on the Barbie? This Shrimp on the Barbie? LOL  







jeffl34 said:


> Happy March everyone...... just 10 weeks for me!!!


Whooo hooooo!! You get a MIB dancer for that!! 



Carrieannew said:


> Robin you got me thinking about food and wine yesterday... my wallet thanks you



She is bad like that isn't she? I blame all my Disney trips on her!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Oh no... my MIB dancer didnt show up .... must try again....    

There ya go... ya get three MIB dancers now... I love those little guys!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You two have me dreaming about Food and Wine now and gee...that's a good 3 trips away.  Who is hiding the shrimp on the barbie?



Stop dreaming and book a trip. . .unfortunately for me (or fortunately) I will be moving mid September and not able to travel then. I will have to live through pics. . .


----------



## APB513

Please stop with the food and drink porn!!!  You guys are making me hungry and thirsty!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

APB513 said:


> Please stop with the food and drink porn!!!  You guys are making me hungry and thirsty!



Hahaha our adult food and wine trip last Sept. was freaking awesome. I came home with a camera full of food porn! LOLOLOL I miss the food.. sniffle sniffle... I think one of those China tea slushies will make it all better though..LOL


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha our adult food and wine trip last Sept. was freaking awesome. I came home with a camera full of food porn! LOLOLOL I miss the food.. sniffle sniffle... I think one of those China tea slushies will make it all better though..LOL



That tea does look good.  I'll have to make sure I get one when I go to EPCOT!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jeffl34 said:


> Happy March everyone...... just 10 weeks for me!!!



YAY! I think we are a few days behind...currently at 72 days



Carrieannew said:


> Robin you got me thinking about food and wine yesterday... my wallet thanks you



I'm good like that, Carrie! It's bad when you start sorting your income by Disney money and "other" money



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Shrimp on the Barbie? This Shrimp on the Barbie? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is bad like that isn't she? I blame all my Disney trips on her!!!!



YUMMMMM!!!! That Shrimp on the Barbie was delicious!  I plead the 5th on the blame for Disney trips.  I do know I didn't take 4-5 a year until I realized you lived down the street and we could fly out of the same airport... 



nurse.darcy said:


> Stop dreaming and book a trip. . .unfortunately for me (or fortunately) I will be moving mid September and not able to travel then. I will have to live through pics. . .



Funny thing really but we have spent some time plotting the trip with the 40% off code I have....and the DVC points...I think we have until 3/31 to book with the code. 



APB513 said:


> Please stop with the food and drink porn!!!  You guys are making me hungry and thirsty!



Food porn is addicting--beware!


----------



## gtriderr

We are planning on being at the Grand Floridian from May 3rd to the 10th

John & Judy


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Pass me one of those!!!  This validates why we NEED to try a little drinking around the World Showcase.  Sort of like our own food and wine festival.



I'll pass you more then. Trust me, you'll want a million!  And yes, I'm totally down for some drinking around the World.



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> MMMMM I wonder if that is what this was... I got it from China during Food and Wine last year... Best... Slushie... Ever!!!!



That's it! Definitely the BEST SLUSHIE EVER!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Mmmmm those slushes look so good. I think I'll need 2...or 3...or 10!


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Mmmmm those slushes look so good. I think I'll need 2...or 3...or 10!



Or 20.. or 30.. or 40...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Or 20.. or 30.. or 40...



Be careful!! That is how these things happen!!!! LOL


----------



## NJGuy3

Keeping on the topic of drinks at WDW...let's kick this Monday morning off with a 'Blue Glow-tini'...


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Be careful!! That is how these things happen!!!! LOL



That may be true, but this is how things start... 





Thought I'd share a pic for those of you who weren't there for the beginning stages of the 'construction'.


----------



## APB513

OK, so now you guys have got me thinking.  

When I've done Disney in the past, I have had my kids with me.  Now that I will be SOLO and I won't be driving, I can get my drink on!!! (DISCLAIMER - I am in no way an alcoholic, I'm just a girl who appreciates a good libation - now back to our program  )

Looks like I will need to rework my budget to include an allotment for drinks!  And I love the idea of drinking around the world!  Bottoms up


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> That may be true, but this is how things start...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share a pic for those of you who weren't there for the beginning stages of the 'construction'.




LOL yeah by the time we got there, you were passed out on a bench somewhere in Morocco LOLOLOL

And besides.. this is how days/nights like that truly end.....


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And besides.. this is how days/nights like that truly end.....


----------



## tinkerbell87512

APB513 said:


> OK, so now you guys have got me thinking.
> 
> When I've done Disney in the past, I have had my kids with me.  Now that I will be SOLO and I won't be driving, I can get my drink on!!! (DISCLAIMER - I am in no way an alcoholic, I'm just a girl who appreciates a good libation - now back to our program  )
> 
> Looks like I will need to rework my budget to include an allotment for drinks!  And I love the idea of drinking around the world!  Bottoms up




I think I will have to rework my budget too. Can't wait to spend my afternoon drinking around the world with you guys! Love all the pictures of the grey goose tower! 


I can't wait for May to get here. We got belted with a foot of snow last night and theres more to come today. Bring on the warm weather. Happy March everyone!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

lauren_elizabeth said:


> Or 20.. or 30.. or 40...



haha yea! At least we will all be in good company!  Bottoms up!


----------



## APB513

What day is everyone planning to go to EPCOT?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

We have plans to be there on Sunday for sure, because we are checking out of POP and into the Beach Club Villas that day.  We figured we will probably also be there other days as well, but we haven't made a concrete plan for any parks.


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> We have plans to be there on Sunday for sure, because we are checking out of POP and into the Beach Club Villas that day.  We figured we will probably also be there other days as well, but we haven't made a concrete plan for any parks.



OK, thanks!  I plan on being at EPCOT on Saturday but if the "2009 Drinking Around the World tour" takes place on Sunday, I will make sure to meet up with you guys


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL yeah by the time we got there, you were passed out on a bench somewhere in Morocco LOLOLOL
> 
> And besides.. this is how days/nights like that truly end.....



   Yes I believe the Imagineer tower builder went a wandering around World Showcase and made friends with a bench at some point....  This was also the night Darcy learned to appreciate the virtues of proper hydration and how to balance on a bar stool...and there may have been some drink spills... Of course, getting run over by a giant big wheel ranks right up there too! 



APB513 said:


> OK, so now you guys have got me thinking.
> 
> When I've done Disney in the past, I have had my kids with me.  Now that I will be SOLO and I won't be driving, I can get my drink on!!! (DISCLAIMER - I am in no way an alcoholic, I'm just a girl who appreciates a good libation - now back to our program  )
> 
> Looks like I will need to rework my budget to include an allotment for drinks!  And I love the idea of drinking around the world!  Bottoms up



It may be hard to believe, based on the number of references to drinking that I post, but at home I hardly drink, and then only when I actually go out...which is bordering pathetic.  

At Disney on adult trips, however, I truly enjoy drinks at pool bars, in room drinks with food court mixers in my refillable mug, slushie tower drinks, and anything that comes in a 24 ounce cup at Jellyrolls  

A drink budget is a good idea.  We also pack some plastic bottles and minis from home for pre-drinking in the room or at the pool.



tinkerbell87512 said:


> haha yea! At least we will all be in good company!  Bottoms up!



    That we can all count on!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

LOL Robin, I think our Sex on the Beach and Kool-Aid from JellyRolls were in 32 oz cups, not 24...lol Gotta love those big cups!!!

Look how big they are!!! LOL


----------



## DisneyDreams21

LOL Tracy!!!! I think it would be fair to determine how good of a night it was by my giant smile... Those drinks are priceless.


----------



## APB513

DisneyDreams21 said:


> It may be hard to believe, based on the number of references to drinking that I post, but at home I hardly drink, and then only when I actually go out...which is bordering pathetic.
> 
> At Disney on adult trips, however, I truly enjoy drinks at pool bars, in room drinks with food court mixers in my refillable mug, slushie tower drinks, and anything that comes in a 24 ounce cup at Jellyrolls
> 
> A drink budget is a good idea.  We also pack some plastic bottles and minis from home for pre-drinking in the room or at the pool.
> 
> 
> That we can all count on!



I'm the same way.  The only time I have a drink is when I go out and that rarely happens.  And when I do drink, I'm such a cream puff, I can only handle one or two  



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Robin, I think our Sex on the Beach and Kool-Aid from JellyRolls were in 32 oz cups, not 24...lol Gotta love those big cups!!!
> 
> Look how big they are!!! LOL



OK, those are really BIG cups!!!  I doubt I could drink more than one (but I am certainly going to try to find out  )

You guys look like you were having a great time!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

APB513 said:


> I'm the same way.  The only time I have a drink is when I go out and that rarely happens.  And when I do drink, I'm such a cream puff, I can only handle one or two
> 
> 
> 
> OK, those are really BIG cups!!!  I doubt I could drink more than one (but I am certainly going to try to find out  )



LOL Angela! Don't worry, we may end up wearing little stickers that have our resort listed to send us back to if we drink too much!  The drinks are usually pretty potent too.

The no driving aspect of drinking at WDW is one of the biggest perks, IMO.  Everybody can enjoy without worry


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL Tracy!!!! I think it would be fair to determine how good of a night it was by my giant smile... Those drinks are priceless.



That was a great night!  This is the pic Tommy took of us from the stage..LOL Right after he pointed out that he liked us because there were only two of us and three GIANT drinks on the table...LOL Oh hurry up May!!!! I want to go to Jellyrolls!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL Angela! Don't worry, we may end up wearing little stickers that have our resort listed to send us back to if we drink too much!  The drinks are usually pretty potent too.
> 
> The no driving aspect of drinking at WDW is one of the biggest perks, IMO.  Everybody can enjoy without worry



Hahahaha "If found please return to Pop Century Resort room 3112"...LOLOLOL


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahahaha "If found please return to Pop Century Resort room 3112"...LOLOLOL



Exactly!  But maybe add..."Please return this slush puppy jellyroller to Pop Century Resort, room near the giant big wheel..."


----------



## podsnel

Hi!  I'll be there 5/16- 5/20 at AKV.  Karajeboo will be there with me for a couple of days- and my friend, lonnie.  We're working on Camster0307. No kids, just Moms gone wild! Did you know about the Dismeet on Sunday the 17th at 3:00 in France?  Here's a link- hope we see you there!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2091764

And when did you plan your monorail crawl?  I think we're shooting for the 17th for that, too.


----------



## APB513

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL Angela! Don't worry, we may end up wearing little stickers that have our resort listed to send us back to if we drink too much!  The drinks are usually pretty potent too.
> 
> The no driving aspect of drinking at WDW is one of the biggest perks, IMO.  Everybody can enjoy without worry



I am going to make a button that says "If inebriated, please return to the Port Orleans French Quarter resort!!" and pin it to myself everyday


----------



## podsnel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL yeah by the time we got there, you were passed out on a bench somewhere in Morocco LOLOLOL
> 
> And besides.. this is how days/nights like that truly end.....



And I just want to say-


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL yeah by the time we got there, you were passed out on a bench somewhere in Morocco LOLOLOL
> 
> And besides.. this is how days/nights like that truly end.....


That had already happened by the time you guys got there. I was already back at France to oversee the 'project' and for a tower inspection...had to make sure it met the building codes!  

That big wheel pic...hhmm...I recall 'a couple other people' being in a similar pic... 




DisneyDreams21 said:


> Yes I believe the Imagineer tower builder went a wandering around World Showcase and made friends with a bench at some point....
> 
> 
> It may be hard to believe, based on the number of references to drinking that I post, but at home I hardly drink, and then only when I actually go out...!



Well, even the 'Imagineer' needed a break from all those structural calculations! 
I do recall a couple 'missed calls' on my phone and making a call from my 'unknown' location...oh wait, it was Morocco...

Being that we are clarifying things here...for the record, I am not a 'lush' either...it's all in good friends & fun.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> That may be true, but this is how things start...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd share a pic for those of you who weren't there for the beginning stages of the 'construction'.



Wow, there are only like two or three wine glasses so far. . .It must have been REAL early. . .lol


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, there are only like two or three wine glasses so far. . .It must have been REAL early. . .lol



Yeah...keep in mind we were at the slush cart at 11am sharp, waiting for them to open...you were just gettin' started with the wine!


----------



## nurse.darcy

podsnel said:


> Hi!  I'll be there 5/16- 5/20 at AKV.  Karajeboo will be there with me for a couple of days- and my friend, lonnie.  We're working on Camster0307. No kids, just Moms gone wild! Did you know about the Dismeet on Sunday the 17th at 3:00 in France?  Here's a link- hope we see you there!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2091764
> 
> And when did you plan your monorail crawl?  I think we're shooting for the 17th for that, too.



Sunday at 3 in France. . .we can probably all make it then.  .ROFLMAO. . .though you all may need to catch up. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Yeah...keep in mind we were at the slush cart at 11am sharp, waiting for them to open...you were just gettin' started with the wine!



considering the wine and the slushies came from the same cart. . .lol.


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> considering the wine and the slushies came from the same cart. . .lol.



Yup!

I do recall that one or two of the wine glasses never made it to the tower...but did make it to the floor...whoops...


----------



## podsnel

nurse.darcy said:


> Sunday at 3 in France. . .we can probably all make it then.  .ROFLMAO. . .though you all may need to catch up. . .



That's ok- I catch up QUICK!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

podsnel said:


> Hi!  I'll be there 5/16- 5/20 at AKV.  Karajeboo will be there with me for a couple of days- and my friend, lonnie.  We're working on Camster0307. No kids, just *Moms gone wild!:*rotfl2: Did you know about the Dismeet on Sunday the 17th at 3:00 in France?  Here's a link- hope we see you there!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2091764
> 
> And when did you plan your monorail crawl?  I think we're shooting for the 17th for that, too.



Hi! It looks like France will be taken over by Dis'ers on the 17th! I know back a few pages a France meet was mentioned for around the same time--we can make it one big one now!!  

The monorail crawl is the 15th but that's not to say there won't be more...lol And if you like Jellyrolls, we plan to go there quite a few nights too.

Oh, and I see in your ticker that you are doing the AKV Concierge.  I did that in Dec. 07 and it was great.


----------



## bound2travel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


>




This photo is hysterical. I may have to get one of me getting run over. 

I'll probably be able to make the 3pm meet long enough to say hello as I have to drive home afterwards. To bad I can save some of the glasses from earlier in my trip to contribute to the tower  

Kristi


----------



## bound2travel

Ok, here goes my first (and hopefully not my last) attempt to find dining partners while at WDW.

I have an 11:45am lunch ADR at Le Cellier for Friday, May 15th for 4 people. As I am certainly going, that leaves 3 seats for others.

Per earlier advice, please pm me if you are interested in joining me for that meal.

I may not be able to answer back quickly as I'm working tonight until 9pm. I can only log on from certain computers. I will reply as soon as I can (work permitting) and then post here when the table is full.

Kristi

UPDATE  (7:20 pm March 2nd) - there is one seat left for lunch. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Be careful!! That is how these things happen!!!! LOL



Hahaha! By the sounds of it, it looks like the same thing will be happening again this year!  



NJGuy3 said:


> Keeping on the topic of drinks at WDW...let's kick this Monday morning off with a 'Blue Glow-tini'...



Yum! That looks delish! 



APB513 said:


> OK, so now you guys have got me thinking.
> 
> When I've done Disney in the past, I have had my kids with me.  Now that I will be SOLO and I won't be driving, I can get my drink on!!! (DISCLAIMER - I am in no way an alcoholic, I'm just a girl who appreciates a good libation - now back to our program  )
> 
> Looks like I will need to rework my budget to include an allotment for drinks!  And I love the idea of drinking around the world!  Bottoms up



So true! I need to save up a good chunk of change for some adult beverages!  



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And besides.. this is how days/nights like that truly end.....



Hahahahaha, that's great!  



tinkerbell87512 said:


> I think I will have to rework my budget too. Can't wait to spend my afternoon drinking around the world with you guys! Love all the pictures of the grey goose tower!
> 
> 
> I can't wait for May to get here. We got belted with a foot of snow last night and theres more to come today. Bring on the warm weather. Happy March everyone!



Oh man tell me about it, Cheryl! I'm so done with this crappy weather! 



tinkerbell87512 said:


> haha yea! At least we will all be in good company!  Bottoms up!



Most definitely! Not TOO much longer!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Ok so whos making the "please return me to..." pins?!  I think I'll need one. I'm glad others are at Pop too so I'm not alone.

Is there a Jellyrolls night too? I've always wanted to head over there but never as a solo.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Ok so whos making the "please return me to..." pins?!  I think I'll need one. I'm glad others are at Pop too so I'm not alone.
> 
> Is there a Jellyrolls night too? I've always wanted to head over there but never as a solo.



I may have to look into making those buttons!  

It is a very good thing to have so many at POP to watch each other's backs I think! LOL We may all need it at some point.

As for the Jellyrolls, so far I know a group (Adrian & Rich's May trip) are going on Wed. the 13th, and we are also.  Others start arriving Thursday, and by Saturday everyone should be there.  So my guess is that there will be one whether official or unofficial.  Tracy and I will probably go quite a few nights so you can always come with us or meet us there.

If anyone wants to set a Jellyrolls meet night that would also be good.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I may have to look into making those buttons!
> 
> It is a very good thing to have so many at POP to watch each other's backs I think! LOL We may all need it at some point.
> 
> As for the Jellyrolls, so far I know a group (Adrian & Rich's May trip) are going on Wed. the 13th, and we are also.  Others start arriving Thursday, and by Saturday everyone should be there.  So my guess is that there will be one whether official or unofficial.  Tracy and I will probably go quite a few nights so you can always come with us or meet us there.
> 
> If anyone wants to set a Jellyrolls meet night that would also be good.




Yea I'm glad there are a bunch of us at POP. Us Dis'ers will watch out for each other  

Jellyrolls sounds fantastic. I'll let ya know!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

JRs will probably happen "unofficially" every night. lol.


----------



## Floydian

Well, here's an update from me. With my new schedule, there's no chance of my being at the monorail crawl unless my schedule changes again. As it is now, I'd have to be at work at 6:30am the next morning. But it's ok, because I don't drink anyway (anymore), so you'd just be missing having a strange guy laughing at y'all all night. 

However, with Sun-Mon as my days off, I should be able to invade France on the 17th, for as long as my legs and feet hold out. I thought about suggesting a Segway tour for that morning, but I doubt most of you lushes would want to wake up in time to be there at 8-9am anyway.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

bound2travel said:


> Ok, here goes my first (and hopefully not my last) attempt to find dining partners while at WDW.
> 
> I have an 11:45am lunch ADR at Le Cellier for Friday, May 15th for 4 people. As I am certainly going, that leaves 3 seats for others.
> 
> Per earlier advice, please pm me if you are interested in joining me for that meal.
> 
> I may not be able to answer back quickly as I'm working tonight until 9pm. I can only log on from certain computers. I will reply as soon as I can (work permitting) and then post here when the table is full.
> 
> Kristi
> 
> UPDATE  (7:20 pm March 2nd) - there is one seat left for lunch. PM me if you are interested.



Oh my belly is a rumbling just in anticipation of pretzel bread sticks and cheddar cheese soup!!!! Yay!!



tinkerbell87512 said:


> Ok so whos making the "please return me to..." pins?!  I think I'll need one. I'm glad others are at Pop too so I'm not alone.
> 
> Is there a Jellyrolls night too? I've always wanted to head over there but never as a solo.



LOL We will have to all exchange room numbers ..lol just in case one of us is found passed out in a pool chair something...lol 

You are more than welcome to accompany us ... we like Jellyrolls.... A LOT!



nurse.darcy said:


> JRs will probably happen "unofficially" every night. lol.



LOL Exactly...gotta love JR's!!!!



Floydian said:


> Well, here's an update from me. With my new schedule, there's no chance of my being at the monorail crawl unless my schedule changes again. As it is now, I'd have to be at work at 6:30am the next morning. But it's ok, because I don't drink anyway (anymore), so you'd just be missing having a strange guy laughing at y'all all night.
> 
> However, with Sun-Mon as my days off, I should be able to invade France on the 17th, for as long as my legs and feet hold out. I thought about suggesting a Segway tour for that morning, but I doubt most of you lushes would want to wake up in time to be there at 8-9am anyway.



Awwww this is disappointing Brad... but I also have a crappy work schedule so I can relate.  Some people actually enjoy strange men laughing at them Brad, so you will be missed!!! I hope we can meet up in France on Sunday though.   And as for the lush comment... we are not lushes... we are repressed women who do not get the opportunity to partake in adult refreshment often enough in our daily lives, so we take adult trips to WDW to do it!! LOL  


oh..And there is no way in hell I would be able to peel my butt out of bed for a Segway tour ... I'd probably end up hurting myself or others if I did...LOL


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And as for the lush comment... we are not lushes... we are repressed women who do not get the opportunity to partake in adult refreshment often enough in our daily lives, so we take adult trips to WDW to do it!! LOL



You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Floydian

hahahaha

Ok then. If there's no glorious early morning sunrise wakeup time for a Segway Tour, then I think folks should plan on trying out Kim Possible. I can just imagine seeing groups of adults in various stages of sobriety (or lack thereof) running around to do these missions.


----------



## Sha

Floydian said:


> hahahaha
> 
> Ok then. If there's no glorious early morning sunrise wakeup time for a Segway Tour, then I think folks should plan on trying out Kim Possible. I can just imagine seeing groups of adults in various stages of sobriety (or lack thereof) running around to do these missions.



That would be fun... small teams.. and luckily each KP adventure is different from what I am told.

Im still waiting to find out if I can pull off one other thing for the Monorail Crawl... will see what happens this week I hope!

off to an informal interview and then to work!


----------



## podsnel

Floydian said:


> hahahaha
> 
> Ok then. If there's no glorious early morning sunrise wakeup time for a Segway Tour, then I think folks should plan on trying out Kim Possible. I can just imagine seeing groups of adults in various stages of sobriety (or lack thereof) running around to do these missions.



That sounds really, really fun!


----------



## APB513

Floydian said:


> hahahaha
> 
> Ok then. If there's no glorious early morning sunrise wakeup time for a Segway Tour, then I think folks should plan on trying out Kim Possible. I can just imagine seeing groups of adults in various stages of sobriety (or lack thereof) running around to do these missions.



That sounds like fun!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And as for the lush comment... we are not lushes... we are repressed women who do not get the opportunity to partake in adult refreshment often enough in our daily lives, so we take adult trips to WDW to do it!! LOL



LOL The sheer number of responsibilites is mind boggling in our daily lives but there's something special about those Disney beverages...



Floydian said:


> hahahaha
> 
> Ok then. If there's no glorious early morning sunrise wakeup time for a Segway Tour, then I think folks should plan on trying out Kim Possible. I can just imagine seeing groups of adults in various stages of sobriety (or lack thereof) running around to do these missions.



Oh this could be very entertaining


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I could be down for a Kim Possible adventure...LOL  

We could combine it with drinking around the world... lol




REALLY, I'm not a lush I swear...LOLOLOL


----------



## ahoff

I was thinking of doing a segway tour during my visit, but the KP thing sounds like fun.  I love scavenger hunts.  Anyone remember the one they used to do in Adventureland about 10 years ago?


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, I can picture it now. . .Kim Possible CM to Supervisor "Really, I have no idea what happened to the last group, they were all wearing these "If Found" badges and carrying orange slushies. . .They never made it back here. Should we send out a search party?"


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, I can picture it now. . .Kim Possible CM to Supervisor "Really, I have no idea what happened to the last group, they were all wearing these "If Found" badges and carrying orange slushies. . .They never made it back here. Should we send out a search party?"



   

This is so possible...


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, I can picture it now. . .Kim Possible CM to Supervisor "Really, I have no idea what happened to the last group, they were all wearing these "If Found" badges and carrying orange slushies. . .They never made it back here. Should we send out a search party?"



    

OK, we really HAVE to do this!!!!


----------



## APB513

I did a little research and found this on the Disney site:

The Kimmunicator 

Upon reporting for duty, recruits receive their super-secret Kimmunicators—interactive, handheld, cell-phone-like devices that help maneuver agents through their mission. Using state-of-the-art technology, your Kimmunicator will connect agents with a variety of Kim Possible characters who will provide clues to help stop super villains from carrying out their dastardly plans. 

Your Mission 

Embark on exciting quests for clues throughout Mexico Pavilion, Norway Pavilion, China Pavilion, Germany Pavilion, Japan Pavilion, France Pavilion or the United Kingdom Pavilion. Each pavilion hosts a different mission, so you can go back again and again. 

Missions are designed with groups in mind and can last anywhere from 45 to 60 minutes. 2 to 4 agents can share a Kimmunicator. *Kimmunicators even recognize when a team has broken away from the action—even secret agents need a Grand Marnier Slushie —and will alter your mission accordingly*. 

OK, I added the Slushie part     It originally said "ice cream breaks" but I modified it for our group    

We really have to do this!!  I think it will be so much fun!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

APB513 said:


> Your Mission
> 
> *Kimmunicators even recognize when a team has broken away from the actioneven secret agents need a Grand Marnier Slushie and will alter your mission accordingly. *OK, I added the Slushie part     It originally said "ice cream breaks" but I modified it for our group
> 
> We really have to do this!!  I think it will be so much fun!!!



   

This is too funny! "Team 1 is busted building slushie towers in France"
                        "Oops, Team 2 got stuck in China sipping Peach Slushies"
                        "Team 3 has been lured by that Beatles group and beer in 
                         the United Kingdom"
                        "Team 4 has been taken in by security..."

Can our trips get any better?!


----------



## APB513

DisneyDreams21 said:


> This is too funny! "Team 1 is busted building slushie towers in France"
> "Oops, Team 2 got stuck in China sipping Peach Slushies"
> "Team 3 has been lured by that Beatles group and beer in
> the United Kingdom"
> "Team 4 has been taken in by security..."
> 
> *Can our trips get any better?! *




I hope so!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> This is too funny! "Team 1 is busted building slushie towers in France"
> "Oops, Team 2 got stuck in China sipping Peach Slushies"
> "Team 3 has been lured by that Beatles group and beer in
> the United Kingdom"
> "Team 4 has been taken in by security..."
> 
> Can our trips get any better?!



I just almost choked to death from drinking my Timmy Ho's while reading this and bursting into laughter... Thank God I'm ok... I can't miss the May trip because of death by DISboard humor choking!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I just almost choked to death from drinking my Timmy Ho's while reading this and bursting into laughter... Thank God I'm ok... I can't miss the May trip because of death by DISboard humor choking!



OMG, this is some funny stuff.  We HAVE HAVE HAVE  to do this just because we can.  Our trips are already fun and filled with laughter.  Add to this the KP adventure and it will be over the top.


----------



## watank

Is there still room to join in the fun? Getting the urge to go "home" again and the tower of slushies caught my attention 

-Ken


----------



## ttester9612

DisneyDreams21 said:


> This is too funny! "Team 1 is busted building slushie towers in France"
> "Oops, Team 2 got stuck in China sipping Peach Slushies"
> "Team 3 has been lured by that Beatles group and beer in
> the United Kingdom"
> "Team 4 has been taken in by security..."
> 
> Can our trips get any better?!



OMG this is so funny...it's ashamed I have to leave on the 15th.....I'm going to miss the action...and the team busting....   Ladies please drink a few for me...


----------



## Sha

watank said:


> Is there still room to join in the fun? Getting the urge to go "home" again and the tower of slushies caught my attention
> 
> -Ken



of course! And I will update the list... anyone I may have missed please send me a PM! I havent been on a lot and things are just moving really quick here with some great things   Hope everyone is having a wonderful night!


----------



## Sha

If I missed your name on the list, or if you have cancelled out, let me know. I can add to this original post as needed. *Bold* mean that they are going to be at the monorail crawl on Friday, 15th of May, 9pm.


*Carrieannew*
*Nurse.Darcy*
*jadedbeauty14304*
englishrose47
*DisneyDreams21*
tsing
*APB513*
*Sha* *+ 2*
*jordancej*
*Floydian*
feistygalkmc
*bound2travel*
Tiggerbounce2
CastleCreations
*Tinkerbell87512*
*disneyfanx3*
*Bloodhound*
*Jeffl34*
*Dismem98*
*WDmommyof4* (?)
FlChick
*Buena Vista*
*Lauren_Elizabeth*
podsnel
Camster0307
Karajeboo
*watank*
*ahoff*
*Matterhorn*
*Sand2270*


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, there are 27 people on the list. . .dang. . .what a big group. . .

Should be a blast. . .

I will collect the phone tree for those who wish to stay connected while there.  PM me your phone number, email addy, real name and whether or not you text. I will collect the numbers, make the list and forward it via email to those who wish to participate in the phone tree.

Those I have already:

Theresa (TTester)
Carrie (Carrieannew)
Patty (Dismem98)
Tom (buena vista)

If number hasn't changed since May last year then these are correct.  With the exception of Tom and Patty, I will need your email addys to forward the list.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, there are 27 people on the list. . .dang. . .what a big group. . .
> 
> Should be a blast. . .
> 
> I will collect the phone tree for those who wish to stay connected while there.  PM me your phone number, email addy, real name and whether or not you text. I will collect the numbers, make the list and forward it via email to those who wish to participate in the phone tree.
> 
> Those I have already:
> 
> Theresa (TTester)
> Carrie (Carrieannew)
> Patty (Dismem98)
> Tom (buena vista)
> 
> If number hasn't changed since May last year then these are correct.  With the exception of Tom and Patty, I will need your email addys to forward the list.




Hi Darcy - 

I just sent you a PM.  

Do you want us to include the resort we are staying at so that we can see if someone else is staying at the same resort? Could be helpful if we need help getting "home"


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> Hi Darcy -
> 
> I just sent you a PM.
> 
> Do you want us to include the resort we are staying at so that we can see if someone else is staying at the same resort? Could be helpful if we need help getting "home"



Resort would be cool.. .didn't think of that as many are staying at Pop.  However, probably not everyone will be at pop.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Resort would be cool.. .didn't think of that as many are staying at Pop.  However, probably not everyone will be at pop.



I'll be staying at POFQ.

Thanks!


----------



## DisGal520

ok - who is doing what on what day?     

I'll be at POP on 5/17 and heading for Epcot.  Trying to figure out your plans.....


----------



## watank

ok, got my leave request in (crosses fingers) and checking on what I can get for a room  

-Ken


----------



## feistygalkmc

I will join the drink around the world group for Sunday, I haven't planned what day I'm going to which park yet so that sounds good to me along with the Monorail crawl.  I've sent all my contact info to nurseDarcy so we can keep in touch.    


What time do you all usually head to Jellyrolls? Those large cups look just my size!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

watank said:


> ok, got my leave request in (crosses fingers) and checking on what I can get for a room
> 
> -Ken



Good luck! 



feistygalkmc said:


> What time do you all usually head to Jellyrolls? Those large cups look just my size!



Depends on the day's plans but many people go there around 9ish after Illuminations since you can just walk there.  They open at 7 and the JR Pianomen start playing at 8.  Sometimes people go earlier to get a table.

For this trip we plan to do a few nights at JRs around 9 or so.


----------



## bound2travel

I can never make complete plans as I tend to change my mind. But this is what I am thinking.

arrive Wed. May 13th in the evening

Thursday, May 14th - probably MK but may do DHS

Friday, May 15th - EPCOT - meet for monorail crawl at the Poly in the evening (haven't figured out dinner yet)

Saturday, May 16th - start at DHS and then go to Epcot

Sunday, May 17th - may start at MK and then go to Epcot for Tower O' Slushie meet (can't stay long as I have to drive home afterwards)

But as I said, plans may and will change. My arm can be twisted for other stuff.  

Kristi


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Just wanted to say happy weekend everyone! Hope you have a good one. We have beautiful weather here in NH this weekend so the snow is finally melting!  65 more days till I'm headed to Disney!


Oh and Darcy I'll send you a pm now with my info!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Thank you to those who have sent PMs, beginning to compile the list now. . .don't worry, we only use the list for drunk dials and getting people back to their rooms. . .ROFLMAO. . .

(sorry, just had to tease a bit. . .)

Oh, and I am off to WDW in 19 days. . .WOO HOO. . .


----------



## APB513

Hi everyone!

It's dreary and rainy here in MI but at least the snow has all melted  

We had a "Spring " tease yesterday - it got up to 65 degrees  Boy, I"ll be glad when Spring gets here!!

Only *67* more days until I'm back at WDW!!!  I am really looking forward to meeting all of you!

 I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Floydian

Not to worry. It's still cold here too. I think highs are still stuck in the 70's, though might finally push past 80 within the next day or two. It's about time!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hiya everybody!! Only a couple months before the party!  It is great to break the monotony of the harsh realities of life with a little bit of Disney.  Robin and I have already written a small overview of what we want to do and will probably revise it several times before May...lol One of us will post it when May gets a bit closer. I am looking forward to eating good, drinking good, and meeting good people for good times... I'm in need of some "good" i guess...LOL


----------



## kgle

I've not posted on here in a while but I see my name is still on the list. I will have to cancel  In making my schedule, I planned to take the 14th-16th off to visit family near Tampa. I don't think I will be able to make it. However we are staying at Pop the 8th-18th so if anyone's there too, say hi!


----------



## Sha

Sorry you cant make it kgle! I updated the list. Too bad you cant come over for just a day.

Was at the world yesterday and it was ABSOLUTELY gorgeous! Had a great time at the Studios.


----------



## watank

Leave time got approved! 

Booking a room at POP, will get my contact info to Darcy!

-Ken


----------



## ttester9612

watank said:


> Leave time got approved!
> 
> Booking a room at POP, will get my contact info to Darcy!
> 
> -Ken



Ken  When are you arriving?


----------



## ckdsnynt

feistygalkmc said:


> I'm still interested in meeting up also. Anything is good with me! I'm still in the process of what I want to do each day, its kind of hard because of the park hours. I changed from the DxDDP to the QSDP so I'm trying to get a good idea of where I want to eat. I had a spreadsheet saved but it was on my other macbook that died and like a dummy I didn't email it to myself.  I'm there 14May-19May at ASMu.
> I still need to book my flight also, I keep holding the same flights over & over hoping the price will go down even more but I'm probably going to just pay for the ticket later tonight. It went from around $500 on American and most of the other airlines in Aug when I booked the trip. Then I found a flight on Northwest for $252.90 and when I was looking a few days ago I noticed American had dropped their prices and that flight was $252.90 with Northwest & Delta being $248.80. For the $5 difference, I'm going to book American I think, that is what I always fly on anyway.  I can't wait!!! I'm so excited


fiestygalkmc:
I haven't read all these threads so I will just ask: did you book your flights and if so, when will you be at the world and where are you staying, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## nurse.darcy

And the phone tree is growing. . .

Hello everyone. . .wow, I leave in 15 more days for WDW with Rob and then we have the May meetup. . .can it get more fun than that?


----------



## Sha

Darcy or Tracey

Can you post the meets for Saturday and Sunday???? I have gotten some PMs for info. I can only tell them what I have planned for Friday. 

Friday, 15th of May, Tambu Lounge at the Poly, Monorail Crawl. This is starting at *9pm*. I am still trying to see if I can pull off something fun, but may not be able to. 

Do we actually know how many are showing up for that???? That info could be very useful. (let me know if you are doing the Monorail Crawl. Your name will be *bold* on the list. TIA)


----------



## APB513

Sha said:


> Darcy or Tracey
> 
> Can you post the meets for Saturday and Sunday???? I have gotten some PMs for info. I can only tell them what I have planned for Friday.
> 
> Friday, 15th of May, Tambu Lounge at the Poly, Monorail Crawl. This is starting at *9pm*. I am still trying to see if I can pull off something fun, but may not be able to.
> 
> Do we actually know how many are showing up for that???? That info could be very useful. (let me know if you are doing the Monorail Crawl. Your name will be *bold* on the list. TIA)



Count me in for the Monorail crawl!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hmmm, don't know the times for these things but we are thinking of a Kim Possible adventure and possibly combining that with "drinking" around the world for Sunday.  Don't know if we have a formal meet planned yet for Saturday.


----------



## watank

ttester9612 said:


> Ken  When are you arriving?



Hi Teresa!  Just got done booking room/flight, I'm arriving Wednesday the 13th and leaving on Tuesday the 19th.



Sha said:


> Darcy or Tracey
> 
> Can you post the meets for Saturday and Sunday???? I have gotten some PMs for info. I can only tell them what I have planned for Friday.
> 
> Friday, 15th of May, Tambu Lounge at the Poly, Monorail Crawl. This is starting at *9pm*. I am still trying to see if I can pull off something fun, but may not be able to.
> 
> Do we actually know how many are showing up for that???? That info could be very useful. (let me know if you are doing the Monorail Crawl. Your name will be *bold* on the list. TIA)



Count me in for the Monorail Crawl! 



nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmm, don't know the times for these things but we are thinking of a Kim Possible adventure and possibly combining that with "drinking" around the world for Sunday.  Don't know if we have a formal meet planned yet for Saturday.



I thought the drinking was going to be part of the Kim Possible adventure?  

Think I saw someone post about doing the Segway Around the World tour, I'd be interested in doing that, had lots of fun when I did it in December 

-Ken


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Darcy or Tracey
> 
> Can you post the meets for Saturday and Sunday???? I have gotten some PMs for info. I can only tell them what I have planned for Friday.
> 
> Friday, 15th of May, Tambu Lounge at the Poly, Monorail Crawl. This is starting at *9pm*. I am still trying to see if I can pull off something fun, but may not be able to.
> 
> Do we actually know how many are showing up for that???? That info could be very useful. (let me know if you are doing the Monorail Crawl. Your name will be *bold* on the list. TIA)



Oh, definitely count me and Rob in for the Monorail crawl. . .I think we can handle you younguns. . .roflmao. . .dang hanging out with you all (yes, 2 words) definitely makes me feel young.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

At last count I had a total of 13 people for the Kona dinner pre-monorail crawl.  

I have no other official meets planned.  I know that I will be in Epcot on Sunday, eating in Germany about 1 pm, and then after that we had planned to go round the world.  I don't think anyone has officially tried to organize it. 


And Saturday I have no meets planned.

I'm not one for organizing big official meets.


----------



## APB513

I know someone suggested doing Kim Possible's World Showcase Adventure.  

I will be at EPCOT around 3pm on Sunday, May 17th to meet up with the "Mammoth May Meet" DISers.  

If anyone is interested in doing KPWSA (combined with drinking around the world   ) on Sunday, I wouldn't mind organizing it.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, definitely count me and Rob in for the Monorail crawl. . .I think we can handle you younguns. . .roflmao. . .dang hanging out with you all (yes, 2 words) definitely makes me feel young.



all ready had y'all (LMAO) marked on it in bold as being there. And a few others that I knew about. I sadly, don't have time to read back through to find who will be at the monorail crawl, as was the list of who is going (which was the original intention of the list).


----------



## DisneyDreams21

APB513 said:


> I know someone suggested doing Kim Possible's World Showcase Adventure.
> 
> I will be at EPCOT around 3pm on Sunday, May 17th to meet up with the "Mammoth May Meet" DISers.
> 
> If anyone is interested in doing KPWSA (combined with drinking around the world   ) on Sunday, I wouldn't mind organizing it.



I second the nomination for the Kim Possible Adventure organizer (Angela).  I know at least some will be meeting up in France at 3 so far.



Sha said:


> all ready had y'all (LMAO) marked on it in bold as being there. And a few others that I knew about. I sadly, don't have time to read back through to find who will be at the monorail crawl, as was the list of who is going (which was the original intention of the list).



This may help.  Tracy is at work so I am posting the list so far for the Pre-Crawl Kona Dinner.  If anyone wants to be added, we can call and up the ADR.  It is at 7:10 pm, Friday, May 15th before the Monorail Crawl.

1. Jadedbeauty14304
2. DisneyDreams21
3. APB513
4. DisMem98
5. NurseDarcy
6. Bloodhound
7. ahoff
8. BuenaVista
9. Tinkerbell87512
10. Lauren_Elizaeth
11. jordancej
12. WDMommyof4
13. bound2travel


----------



## Sha

Thanks... have them updated now too on the list.


----------



## APB513

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I second the nomination for the Kim Possible Adventure organizer (Angela).  I know at least some will be meeting up in France at 3 so far.



Thanks, Robin!  If there are no objections to me organizing this meet, let the organizing begin  

I was thinking we could meet on Sunday at 3:30 pm at Innoventions: The Road to Tomorrow which is the "Volunteer recruitment center" for KPWSA.  

We would recieve our mission assignment and a "Kimmunicator" which is an "interactive, handheld, cell-phone-like devices that help maneuver agents through their mission."  2 to 4 agents can share a Kimmunicator so depending on the size of the group we could pair in groups of 4.

Each mission is estimated to take between 45 - 60 minutes (maybe longer once the Adult beverages kick in  )

If you are interested in participating in the KPWSA, post to this thread.  Let me know if 3:30 pm works for you.  Also, if you have a preference regarding team assignments, let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

APB513 said:


> Thanks, Robin!  If there are no objections to me organizing this meet, let the organizing begin
> 
> I was thinking we could meet on Sunday at 3:30 pm at Innoventions: The Road to Tomorrow which is the "Volunteer recruitment center" for KPWSA.
> 
> We would recieve our mission assignment and a "Kimmunicator" which is an "interactive, handheld, cell-phone-like devices that help maneuver agents through their mission."  2 to 4 agents can share a Kimmunicator so depending on the size of the group we could pair in groups of 4.
> 
> Each mission is estimated to take between 45 - 60 minutes (maybe longer once the Adult beverages kick in  )
> 
> If you are interested in participating in the KPWSA, post to this thread.  Let me know if 3:30 pm works for you.  Also, if you have a preference regarding team assignments, let me know.
> 
> Thanks!



Count me and Tracy (jadedbeauty14304) in for the Mission.  You can put us on the same team since we will be stumbling around Epcot together that day. There has to be 2 other brave souls willing to join up on our team....lol

Thanks for taking on the organizing task


----------



## APB513

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Count me and Tracy (jadedbeauty14304) in for the Mission.  You can put us on the same team since we will be stumbling around Epcot together that day. There has to be 2 other brave souls willing to join up on our team....lol
> 
> Thanks for taking on the organizing task



You and Tracy are my first recruits.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> You and Tracy are my first recruits.  Welcome aboard!



Rob and I are also down for the KP adventure.  I just spoke to him and he thinks it will be totally a blast.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Rob and I are also down for the KP adventure.  I just spoke to him and he thinks it will be totally a blast.



Hi Darcy - 

I've got you and Rob down as Team 2


----------



## watank

Count me in for the KP adventure!  

-Ken


----------



## dismem98

Me also.  I'll stroll over there right after I get a drink from the showcase!!   


Patty


----------



## Floydian

DisneyDreams21 said:


> This may help.  Tracy is at work so I am posting the list so far for the Pre-Crawl Kona Dinner.  If anyone wants to be added, we can call and up the ADR.  It is at 7:10 pm, Friday, May 15th before the Monorail Crawl.
> 
> 1. Jadedbeauty14304
> 2. DisneyDreams21
> 3. APB513
> 4. DisMem98
> 5. NurseDarcy
> 6. Bloodhound
> 7. ahoff
> 8. BuenaVista
> 9. Tinkerbell87512
> 10. Lauren_Elizaeth
> 11. jordancej
> 12. WDMommyof4
> 13. bound2travel



Well, I could probably make dinner, then see how that monorail crawl develops. If it's too much fun, I could always call in sick to work for Saturday.  



APB513 said:


> If you are interested in participating in the KPWSA, post to this thread.  Let me know if 3:30 pm works for you.  Also, if you have a preference regarding team assignments, let me know.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't remember who suggested it, but it sounds like a brilliant idea to me, so count me in. I'll be solo and sober, so I can fill space on any team.


----------



## APB513

Welcome aboard Ken, Patty and Brad!


----------



## ahoff

KP sounds like fun but right now I am leaving that day.  

Hey, just got tickets to the Jimmy Fallon show for the end of this month!


----------



## APB513

ahoff said:


> KP sounds like fun but right now I am leaving that day.
> 
> Hey, just got tickets to the Jimmy Fallon show for the end of this month!



Sorry you can't make KP.

The Jimmy Fallon tickets sound cool!!! Do you know who the guest(s) will be?


----------



## ahoff

APB513 said:


> The Jimmy Fallon tickets sound cool!!! Do you know who the guest(s) will be?




No, but there was not a big choice in days to go, they seem to be booking one week at a time.  Both Perpetual Groove and Keller Williams are in the city the Saturday before, hopefully one of them will be on


----------



## APB513

ahoff said:


> No, but there was not a big choice in days to go, they seem to be booking one week at a time.  Both Perpetual Groove and Keller Williams are in the city the Saturday before, hopefully one of them will be on




Well, it sounds like it should be a good show.


----------



## ttester9612

watank said:


> Hi Teresa!  Just got done booking room/flight, I'm arriving Wednesday the 13th and leaving on Tuesday the 19th.
> 
> -Ken



Ken..that's great..I'm be there May 4-15, so hopefully we can connect before I leave.  We can discuss it more at the next DisMeet at National Harbor on the 21st (can't wait to see that).


----------



## nurse.darcy

Angela, add Matterhorn to the KP adventure.  She should be on my team.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so Matterhorn is coming now for the May Meet. . .So, add her to the monorail crawl and please Tracy, add her to the Dinner if we can add more people.


----------



## MATTERHORN

I'M GOING TO DISNEYWORLD!!! OMG, Darcy talked me into going to meet up with everyone this May! I'm so excited, first time for me!!!!  

Can't wait to meet everyone and drink myself silly with all of you!!!   


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so Matterhorn is coming now for the May Meet. . .So, add her to the monorail crawl and please Tracy, add her to the Dinner if we can add more people.



you guys couldn't go two weeks later could you!!!  (I'm pouting)


----------



## MATTERHORN

Awww, Amy! I wish I wasn't gonna miss you there!! I'll take my Flat Amy if that helps!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Awww, Amy! I wish I wasn't gonna miss you there!! I'll take my Flat Amy if that helps!
> 
> Andrea




I suppose   but she wants an alcoholic slushie!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I suppose   but she wants an alcoholic slushie!!



 No problem there! I will dip you into my first drink, k?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey there Amy . . .

If Andrea can talk me into Louisville, I can talk her into WDW


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey there Amy . . .
> 
> If Andrea can talk me into Louisville, I can talk her into WDW



shoot dude...my friend talked me into visiting her in Kansas City...so I understand.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> No problem there! I will dip you into my first drink, k?



I want Flat Amy passed out in the bathroom...than it will really be like a Saturday night 

ROFL I am just kidding (though it's been known to happen)


----------



## nurse.darcy

How about Friday instead.  .


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> shoot dude...my friend talked me into visiting her in Kansas City...so I understand.



Yeah, Kansas! Another place I never thought I'd visit, but I said that about Kentucky too!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> How about Friday instead.  .



Flat Amy is sooooo doing the Monorail Crawl!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, Kansas! Another place I never thought I'd visit, but I said that about Kentucky too!
> 
> Andrea



I never thought I would say "I'm going on vacation to Kansas City" LOL


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I never thought I would say "I'm going on vacation to Kansas City" LOL



Right! Or Spring Break in Louisville, PARTY ON! Ah ha ha ha ha

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Flat Amy is sooooo doing the Monorail Crawl!
> 
> Andrea



She wants to ride up front!


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Right! Or Spring Break in Louisville, PARTY ON! Ah ha ha ha ha
> 
> Andrea



We're a couple of party animals.


----------



## MATTERHORN

You so have the nosecone babe!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> You so have the nosecone babe!
> 
> Andrea



just don't lose me between the crack in the seat cushions.


----------



## nurse.darcy

So we will be sporting hospital fall risk bracelets.  .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> So we will be sporting hospital fall risk bracelets.  .



Darcy I have no idea what those are LMAO!


----------



## nurse.darcy

well, ya know. . .we are all about west coast.


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> So we will be sporting hospital fall risk bracelets.  .



   

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Darcy I have no idea what those are LMAO!



Those are the bracelets to get into our underground club, silly!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Those are the bracelets to get into our underground club, silly!
> 
> Andrea



how come I am just hearing about this??


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> how come I am just hearing about this??



cause we just decided this night.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> cause we just decided this night.



oh


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> oh



all I know is my best gf is going to be here for the may meet


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so Matterhorn is coming now for the May Meet. . .So, add her to the monorail crawl and please Tracy, add her to the Dinner if we can add more people.



Sure thing Andrea you are added, also Brad you are added.  



MATTERHORN said:


> I'M GOING TO DISNEYWORLD!!! OMG, Darcy talked me into going to meet up with everyone this May! I'm so excited, first time for me!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone and drink myself silly with all of you!!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Yay Andrea!!! Isn't it great when a friend strong arms you into doing something you really really want to do? Robin does it to me all the time...lol I don't even fight it anymore. LOL  Will you be staying at POP?


----------



## Sha

Glad to have you along Andrea!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MATTERHORN said:


> I'M GOING TO DISNEYWORLD!!! OMG, Darcy talked me into going to meet up with everyone this May! I'm so excited, first time for me!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone and drink myself silly with all of you!!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



You are going to have a blast!!! Welcome to the party!



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay Andrea!!! Isn't it great when a friend strong arms you into doing something you really really want to do? Robin does it to me all the time...lol I don't even fight it anymore. LOL  Will you be staying at POP?



hahaha It was over when we found out we fly from the same airport...


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Angela, add Matterhorn to the KP adventure.  She should be on my team.





MATTERHORN said:


> I'M GOING TO DISNEYWORLD!!! OMG, Darcy talked me into going to meet up with everyone this May! I'm so excited, first time for me!!!!
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone and drink myself silly with all of you!!!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Hi Andrea!

  I've added you to Darcy and Rob's team. We are going to have so much fun!


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sure thing Andrea you are added, also Brad you are added.
> 
> Yay Andrea!!! Isn't it great when a friend strong arms you into doing something you really really want to do? Robin does it to me all the time...lol I don't even fight it anymore. LOL  Will you be staying at POP?



Thanks for the add! I know, it's all late last night and we're on the phone talking, next thing you know I'm buying my airline ticket. WTH?  Seriously though, it didn't take TOO much talking into!




Sha said:


> Glad to have you along Andrea!



Thanks, can't wait to meet all of you!



DisneyDreams21 said:


> You are going to have a blast!!! Welcome to the party!
> 
> hahaha It was over when we found out we fly from the same airport...



I'm so ready. I need this. Now I just have to figure out what I'm gonna do with my kids while I'm gone!  Funny thing is, we fly out of the same airport on the same days but not together, darn it!



APB513 said:


> Hi Andrea!
> 
> I've added you to Darcy and Rob's team. We are going to have so much fun!



Thanks! 


Andrea


----------



## black562

Glad to see you back on the boards Matty!!!

I won't be doing the May trip, but I'll be hitting it hard on my Birthday trip in August.  See, its YOU GUYS that are missin' out!!!


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks for the add! I know, it's all late last night and we're on the phone talking, next thing you know I'm buying my airline ticket. WTH?  Seriously though, it didn't take TOO much talking into!
> 
> Andrea



I went to bed thinking last night...well maybe if I do this and I move this I can afford it...wait a minute what am I thinking!!  

You are bad influences.  

The May trip sounds like a blast...maybe you should all extend it by two weeks and hang out with me when I get there!


----------



## jeffl34

you can Count me in on the monorail crawl. I can not wait to meet everyone for the first time.... who im i kidding... I can not wait to get my hands on one of these


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sure thing Andrea you are added, also Brad you are added.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Andrea!!! Isn't it great when a friend strong arms you into doing something you really really want to do? Robin does it to me all the time...lol I don't even fight it anymore. LOL  Will you be staying at POP?



Yes, she is staying at Pop with the rest of us. . .lol


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Glad to see you back on the boards Matty!!!
> 
> I won't be doing the May trip, but I'll be hitting it hard on my Birthday trip in August.  See, its YOU GUYS that are missin' out!!!



From all you have planned that should be a GREAT trip Joe!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> From all you have planned that should be a GREAT trip Joe!



Oh I ALWAYS do...and they get better each time.  I have a few surprises this time, connections, hook-ups.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jeffl34 said:


> you can Count me in on the monorail crawl. I can not wait to meet everyone for the first time.... who im i kidding... I can not wait to get my hands on one of these



Pass me one of these please! 

LOL I had to laugh just thinking about meeting people for the first time after drinking a few Lapu Lapus....always an interesting combination.


----------



## PirateMel

jeffl34 said:


> you can Count me in on the monorail crawl. I can not wait to meet everyone for the first time.... who im i kidding... I can not wait to get my hands on one of these



Liquid Courage is always good.


----------



## APB513

jeffl34 said:


> you can Count me in on the monorail crawl. I can not wait to meet everyone for the first time.... who im i kidding... I can not wait to get my hands on one of these



After seeing all of the drinks that I need to try, I think my Adult beverage budget is going to be more than my food budget 

Lapu Lapus, Grand Marnier Slushie, Peach Snap    - have I forgetton one?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

APB513 said:


> After seeing all of the drinks that I need to try, I think my Adult beverage budget is going to be more than my food budget
> 
> Lapu Lapus, Grand Marnier Slushie, Peach Snap    - have I forgetton one?



The giant Sex on the Beach and Kool-Aid drinks at Jellyrolls.  You have to do a b'day drink there.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

jeffl34 said:


> you can Count me in on the monorail crawl. I can not wait to meet everyone for the first time.... who im i kidding... I can not wait to get my hands on one of these



You and me both!!!! I like any drink that is served in fruit...LOL


----------



## watank

jeffl34 said:


> you can Count me in on the monorail crawl. I can not wait to meet everyone for the first time.... who im i kidding... I can not wait to get my hands on one of these



Ooh getting thirsty... wonder if there's any truth to rumors about a happy hour after work today...  



APB513 said:


> After seeing all of the drinks that I need to try, I think my Adult beverage budget is going to be more than my food budget
> 
> Lapu Lapus, Grand Marnier Slushie, Peach Snap    - have I forgetton one?



I was looking at DDE/TIW to see if that would help bring down the cost... for some reason, my mind thinks the beverage carts are eligible for discount, although all the lists I'm finding are restaurant-only?  (Wouldn't be the first time my mind played tricks on me...)



DisneyDreams21 said:


> The giant Sex on the Beach and Kool-Aid drinks at Jellyrolls.  You have to do a b'day drink there.



Mmm Kool-Aid at Jellyrolls  

Speaking of which- I noticed there's an Illuminations cruise (in the stickied topic) on the 14th for which snowdrift7 is looking for people to share with, anybody want to do the fireworks cruise then Jellyrolls after?

-Ken


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Oh I ALWAYS do...and they get better each time.  I have a few surprises this time, connections, hook-ups.



surprises??? Then there are things I don't know about your trip yet. I can keep a secret!!! 

I may be on later tonight or tomorrow, but if not, have a great day tomorrow everyone!!! I will think of y'all while I am at WDW, having fun at JRs, riding RnR, enjoying a dole whip... etc etc

oh.. and I will tell Mickey "hi!"


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Flat Amy is sooooo doing the Monorail Crawl!
> 
> Andrea



Wait, did you go and kidnap Flat Amy?


----------



## MATTERHORN

I'm all over the fruity drinks too! Part of the food pyramid, aren't they?? LOL

Oh, and I have Flat Amy's twin on my kitchen counter. She helps me cook! She's really no good at washing dishes though!

Andrea


----------



## APB513

DisneyDreams21 said:


> The giant Sex on the Beach and Kool-Aid drinks at Jellyrolls.  You have to do a b'day drink there.



Absolutely!!! Wow!! Two more drinks to add to my "must try" list


----------



## APB513

watank said:


> Speaking of which- I noticed there's an Illuminations cruise (in the stickied topic) on the 14th for which snowdrift7 is looking for people to share with, anybody want to do the fireworks cruise then Jellyrolls after?
> 
> -Ken



I would love to do an Illuminations Cruise but I'm doing Fantasmic that night


----------



## APB513

watank said:


> I was looking at DDE/TIW to see if that would help bring down the cost... for some reason, my mind thinks the beverage carts are eligible for discount, although all the lists I'm finding are restaurant-only?  (Wouldn't be the first time my mind played tricks on me...)
> 
> -Ken



I found this on allears: 

Benefits:

-- Members receive a 20% discount on all food and beverage (*including alcohol*) for up to 10 people at participating table-service Disney restaurants. Effective January 1, 2008 a charge of 18% gratuity will be added to all Tables in Wonderland transactions, regardless of party size.

It also says that effective March 1, 2009, the price went up to $75 for AP holders


----------



## ahoff

I went on the House of Blues web site to see who was going to be there during my visit.  I saw that Widespread Panic is going to be there the 13th, 14th, and 15th, and was all set to order some tickets.  Until I realized the shows are in April, not May.

Well, there is still the Village Beatniks and Off Kilter


----------



## sand2270

All I'm gonna say is...Andrea, Tracy, and Robin...you are all evil...and bad influences


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> All I'm gonna say is...Andrea, Tracy, and Robin...you are all evil...and bad influences




LOL You say evil, we say spreading pixie dust...... same diff


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> All I'm gonna say is...Andrea, Tracy, and Robin...you are all evil...and bad influences



LOL, if you played the leading roll in Star Wars, the Dark Side would've lured you over in no time flat.  Come to the beer Amy...come to the beer...beer....BEER....BEER!!!!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL You say evil, we say spreading pixie dust...... same diff



Right! Seriously, evil? I think not. What kind of friends would we be if we didn't share the pixie dust?   Just sayin.....

Andrea


----------



## Carrieannew

watank said:


> Speaking of which- I noticed there's an Illuminations cruise (in the stickied topic) on the 14th for which snowdrift7 is looking for people to share with, anybody want to do the fireworks cruise then Jellyrolls after?
> 
> -Ken



Hey Ken.

Going to check out the sticked topic now. I think that would be alot of fun!


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> I went on the House of Blues web site to see who was going to be there during my visit.  I saw that Widespread Panic is going to be there the 13th, 14th, and 15th, and was all set to order some tickets.  Until I realized the shows are in April, not May.
> 
> Well, there is still the Village Beatniks and Off Kilter



I love watching the Village Beatniks  

Never seen Off Kilter, where are they located?


----------



## dismem98

Off Kilter are my favorite!!  They're in Canada.
So much fun to watch them.
In fact, I might see them next week!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

watank said:


> I was looking at DDE/TIW to see if that would help bring down the cost... for some reason, my mind thinks the beverage carts are eligible for discount, although all the lists I'm finding are restaurant-only?  (Wouldn't be the first time my mind played tricks on me...)
> 
> -Ken



Unless they changed things for the DDE/TIW, I know you can get the discount at many of the hotel bars, including the Monorail Crawl ones, and a few pool bars.  My card is good until the end of May and it was well worth it but I managed quite a few sit down dinners over the course of the 5 trips I had with it.  



sand2270 said:


> All I'm gonna say is...Andrea, Tracy, and Robin...you are all evil...and bad influences



 You have to admit though, we have an excellent success rate.


----------



## black562

ttester9612 said:


> I love watching the Village Beatniks
> 
> Never seen Off Kilter, where are they located?



Oh you just need to head over to youtube and check them out...very funny and always put on a good show.  As Patty said, over at the stage in Canada, can't miss it.  Good to watch while eating Le Cellier breadsticks too!!!


----------



## ahoff

Mulch, Sweat, and Shears are also not bad.


----------



## ttester9612

dismem98 said:


> Off Kilter are my favorite!!  They're in Canada.
> So much fun to watch them.
> In fact, I might see them next week!!!



Thanks Patty.. 



ahoff said:


> Mulch, Sweat, and Shears are also not bad.



The Who..?? 

You can tell I never really watched the side shows...to busy getting on rides.  This next trip I am going to take my time and see all what I've been missing (in between rides of course)...I have 12 days to explore....I'm so ready..


----------



## Floydian

ttester9612 said:


> Thanks Patty..
> 
> 
> 
> The Who..??
> 
> You can tell I never really watched the side shows...to busy getting on rides.  This next trip I am going to take my time and see all what I've been missing (in between rides of course)...I have 12 days to explore....I'm so ready..



Oh the side shows are fun, and a nice break from the walking and lines. I was at Epcot last Sat evening, did a complete lap from the turnstiles, around WS, and back out the front, didn't do a single attraction, and had lots of fun. I think I was just meant for the sidehows that day. I happened by China just as the acrobats came out, so I got to see them (WOW!). Then I saw the band and dancer at Morocco (WooHoo!). Next was the Beatles guys in England (good look and sound, but no seating meant I only stayed for one song). Last but not least was Off Kilter in Canada.

For Off Kilter, I was getting a bit sore and looking to rest my feet/legs some anyway, so when I saw their next show was starting in 15 minutes, I grabbed a seat and enjoyed. And for some reason, I thought of you folks! The crowd had fun, but seemed to have no energy. As a solo and sober and tired guy, I was also very reserved. Then I thought "What these guys need is a bunch of drunken DIS'ers to dance in front of the stage, and help get the crowd more into it."


----------



## APB513

Floydian said:


> Oh the side shows are fun, and a nice break from the walking and lines. I was at Epcot last Sat evening, did a complete lap from the turnstiles, around WS, and back out the front, didn't do a single attraction, and had lots of fun. I think I was just meant for the sidehows that day. I happened by China just as the acrobats came out, so I got to see them (WOW!). Then I saw the band and dancer at Morocco (WooHoo!). Next was the Beatles guys in England (good look and sound, but no seating meant I only stayed for one song). Last but not least was Off Kilter in Canada.
> 
> For Off Kilter, I was getting a bit sore and looking to rest my feet/legs some anyway, so when I saw their next show was starting in 15 minutes, I grabbed a seat and enjoyed. And for some reason, I thought of you folks! The crowd had fun, but seemed to have no energy. As a solo and sober and tired guy, I was also very reserved. Then I thought "*What these guys need is a bunch of drunken DIS'ers to dance in front of the stage, and help get the crowd more into it*."



And I think we are just the people to make that happen  

I have been to EPCOT three times and the only sideshow I've seen was the band and the belly dancer in Morocco.  It was great!!!  The dancer pulled my son up on stage (who was 16 at the time and had been drooling over her the entire time she was up there  )  It was so funny watching her trying to teach him to move his hips while he was busy watching her move hers  

I am really looking forward to spending an entire day exploring the WS and all it has to offer.  I am also looking forward to exploring WS with my fellow DISers, drinking around the world while saving it from the bad guys with KPWSA


----------



## sand2270

I'm in

Shh...I haven't told my wallet yet.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I'm in
> 
> Shh...I haven't told my wallet yet.



WOOHOO!!!!      

Gosh, I am good. I figure I payed it forward, someone talked me into it, I had to do the same!!! 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Gosh, I am good. I figure I payed it forward, someone talked me into it, I had to do the same!!!
> 
> Andrea



this is you guys...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PecTpGwTXaY&feature=related


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> I'm in
> 
> Shh...I haven't told my wallet yet.





Cool!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MATTERHORN said:


> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> Gosh, I am good. I figure I payed it forward, someone talked me into it, I had to do the same!!!
> 
> Andrea



Andrea, I am raising my glass to you and doing a high-5 at the same time (gets a little tricky lol)!  



sand2270 said:


> this is you guys...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PecTpGwTXaY&feature=related



 You'll think better of me when we're doing shots in the room and singing off key at JRs. LOL  You did it!!! WhooHoo!


----------



## sand2270

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Andrea, I am raising my glass to you and doing a high-5 at the same time (gets a little tricky lol)!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll think better of me when we're doing shots in the room and singing off key at JRs. LOL  You did it!!! WhooHoo!



I am not instantly going "oh crap" after I booked my flight...so I seem to have talked myself 100% into it.


----------



## sand2270

I have one question...can I do all the drinking but Flat Amy gets the hangover??

I can't wait for our "Malkovich Malkovich" moment.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I have one question...can I do all the drinking but Flat Amy gets the hangover??
> 
> I can't wait for our "Malkovich Malkovich" moment.



Okay, sounds good to me. If that works though, I'm getting a flat Andrea!

Andrea


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> I'm in
> 
> Shh...I haven't told my wallet yet.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> this is you guys...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PecTpGwTXaY&feature=related



I just got finished watching Spongebob!!!


----------



## Sha

If I missed your name on the list, or if you have cancelled out, let me know. I can add to this original post as needed. *Bold* mean that they are going to be at the monorail crawl on Friday, 15th of May, 9pm.


*Carrieannew*
*Nurse.Darcy*
*jadedbeauty14304*
englishrose47
*DisneyDreams21*
tsing
*APB513*
*Sha* *+ 2*
*jordancej*
*Floydian*
*feistygalkmc*
*bound2travel*
Tiggerbounce2
CastleCreations
*Tinkerbell87512*
*disneyfanx3*
*Bloodhound*
*Jeffl34*
*Dismem98*
*WDmommyof4* (?)
FlChick
*Buena Vista*
*Lauren_Elizabeth*
podsnel
Camster0307
Karajeboo
*watank*
*ahoff*
*Matterhorn*
*Sand2270*
*Anna77*
*MoreMickeyForMe*


----------



## sand2270

I posted this somewhere else but no one has responded.  Does anyone know how to set up your tickers so they are side by side instead one on top of the other?  I know I have asked before but I deleted the pm.


----------



## Sha

I don't know, but mine are not scrolling through like they are suppose too  I have to keep going back and updating them. Maybe I have *TOO MANY*?!!! LMAO


----------



## APB513

Sha said:


> I don't know, but mine are not scrolling through like they are suppose too  I have to keep going back and updating them. Maybe I have *TOO MANY*?!!! LMAO



I *wish* I had that problem


----------



## Sha

APB513 said:


> I *wish* I had that problem



And why can't you????

Book another trip! Go for it!!!!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> I posted this somewhere else but no one has responded.  Does anyone know how to set up your tickers so they are side by side instead one on top of the other?  I know I have asked before but I deleted the pm.




Yay for Amy (regular and flat) at the World!!! 
I have never been able to get my tickers to be where I want them. I've given up trying..lol 



And Sha, if I lived as close to the World as you do, there would be no need for tickers because it would basically be an every weekend thing. When ya gotta add in airfare, hotel, child care, and airport parking, a trip is more of an event. LOL I am just thankful that in this economy I can afford to go to the World in May, and dread that my local six flags might have to be as far as I get to travel this summer.


----------



## ttester9612

Floydian said:


> Oh the side shows are fun, and a nice break from the walking and lines. I was at Epcot last Sat evening, did a complete lap from the turnstiles, around WS, and back out the front, didn't do a single attraction, and had lots of fun. I think I was just meant for the sidehows that day. I happened by China just as the acrobats came out, so I got to see them (WOW!). Then I saw the band and dancer at Morocco (WooHoo!). Next was the Beatles guys in England (good look and sound, but no seating meant I only stayed for one song). Last but not least was Off Kilter in Canada.
> 
> For Off Kilter, I was getting a bit sore and looking to rest my feet/legs some anyway, so when I saw their next show was starting in 15 minutes, I grabbed a seat and enjoyed. And for some reason, I thought of you folks! The crowd had fun, but seemed to have no energy. As a solo and sober and tired guy, I was also very reserved. Then I thought "What these guys need is a bunch of drunken DIS'ers to dance in front of the stage, and help get the crowd more into it."



That's what I plan to do in May...walk all around WS and see every pavilion and show...CAN'T WAIT....ARE WE THERE YET...


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And Sha, if I lived as close to the World as you do, there would be no need for tickers because it would basically be an every weekend thing. When ya gotta add in airfare, hotel, child care, and airport parking, a trip is more of an event. LOL I am just thankful that in this economy I can afford to go to the World in May, and dread that my local six flags might have to be as far as I get to travel this summer.



These are just the trips where I am staying for more than a night (sometimes 2 nights though).. they never count day trips. I am missing a few trips though that I havent included yet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I posted this somewhere else but no one has responded.  Does anyone know how to set up your tickers so they are side by side instead one on top of the other?  I know I have asked before but I deleted the pm.



Amy, don't center the first one and remove the space between both tickers.  Tbat should make them appear side by side.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I have never been able to get my tickers to be where I want them. I've given up trying..lol.



It sounds like you may need some support  Push up perhaps?




jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sha, *if I lived as close to the World as you do, there would be no need for tickers because it would basically be an every weekend thing.* When ya gotta add in airfare, hotel, child care, and airport parking, a trip is more of an event. LOL I am just thankful that in this economy I can afford to go to the World in May, and dread that my local six flags might have to be as far as I get to travel this summer.



You know it chica! Omg my tickers would be in a spin!  

We're doing ok though between the DVC points and AP specials I think we can squeeze in a few vacations this year.  I'm telling you--you have to come on my 3 week trip to Disney in August....


----------



## APB513

Sha said:


> And why can't you????
> 
> Book another trip! Go for it!!!!!!!



Believe me if I could, I would!!  

As it is, I am toying with bringing my youngest DS to WDW for his 16th birthday in September.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy, don't center the first one and remove the space between both tickers.  Tbat should make them appear side by side.



hmm tried that didn't work may just have to stack them for now


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay for Amy (regular and flat) at the World!!!
> I have never been able to get my tickers to be where I want them. I've given up trying..lol
> 
> 
> 
> And Sha, if I lived as close to the World as you do, there would be no need for tickers because it would basically be an every weekend thing. When ya gotta add in airfare, hotel, child care, and airport parking, a trip is more of an event. LOL I am just thankful that in this economy I can afford to go to the World in May, and dread that my local six flags might have to be as far as I get to travel this summer.



I hear you there! This wasn't meant for me, but I still don't even know how I'm gonna pull this trip off. Shows how terrible I am, Book trip, *THEN* worry about what I'm gonna do with my children!!!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> hmm tried that didn't work may just have to stack them for now



There's nothing wrong with stacking your tickers!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> There's nothing wrong with stacking your tickers!
> 
> Andrea



how come everything you say sounds dirty??


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> how come everything you say sounds dirty??



See, and I even edited it from "Amy, you are stacked!!!" because I thought that sounded bad. Even when I try to be good, see what happens? There's no hope for me, is there?

By the way, thanks for openly pointing that out on the boards!!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> See, and I even edited it from "Amy, you are stacked!!!" because I thought that sounded bad. Even when I try to be good, see what happens? There's no hope for me, is there?
> 
> By the way, thanks for openly pointing that out on the boards!!
> 
> Andrea



Well we all know I am not stacked but at least there is hope for my tickers.

You are killing me btw, I am cracking up!

Sorry I outed you


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Well we all know I am not stacked but at least there is hope for my tickers.
> 
> You are killing me btw, I am cracking up!
> 
> Sorry I outed you



I guess it's best if everyone knows *before* the meet, then they won't hold it against me. 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I guess it's best if everyone knows *before* the meet, then they won't hold it against me.
> 
> Andrea



it's what makes you...you.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> It sounds like you may need some support  Push up perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know it chica! Omg my tickers would be in a spin!
> 
> We're doing ok though between the DVC points and AP specials I think we can squeeze in a few vacations this year.  I'm telling you--you have to come on my 3 week trip to Disney in August....



Hahaha between your spinning tickers, Darcys neverending tickers, my out of control tickers, Amy's stacking tickers and Andreas inherent dirty sounding ticker comments I would say .... well.. oh nevermind..LOL This is gonna be a fun trip!



MATTERHORN said:


> I hear you there! This wasn't meant for me, but I still don't even know how I'm gonna pull this trip off. Shows how terrible I am, Book trip, *THEN* worry about what I'm gonna do with my children!!!
> 
> Andrea



Dude, welcome to the club. LOL  I book and then worry about it later. Every mom needs a nice adult vacation with some mommy time and potential sitters, family members, etc... will usually agree.


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha between your spinning tickers, Darcys neverending tickers, my out of control tickers, Amy's stacking tickers and Andreas inherent dirty sounding ticker comments I would say .... well.. oh nevermind..LOL This is gonna be a fun trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, welcome to the club. LOL  I book and then worry about it later. Every mom needs a nice adult vacation with some mommy time and potential sitters, family members, etc... will usually agree.



I know, right? You guys show off your tickers and I'll make dirty comments about them? That just doesn't sound very good!   Crazy trip ahead!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> it's what makes you...you.



Thanks, I think?

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks, I think?
> 
> Andrea



Yes that was a compliment!

If you were like "hey Amy let's skip around and look at the pretty rainbows and talk about unicorns" I would be like "uh later dude".


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MATTERHORN said:


> I know, right? You guys show off your tickers and I'll make dirty comments about them? That just doesn't sound very good!   Crazy trip ahead!
> 
> Andrea




Sounds like a night at jellyrolls....LOL


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sounds like a night at jellyrolls....LOL



I'm all for that!!! The more I drink, the dirtier my mouth gets (if that's possible)! I need to chew Orbitz gum!

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

I leave you all alone for a few hours and you are already out of control. . .

DOWN GIRLS. . .(hugs). . .

By the way, my birthday trip is starting off with a BANG. . .

!.  Its Friday the 13th.
2. Its a full moon
3.  The moon is BRIGHT yellow
4.  I walked under a ladder.
5.  I crossed a black cat (my own by the way).
6.  Checked into hotel, get assigned room 911.

Okay, so if anything goes wrong on this trip, I can blame it on karma. . .or fate.  But at least my son still has a great sense of humor. . .I will post later about that.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Yes that was a compliment!
> 
> If you were like "hey Amy let's skip around and look at the pretty rainbows and talk about unicorns" I would be like "uh later dude".





MATTERHORN said:


> I'm all for that!!! The more I drink, the dirtier my mouth gets (if that's possible)! I need to chew Orbitz gum!
> 
> Andrea





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sounds like a night at jellyrolls....LOL



   You ladies are hilarious and obviously know how to have a good time.  

I can see I am in for a GREAT trip!


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> I leave you all alone for a few hours and you are already out of control. . .
> 
> DOWN GIRLS. . .(hugs). . .
> 
> By the way, my birthday trip is starting off with a BANG. . .
> 
> !.  Its Friday the 13th.
> 2. Its a full moon
> 3.  The moon is BRIGHT yellow
> 4.  I walked under a ladder.
> 5.  I crossed a black cat (my own by the way).
> 6.  Checked into hotel, get assigned room 911.
> 
> Okay, so if anything goes wrong on this trip, I can blame it on karma. . .or fate.  But at least my son still has a great sense of humor. . .I will post later about that.



Don't worry Darcy.  You and Rob are going to have a *great* trip


----------



## bound2travel

My cousin's daughter sent me a Flat Stanley to take around with me. I have to write a letter telling her class what he did, send pics, postcards and a small gift. I told my cousin that she picked a bad time as I'm not doing anything right now. Stanley is due to return "to school" on April 15th so he can't attend the May meet. But then I told her that the May Meet would result in pics not meant to be seen by small children  . 

Just to let all of you know. On the MEETS boards under MAMMOTH MAY MEET,  they are organizing a Sunday, May 17th meet (mentioned earlier in our thread). Anyway, now someone is trying to organize a t-shirt for that day. I'm going to try to get one. If any of you are interested, go to that thread. Sorry, I don't know how to post a link to that thread.

Kristi


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> I leave you all alone for a few hours and you are already out of control. . .
> 
> DOWN GIRLS. . .(hugs). . .
> 
> By the way, my birthday trip is starting off with a BANG. . .
> 
> !.  Its Friday the 13th.
> 2. Its a full moon
> 3.  The moon is BRIGHT yellow
> 4.  I walked under a ladder.
> 5.  I crossed a black cat (my own by the way).
> 6.  Checked into hotel, get assigned room 911.
> 
> Okay, so if anything goes wrong on this trip, I can blame it on karma. . .or fate.  But at least my son still has a great sense of humor. . .I will post later about that.



speaking from personal experience...avoid the stairs at Margaritaville  

Have a great birthday!!


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> You ladies are hilarious and obviously know how to have a good time.
> 
> I can see I am in for a GREAT trip!




I myself am preparing for lots of laughs!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> speaking from personal experience...avoid the stairs at Margaritaville
> 
> Have a great birthday!!



There's a Margaritaville over at Citywalk.


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> I leave you all alone for a few hours and you are already out of control. . .
> 
> DOWN GIRLS. . .(hugs). . .
> 
> By the way, my birthday trip is starting off with a BANG. . .
> 
> !.  Its Friday the 13th.
> 2. Its a full moon
> 3.  The moon is BRIGHT yellow
> 4.  I walked under a ladder.
> 5.  I crossed a black cat (my own by the way).
> 6.  Checked into hotel, get assigned room 911.
> 
> Okay, so if anything goes wrong on this trip, I can blame it on karma. . .or fate.  But at least my son still has a great sense of humor. . .I will post later about that.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DEAR FRIEND DRSE!!!     

By the way, your room number is my birthday so that's good luck! And I don't think you can count crossing your own cat, nerd! Anyway, hope you're having fun at DL today without me! Wish I could have gone. See ya tomorrow when you get home!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

trip is coming together...just got me, Matty and her two friends into CA Grill Sunday night.  We are going to skip sushi night...neither of us eat it.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> speaking from personal experience...avoid the stairs at Margaritaville
> 
> Have a great birthday!!



I still have your text in my phone. When I'm having a bad day, I read it!!! Always makes me crack up (sorry!)    

What is taking Amy so long? I don't see her anywhere. Oh wait, I didn't look on the floor!!! AH HA HA HA HA! 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> trip is coming together...just got me, Matty and her two friends into CA Grill Sunday night.  We are going to skip sushi night...neither of us eat it.



Yeah, definitely skipping Sushi, although I will take you up on the sake!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I still have your text in my phone. When I'm having a bad day, I read it!!! Always makes me crack up (sorry!)
> 
> What is taking Amy so long? I don't see her anywhere. Oh wait, I didn't look on the floor!!! AH HA HA HA HA!
> 
> Andrea



oh my god I forgot I texted you from the bathroom that I fell!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sounds like a night at jellyrolls....LOL



Oh, I can hardly wait. This is me sober! That will NOT be the case at Jellyrolls.



APB513 said:


> You ladies are hilarious and obviously know how to have a good time.
> 
> I can see I am in for a GREAT trip!



We all are in for a great trip. And don't tell Amy that too much, she'll get a big head. She already laughs at all her own jokes.  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, definitely skipping Sushi, although I will take you up on the sake!
> 
> Andrea




mmm sake


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> We all are in for a great trip. And don't tell Amy that too much, she'll get a big head. She already laughs at all her own jokes.
> 
> Andrea



someone has to laugh at them


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> oh my god I forgot I texted you from the bathroom that I fell!!



It was the BEST! Not you falling of course, just me reading that.  And then those guys at the other table. I'm still not sure how I ended up sitting with them!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> It was the BEST! Not you falling of course, just me reading that.  And then those guys at the other table. I'm still not sure how I ended up sitting with them!
> 
> Andrea




yeah they were a quality group of men.  Darcy wanted to kill them, I was just in shock at what that guy said.  And that one guy was kinda...umm...hmm...grabby.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> someone has to laugh at them



Note too everyone hear, Amy is buy far, won of the most hilariest people I no! Honest, I wood knot lie about that. Yule sea four yourselves soon. 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Note too everyone hear, Amy is buy far, won of the most hilariest people I no! Honest, I wood knot lie about that. Yule sea four yourselves soon.
> 
> Andrea




Dude!! I was reading this going "what the heck, did Andrea all of a sudden forget how to spell??" than I remembered our IM conversation last night.


----------



## sand2270

Matty your grate!!  Really your won of the most awesome people I no.  You are won in a million!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> yeah they were a quality group of men.  Darcy wanted to kill them, I was just in shock at what that guy said.  And that one guy was kinda...umm...hmm...grabby.



Yeah, kind...of...um...grabby. That about sums it up. That was hilarious though, you gotta admit, just for the memory factor!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Dude!! I was reading this going "what the heck, did Andrea all of a sudden forget how to spell??" than I remembered our IM conversation last night.





sand2270 said:


> Matty your grate!!  Really your won of the most awesome people I no.  You are won in a million!



DORK! Gosh, this is gonna be fun!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, kind...of...um...grabby. That about sums it up. That was hilarious though, you gotta admit, just for the memory factor!
> 
> Andrea



I will never forget that...and even if I do...i have the photographic evidence to back it up.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> DORK! Gosh, this is gonna be fun!
> 
> Andrea




it was "then" not "than" in my message right??  See told you...I am blocked on the proper use of "than" and "then".  That part of my brain never developed.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> it was "then" not "than" in my message right??  See told you...I am blocked on the proper use of "than" and "then".  That part of my brain never developed.



Awww, don't worry, that really doesn't effect me. Actually, it probably is better that way, kinda like your own special affects.

ah ha ha ha ha

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> it was "then" not "than" in my message right??  See told you...I am blocked on the proper use of "than" and "then".  That part of my brain never developed.



It was supposed to be then. But I won't proseed to give ewe another lessen.

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I will never forget that...and even if I do...i have the photographic evidence to back it up.



CHUTE! I totally forgot about that. You're gonna give me the original, right. If that file EVER sees the light of day.......... well, there's really nothing I can do about it. But still......

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Awww, don't worry, that really doesn't effect me. Actually, it probably is better that way, kinda like your own special affects.
> 
> ah ha ha ha ha
> 
> Andrea




your way two good at this!


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> CHUTE! I totally forgot about that. You're gonna give me the original, right. If that file EVER sees the light of day.......... well, there's really nothing I can do about it. But still......
> 
> Andrea



you can trust me.


----------



## black562

Yeah, they make this neat thing called instant messenger...you talk and the other person talks back!!!


----------



## black562

And as I was reading these posts, I opened a blog in another window and the song that came up was....Margaritaville!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> Yeah, they make this neat thing called instant messenger...you talk and the other person talks back!!!



Have you heard about that new product yet, instant butt kicking? Be ready Joe, be ready!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> And as I was reading these posts, I opened a blog in another window and the song that came up was....Margarittaville!!!



Joe I didn't know you were playing our spelling game too!


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Have you heard about that new product yet, instant butt kicking? Be ready Joe, be ready!
> 
> Andrea



Umm, sounds kinda nice!!


----------



## sand2270

Matty...they are going to kick us off and we are going to have to start our own thread again like we had to do for Vegas.  

"Geez those two took over the May meet thread, what is wrong with them?!"


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Matty...they are going to kick us off and we are going to have to start our own thread again like we had to do for Vegas.
> 
> "Geez those two took over the May meet thread, what is wrong with them?!"



Okay, so every post we have to talk about the trip a bit, which is gonna be freakin hilarious!

Atleast it's not the NO CHIT CHAT thread! Then we'd really be in trouble. 

Okay, so I'm so excited to see all the pretty flowers on our trip, aren't you Amy?

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Okay, so every post we have to talk about the trip a bit, which is gonna be freakin hilarious!
> 
> Atleast it's not the NO CHIT CHAT thread! Then we'd really be in trouble.
> 
> Okay, so I'm so excited to see all the pretty flowers on our trip, aren't you Amy?
> 
> Andrea



yes the flowers will be great...as long as someone doesn't end up face down in them after drinking around the world.

"Mommy is that person supposed to be napping next to Prince Charming?"


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Matty...they are going to kick us off and we are going to have to start our own thread again like we had to do for Vegas.
> 
> "Geez those two took over the May meet thread, what is wrong with them?!"



Aww, would it really be a true "Amy post" if you didn't get into trouble?


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> Aww, would it really be a true "Amy post" if you didn't get into trouble?




I haven't really ever gotten into trouble...getting ganged up on the other day (not here, somewhere else on the boards)...well that was new...and weird.


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I haven't really ever gotten into trouble...getting ganged up on the other day (not here, somewhere else on the boards)...well that was new...and weird.



No CHIT CHAT Amy...ha ha, I should start calling you Chit Chat Amy from now on!!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> No CHIT CHAT Amy...ha ha, I should start calling you Chit Chat Amy from now on!!!!



Don't do that to my girl. We both have verbal Diarrhea at times. We can't help it!

Andrea


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Don't do that to my girl. We both have verbal Diarrhea at times. We can't help it!
> 
> Andrea



 All in good fun, at least she's not "flat amy" anymore...at least, not if her tickers are stacked!!!    

Oh no, now they've sucked me into this...ahhhh!!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> All in good fun, at least she's not "flat amy" anymore...at least, not if her tickers are stacked!!!
> 
> Oh no, now they've sucked me into this...ahhhh!!!!



We have done NO such thing Mister. 

Andrea


----------



## APB513

MATTERHORN said:


> Note too everyone hear, Amy is buy far, won of the most hilariest people I no! Honest, I wood knot lie about that. Yule sea four yourselves soon.
> 
> Andrea



It looks like you are a close second


----------



## APB513

Amy - 

We are doing the Kim Possible World Showcase Adventure at EPCOT on Sunday, May 17th.  Do you want to join in?

If so, I can put you on Andrea and Darcy's team.

Let me know


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Amy -
> 
> We are doing the Kim Possible World Showcase Adventure at EPCOT on Sunday, May 17th.  Do you want to join in?
> 
> If so, I can put you on Andrea and Darcy's team.
> 
> Let me know



yes definitely, sounds good.  Andrea and I have a dinner res at CA Grill at 5:50pm, what time does the Kim Possible thing start?


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> yes definitely, sounds good.  Andrea and I have a dinner res at CA Grill at 5:50pm, what time does the Kim Possible thing start?



It will probably start around 3:30p.  It should take between 45 to 1 hour (depending on the amount of adult beverages consumed, it could take longer  )


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> It will probably start around 3:30p.  It should take between 45 to 1 hour (depending on the amount of adult beverages consumed, it could take longer  )



ok that should work.  I am going to keep calling and see if any later seating times open up but either way sounds like that will work.  We can do that and than hop the monorail over to Contemporary.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> ok that should work.  I am going to keep calling and see if any later seating times open up but either way sounds like that will work.  We can do that and than hop the monorail over to Contemporary.



 You're on the list


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> You're on the list



great thanks!


----------



## Floydian

I was just testing something. The times and all are just simple guesses that I entered to play with. It's probably best if actual organizers had access, and not me, or in addition to me, or whatever. Anyway, see if this even works for people. I can get with folks to make it better if interested.

May DIS Meet Calendar

P.S. This started as me just adding to my personal one first, because I'm a planner and forgetful.


----------



## APB513

Floydian said:


> I was just testing something. The times and all are just simple guesses that I entered to play with. It's probably best if actual organizers had access, and not me, or in addition to me, or whatever. Anyway, see if this even works for people. I can get with folks to make it better if interested.
> 
> May DIS Meet Calendar
> 
> P.S. This started as me just adding to my personal one first, because I'm a planner and forgetful.



Hi Brad -

The calendar is a great idea! Thanks for including the KPWSA!


----------



## Floydian

Thanks. It's easy to give others access to add/edit events. Again, I was just adding some thing to my calendar, and thought "Why not make it public so everyone can see it?" But, not wanting everyone to see all of my other plans, doctor appts, family events, etc, I made a seperate calendar for DIS.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Matty...they are going to kick us off and we are going to have to start our own thread again like we had to do for Vegas.
> 
> "Geez those two took over the May meet thread, what is wrong with them?!"



So dang, I have been celebrating my birthday Disney style with my son and off the boards for more than 24 hrs. . .and I come into THIS?. . .girls, please, I love you both, do not make me do anything to start a riot. . .

APB, yes, both Amy and Andrea should be on my team. . .Rob loves being surrounded by beautiful women and we all work well together. . .that would work great. And yes, Amy is joining in REGARDLESS of the ressie at Ca Grill. . .(p.s.: she doesn't really understand the concept of the May meet yet, I think Andrea is beginning to grasp it. . .). . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> ok that should work.  I am going to keep calling and see if any later seating times open up but either way sounds like that will work.  We can do that and than hop the monorail over to Contemporary.



Amy, May Dis meets mean ressies are meant to be broken. . . you should do lunch with Andrea at CA grill then meet up at 3:30 for KP. . .then you might actually be able to enjoy the meal. . .

Let me sum up last May. . .22 people, MANY MANY MANY different plans, MANY MANY broken plans cause having too much fun with the casual meet up. . .

Uh, does this sound similar to your trip to Vegas?    Then you get it. . .enjoy


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> So dang, I have been celebrating my birthday Disney style with my son and off the boards for more than 24 hrs. . .and I come into THIS?. . .girls, please, I love you both, do not make me do anything to start a riot. . .
> 
> APB, yes, both Amy and Andrea should be on my team. . .Rob loves being surrounded by beautiful women and we all work well together. . .that would work great. And yes, Amy is joining in REGARDLESS of the ressie at Ca Grill. . .(p.s.: she doesn't really understand the concept of the May meet yet, I think Andrea is beginning to grasp it. . .). . .





nurse.darcy said:


> Amy, May Dis meets mean ressies are meant to be broken. . . you should do lunch with Andrea at CA grill then meet up at 3:30 for KP. . .then you might actually be able to enjoy the meal. . .
> 
> Let me sum up last May. . .22 people, MANY MANY MANY different plans, MANY MANY broken plans cause having too much fun with the casual meet up. . .
> 
> Uh, does this sound similar to your trip to Vegas?    Then you get it. . .enjoy



They are only open for dinner so lunch is not an option.  We will do the KP thing and than go over to dinner.  If I can get a later dinner time than we will go over a little later.

Since neither of us eat sushi, we are going to skip the group sushi meal.  We will both be kid free and wanted to eat somewhere we wouldn't take our kids...so CA Grill it is .


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy, May Dis meets mean ressies are meant to be broken. . . you should do lunch with Andrea at CA grill then meet up at 3:30 for KP. . .then you might actually be able to enjoy the meal. . .
> 
> Let me sum up last May. . .22 people, MANY MANY MANY different plans, MANY MANY broken plans cause having too much fun with the casual meet up. . .
> 
> Uh, does this sound similar to your trip to Vegas?    Then you get it. . .enjoy



I think we'll be okay. I can't imagine the KP meet going more than 2 hours, hopefully. We're trying to get something later, but that's just somewhere I want to eat since I'll have no kiddos and you know I hate seafood!! But we definitely plan on doing the KP team thing, it'll be a blast and Rob will be surrounded by women as he wishes!!!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I think we'll be okay. I can't imagine the KP meet going more than 2 hours, hopefully. We're trying to get something later, but that's just somewhere I want to eat since I'll have no kiddos and you know I hate seafood!! But we definitely plan on doing the KP team thing, it'll be a blast and Rob will be surrounded by women as he wishes!!!
> 
> Andrea



It's the only time Andrea and I are deviating from the group activities...otherwise I told Andrea I am just gonna go with the flow.  

Please mom...can Andrea and I have a nice adult dinner without our kids at the fancy restaurant?


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> They are only open for dinner so lunch is not an option.  We will do the KP thing and than go over to dinner.  If I can get a later dinner time than we will go over a little later.
> 
> Since neither of us eat sushi, we are going to skip the group sushi meal.  We will both be kid free and wanted to eat somewhere we wouldn't take our kids...so CA Grill it is .



Um Sunday night is probably, MOST LIKELY going to be a JR's night. . .keep that part of your plans open girls. . .dont make me send out the search party. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Um Sunday night is probably, MOST LIKELY going to be a JR's night. . .keep that part of your plans open girls. . .dont make me send out the search party. . .



dinner is at 5:50...early enough for us to have a nice dinner and meet up later.


----------



## Sha

You do realize that KP kiosk sets up the time for when you do the KP adventure? It doesn't always start when you want it, you get a ticket like a fast pass.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

LOL, I've been around these boards for about a year now.. been on several adult trips with DIS'ers, and I think what Darcy is trying to say is "Don't make your plans etched into stone because you may end up having more fun than expected when you least expect it."  So don't be too upset if you don't feel like leaving to go Cali Grill...lol  It is hard to plan too much other than a meal or a meet here and there. This trip will be a lot different than the ones with the kids. Don't overplan if it bothers you when things don't go as planned.  KWIM?

This is the kind of trip where you can just tell the others you'll catch up to them later if you think they are lame.  Or you can spend the whole day with someone you think is hilarious.  Or you can meet up with the group for a drink and then move on, or you can spend all freaking day in one location hanging out and drinking like it is your local neighborhood bar. Just keep an open mind.


----------



## APB513

Sha said:


> You do realize that KP kiosk sets up the time for when you do the KP adventure? It doesn't always start when you want it, you get a ticket like a fast pass.



Hi Sha - 

No I didn't realize that.  I read the description on the disneyworld.com website and it didn't say anything about getting a ticket so that is good to know.

Attention fellow KPWSAers - 
We will meet at 3:30 pm at Innoventions: The Road to Tomorow to get our tickets to start the adventure.  Hopefully our start time will not be too far away.

On the plus side, once we get our tickets, we can get a drink until it's time to start


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

APB513 said:


> Hi Sha -
> 
> No I didn't realize that.  I read the description on the disneyworld.com website and it didn't say anything about getting a ticket so that is good to know.
> 
> Attention fellow KPWSAers -
> We will meet at 3:30 pm at Innoventions: The Road to Tomorow to get our tickets to start the adventure.  Hopefully our start time will not be too far away.
> 
> *On the plus side, once we get our tickets, we can get a drink until it's time to start *



Angela.. I think you are my kind of gal!!!!


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Angela.. I think you are my kind of gal!!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Um Sunday night is probably, MOST LIKELY going to be a JR's night. . .keep that part of your plans open girls. . .dont make me send out the search party. . .



 Just laughing at the " most likely " part. Spoken like someone who knows their Disney adult trips well!  I think it's safe to say that on any given night you have the chance of finding at least a few gathered on a JR's adventure.



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL, I've been around these boards for about a year now.. been on several adult trips with DIS'ers, and I think what Darcy is trying to say is "Don't make your plans etched into stone because you may end up having more fun than expected when you least expect it."  So don't be too upset if you don't feel like leaving to go Cali Grill...lol  It is hard to plan too much other than a meal or a meet here and there. This trip will be a lot different than the ones with the kids. Don't overplan if it bothers you when things don't go as planned.  KWIM?
> 
> This is the kind of trip where you can just tell the others you'll catch up to them later if you think they are lame.  Or you can spend the whole day with someone you think is hilarious.  Or you can meet up with the group for a drink and then move on, or you can spend all freaking day in one location hanging out and drinking like it is your local neighborhood bar. Just keep an open mind.



Wow that was profound. And true.  That's the beauty of these kind of trips. I spent a day with a hilarious person last year mixing powerade drinks with cherry vodka and Parrot Bay by the 80's pool...totally unplanned and we got to see Speedoman.  Not on the agenda but it was one of those unexpectedly fun days.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I did warn of the "full bar" available at "some" hotel rooms at POP. . .had to do that over the phone. . .ya know. . .

Oh and for those of you who are cost concious about drinking. . .JR's lowered cover by 2 dollars when they banned smoking. And they didn't up the price of drinks. . .I will be checking out the "new and improved" JRs in a few days and will have pics and more to prove it. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Just laughing at the " most likely " part. Spoken like someone who knows their Disney adult trips well!  I think it's safe to say that on any given night you have the chance of finding at least a few gathered on a JR's adventure.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that was profound. And true.  That's the beauty of these kind of trips. I spent a day with a hilarious person last year mixing powerade drinks with cherry vodka and Parrot Bay by the 80's pool...totally unplanned and we got to see Speedoman.  Not on the agenda but it was one of those unexpectedly fun days.



Look, I have only had 1 WDW trip that included my kid and I STILL managed to hang at Tune In Lounge for a couple afternoons. . .lol


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> I did warn of the "full bar" available at "some" hotel rooms at POP. . .had to do that over the phone. . .ya know. . .
> 
> Oh and for those of you who are cost concious about drinking. . .JR's lowered cover by 2 dollars when they banned smoking. And they didn't up the price of drinks. . .I will be checking out the "new and improved" JRs in a few days and will have pics and more to prove it. . .lol.



 It's faulty logic but I think, "hey who needs a lot of clothes (it is Florida) when I can pack 3 gallons of liquor in my suitcase..." There will be some happy hours in the room. Count on it 

Yay about the JR's cover charge being lowered! Now I can go 6 nights instead of 5


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Look, I have only had 1 WDW trip that included my kid and I STILL managed to hang at Tune In Lounge for a couple afternoons. . .lol



LOL You should be calling it the "Tuned Up Lounge" by now


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL You should be calling it the "Tuned Up Lounge" by now



Ahhhh, that is the ticket, I needed to rename it.  Dave, David and Mario know me by first name. . .its kind of like having a local bar but out of town. . .I love it. . .


----------



## podsnel

APB513 said:


> Hi Sha -
> 
> No I didn't realize that.  I read the description on the disneyworld.com website and it didn't say anything about getting a ticket so that is good to know.
> 
> Attention fellow KPWSAers -
> We will meet at 3:30 pm at Innoventions: The Road to Tomorow to get our tickets to start the adventure.  Hopefully our start time will not be too far away.
> 
> On the plus side, once we get our tickets, we can get a drink until it's time to start



Hi!  I hope you'll still be able to swing by France at 3 for the huge Mammoth Dismeet!


----------



## APB513

podsnel said:


> Hi!  I hope you'll still be able to swing by France at 3 for the huge Mammoth Dismeet!



Yup, I plan to


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL, I've been around these boards for about a year now.. been on several adult trips with DIS'ers, and I think what Darcy is trying to say is "Don't make your plans etched into stone because you may end up having more fun than expected when you least expect it."  So don't be too upset if you don't feel like leaving to go Cali Grill...lol  It is hard to plan too much other than a meal or a meet here and there. This trip will be a lot different than the ones with the kids. Don't overplan if it bothers you when things don't go as planned.  KWIM?
> 
> This is the kind of trip where you can just tell the others you'll catch up to them later if you think they are lame.  Or you can spend the whole day with someone you think is hilarious.  Or you can meet up with the group for a drink and then move on, or you can spend all freaking day in one location hanging out and drinking like it is your local neighborhood bar. Just keep an open mind.



I totally get it! And we are totally open to hanging the entire time!! But CA Grill is something I've wanted to do for as long as I can remember and without kids there, I am so on it!!  That's the only set in stone plan we have, kinda like you guys going for sushi!! Except we hate seafood!! Wish we could have gotten it later, but there was nothing else open!!

On a good note, switched to POP today so we will be hanging at the pool with everyone!

Andrea


----------



## podsnel

APB513 said:


> Yup, I plan to



YAY!


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I totally get it! And we are totally open to hanging the entire time!! But CA Grill is something I've wanted to do for as long as I can remember and without kids there, I am so on it!!  That's the only set in stone plan we have, kinda like you guys going for sushi!! Except we hate seafood!! Wish we could have gotten it later, but there was nothing else open!!
> 
> On a good note, switched to POP today so we will be hanging at the pool with everyone!
> 
> Andrea



...and considering CA Grill has my credit card number to hold the reservation...we are going  

Yeah I am glad we are staying at POP!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MATTERHORN said:


> I totally get it! And we are totally open to hanging the entire time!! But CA Grill is something I've wanted to do for as long as I can remember and without kids there, I am so on it!!  That's the only set in stone plan we have, kinda like you guys going for sushi!! Except we hate seafood!! Wish we could have gotten it later, but there was nothing else open!!
> 
> On a good note, switched to POP today so we will be hanging at the pool with everyone!
> 
> Andrea



It's all good Andrea 

Tracy says no to seafood too.  I worked her through some of it while I sampled scallops and shrimp on the barbie at Food and Wine, but sushi might put her over the edge...lol

And it's ok, I hear they let drunk Disers into Cali Grill now : ) just kidding


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> I did warn of the "full bar" available at "some" hotel rooms at POP. . .had to do that over the phone. . .ya know. . .
> 
> Oh and for those of you who are cost concious about drinking. . .JR's lowered cover by 2 dollars when they banned smoking. And they didn't up the price of drinks. . .I will be checking out the "new and improved" JRs in a few days and will have pics and more to prove it. . .lol.



I was at JRs this past Wednesday and been several other times since they banned the smoking, and its still $10 cover.


----------



## MATTERHORN

DisneyDreams21 said:


> It's all good Andrea
> 
> Tracy says no to seafood too.  I worked her through some of it while I sampled scallops and shrimp on the barbie at Food and Wine, but sushi might put her over the edge...lol
> 
> And it's ok, I hear they let drunk Disers into Cali Grill now : ) just kidding



Thanks! I'll just call the drinks that day my appetizers?? Yeah, that's it!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Sha said:


> I was at JRs this past Wednesday and been several other times since they banned the smoking, and its still $10 cover.



That's a bummer!!! Thank gosh I'm only there three days, I can't afford anymore than that right now!!

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> I was at JRs this past Wednesday and been several other times since they banned the smoking, and its still $10 cover.



Interesting, cause I read that it was 8 dollars now. . .Oh well, I guess I shouldn't believe everything I read. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL You should be calling it the "Tuned Up Lounge" by now



Tracy and Robin's POP In Lounge...

  

thank you thank you I will be here all night.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Tracy and Robin's POP In Lounge...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you thank you I will be here all night.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

sand2270 said:


> Tracy and Robin's POP In Lounge...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you thank you I will be here all night.



 I love it Amy!

I so want a room near the giant big wheel so I can send everyone out after their time in the POP In Lounge for pics under the wheel  

We also offer a walk-thru window.  You just stop at the POP store and grab some mixer and we add the "juice" so to speak.


----------



## Anna77

My dates are May 11-20 I'm staying at the All Star Movies. If people are meeting up let me know.


                                  Anna


----------



## APB513

Anna77 said:


> My dates are May 11-20 I'm staying at the All Star Movies. If people are meeting up let me know.
> 
> 
> Anna



Hi Anna - 

You picked a great time to visit WDW.  There are a few organized meets:

*Wednesday, May 13th*
9:00 pm -Jellyrolls* 

*Friday, May 15th *
7:10 pm - Pre Monorail Crawl dinner at Kona 

9:00 pm - Monorail Crawl at Tambu Lounge 

*Sunday, May 17th*
3:00 pm - The DIS Mammoth May Meet - France Pavilion in EPCOT

3:30 pm - Kim Possible World Showcase Adventure (meet at Innoventions: The Road to Tomorrow)

9:00 pm - Jellyrolls*

* - The Jellyrolls times are an estimate. 

For the dinner at Kona - send a PM to Jadedbeauty14304 if you would like to join us

For the Monorail Crawl, post to this thread to let Sha know you will be joining us.

For the Kim Possible World Showcase Adventure, post to this thread and I will assign you to a team.

There will also be lots of "DISorganized" meets  Stay tuned!


----------



## sand2270

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I love it Amy!
> 
> I so want a room near the giant big wheel so I can send everyone out after their time in the POP In Lounge for pics under the wheel
> 
> We also offer a walk-thru window.  You just stop at the POP store and grab some mixer and we add the "juice" so to speak.



my aunt brought me a 4 pack of these little bottles of red wine in plastic bottles...those are going into the suitcase for Disney!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> my aunt brought me a 4 pack of these little bottles of red wine in plastic bottles...those are going into the suitcase for Disney!




very nice!!! I found last year that they make little 1.5 ouncers of 99 bananas in plastic bottles. So of course I put a few in my little carry-on ziplock baggie. LOL I just ordered an orange juice from the stewardess and discreetly added my own banana flavoring. It was the most relaxing flight ever!


----------



## nurse.darcy

A word to those who pack liquid stuff in checked luggage. . .

Plastic has a tendency to shrink when it gets REALLY COLD in the luggage compartment of the plane.  I have only ever had one issue but I was saved cause everything was ziplocked before putting it in my suitcase. 

Ziplock your liquids, your clothes will thank you.


----------



## Floydian

Ok, just some thoughts related to Sunday the 17th. If folks were looking at meeting the dozens of others at France at 3pm, I think trying to meet at Innoventions at 3:30pm will be impossible _(unless you just plan to wave at the DIS'ers in France as you pass by)._

I don't know what anyone was originally thinking for that day. But I saw many references to some kind of slushie tower in France, possibly expanding to drinking around the world, and so I suggested Kim Possible to go along with slushies/DAtW _(trademark pending  )_.

Anyway, I don't know if if slushies and such were planned for early afternoon, later evening, or all day long. But with folks wanting to be in France at 3, Innoventions at 3:30, and leaving around 5 in time for dinner at the CR...

For me, I'm more of a "tag-along" to these things, as I don't drink, and unless health issues improve in the next two months, have limited mobility. So I'm flexible for anything as far as times and locations.


----------



## APB513

Floydian said:


> Ok, just some thoughts related to Sunday the 17th. If folks were looking at meeting the dozens of others at France at 3pm, I think trying to meet at Innoventions at 3:30pm will be impossible _(unless you just plan to wave at the DIS'ers in France as you pass by)._
> 
> I don't know what anyone was originally thinking for that day. But I saw many references to some kind of slushie tower in France, possibly expanding to drinking around the world, and so I suggested Kim Possible to go along with slushies/DAtW _(trademark pending  )_.
> 
> Anyway, I don't know if if slushies and such were planned for early afternoon, later evening, or all day long. But with folks wanting to be in France at 3, Innoventions at 3:30, and leaving around 5 in time for dinner at the CR...
> 
> For me, I'm more of a "tag-along" to these things, as I don't drink, and unless health issues improve in the next two months, have limited mobility. So I'm flexible for anything as far as times and locations.



Hi Brad - 

From what I have read from people who participated in last years May Meet, there didn't seem to be a lot of formal plans per se.  People just said that they would be in one place or another and then other people just showed up.  I get the impression that that's the way it will work this year too.

So far, I think you and I are the only ones who have said they were going to the May Mammoth Meet  in France.  I had not planned to stay at the MMM for very long so I thought 3:30p would work as a start time for KPWSA.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

APB513 said:


> Hi Brad -
> 
> From what I have read from people who participated in last years May Meet, there didn't seem to be a lot of formal plans per se.  People just said that they would be in one place or another and then other people just showed up.  I get the impression that that's the way it will work this year too.
> 
> So far, I think you and I are the only ones who have said they were going to the May Mammoth Meet  in France.  I had not planned to stay at the MMM for very long so I thought 3:30p would work as a start time for KPWSA.



That sounds about right, Angela.  I know some are wisely planning to do lunch before the drinking starts (or at least eat in between) lol.  Last year there was a group pretty much stationed in France all day and others wandered up as the day went on.

Tracy and I are transferring to BCV that day so we will be around the Epcot area after we check in etc... I know I planned on officially starting the Epcot adventure with the KPWSA, though that's not to say that I might not find a comfortable seat near the Grand Marinier slushie machine before that...


I think we unofficially designated dismem98 (Patty) and Darcy to figure out the slushie tower plans, and they contracted the Imagineer tower builder Leo.


----------



## Floydian

APB513 said:


> Hi Brad -
> 
> From what I have read from people who participated in last years May Meet, there didn't seem to be a lot of formal plans per se.  People just said that they would be in one place or another and then other people just showed up.  I get the impression that that's the way it will work this year too.
> 
> So far, I think you and I are the only ones who have said they were going to the May Mammoth Meet  in France.  I had not planned to stay at the MMM for very long so I thought 3:30p would work as a start time for KPWSA.



Yea, that's kind of why I mentioned it. I think KP missions can start at some places in WS too, so maybe there's a spot closer to France to meet. I'll just say what I was envisioning when I mentioned KP...

Beverages in France seemed to be a big theme, so building off that, folks could say hello to lots of other DIS'ers around 3pm. Since people are in WS anyway, why not try Kim Possible for those interested. Maybe KP leads to other pavilions and thus other drinks and with it some of the shows. Maybe some stick to France for their favorite drinks while others run off to DAtW or have dinner.

For me, if I was still a drinker, I think combining Drinking Around the World and multiple KP missions would be fun. I hear they can take 30-60 minutes each, so trying all of them could take all day. But if folks were headed from one country to another for new drinks anyway, and if the missions turn out to be fun, why not try one along the way?

However, I'm not a drinker anymore, and just want to hang out with some fun people at Disney, instead of being there alone like I usually am (alone can be fun, but can also get boring).


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Floydian said:


> Yea, that's kind of why I mentioned it. I think KP missions can start at some places in WS too, so maybe there's a spot closer to France to meet. I'll just say what I was envisioning when I mentioned KP...
> 
> Beverages in France seemed to be a big theme, so building off that, folks could say hello to lots of other DIS'ers around 3pm. Since people are in WS anyway, why not try Kim Possible for those interested. Maybe KP leads to other pavilions and thus other drinks and with it some of the shows. Maybe some stick to France for their favorite drinks while others run off to DAtW or have dinner.
> 
> For me, if I was still a drinker, I think combining Drinking Around the World and multiple KP missions would be fun. I hear they can take 30-60 minutes each, so trying all of them could take all day. But if folks were headed from one country to another for new drinks anyway, and if the missions turn out to be fun, why not try one along the way?
> 
> However, I'm not a drinker anymore, and just want to hang out with some fun people at Disney, instead of being there alone like I usually am (alone can be fun, but can also get boring).



Sometimes drunk people are more fun to observe while you are sober...lol


----------



## APB513

Floydian said:


> Yea, that's kind of why I mentioned it. I think KP missions can start at some places in WS too, so maybe there's a spot closer to France to meet. I'll just say what I was envisioning when I mentioned KP...
> 
> Beverages in France seemed to be a big theme, so building off that, folks could say hello to lots of other DIS'ers around 3pm. Since people are in WS anyway, why not try Kim Possible for those interested. Maybe KP leads to other pavilions and thus other drinks and with it some of the shows. Maybe some stick to France for their favorite drinks while others run off to DAtW or have dinner.
> 
> For me, if I was still a drinker, I think combining Drinking Around the World and multiple KP missions would be fun. I hear they can take 30-60 minutes each, so trying all of them could take all day. But if folks were headed from one country to another for new drinks anyway, and if the missions turn out to be fun, why not try one along the way?
> 
> However, I'm not a drinker anymore, and just want to hang out with some fun people at Disney, instead of being there alone like I usually am (alone can be fun, but can also get boring).



Brad - 

That is basically what I had envisioned us doing.  Since some people want to do the DATW (including me), we could combine that with KPSWA.

We can start KPWSA in France instead of Innoventions at 3:30 pm.  That way the solo DISers can meet with the MMM DISers before we start the adventure.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I think starting KP in France is imperative.  After lunch on Sunday we are heading over to the slushie stand anyway. Its a good place to begin. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I think someone better call Disney in advance to make sure they have enough booze on hand for all of you! That is some group you have going!!!


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I think someone better call Disney in advance to make sure they have enough booze on hand for all of you! That is some group you have going!!!


----------



## black562

nurse.darcy said:


> I think starting KP in France is imperative.  After lunch on Sunday we are heading over to the slushie stand anyway. Its a good place to begin. . .ROFLMAO. . .



Um, actually, you get a ticket that tells you which country to start in.  It could send you to either Mexico, Norway, China, Germany, Japan, France or United Kingdom pavilions.


----------



## ahoff

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I think someone better call Disney in advance to make sure they have enough booze on hand for all of you! That is some group you have going!!!




I know what you mean, reading all these posts makes me think I am going to be way in over my head.  Or under a table.........

So, on my last trip I was at BCV, and was up in the morning and went out and ran around the lake, and up the canal and over the bridge, and back around the lake.  Anyone interested in meeting up for that?


----------



## Floydian

black562 said:


> Um, actually, you get a ticket that tells you which country to start in.  It could send you to either Mexico, Norway, China, Germany, Japan, France or United Kingdom pavilions.



Aha! So even if you got the ticket in France, you might be forced to head off to drink in some other country anyway!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, just read the description on Allearsnet.com and this is what I found.

1.  You "swipe" your ticket or pass at either the innoventions site or the Bridge at world showcase site.  You get a return time on your ticket to pick up your Kimmunicator (a cell that feeds you clues) and it tells you which country you are exploring on your adventure.  The adventures take about 20 minutes or so to do.  

2.  It doesn't send you around world showcase, just to one particular country per adventure.  A team of 4 should use 2 kimmunicators so everyone doesn not have to look over each other's shoulders. 

3.  You can go on more than one mission if you want but you have to turn your kimmunicators in at the end of each mission and pick up new ones for the next mission.  

Hope this helps with the planning. . .also, the adventures go on until 8:30 p.m., 30 minutes before the start of illuminations.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, just read the description on Allearsnet.com and this is what I found.
> 
> 1.  You "swipe" your ticket or pass at either the innoventions site or the Bridge at world showcase site.  You get a return time on your ticket to pick up your Kimmunicator (a cell that feeds you clues) and it tells you which country you are exploring on your adventure.  The adventures take about 20 minutes or so to do.
> 
> 2.  It doesn't send you around world showcase, just to one particular country per adventure.  A team of 4 should use 2 kimmunicators so everyone doesn not have to look over each other's shoulders.
> 
> 3.  You can go on more than one mission if you want but you have to turn your kimmunicators in at the end of each mission and pick up new ones for the next mission.
> 
> Hope this helps with the planning. . .also, the adventures go on until 8:30 p.m., 30 minutes before the start of illuminations.



So instead of meeting at Innoventions we can meet right by France at The KimPossible stand there. Which works out great for the people who want to spend a half hour or whatever at France right before.


----------



## black562

And if you have more than one person in your group, you can each swipe your tickets and get multiple times...for those of you wishing to do one mission after another.  I've heard of some folks doing 3 or 4 missions and hear its quite addictive.  

I know we'll be doing at least two and maybe more!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> So instead of meeting at Innoventions we can meet right by France at The KimPossible stand there. Which works out great for the people who want to spend a half hour or whatever at France right before.



Yes since France is right at the bridge. . .lol.  Works for me. . .lol. If I get through one adventure I will be happy and can say that I did it.  my team better be really convincing to get me to go for more than one. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

black562 said:


> And if you have more than one person in your group, you can each swipe your tickets and get multiple times...for those of you wishing to do one mission after another.  I've heard of some folks doing 3 or 4 missions and hear its quite addictive.
> 
> I know we'll be doing at least two and maybe more!!!



Joe, I meant to ask you, WHY are you not coming in May. . .lol.


----------



## black562

nurse.darcy said:


> Joe, I meant to ask you, WHY are you not coming in May. . .lol.



Saving it all for a blowout birthday trip in August, and another probably for the Christmas party (at least its looking that way).  In the past few years, I've stuck in the value season to steer clear of the crowds.  The last time I was down on my birthday, I sat through a hurricane, so we'll see what happens this time.


----------



## sand2270

so guys...I am thinking I am either going to have to ship a box or do a grocery delivery rather than try and stuff everything into my suitcase.  I can't really decide which I want to do.  Any thoughts?  

(Really...I just don't feel like working and want to think about my trips instead )


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> so guys...I am thinking I am either going to have to ship a box or do a grocery delivery rather than try and stuff everything into my suitcase.  I can't really decide which I want to do.  Any thoughts?
> 
> (Really...I just don't feel like working and want to think about my trips instead )



Let's just do grocery delivery, kk? I'll go in on it with you!!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Let's just do grocery delivery, kk? I'll go in on it with you!!
> 
> Andrea



oh i meant for the other trip lol.  But we can get stuff for this trip too.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> oh i meant for the other trip lol.  But we can get stuff for this trip too.



Ok, I'm lost then! I thought this whole chat was about alcohol delivery!! You can tell where my mind is!! How long until we leave???  

Andrea


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Ok, I'm lost then! I thought this whole chat was about alcohol delivery!! You can tell where my mind is!! How long until we leave???
> 
> Andrea



Wait, they'll actually deliver alcohol???


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Ok, I'm lost then! I thought this whole chat was about alcohol delivery!! You can tell where my mind is!! How long until we leave???
> 
> Andrea



that's fine...we can do that too.  We'll talk, I wouldn't mind having a few beers in the room but don't really know how much time/drinking/eating we will be doing in the room.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

The reason we bring alcohol for the room is because some (most) Disney drinks are really expensive   , and I like to travel on a budget. And also some of our best times are during our breaks at the pool in the afternoon when we make a drink and people watch. That is how Speedoman was brought into our life.   Thats just why we do it.


----------



## Floydian

I do alcohol delivery. There'd be a fee of course, and I'd have to scan everyone's ID _(which may or may not be posted right here on these boards at a later time)_...

Edit: Actually, I have no idea where to even go for alcohol.


----------



## Anna77

Count me in for the dinner at Kona. Jadedbeauty14304 I send you a PM about coming. I've been told the Dis group is a loud bunch. I suppose I'll just ask the Hostess where the Dis group is and follow the noise....LOL


                                          Anna


----------



## Floydian

As a guy who spent a lot of the 90's in Country/Western clubs, for some reason, I keep hearing a specific country song in my head every time I think about the "Monorail Crawl".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watermelon_Crawl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjyM8WNvlmc
http://www.drinksmixer.com/drink4950.html

Ahh...good times...



> He said we got a hundred gallons of sweet red wine
> Made from the biggest watermelons on the vine
> Help yourself to some but obey the law
> If you drink don't drive do the *Monorail Crawl*


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Anna77 said:


> Count me in for the dinner at Kona. Jadedbeauty14304 I send you a PM about coming. I've been told the Dis group is a loud bunch. I suppose I'll just ask the Hostess where the Dis group is and follow the noise....LOL
> 
> 
> Anna



Hi Anna! I am so sorry I didn't get back to you. You are on the list!!

We are now up to 17 people for the dinner at Kona. 

I don't think you will have any problem finding us.  Where did you hear about us being loud? LOL   I think it is a nice calm group of dignified individuals


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, just read the description on Allearsnet.com and this is what I found.
> 
> 1.  You "swipe" your ticket or pass at either the innoventions site or the Bridge at world showcase site.  You get a return time on your ticket to pick up your Kimmunicator (a cell that feeds you clues) and it tells you which country you are exploring on your adventure.  The adventures take about 20 minutes or so to do.
> 
> 2.  It doesn't send you around world showcase, just to one particular country per adventure.  A team of 4 should use 2 kimmunicators so everyone doesn not have to look over each other's shoulders.
> 
> 3.  You can go on more than one mission if you want but you have to turn your kimmunicators in at the end of each mission and pick up new ones for the next mission.
> 
> Hope this helps with the planning. . .also, the adventures go on until 8:30 p.m., 30 minutes before the start of illuminations.





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> So instead of meeting at Innoventions we can meet right by France at The KimPossible stand there. Which works out great for the people who want to spend a half hour or whatever at France right before.





nurse.darcy said:


> Yes since France is right at the bridge. . .lol.  Works for me. . .lol. If I get through one adventure I will be happy and can say that I did it.  my team better be really convincing to get me to go for more than one. . .lol



I just wanted to make it official - *change in meeting location for KPWSA*

We will meet in *France* instead of Innoventions at 3:30 pm.  I'm thinking we can meet at the slushie cart (since that's where most of us will end up anyway  ).  

Meeting in France will allow people a chance to join up with the May Mammoth Meet DISers and/or get a slushie before we start.  

Since it sounds like the KPWSA tickets are like FPs, maybe one or two of us can take everyone's park passes and get the tickets instead of us all going over.  I'd be willing to volunteer to do that.  

Once we get our tickets with our start time and location, we can relax in France until its time to start.  How does that sound?

For the Team Assignments, I have:

*Team 1*
Tracy (jadedbeauty14304)
Robin (DisneyDreams21)
Angela (APB513)

*Team 2*
Darcy (nurse.darcy)
Rob (Bloodhound) 
Andrea (Matterhorn) 
Amy (Sand2270) 

*Team 3*
Ken (watank)
Patty (Dismem98)
Brad (Floydian)

If anyone else is interested in joining the KPWSA/DATW, let me know and I will add you to the list.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Floydian said:


> I do alcohol delivery. There'd be a fee of course, and I'd have to scan everyone's ID _(which may or may not be posted right here on these boards at a later time)_...
> 
> Edit: Actually, I have no idea where to even go for alcohol.



Brad you may be getting bribes in Disney Dollars...lol 

I know the gas station across from Boardwalk is handy for beer/wine coolers and there are a few liquor stores within about 5 minutes from WDW.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> The reason we bring alcohol for the room is because some (most) Disney drinks are really expensive   , and I like to travel on a budget. And also some of our best times are during our breaks at the pool in the afternoon when we make a drink and people watch. That is how Speedoman was brought into our life.   Thats just why we do it.



Hahaha Tracy! Drinking in-room, at-pool, and at the resort has its benefits....sudden "naps" mid-afternoon, scary clown pool slide daredevil moves (I think Tom came down sideways one time), shocking Speedoman, and other incidents.  All good, all fun.  

Happy hours have benefits.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi Anna! I am so sorry I didn't get back to you. You are on the list!!
> 
> We are now up to 17 people for the dinner at Kona.
> 
> I don't think you will have any problem finding us.  Where did you hear about us being loud? LOL *I think it is a nice calm group of dignified individuals*


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hahaha Tracy! Drinking in-room, at-pool, and at the resort has its benefits....sudden "naps" mid-afternoon, scary clown pool slide daredevil moves (I think Tom came down sideways one time), shocking Speedoman, and other incidents.  All good, all fun.
> 
> *Happy hours have benefits*.



Don't our happy hours start at daybreak and continue till someone decides we should do something actually significant or important or poignant ( or at least Disney related).


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so I knew there was a HUGE difference between WDW and DLR. . .here are some pics to prove it. . .

Sober shots of me (and one or two of my son) having fun at the "Land"...
















Yes, I did say sober. . .I do not drink much when I am with my son. . .and at Disneyland you can only have beer or wine at California Adventure and other drinks at Downtown Disney.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so I knew there was a HUGE difference between WDW and DLR. . .here are some pics to prove it. . .
> 
> Sober shots of me (and one or two of my son) having fun at the "Land"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did say sober. . .I do not drink much when I am with my son. . .and at Disneyland you can only have beer or wine at California Adventure and other drinks at Downtown Disney.



I almost asked why your son had two mini baby bottles in his pocket...than realized that was the person behind him LOL!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I almost asked why your son had two mini baby bottles in his pocket...than realized that was the person behind him LOL!



Ah, ha ha ha ha! That's funny, it really does look like it!  

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I almost asked why your son had two mini baby bottles in his pocket...than realized that was the person behind him LOL!



OMG, I am laughing so hard. . .didnt realize this when I posted. . .roflmao


----------



## nurse.darcy

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, I am laughing so hard. . .didnt realize this when I posted. . .roflmao


This pic is on the tram to the main gate. . .we were laughing so hard cause we parked sooooo close to the tram its rediculous. . .it was awesome though when we decided to go back to the hotel for an afternoon siesta.  . .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so I knew there was a HUGE difference between WDW and DLR. . .here are some pics to prove it. . .
> 
> Sober shots of me (and one or two of my son) having fun at the "Land"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did say sober. . .I do not drink much when I am with my son. . .and at Disneyland you can only have beer or wine at California Adventure and other drinks at Downtown Disney.



 Darcy, I look at this picture and for the life of me I thought you were holding onto a beer tap....rofl  See where my mind is lately.

Drunk and sober Darcy are both fun


----------



## Anna77

I almost forgot to mention May 12 is my Birthday. So if anyone wants to get the CM's to sing me Happy Birthday you have my permission.


                                        Anna


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Anna77 said:


> I almost forgot to mention May 12 is my Birthday. So if anyone wants to get the CM's to sing me Happy Birthday you have my permission.
> 
> 
> Anna



Haha that's my birthday too!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Looks like you had a great time at DL Darcy! Love the pictures.


Half way through the week everyone...almost the weekend!


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


>





sand2270 said:


> I almost asked why your son had two mini baby bottles in his pocket...than realized that was the person behind him LOL!



OMG, I thought the same thing too   

Darcy - 

I'm glad you enjoyed your trip to DLR.  Looks like you guys had fun (even if you were sober  )


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Darcy! Your son is so handsome!! Looks like you had a great DLR trip.  

Is May here yet? I am so ready to go to WDW!!!


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> *Is May here yet?* I am so ready to go to WDW!!!



Unfortunately, not yet.  

But the good news is tomorrow is the first day of spring   I am soooo OVER winter!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

APB513 said:


> Unfortunately, not yet.
> 
> But the good news is tomorrow is the first day of spring   I am soooo OVER winter!!!!




I am too, the last week or so has been very spring-like here in the armpit known as Niagara Falls.  I actually went for my annual early spring walk by the Falls last weekend. I love seeing all the ice at the waterfall with the rainbow over it.

Here's a pic...lol





I know it has absolutely nothing to do with the May meet...lol Sorry!!!  It is just not too often you come across such a sight of beauty in this hellhole of a place!!


----------



## podsnel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am too, the last week or so has been very spring-like here in the armpit known as Niagara Falls.  I actually went for my annual early spring walk by the Falls last weekend. I love seeing all the ice at the waterfall with the rainbow over it.
> 
> Here's a pic...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it has absolutely nothing to do with the May meet...lol Sorry!!!  It is just not too often you come across such a sight of beauty in this hellhole of a place!!



WOW- that pic is amazing!!  I'm sorry it's not so great living there- it is a wonderful place to visit, though!  We went up a couple of summers ago and had a great family vacation.  I kept thinking I'd love to go back just to see the falls in "frozen-ness".  Really, really beautiful photo!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hahaha I joke a lot about my hometown but I must like something about it since I am still here. lol I've lived many other places and ended up back home. Here is a better picture.







I love taking pictures


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am too, the last week or so has been very spring-like here in the armpit known as Niagara Falls.  I actually went for my annual early spring walk by the Falls last weekend. I love seeing all the ice at the waterfall with the rainbow over it.
> 
> Here's a pic...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it has absolutely nothing to do with the May meet...lol Sorry!!!  It is just not too often you come across such a sight of beauty in this hellhole of a place!!



Thanks for posting that pic!  That is a beautiful shot.  

I visited Niagara Falls as a teen with my Mother and her sisters.  We went on the Maid of the Mist.  It was amazing!!!  Who knew water could look so cool?!  

The funniest that was one minute seeing my Mother standing next to the railing and then less than a second later she was gone!  She saw the falls coming towards her and she hauled a** inside the boat  My mother was Pooh sized and to see her move that fast was hilarious


----------



## feistygalkmc

ckdsnynt said:


> fiestygalkmc:
> I haven't read all these threads so I will just ask: did you book your flights and if so, when will you be at the world and where are you staying, if you don't mind me asking?




Sorry, I'm trying to catch up so I just saw this. I did book my flights a few months ago it was Jan. maybe?  I'm going May14-19 and staying at All Star Music


----------



## feistygalkmc

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> very nice!!! I found last year that they make little 1.5 ouncers of 99 bananas in plastic bottles. So of course I put a few in my little carry-on ziplock baggie. LOL I just ordered an orange juice from the stewardess and discreetly added my own banana flavoring. It was the most relaxing flight ever!



PERFECT idea! I'm going to my local liquor store and picking up some little bottles.


----------



## feistygalkmc

Can you please add me to the monorail crawl?  I'm still deciding on the pre crawl dinner at Poly and the Kim Possible Adventure. I will have my mind made up on those tonight for sure.  Can't wait, its going to be lots of fun for sure.


----------



## sand2270

thought this would make you guys laugh.  I went to Target tonight to start stocking up on stuff for both trips...you know they have that sample size aisle with stuff that is great for traveling.

Ok, well first I spent about $50 on stuff for the trip and really didn't buy anything that significant.

The second thing is...somehow I managed to buy 5 different things of bandaids...6 if you count the moleskin.  Let's break this down...

1. bought the little travel first aid kit - cause I liked the little plastic case
2. bought 2 travel size packs of nexcare bandaids with Disney princess characters...nexcare are awesome bandaids and they were covered with princesses!!
3. multi-colored bandaids with antibacterial lotion - umm...cause they had antibacterial lotion 
4. blister bandaids - I always get blisters
5. moleskin - see #4

The thing is...I have plenty of bandaids in my house...because I buy them at Costco all the time!!

I think I am so scared of getting blisters I got a little out of control.


----------



## feistygalkmc

lol that reminds me to put bandaids on my list although I'm sure I could always track you down somewhere and borrow one from you.  


I looked Jellyrolls earlier tonight and that looks so fun! Now I can't wait to have a gigantic glass of kool-aid.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Darcy! Your son is so handsome!! Looks like you had a great DLR trip.
> 
> Is May here yet? I am so ready to go to WDW!!!



Thank you Tracy.  If he doesn't stop growing though I am going to have to sell my soul to keep him in shoes.  In September I bought him 11s and now in march he wears a 12. . .lol.


----------



## Sha

HAPPY FIRST DAY OF SPRING!!!  I know so many of you have been waiting for winter to be over... though there may still be some days that cool back down again...  

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Sha

feistygalkmc said:


> Can you please add me to the monorail crawl?




done


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Happy Spring everyone!!!
I think we are supposed to get some snow flurries tomorrow night, but I hope it won't amount to much...NO MORE SHOVELING!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Happy Spring everyone! May is getting so close!


----------



## Floydian

Hooray for Spring! It looks like it's finally supposed to *cool down* a bit here this weekend. It's been mid 80's and above for a while now, and I'm just *sick of it!* So hooray for mid 70's weather again!!!


----------



## APB513

Floydian said:


> Hooray for Spring! It looks like it's finally supposed to *cool down* a bit here this weekend. It's been mid 80's and above for a while now, and I'm just *sick of it!* So hooray for mid 70's weather again!!!



I'm not a fan of hot weather but I would take mid 80's over mid 40's any day  

I'm so happy that Spring is here!!  That just means we are getting closer to May


----------



## DisneyDreams21

sand2270 said:


> I think I am so scared of getting blisters I got a little out of control.



If you pick up a few ice packs and ace bandages we can designate your room as the First Aid station LOL I get the same way with packing liquor---too afraid I might end up sober so I overpack...


HAPPY FRIDAY Everyone!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> thought this would make you guys laugh.  I went to Target tonight to start stocking up on stuff for both trips...you know they have that sample size aisle with stuff that is great for traveling.
> 
> Ok, well first I spent about $50 on stuff for the trip and really didn't buy anything that significant.
> 
> The second thing is...somehow I managed to buy 5 different things of bandaids...6 if you count the moleskin.  Let's break this down...
> 
> 1. bought the little travel first aid kit - cause I liked the little plastic case
> 2. bought 2 travel size packs of nexcare bandaids with Disney princess characters...nexcare are awesome bandaids and they were covered with princesses!!
> 3. multi-colored bandaids with antibacterial lotion - umm...cause they had antibacterial lotion
> 4. blister bandaids - I always get blisters
> 5. moleskin - see #4
> 
> The thing is...I have plenty of bandaids in my house...because I buy them at Costco all the time!!
> 
> I think I am so scared of getting blisters I got a little out of control.



LOL Oh Amy, I did the same thing like 4 trips ago.  I have all these cute little first aid kits!  And all those blister andages (I prefer the Dr. Scholls, they stick really well) came in handy when I started working out again! LOL I have found that every time I used moleskin it didn't survive the mixture of Florida humidity and my sweaty feet! It bunches up on me , so I stick to the blister bandages now. My feet are important to me, they are too cute to let anything nasty happen to. LOL So I do the same thing every morning at Disney, a swipe of body glide across the toes, on the sole, and up the back, moisture wicking socks, and my favorite sneakers.  And I bring the blister bandages along for the day. lol 

OK, thats enough talk about feet! LOL But hey, I did find it amusing, mostly because I've done the same thing! LOL



nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you Tracy.  If he doesn't stop growing though I am going to have to sell my soul to keep him in shoes.  In September I bought him 11s and now in march he wears a 12. . .lol.



Dude tell me about it! Tawney's feet are size 10 in womens and she is 11.  If they don't stop growing we can special order in bulk together Darce. LOL



Floydian said:


> Hooray for Spring! It looks like it's finally supposed to *cool down* a bit here this weekend. It's been mid 80's and above for a while now, and I'm just *sick of it!* So hooray for mid 70's weather again!!!



Brad, that was just wrong. Throwing salt in the wounds of us northerners is just not nice. Not nice at all! Mr. Salt Throwing Man! LOL



DisneyDreams21 said:


> If you pick up a few ice packs and ace bandages we can designate your room as the First Aid station LOL I get the same way with packing liquor---too afraid I might end up sober so I overpack...
> 
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY Everyone!!!


LOL Amy's room for first aid, Robin's for full bar....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, well I am glad to see that there are two stations set up for May. . .Drink station and First aid station. . .at least all of our immediate needs can be taken care of.


----------



## Floydian

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Brad, that was just wrong. Throwing salt in the wounds of us northerners is just not nice. Not nice at all! Mr. Salt Throwing Man! LOLl



"Did *III* do *thaaat?*"


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Oh Amy, I did the same thing like 4 trips ago.  I have all these cute little first aid kits!  And all those blister andages (I prefer the Dr. Scholls, they stick really well) came in handy when I started working out again! LOL I have found that every time I used moleskin it didn't survive the mixture of Florida humidity and my sweaty feet! It bunches up on me , so I stick to the blister bandages now. My feet are important to me, they are too cute to let anything nasty happen to. LOL So I do the same thing every morning at Disney, a swipe of body glide across the toes, on the sole, and up the back, moisture wicking socks, and my favorite sneakers.  And I bring the blister bandages along for the day. lol
> 
> OK, thats enough talk about feet! LOL But hey, I did find it amusing, mostly because I've done the same thing! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Dude tell me about it! Tawney's feet are size 10 in womens and she is 11.  If they don't stop growing we can special order in bulk together Darce. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Brad, that was just wrong. Throwing salt in the wounds of us northerners is just not nice. Not nice at all! Mr. Salt Throwing Man! LOL
> 
> 
> LOL Amy's room for first aid, Robin's for full bar....lol




Mental note to self...never let a girl do my trip shopping unless she uses her own money!!!


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> lol that reminds me to put bandaids on my list although I'm sure I could always track you down somewhere and borrow one from you.





DisneyDreams21 said:


> If you pick up a few ice packs and ace bandages we can designate your room as the First Aid station LOL I get the same way with packing liquor---too afraid I might end up sober so I overpack...
> 
> 
> HAPPY FRIDAY Everyone!!!





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Oh Amy, I did the same thing like 4 trips ago.  I have all these cute little first aid kits!  And all those blister andages (I prefer the Dr. Scholls, they stick really well) came in handy when I started working out again! LOL I have found that every time I used moleskin it didn't survive the mixture of Florida humidity and my sweaty feet! It bunches up on me , so I stick to the blister bandages now. My feet are important to me, they are too cute to let anything nasty happen to. LOL So I do the same thing every morning at Disney, a swipe of body glide across the toes, on the sole, and up the back, moisture wicking socks, and my favorite sneakers.  And I bring the blister bandages along for the day. lol
> 
> OK, thats enough talk about feet! LOL But hey, I did find it amusing, mostly because I've done the same thing! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Dude tell me about it! Tawney's feet are size 10 in womens and she is 11.  If they don't stop growing we can special order in bulk together Darce. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Brad, that was just wrong. Throwing salt in the wounds of us northerners is just not nice. Not nice at all! Mr. Salt Throwing Man! LOL
> 
> 
> LOL Amy's room for first aid, Robin's for full bar....lol





nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, well I am glad to see that there are two stations set up for May. . .Drink station and First aid station. . .at least all of our immediate needs can be taken care of.



I am happy to man the first aid station though I have no nursing experience and know that many going on the trip do.

Funny story.  When my DD was really little I always carried a little first aid kit in her baby bag.  We were at a party at my brother's and one of the kids cut themselves...and my SIL did not have any bandaids.  So I broke out the little first aid kit.   Everyone started making fun of me (cause I am known as the OCD, anal-rententive, organized one in my family).

I said "go ahead and make fun of me...but who had the bandaids?"...they left me alone after that LOL.


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> lol that reminds me to put bandaids on my list although I'm sure I could always track you down somewhere and borrow one from you.
> 
> 
> I looked Jellyrolls earlier tonight and that looks so fun! Now I can't wait to have a gigantic glass of kool-aid.



Tell me more about this kool aid


----------



## Sha

They serve drinks in a large stadium cup, about 32 ounces and each week they change what flavor they are serving. They are $9. Some of the drinks that I have gotten there are Alabama Slammers, Sex on the Beach, Lynchberg Lemonaid and Blue Hawaiian.


----------



## APB513

Floydian said:


> "Did *III* do *thaaat?*"


----------



## feistygalkmc

> They serve drinks in a large stadium cup, about 32 ounces and each week they change what flavor they are serving. They are $9. Some of the drinks that I have gotten there are Alabama Slammers, Sex on the Beach, Lynchberg Lemonaid and Blue Hawaiian.



Oh I thought it was real koolaid since that's what everyone was calling it lol oops Sorry 

Althought koolaid with some vodka sounds good to me. I just learned of a low-calorie drink last week, order a vodka & water (I don't know how much I would say 3 parts vodka, 1 part water but what do I know) then from your purse pull out a handy dandy crystal light drink stick(any flavor, you know the kind that come like 10-12 in a package, Walmart & I think Target have their own store brands) and toss it in, mix it around with your straw and your done. Me & a friend are trying them out on our ladies night Tues. night so I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> Oh I thought it was real koolaid since that's what everyone was calling it lol oops Sorry
> 
> Althought koolaid with some vodka sounds good to me. I just learned of a low-calorie drink last week, order a vodka & water (I don't know how much I would say 3 parts vodka, 1 part water but what do I know) then from your purse pull out a handy dandy crystal light drink stick(any flavor, you know the kind that come like 10-12 in a package, Walmart & I think Target have their own store brands) and toss it in, mix it around with your straw and your done. Me & a friend are trying them out on our ladies night Tues. night so I'll let you know how they turn out.



oh my you are going to be trouble...how come my weight watchers sponsor never mentioned that?? 

oh btw...no vodka for me...if you see me order it or drinking it knock it out of my hand or smack me.  NO HANGOVERS IN DISNEYWORLD!  When I get going for some reason I think vodka is a good idea...until the next day when I can't get out of bed .


----------



## Bloodhound

Hi, Im looking forward to meeting everyone in May.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Bloodhound said:


> Hi, Im looking forward to meeting everyone in May.



Hi hon. . .you came out of the shadows today. . .yay.


----------



## nurse.darcy

feistygalkmc said:


> Oh I thought it was real koolaid since that's what everyone was calling it lol oops Sorry
> 
> Althought koolaid with some vodka sounds good to me. I just learned of a low-calorie drink last week, order a vodka & water (I don't know how much I would say 3 parts vodka, 1 part water but what do I know) then from your purse pull out a handy dandy crystal light drink stick(any flavor, you know the kind that come like 10-12 in a package, Walmart & I think Target have their own store brands) and toss it in, mix it around with your straw and your done. Me & a friend are trying them out on our ladies night Tues. night so I'll let you know how they turn out.



Feisty. . .

Order in a highball glass (ask for a tall vodka water).  If you want more than one shot ask for a double. . .adding the lemonade mix to a short is WAY to concentrated. . .lol.  Yes folks I responded. . .


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> thought this would make you guys laugh.  I went to Target tonight to start stocking up on stuff for both trips...you know they have that sample size aisle with stuff that is great for traveling.
> 
> Ok, well first I spent about $50 on stuff for the trip and really didn't buy anything that significant.
> 
> The second thing is...somehow I managed to buy 5 different things of bandaids...6 if you count the moleskin.  Let's break this down...
> 
> 1. bought the little travel first aid kit - cause I liked the little plastic case
> 2. bought 2 travel size packs of nexcare bandaids with Disney princess characters...nexcare are awesome bandaids and they were covered with princesses!!
> 3. multi-colored bandaids with antibacterial lotion - umm...cause they had antibacterial lotion
> 4. blister bandaids - I always get blisters
> 5. moleskin - see #4
> 
> The thing is...I have plenty of bandaids in my house...because I buy them at Costco all the time!!
> 
> I think I am so scared of getting blisters I got a little out of control.



Great, I'm rooming with Bandaid Lady!!!  Just don't leave the little white flappy things laying all over the room, okay!

Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MATTERHORN said:


> Great, I'm rooming with Bandaid Lady!!!  Just don't leave the little white flappy things laying all over the room, okay!
> 
> Andrea



hey, be happy with the band-aid lady...LOL I have the "Oh, I'll pack a liquor bag!!" Lady!!! LOLOLOL

Good feet health is important!! LOL You never know when you are going to end up drunk at the hot tub at the Beach Club and take pictures of them at 2am after a night out at JR's!! LOL


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> hey, be happy with the band-aid lady...LOL I have the "Oh, I'll pack a liquor bag!!" Lady!!! LOLOLOL
> 
> Good feet health is important!! LOL You never know when you are going to end up drunk at the hot tub at the Beach Club and take pictures of them at 2am after a night out at JR's!! LOL



  Nice! We'll probably need bandaid lady after falling down so many times from liquor bag lady getting us all drunk!

LOL at the feet! You are right, I have no clue where my body parts may end up on this trip!!  

Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MATTERHORN said:


> Nice! We'll probably need bandaid lady after falling down so many times from liquor bag lady getting us all drunk!
> 
> LOL at the feet! You are right, I have no clue where my body parts may end up on this trip!!
> 
> Andrea




"A weekend with the bag ladies" oh dear what have we gotten ourselves into?

LOL Oh and btw that is the Blonde in her going out clothes actually in the hot tub next to my feet...LOLOLOL


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Nice! We'll probably need bandaid lady after falling down so many times from liquor bag lady getting us all drunk!
> 
> LOL at the feet! You are right, I have no clue where my body parts may end up on this trip!!
> 
> Andrea



you know you'll be thanking me in the end...I know my purpose.


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> "A weekend with the bag ladies" oh dear what have we gotten ourselves into?
> 
> LOL Oh and btw that is the Blonde in her going out clothes actually in the hot tub next to my feet...LOLOLOL




   Bag Ladies! Great!!!

So are you saying we will most likely end up in the jacuzzi/pool in a drunken state every night?? 

I hope that's what you are saying!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> you know you'll be thanking me in the end...I know my purpose.



I'll be thanking you in the end? I think not! 

La La La La, I'm just skipping around laughing at unicorns and dancing under rainbows!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I'll be thanking you in the end? I think not!
> 
> La La La La, I'm just skipping around laughing at unicorns and dancing under rainbows!
> 
> Andrea



dude don't make me ditch you


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> dude don't make me ditch you



Oh, sorry, for a minute I thought you were talking to someone else!  

Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> dude don't make me ditch you



it would suck to be ditched by the bag ladies.. we would be cut of from good health and alcohol....lol


I'm not guaranteeing drunking water sports every night.. it just ends up happening that way sometimes...LOL


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> it would suck to be ditched by the bag ladies.. we would be cut of from good health and alcohol....lol
> 
> 
> I'm not guaranteeing drunking water sports every night.. it just ends up happening that way sometimes...LOL



That's good enough for me! As far as the bag ladies go, yeah, I have a feeling we don't want them on our bad side. We'd be sober bloody messes without them! That's no fun for anyone involved!

Andrea


----------



## ahoff

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I'm not guaranteeing drunking water sports every night.. it just ends up happening that way sometimes...LOL




Gee, it's too bad they close all the water slides at 10 pm, isn't it?  Or maybe that is why they do it


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MATTERHORN said:


> That's good enough for me! As far as the bag ladies go, yeah, I have a feeling we don't want them on our bad side. We'd be sober bloody messes without them! That's no fun for anyone involved!
> 
> Andrea



 LOL Keep the pixie dust going and all is good.  

If you see me and Amy putting Closed signs on our doors...well... that means the bag ladies are out with their bandaids and booze  

Oh and thanks for the tootsie toes pics with my leg in them, Tracy!lol  I looked at it and saw drunken logic at work as I was attempting to tie my shirt up in that pic.  Yes only to then sit right down and get it all wet....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL Keep the pixie dust going and all is good.
> 
> If you see me and Amy putting Closed signs on our doors...well... that means the bag ladies are out with their bandaids and booze
> 
> Oh and thanks for the tootsie toes pics with my leg in them, Tracy!lol  I looked at it and saw drunken logic at work as I was attempting to tie my shirt up in that pic.  Yes only to then sit right down and get it all wet....



Hahaha I will refrain from posting the pictures of us all wet trying to get to our room...LOL Well you were all wet.. I didn't take the dip or get groped by the random Jellyrolls guy who followed us back to the resort.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Oh, sorry, for a minute I thought you were talking to someone else!
> 
> Andrea



LOL meanie


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha I will refrain from posting the pictures of us all wet trying to get to our room...LOL Well you were all wet.. I didn't take the dip or get groped by the random Jellyrolls guy who followed us back to the resort.



LOL That's ok I think we had all those posted in the old trip report anyway.  It was more of an ankle grab than a grope though.  Some people have stray pets follow them back...we get stray random JR staff...


----------



## feistygalkmc

> Feisty. . .
> 
> Order in a highball glass (ask for a tall vodka water). If you want more than one shot ask for a double. . .adding the lemonade mix to a short is WAY to concentrated. . .lol. Yes folks I responded. . .



Thanks for the tip! I picked up Raspberry Lemonade crystal light and cherry kool aid. I'm sure that on top of the ladies night free miller/coors light and then after our 'kool aids' we will have a pretty good Tuesday night lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I am getting excited!!!

OK Now we have two reservations at Kona for Friday night. One is for 12 people and one is for 6 people. The meeting time is 7pm on May 15th.  That is a total of 18 seats.  We have 17 people who have expressed interest.  If there is anyone who will not be able to make it. Send me a PM.  If there is anyone who wants to be included.. also send me a PM.  As of right now we have one seat available, but that could change if anyone decides they can't make it.  In a couple of weeks I will send a PM to all who have expressed interest with the adr #'s and my cell phone number.  

I am so excited to meet those of you I haven't met yet, and to see some old friends that I miss.


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am getting excited!!!
> 
> OK Now we have two reservations at Kona for Friday night. One is for 12 people and one is for 6 people. The meeting time is 7pm on May 15th.  That is a total of 18 seats.  We have 17 people who have expressed interest.  If there is anyone who will not be able to make it. Send me a PM.  If there is anyone who wants to be included.. also send me a PM.  As of right now we have one seat available, but that could change if anyone decides they can't make it.  In a couple of weeks I will send a PM to all who have expressed interest with the adr #'s and my cell phone number.
> 
> I am so excited to meet those of you I haven't met yet, and to see some old friends that I miss.



Aww, now you're getting me all excited again!! I need this trip so badly. So badly!!!

Andrea


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am getting excited!!!
> 
> OK Now we have two reservations at Kona for Friday night. One is for 12 people and one is for 6 people. The meeting time is 7pm on May 15th.  That is a total of 18 seats.  We have 17 people who have expressed interest.  If there is anyone who will not be able to make it. Send me a PM.  If there is anyone who wants to be included.. also send me a PM.  As of right now we have one seat available, but that could change if anyone decides they can't make it.  In a couple of weeks I will send a PM to all who have expressed interest with the adr #'s and my cell phone number.
> 
> I am so excited to meet those of you I haven't met yet, and to see some old friends that I miss.



I am also very excited about meeting everyone!!!  I can't wait!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am leaving tomorrow morning for a trip to the world yet I am soooooo excited to be going back in may to the place where it all started. . .WOO HOO.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> I am leaving tomorrow morning for a trip to the world yet I am soooooo excited to be going back in may to the place where it all started. . .WOO HOO.



Yay I am excited for you!!! here's a nanner dancer for ya! 

And yeah Darce, isn't it crazy that it will only be a year since that May trip last year?  It has been a long year.  So many ups and downs. LOL  So many friendships made!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay I am excited for you!!! here's a nanner dancer for ya!
> 
> And yeah Darce, isn't it crazy that it will only be a year since that May trip last year?  It has been a long year.  So many ups and downs. LOL  So many friendships made!



I am just sooooo excited to meet up with everyone again. . .can we link ressies like last time?  I STILL cannot believe we got connecting rooms. . .it was a fluke cause that room was occupied until the day you two got there. . .I think I might have to make window signs. . .think Rob would mind?. . .lol.

I can see it now. . .(sorry hun, we have to keep the connecting doors open cause Robin and Tracy have the minibar set up and we need to do Jager bombs before heading to the Kim Possible Adventure. . .lol.


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> I am just sooooo excited to meet up with everyone again. . .can we link ressies like last time?  I STILL cannot believe we got connecting rooms. . .it was a fluke cause that room was occupied until the day you two got there. . .I think I might have to make window signs. . .think Rob would mind?. . .lol.
> 
> I can see it now. . .(sorry hun, we have to keep the connecting doors open cause Robin and Tracy have the minibar set up and we need to do Jager bombs before heading to the Kim Possible Adventure. . .lol.



Wait a minute! I'm already connected to the minibar!! 

I think Rob would love window signs!! I say we get on it as soon as you get back from this trip!

Andrea


----------



## bound2travel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am getting excited!!!
> 
> OK Now we have two reservations at Kona for Friday night. One is for 12 people and one is for 6 people. The meeting time is 7pm on May 15th.  That is a total of 18 seats.  We have 17 people who have expressed interest.  If there is anyone who will not be able to make it. Send me a PM.  If there is anyone who wants to be included.. also send me a PM.  As of right now we have one seat available, but that could change if anyone decides they can't make it.  In a couple of weeks I will send a PM to all who have expressed interest with the adr #'s and my cell phone number.
> 
> I am so excited to meet those of you I haven't met yet, and to see some old friends that I miss.




Sounds great. Thanks for doing this. May can't come fast enough. I'm tired of stuff going on at work and need a break. Thankfully, I'm going to a scrapbook weekend crop in TN in April. That can't come fast enough either.

Kristi


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Wait a minute! I'm already connected to the minibar!!
> 
> I think Rob would love window signs!! I say we get on it as soon as you get back from this trip!
> 
> Andrea



We are?  I thought we were first aid?


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am getting excited!!!
> 
> OK Now we have two reservations at Kona for Friday night. One is for 12 people and one is for 6 people. The meeting time is 7pm on May 15th.  That is a total of 18 seats.  We have 17 people who have expressed interest.  If there is anyone who will not be able to make it. Send me a PM.  If there is anyone who wants to be included.. also send me a PM.  As of right now we have one seat available, but that could change if anyone decides they can't make it.  In a couple of weeks I will send a PM to all who have expressed interest with the adr #'s and my cell phone number.
> 
> I am so excited to meet those of you I haven't met yet, and to see some old friends that I miss.



wonder how long it will take them to get sick of us yelling/walking back and forth between tables before they just put us all together at one big table


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> We are?  I thought we were first aid?



We are, but the two bag ladies have to have connecting rooms of course!!

Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MATTERHORN said:


> We are, but the two bag ladies have to have connecting rooms of course!!
> 
> Andrea



Oh yes... we will need to round up reservation numbers and have one of us call and link them all together!! If not connecting at least maybe we can be near one another..lol  The bag ladies and their travel companions must be linked! LOLOLOL


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh yes... we will need to round up reservation numbers and have one of us call and link them all together!! If not connecting at least maybe we can be near one another..lol  The bag ladies and their travel companions must be linked! LOLOLOL



I think once we explain why we need the first aid station near the drink station, they will give us what we want.  I can send pics from last year if they don't believe us. lol

BTW--Great idea Darcy! We had so much fun last year playing bar!


----------



## sand2270

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I think once we explain why we need the first aid station near the drink station, they will give us what we want.  I can send pics from last year if they don't believe us. lol
> 
> BTW--Great idea Darcy! We had so much fun last year playing bar!



really it's for our own safety...and convenient alcohol consumption.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I think once we explain why we need the first aid station near the drink station, they will give us what we want.  I can send pics from last year if they don't believe us. lol
> 
> BTW--Great idea Darcy! We had so much fun last year playing bar!



Thanks Robin. . .I am always good for an idea. . .it just is so much easier to stumble to your bed if its right next to you. . .lol.


----------



## jeffl34

It is coming fast... I think around 46 days but it not here soon enough. I am looking forward to drinking the Kool-aid and singing awful and flashing some dance moves at the Jell rolls. I saw this picture and thought I would share it to spark up some excitement that I have.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

jeffl34 said:


> It is coming fast... I think around 46 days but it not here soon enough. I am looking forward to drinking the Kool-aid and singing awful and flashing some dance moves at the Jell rolls. I saw this picture and thought I would share it to spark up some excitement that I have.



LOL very nice mr jeff!  

Excitement sparked!

I'm gonna add one to add another spark! 
And this was with no fancy photoshop editing or anything.. just an effect of the red lights and my cheap camera...lol It looks like Scotty is a spark...LOL


----------



## Sha

Here are some JR shots:





















Tree in the woods where the green grass grows all around, all around





Someone doing Im a Little Tea Pot


----------



## Carrieannew

jeffl34 said:


> It is coming fast... I think around 46 days but it not here soon enough. I am looking forward to drinking the Kool-aid and singing awful and flashing some dance moves at the Jell rolls. I saw this picture and thought I would share it to spark up some excitement that I have.



Cabbage patch or running man? Ohh or maybe robot


----------



## jeffl34

look what I started... so proud of myself.... keep the pics coming

for the dance moves.... I for sure going with the thriller


----------



## buena vista

Now that JR's is smoke free, I'm gonna have to set aside some time in the afternoon for a power nap so I can stay up with the professionals.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Now that JR's is smoke free, I'm gonna have to set aside some time in the afternoon for a power nap so I can stay up with the professionals.



Oh, and miss your 10 pm bedtime and 6 am wake up? Blasphemy!!!!! 





just kidding..lol ya know I love ya. LOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh, and miss your 10 pm bedtime and 6 am wake up? Blasphemy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding..lol ya know I love ya. LOL



"ladies and gentlemen, may I present one of the professionals.."


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh, and miss your 10 pm bedtime and 6 am wake up? Blasphemy!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding..lol ya know I love ya. LOL



He only wakes up so early so he can get a "healthy" breakfast and then make sure he is in the front of the line for Rope Drop...Mothers...watch your children!!! He will push them over!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> "ladies and gentlemen, may I present one of the professionals.."




Hahahaha you got that right ... And hey... heres a professional shot starring some of our favorite DIS'ers...LOL

This is what a night at Jellyrolls is all about!!!

From the left... Nursedarcy, DisneyDreams22 and Buena Vista


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

buena vista said:


> "ladies and gentlemen, may I present one of the professionals.."



Dont pick on the professional...she is my hero!!! I need to vacation more!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> He only wakes up so early so he can get a "healthy" breakfast and then make sure he is in the front of the line for Rope Drop...Mothers...watch your children!!! He will push them over!!!



Oh trust me.. I've been a part of some of his early mornings...lol If McDonalds drive-through is a "healthy" breakfast then yeah.. thats why gets up. And jogging to keep up with him at rope drop is a lot of fun...


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> He only wakes up so early so he can get a "healthy" breakfast and then make sure he is in the front of the line for Rope Drop...Mothers...watch your children!!! He will push them over!!!



Et tu my dear?? 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahahaha you got that right ... And hey... heres a professional shot starring some of our favorite DIS'ers...LOL
> 
> This is what a night at Jellyrolls is all about!!!
> 
> From the left... Nursedarcy, DisneyDreams22 and Buena Vista



Thanks a lot Tracy.. now, can you name that tune?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Dont pick on the professional...she is my hero!!! I need to vacation more!!!



Speaking of.. why will you not be there in May?!?!?!!?!?
TOM bring her in May!!!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Speaking of.. why will you not be there in May?!?!?!!?!?
> TOM bring her in May!!!!



I've been trying, but as of now I'm still solo.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

buena vista said:


> Et tu my dear??



Trust me! I will be watching my kids during rope drop in July...Maybe I need to get one of those leash things...


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Trust me! I will be watching my kids during rope drop in July...Maybe I need to get one of those leash things...



they'll be fine .. I doubt we'll make rope drop except for maybe Epcot which we have to do. Besides, we only need one to get the FP's and I'm the fastest in the group


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Trust me! I will be watching my kids during rope drop in July...Maybe I need to get one of those leash things...



You should also insist on staying onsite so just in case you and the kids don't feel like waking up at the buttcrack of dawn you can let him go and grab a later bus...LOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You should also insist on staying onsite so just in case you and the kids don't feel like waking up at the buttcrack of dawn you can let him go and grab a later bus...LOL



OK, that's enough outta you!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> OK, that's enough outta you!



I just want pictures of Rosann walking you on a leash... oh good lord family board there is just so many comments i could say....


And you know it is never enough outta me....LOL


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I just want pictures of Rosann walking you on a leash... oh good lord family board there is just so many comments i could say....
> 
> 
> And you know it is never enough outta me....LOL




No photos=no proof...I have been warned that you are a shutter bug!!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I just want pictures of Rosann walking you on a leash... oh good lord family board there is just so many comments i could say....
> 
> And you know it is never enough outta me....LOL



right.. this is you flying under the radar again


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahahaha you got that right ... And hey... heres a professional shot starring some of our favorite DIS'ers...LOL
> 
> This is what a night at Jellyrolls is all about!!!
> 
> From the left... Nursedarcy, DisneyDreams22 and Buena Vista



You guys look like you were having a good time.  I can't wait to meet everyone!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> right.. this is you flying under the radar again




I like to keep a low profile.



And yes, I am the picture taker.. can't help it.. it is a part of me...lol


Back on topic now...

Jellyrolls during the holidays!!


----------



## buena vista

APB513 said:


> You guys look like you were having a good time.  I can't wait to meet everyone!!!



We really did have a great time that night.. still can't recall what the H*$^ we were singing though


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Thanks a lot Tracy.. now, can you name that tune?



I'm not so sure you were singing Tom.  Sort of looks like you were waiting for someone to pour a few shots down the pipes.  LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> We really did have a great time that night.. still can't recall what the H*$^ we were singing though



I have no idea.. I know it was shortly after you politely asked me to sing on key.

LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I'm not so sure you were singing Tom.  Sort of looks like you were waiting for someone to pour a few shots down the pipes.  LOL



I for one am shocked and appalled by what appears to be Tom's behavoir in that photo. 

It is clear that Robin, Darcy and Tracy were looking for a nice quiet evening with no trouble... and just look at Tom..


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I'm not so sure you were singing Tom.  Sort of looks like you were waiting for someone to pour a few shots down the pipes.  LOL



it really does .. I know we were singing though..exaggerated, but singing.

bad technique now that I look at it LOL.. alcohol, bad posture, face muscles definitely not relaxed..


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Carrieannew said:


> I for one am shocked and appalled by what appears to be Tom's behavoir in that photo.
> 
> It is clear that Robin, Darcy and Tracy were looking for a nice quiet evening with no trouble... and just look at Tom..



 Seriously! Imagine what the wild man would be like at closing time??? No wonder he leaves a little earlier...lol


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> I for one am shocked and appalled by what appears to be Tom's behavoir in that photo.
> 
> It is clear that Robin, Darcy and Tracy were looking for a nice quiet evening with no trouble... and just look at Tom..



saith she who hath delicate sensibilities


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> I for one am shocked and appalled by what appears to be Tom's behavoir in that photo.
> 
> It is clear that Robin, Darcy and Tracy were looking for a nice quiet evening with no trouble... and just look at Tom..



That is correct Carrie.


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Seriously! Imagine what the wild man would be like at closing time??? No wonder he leaves a little earlier...lol



Oh my word. I can not even imagine!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> saith she who hath delicate sensibilities



Listen you! Don't use big words with me. 

Us gal's have to stick together


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I think I might need to see this in person...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I think I might need to see this in person...



Well yeah...lol 

He had kept us from you for too long.

Find a sitter.

Buy some airfare.


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I think I might need to see this in person...





I think you must find a way to be there. Dont make me put my foot down and demand it.. or else


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I think I might need to see this in person...



I agree.  It's going to have to be you there or we will have to all pitch in and hire one of those Fairy Godmothers to babysit him. LOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well yeah...lol
> 
> He had kept us from you for too long.
> 
> Find a sitter.
> 
> Buy some airfare.





Carrieannew said:


> I think you must find a way to be there. Dont make me put my foot down and demand it.. or else



We'll discuss it further.


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I agree.  It's going to have to be you there or we will have to all pitch in and hire one of those Fairy Godmothers to babysit him. LOL



Ok how funny would it be to hire one of those godmothers for Tom. And she would have to follow him into JR's to make sure he stays out of trouble. 
Priceless!

All in say I


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I agree.  It's going to have to be you there or we will have to all pitch in and hire one of those Fairy Godmothers to babysit him. LOL



Yeah that's not in the budget..


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Ok how funny would it be to hire one of those godmothers for Tom. And she would have to follow him into JR's to make sure he stays out of trouble.
> Priceless!
> 
> All in say I



I would pay to see that


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> We'll discuss it further.



It has nothing to do with you...lol

Rosann you can even stay with the Blonde and I if you want.


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah that's not in the budget..



Ok. We will find a nice looking person from the street and offer them $5 to watch Tom. I'm sure we can find someone.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Carrieannew said:


> Ok how funny would it be to hire one of those godmothers for Tom. And she would have to follow him into JR's to make sure he stays out of trouble.
> Priceless!
> 
> All in say I



My hand is raised and I am saying I 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah that's not in the budget..



Some things are necessary. lol


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyDreams21 said:


> My hand is raised and I am saying I
> 
> 
> 
> Some things are necessary. lol





Agreed. I would say its not a luxury. Its a need. 

I point to the above photo as evidence


----------



## buena vista

for those of you who haven't had the privilege and pleasure of meeting these people in person, this is what they're like when they're sober..


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

We're talking now...
We'll see...
I agree with the FGM...that would be funny!!! Someone bring a tutu and a wand...


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> for those of you who haven't had the privilege and pleasure of meeting these people in person, this is what they're like when they're sober..


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> We're talking now...
> We'll see...
> I agree with the FGM...that would be funny!!! Someone bring a tutu and a wand...



So thats a yes then.

Great! 

Roseann is in!!!!


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


>



I said "priviledge" AND "pleasure".. those are good things  (or were those words too long for you )


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Carrieannew said:


> So thats a yes then.
> 
> Great!
> 
> Roseann is in!!!!




You sound like my daughter...


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> I said "priviledge" AND "pleasure".. those are good things  (or were those words too long for you )



Hold on.. 

Keep holding... 

HOLD


I have something funny and whitty to say back to that

Holllldddd on

...
.
...

..
..
..

Yeah I got's nothing


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> We're talking now...
> We'll see...
> I agree with the FGM...that would be funny!!! Someone bring a tutu and a wand...



I have a wand and wings


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> for those of you who haven't had the privilege and pleasure of meeting these people in person, this is what they're like when they're sober..




Oh stop it.. you know you love every last one of us... We make you feel young again,...

not that you are old or anything..


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> You sound like my daughter...



What?? 
You didn't say no.

Everyone know's that well talk about it means yes. Duh


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

PirateMel said:


> I have a wand and wings



It's all about you girlfriend!!! I knew I liked you for a reason...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> not that you are old or anything..


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> It's all about you girlfriend!!! I knew I liked you for a reason...



Should have clarified - there from an Angel costume I made.
However I was the devil.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh stop it.. you know you love every last one of us... We make you feel young again,...
> 
> not that you are old or anything..



I'm not complaining, just offering some insight for those who haven't had the GOOD FORTUNE to meet you all.

and I can move pretty fast for guy who isn't so young anymore .. I think Disney brings it out in all of us.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> I'm not complaining, just offering some insight for those who haven't had the GOOD FORTUNE to meet you all.
> 
> and I can move pretty fast for guy who isn't so young anymore .. I think Disney brings it out in all of us.



Tom

I wuvs you. 

You look darn good for 85. Rock on


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> for those of you who haven't had the privilege and pleasure of meeting these people in person, this is what they're like when they're sober..



 The dancing banana agrees with you.lol


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Carrieannew said:


> Tom
> 
> I wuvs you.
> 
> You look darn good for 85. Rock on



Awee...poor Tom!!! I love you babe....no matter HOW old you are!!!


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Tom
> 
> I wuvs you.
> 
> You look darn good for 85. Rock on



amazing what a little botox and vitamin E can do..


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Awee...poor Tom!!! I love you babe....no matter HOW old you are!!!



Darn older men


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Awee...poor Tom!!! I love you babe....no matter HOW old you are!!!



 thank you babe


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

PirateMel said:


> Should have clarified - there from an Angel costume I made.
> However I was the devil.



You have the job...no matter what!!!


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> The dancing banana agrees with you.lol



maybe this time your camera will be fast enough to catch me doing an emoticon dance


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> maybe this time your camera will be fast enough to catch me doing an emoticon dance



 I tried SO hard in September too... I did get your splash on film coming out of the clown's mouth at least


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Well Chicas (and Tom)...I am heading home!
Tom and I will talk tonight and I will get back to you in the morning...
You all better behave...Carrie, Tracy, Robin, Mel-all of you get in a separate corner....Tom, you get to stand in the middle, it's dodgeball time!!!
Have a good night!


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I tried SO hard in September too... I did get your splash on film coming out of the clown's mouth at least



yes you did! I got one of you too, only I still don't know how you maintained perfect posture on that thing! 

I think "Bobo" slide runs are definitely on the agenda for May!


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well Chicas (and Tom)...I am heading home!
> Tom and I will talk tonight and I will get back to you in the morning...
> You all better behave...Carrie, Tracy, Robin, Mel-all of you get in a separate corner....Tom, you get to stand in the middle, it's dodgeball time!!!
> Have a good night!



Tom touched my corner
Jerk


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Tom touched my corner
> Jerk


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


>


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Tom, you get to stand in the middle, it's dodgeball time!!!



Thanks hon, you're all heart.


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


>



ok.. truce. 

btw, how many for sushi on Sunday before the KP adventure?


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> thanks hon, you're all heart.



i dont do hugs


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> i dont do hugs



not what your birthday cake said


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> not what your birthday cake said





Who has a picture of that. I never even got a photo. Oh so funny. 

Best birthday cake ever! You rock


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Who has a picture of that. I never even got a photo. Oh so funny.
> 
> Best birthday cake ever! You rock



 thanks.. I think Angy took it.. I'll look around for a copy.


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> thanks.. I think Angy took it.. I'll look around for a copy.



Angy takes pictures of everything. She must have. 

Oh memories. Jelly shots on the T...


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> We're talking now...
> We'll see...
> .




that's how I got dragged into this...no...no...no really I can't...really I would love to but I can't afford it...no...no....no...wait Matty is going?...no...umm airfares are really low right now...NO I CAN'T...what is that Matty? We can room together with two other people and you can get discounted Disney tickets...no...no really I shouldn't...oh crap...I'm going to DisneyWorld.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> Who has a picture of that. I never even got a photo. Oh so funny.
> 
> Best birthday cake ever! You rock



Of course I do!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> that's how I got dragged into this...no...no...no really I can't...really I would love to but I can't afford it...no...no....no...wait Matty is going?...no...umm airfares are really low right now...NO I CAN'T...what is that Matty? We can room together with two other people and you can get discounted Disney tickets...no...no really I shouldn't...oh crap...I'm going to DisneyWorld.




I dont see the problem. You got sucked in! Welcome to the cult. I mean group hehe. 
I cant wait to meet you in May Amy!


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Angy takes pictures of everything. She must have.
> 
> Oh memories. Jelly shots on the T...



right.. Mel's "_light_" jell-o shots.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Ahhh yes.. Jello Shots  and this small bar Angy brought


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Of course I do!!!





MY CAKE

YAyyyyyy 

Best birthday 
Thanks Tracy!!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Of course I do!!!



The shutter bug comes through! I promise not to make fun of your picture taking ever again! (ok, not for another week..)


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Ahhh yes.. Jello Shots  and this small bar Angy brought





Ok forgot about all the "booze" the VA chick brought


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> The shutter bug comes through! I promise not to make fun of your picture taking ever again! (ok, not for another week..)




One would be wise to remember that I may have some pictures you wouldn't like the world to see.


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> I dont see the problem. You got sucked in! Welcome to the cult. I mean group hehe.
> I cant wait to meet you in May Amy!



LOL thanks.  I can't wait for May either and to finally meet everyone!


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> One would be wise to remember that I may have some pictures you wouldn't like the world to see.



Thats awesome

Feel free to post a link Tracy


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> One would be wise to remember that I may have some pictures you wouldn't like the world to see.



one is shutting one's mouth..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> one is shutting one's mouth..



Good boy.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> LOL thank.  I can't wait for May either and to finally meet everyone!



Amy, I can't wait to meet you both!!!  You're gonna have such a great time!


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Who has a picture of that. I never even got a photo. Oh so funny.
> 
> Best birthday cake ever! You rock



I do will send you one.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> yes you did! I got one of you too, only I still don't know how you maintained perfect posture on that thing!
> 
> I think "Bobo" slide runs are definitely on the agenda for May!



We absolutely must take a spin down Bobo! Preferably before and not after we invade Jellyrolls.


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> We absolutely must take a spin down Bobo! Preferably before and not after we invade Jellyrolls.



I think Bobo's mouth closes at 10 anyway, so I think it'll be an afternoon/evening thing. Maybe after KP on Sunday?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> I think Bobo's mouth closes at 10 anyway, so I think it'll be an afternoon/evening thing. Maybe after KP on Sunday?



Oh that could be fun! I'm putting it on the agenda


----------



## bound2travel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Ahhh yes.. Jello Shots  and this small bar Angy brought



All I can say is.... I want to be near the room with the Baileys. 
I drank nearly an entire bottle two nights after my Dad died.

Kristi


----------



## ahoff

DisneyDreams21 said:


> We absolutely must take a spin down Bobo! Preferably before and not after we invade Jellyrolls.




That is a great idea, Robin!  My wait list came through also, so I will be at BW for my last two days.

I went past the local water park this evening, and was thinking it might be fun to go to BB or TL for part of a day.  

Or maybe an afternoon of poolhopping and visiting all the slides?  I have never been down the slide at OKW.


----------



## alan_renfroe

Hi all!    I have not posted on this thread before, but I wanted to let you all know about our Mammoth May Meet, (as we are calling it,) at Epcot on May 17th.  There are several of us that are meeting at 3pm in the France Pavilion just outside the Patisserie.  We even have t-shirts designed!!  If interested, you can visit the online store that we set up for the meet at www.cafepress.com/dismaymeet.  (Along with t-shirts, I also set up a thong with our logo on it!!)  

After the meet, some of us plan to stroll over to the Rose & Crown for a pint or two.    Everyone is welcome!   

Alan


----------



## MATTERHORN

You guys can't clam up when there's a threat of pictures! Come on, some of us weren't there. I'm so having my camera ready in May!

Andrea


----------



## Floydian

I'm getting scared


----------



## buena vista

alan_renfroe said:


> Hi all!    I have not posted on this thread before, but I wanted to let you all know about our Mammoth May Meet, (as we are calling it,) at Epcot on May 17th.  There are several of us that are meeting at 3pm in the France Pavilion just outside the Patisserie.  We even have t-shirts designed!!  If interested, you can visit the online store that we set up for the meet at www.cafepress.com/dismaymeet.  (Along with t-shirts, I also set up a thong with our logo on it!!)
> 
> After the meet, some of us plan to stroll over to the Rose & Crown for a pint or two.    Everyone is welcome!
> 
> Alan




Thanks for the post Alan! Looks like the DIS will be well represented on the 17th.


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> You guys can't clam up when there's a threat of pictures! Come on, some of us weren't there. I'm so having my camera ready in May!
> 
> Andrea



It's ok Andrea, I wasn't on the May trip last year either - the pics in the thread are from mini-meets on July 4th in Boston and at WDW in September. I'm sure you'll get some good pics on this trip! 

I'm also sure Tracy will share her pics with you. She's just exercising social tact in not posting some of the more embarassing ones (not lurid, just goofy).


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> That is a great idea, Robin!  My wait list came through also, so I will be at BW for my last two days.
> 
> I went past the local water park this evening, and was thinking it might be fun to go to BB or TL for part of a day.
> 
> Or maybe an afternoon of poolhopping and visiting all the slides?  I have never been down the slide at OKW.



Augie, I think some afternoon poolhopping is definitely in order! The sandcastle slide at OKW is good, but not much different from the scary clown slide at BWV.. I like the BWV pool area better - the clown (Bobo) is a character, and the slide has a better name (the "Keister Koaster" lol). Saratoga Springs has a great slide - pool is closed now for renovations, but will be open in May.. not sure they're ready for a visit from the DVC/Dissers though..


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Augie, I think some afternoon poolhopping is definitely in order! The sandcastle slide at OKW is good, but not much different from the scary clown slide at BWV.. I like the BWV pool area better - the clown (Bobo) is a character, and the slide has a better name (the "Keister Koaster" lol). Saratoga Springs has a great slide - pool is closed now for renovations, but will be open in May.. not sure they're ready for a visit from the DVC/Dissers though..



I am completely in for a water park or poolhopping!!  

Andrea


----------



## watank

*looks at the pic of the bar* Ooh Bailey's... 



alan_renfroe said:


> Hi all!    I have not posted on this thread before, but I wanted to let you all know about our Mammoth May Meet, (as we are calling it,) at Epcot on May 17th.  There are several of us that are meeting at 3pm in the France Pavilion just outside the Patisserie.  We even have t-shirts designed!!  If interested, you can visit the online store that we set up for the meet at www.cafepress.com/dismaymeet.  (Along with t-shirts, I also set up a *thong* with our logo on it!!)
> 
> After the meet, some of us plan to stroll over to the Rose & Crown for a pint or two.    Everyone is welcome!
> 
> Alan



A THONG?! 

-Ken


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

watank said:


> *looks at the pic of the bar* Ooh Bailey's...
> 
> 
> 
> A THONG?!
> 
> -Ken



OMG!!! I didn't want to be the one to point that out...who wants the word "Mammoth" on their woohoo?????.....


----------



## podsnel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> OMG!!! I didn't want to be the one to point that out...who wants the word "Mammoth" on their woohoo?????.....



Probably any man!


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> I am completely in for a water park or poolhopping!!
> 
> Andrea



I'm in for poolhopping over BB or TL.. it's cheaper and quicker, and given the ever growing itinerary I think more manageable.


----------



## buena vista

podsnel said:


> Probably any man!



 good one .. but then "meet" is misspelled


----------



## podsnel

buena vista said:


> good one ..* but then "meet" is misspelled *


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> good one .. but then "meet" is misspelled



OMG, ROFL! 

Andrea


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

buena vista said:


> good one .. but then "meet" is misspelled



Family Board!!!!!


----------



## APB513

buena vista said:


> good one .. but then "meet" is misspelled


----------



## APB513

I have to tell you that I am getting a litle nervous about this group.  

After seeing pictures of the "bar" I don't know if I can hang with you guys.  I am such a light weight, I'll be through after one drink 

But after the stress I have been under for the past few months, I am definitely willing to accept the challenge and try to keep up.

Can't wait to meet everyone in May!


----------



## buena vista

APB513 said:


> I have to tell you that I am getting a litle nervous about this group.
> 
> After seeing pictures of the "bar" I don't know if I can hang with you guys.  I am such a light weight, I'll be through after one drink
> 
> But after the stress I have been under for the past few months, I am definitely willing to accept the challenge and try to keep up.
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone in May!



Don't worry Angela, everyone goes at his/her own pace. The "bar" pic doesn't take into account that most of that alcohol was left untouched - of course there was enough wine and jell-o shots to keep the everyone happy .


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> I have to tell you that I am getting a litle nervous about this group.
> 
> After seeing pictures of the "bar" I don't know if I can hang with you guys.  I am such a light weight, I'll be through after one drink
> 
> But after the stress I have been under for the past few months, I am definitely willing to accept the challenge and try to keep up.
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone in May!



It will be a great time to increase your tolerance! 

But hey we have a first aid lady and a bar lady...maybe we need a sober lady to make sure we all get back to our rooms ok.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> It will be a great time to increase your tolerance!
> 
> But hey we have a first aid lady and a bar lady...maybe we need a sober lady to make sure we all get back to our rooms ok.



Count me out as the sober lady. I plan to enjoy my fair share of adult beverages. And I just might take you up on your challenge to increase me tolerance.  This would be a great time to do it since I won't be  home.  

I will just take Tom's advice and go at my own pace (now watch, after all of this talking I'll end up being the one who passes out under the table  )


----------



## buena vista

APB513 said:


> (now watch, after all of this talking I'll end up being the one who passes out under the table  )



Well if you do, you'll have plenty of friends to make sure you get back safely.. immediately after the requisite photos are taken


----------



## APB513

buena vista said:


> Well if you do, you'll have plenty of friends to make sure you get back safely.. immediately after the requisite photos are taken



That is so considerate of you


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Airfare: $245.40
Tickets: Expensive!!
Room: With my Hunny!
Partying with Friends........PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Flanigan

DW & I are bringing friends for a short trip during the Weekend of 15th, 16th and 17th in May of this year.


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Airfare: $245.40
> Tickets: Expensive!!
> Room: With my Hunny!
> Partying with Friends........PRICELESS!!!



You're gonna love it! 

Angela, if I'm not already on a KP team for Sunday, please include me and RoseAnne (MM4M) as a team, or we can partner with an existing one.


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Airfare: $245.40
> Tickets: Expensive!!
> Room: With my Hunny!
> Partying with Friends........PRICELESS!!!



You made me day.. honestly. 

I can not wait to have you there. 

My tattoo soul sista!


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> You're gonna love it!
> 
> Angela, if I'm not already on a KP team for Sunday, please include me and RoseAnne (MM4M) as a team, or we can partner with an existing one.




Do you still want me to call CA Grill?


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> You made me day.. honestly.
> 
> I can not wait to have you there.
> 
> My tattoo soul sista!



Excellent - Disney will never be the same


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Carrieannew said:


> You made me day.. honestly.
> 
> I can not wait to have you there.
> 
> My tattoo soul sista!




I am pretty happy to be going!!!
Yes, This tattoo sista has your back!!!


----------



## APB513

buena vista said:


> You're gonna love it!
> 
> Angela, if I'm not already on a KP team for Sunday, please include me and RoseAnne (MM4M) as a team, or we can partner with an existing one.



Hi Tom and RoseAnne - 

I put you down for the KP Adventure.  Here are the Teams:

Team 1
Tracy (jadedbeauty14304)
Robin (DisneyDreams21)
Angela (APB513)

Team 2
Darcy (nurse.darcy)
Rob (Bloodhound) 
Andrea (Matterhorn) 
Amy (Sand2270) 

Team 3
Ken (watank)
Patty (Dismem98)
Brad (Floydian)

Team 4
Tom (BuenaVista)
RoseAnn (MOREMICKEYFORME)

If anyone else wants to participate, let me know and I will add you to the list


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I am pretty happy to be going!!!
> Yes, This tattoo sista has your back!!!





Feel so much better now. Yay


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

PirateMel said:


> Excellent - Disney will never be the same



Not because of me...I am an innocent one!!!


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Airfare: $245.40
> Tickets: Expensive!!
> Room: With my Hunny!
> Partying with Friends........PRICELESS!!!



Looks like they twisted your arm   Looking forward to meeting you


----------



## MATTERHORN

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Airfare: $245.40
> Tickets: Expensive!!
> Room: With my Hunny!
> Partying with Friends........PRICELESS!!!



The more the merrier!! I shouldn't be spending anything right now either, but it'll be so worth it!!  Glad you are onboard!!!

Andrea


----------



## APB513

I just paid off my trip!!!!!     

Is it May yet??!!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

APB513 said:


> Looks like they twisted your arm   Looking forward to meeting you



Damn Peer Pressure!!!
You should see my arm, full of bruises!!!
I can't wait to meet you, too. I'm a lightweight for drinking purposes...so I hope I am not next to you on the floor at the "drink fest"...


----------



## Carrieannew

APB513 said:


> Hi Tom and RoseAnne -
> 
> I put you down for the KP Adventure.  Here are the Teams:
> 
> Team 1
> Tracy (jadedbeauty14304)
> Robin (DisneyDreams21)
> Angela (APB513)
> 
> Team 2
> Darcy (nurse.darcy)
> Rob (Bloodhound)
> Andrea (Matterhorn)
> Amy (Sand2270)
> 
> Team 3
> Ken (watank)
> Patty (Dismem98)
> Brad (Floydian)
> 
> Team 4
> Tom (BuenaVista)
> RoseAnn (MOREMICKEYFORME)
> 
> If anyone else wants to participate, let me know and I will add you to the list



Hey Angela

PirateMel and I would like to join also
We are hijacking I mean joining Tom and Roseannes team


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

MATTERHORN said:


> The more the merrier!! I shouldn't be spending anything right now either, but it'll be so worth it!!  Glad you are onboard!!!
> 
> Andrea



Thanks Andrea...I am looking forward to meeting you, too. I will be bringing my camera, I am not a shutterbug like Tracy- but I will want a bunch of photos of my Dis friends...


----------



## APB513

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Angela
> 
> PirateMel and I would like to join also
> We are hijacking I mean joining Tom and Roseannes team



Hi Carrie - 

What is PirateMel's name?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Angela
> 
> PirateMel and I would like to join also
> We are hijacking I mean joining Tom and Roseannes team



Carrie and Mel-Hijack away....
Tom...how do you do it?? You aren't even playing on the boards and you have managed to get on a team surrounded by women...poor guy!!!


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Damn Peer Pressure!!!
> You should see my arm, full of bruises!!!
> I can't wait to meet you, too. I'm a lightweight for drinking purposes...so I hope I am not next to you on the floor at the "drink fest"...



We'll probably end up being the worst offenders   

btw - get a hall pass to go see the band aid lady.  She'll probably have something for those bruises


----------



## buena vista

APB513 said:


> Hi Carrie -
> 
> What is PirateMel's name?



Melanie


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Carrie and Mel-Hijack away....
> Tom...how do you do it?? You aren't even playing on the boards and you have managed to get on a team surrounded by women...poor guy!!!



I know! You picked the busiest afternoon for this! (I'm not complaining).. I'll be more active when I get out of my next mtg...


----------



## APB513

buena vista said:


> Melanie



Thanks, Tom.  I wasn't sure if she went by Melanie or Mel.


----------



## APB513

buena vista said:


> I know! You picked the busiest afternoon for this! (I'm not complaining).. I'll be more active when I get out of my next mtg...



You mean you are actually doing work at work?  What a novel idea! Wish I had thought of that


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

APB513 said:


> We'll probably end up being the worst offenders



Oh Brother...OK, I claim a seat next to you!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Carrie and Mel-Hijack away....
> Tom...how do you do it?? You aren't even playing on the boards and you have managed to get on a team surrounded by women...poor guy!!!



I am going to up my milage on threadmill and bike daily to be prepared to be on Tom's team. I'm good as long as I have a drink in hand. 



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Thanks Andrea...I am looking forward to meeting you, too. I will be bringing my camera, I am not a shutterbug like Tracy- but I will want a bunch of photos of my Dis friends...



Cant wait to meet you also Andrea and Amy!!!



APB513 said:


> Hi Carrie -
> 
> What is PirateMel's name?





buena vista said:


> Melanie



Yup!
Im a big slacker and couldnt keep up


----------



## APB513

Here are the team assignments for the "Kim Possible World Showcase *Mis*adventures/Drinking around the World DISers Tour"

Team 1
Tracy (jadedbeauty14304)
Robin (DisneyDreams21)
Angela (APB513)

Team 2
Darcy (nurse.darcy)
Rob (Bloodhound) 
Andrea (Matterhorn) 
Amy (Sand2270) 

Team 3
Ken (watank)
Patty (Dismem98)
Brad (Floydian)

Team 4
Tom (BuenaVista)
RoseAnn (MOREMICKEYFORME)
Carrie (Carrieannw)
Melanie (PirateMel)


----------



## DisneyDreams21

ahoff said:


> That is a great idea, Robin!  My wait list came through also, so I will be at BW for my last two days.
> 
> I went past the local water park this evening, and was thinking it might be fun to go to BB or TL for part of a day.
> 
> Or maybe an afternoon of poolhopping and visiting all the slides?  I have never been down the slide at OKW.



Augie, I am in.  It's not a complete trip without a few waterslides.



APB513 said:


> I have to tell you that I am getting a litle nervous about this group.
> 
> After seeing pictures of the "bar" I don't know if I can hang with you guys.  I am such a light weight, I'll be through after one drink
> 
> But after the stress I have been under for the past few months, I am definitely willing to accept the challenge and try to keep up.
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone in May!



LOL Angela--don't worry.  As you witness almost daily lately on these boards, most of us do not really need the alcohol to be a little loopy. It takes very little to stir us up.



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Airfare: $245.40
> Tickets: Expensive!!
> Room: With my Hunny!
> Partying with Friends........PRICELESS!!!



 You did it!!!! I'm glad our peer pressure worked! We've been very successful lately (ie. Amy, Andrea LOL).


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You did it!!!! I'm glad our peer pressure worked! We've been very successful lately (ie. Amy, Andrea LOL).



Who do we need to focus on next and put the peer pressure on. Who isnt going yet. 

I have to puchase my sippy cup for the KP adventure and being on Tom's team. I wouldnt want to spill my slushie or margarita


----------



## MATTERHORN

Carrieannew said:


> Cant wait to meet you also Andrea and Amy!!!



Thanks! Same here, this trip is gonna be great!! 



Carrieannew said:


> Who do we need to focus on next and put the peer pressure on. Who isnt going yet.
> 
> I have to puchase my sippy cup for the KP adventure and being on Tom's team. I wouldnt want to spill my slushie or margarita



Yeah, I'm feeling the need to seriously pressure someone else right now. Let's brainstorm!

Andrea


----------



## Carrieannew

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks! Same here, this trip is gonna be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm feeling the need to seriously pressure someone else right now. Let's brainstorm!
> 
> Andrea



ohhhhhh. Yes. Lets. 

Next target on tap


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

MATTERHORN said:


> Thanks! Same here, this trip is gonna be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm feeling the need to seriously pressure someone else right now. Let's brainstorm!
> 
> Andrea




You guys are awful! Just aweful!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Carrieannew said:


> ohhhhhh. Yes. Lets.
> 
> Next target on tap



I think we may have sent some into hiding.  Our methods are pretty effective.


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I think we may have sent some into hiding.  Our methods are pretty effective.





It was all me

My bad


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Night Ladies and Gents-I'm off to Domesticated Bliss!
How many more "Sleeps"???


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Night Ladies and Gents-I'm off to Domesticated Bliss!
> How many more "Sleeps"???



I count 49.. 7 weeks.


----------



## Beavis

ok i know i'm new but you all are a funny group  

So is there a list of what is going on or what weekend you picked. I will be at POP in may 9-17th and plan on taking it easy this trip.

Bob


----------



## Carrieannew

Beavis said:


> ok i know i'm new but you all are a funny group
> 
> So is there a list of what is going on or what weekend you picked. I will be at POP in may 9-17th and plan on taking it easy this trip.
> 
> Bob



Hello Bob! 
Many of us are staying at pop. 

I know there is a big monorail pubcrawl friday evening 5-15th, there is a KP adventure thingy Sunday I believe. I started a thread for a sushi meet on sunday. I think there are a few other meets too.


----------



## APB513

Beavis said:


> ok i know i'm new but you all are a funny group
> 
> So is there a list of what is going on or what weekend you picked. I will be at POP in may 9-17th and plan on taking it easy this trip.
> 
> Bob





Carrieannew said:


> Hello Bob!
> Many of us are staying at pop.
> 
> I know there is a big monorail pubcrawl friday evening 5-15th, there is a *KP adventure thingy* Sunday I believe. I started a thread for a sushi meet on sunday. I think there are a few other meets too.



Hi Bob - 

Here is the information for the "KP adventure thingy".  

On Sunday, May 17th, a group of us are meeting at the France Pavillion in EPCOT at 3:30 pm to participate in the "KPWSA/DATW" tour.

The Kim Possible World Showcase Adventure is an interactive quest in EPCOT.
Here is a link to read more about the KPWSA - http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/epcot/attractions/kim-possible/

So far, there are four teams.  The plan is to also partake in some adult beverages as we are doing the KPWSA - hence the DATW (drinking around the world).  The DATW portion of the tour is optional 

If you would like to participate, let me know and I will assign you to a team.

Angela


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Wowza well lookie lookie, yet another innocent has fallen victim of our predatory peer pressure to WDW advances. LOL  Welcome to the May meet Roseanne!! 

And hello there Beavis, hopefully we will see ya while we take it easy by the pool at POP during our time there in May. Also, there are a ton of meets planned etc... etc... if you like that sort of thing. LOL

Poolhopping, waterslides, jellyrolls and amazing food are all on my list for May. 

Oh and hanging out with some of the most awesome Disney fanatics ever!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Poolhopping, waterslides, jellyrolls and amazing food are all on my list for May.
> 
> Oh and hanging out with some of the most awesome Disney fanatics ever!!



Apparently, they are all on my list, too!!!


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> I'm in for poolhopping over BB or TL.. it's cheaper and quicker




As each pool will have a pool bar, I wonder if it would wind up cheaper and quicker


RoseAnne, cool that you will be joining in the fun!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

It will be nice to see you again, Auggie!


----------



## sand2270

morning all.  Matty almost talked me into a quick weekend trip to Disneyland tomorrow but I can't do it.  May can't get here fast enough.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

ahoff said:


> As each pool will have a pool bar, I wonder if it would wind up cheaper and quicker



You might want to ask this guy about the dangers of pool bars...


----------



## Floydian

sand2270 said:


> morning all.  Matty almost talked me into a quick weekend trip to Disneyland tomorrow but I can't do it.  May can't get here fast enough.



Who needs May? I think I'll go to WDW after work today.


----------



## sand2270

Floydian said:


> Who needs May? I think I'll go to WDW after work today.



lol nice


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You might want to ask this guy about the dangers of pool bars...



Thanks a lot Robin.. I got your answer right here...


----------



## sand2270

Beavis said:


> ok i know i'm new but you all are a funny group
> 
> So is there a list of what is going on or what weekend you picked. I will be at POP in may 9-17th and plan on taking it easy this trip.
> 
> Bob




Welcome Bob!


----------



## ahoff

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> It will be nice to see you again, Augie!




Yes, and I think it will be a bit warmer


----------



## ahoff

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You might want to ask this guy about the dangers of pool bars...




Was this before or after the slide?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You might want to ask this guy about the dangers of pool bars...




Hahahaha yeah he looks like he knows all too well what happens when you mix Bobo slide and pool bar...lol It is however an improvement from earlier in the day at lunch...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

ahoff said:


> Yes, and I think it will be a bit warmer



We won't need the scarfs, hats, mittens, and boots for this get together!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Floydian said:


> Who needs May? I think I'll go to WDW after work today.



There is a little green envy monster hanging on my shoulder because of you!!


----------



## APB513

Floydian said:


> Who needs May? I think I'll go to WDW after work today.



Thanks for rubbing it in


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahahaha yeah he looks like he knows all too well what happens when you mix Bobo slide and pool bar...lol It is however an improvement from earlier in the day at lunch...



Keep it up Tracy.. yeah, go ahead, call me an elf!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Keep it up Tracy.. yeah, go ahead, call me an elf!!



But you ARE an Elf!!!!


----------



## buena vista

One of my objectives on the May trip will be to make sure that someone, anyone, gets a really great picture of Tracy..well,... being Tracy.. hehehe


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> One of my objectives on the May trip will be to make sure that someone, anyone, gets a really great picture of Tracy..well,... being Tracy.. hehehe




Oh Tom, just buy me some drinks and get the camera out...lol


----------



## buena vista

I'm sure this is covered elsewhere on the boards, but I thought I'd post it here as well:

http://boston.bizjournals.com/boston/stories/2009/03/23/daily58.html?surround=etf

Good thing many in the May group know their way around WDW and should be able enjoy the trip in spite of the reduced census of fabulous CM's to help us in our mission. Sad for those who will be affected by this though.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I'm sure this is covered elsewhere on the boards, but I thought I'd post it here as well:
> 
> http://boston.bizjournals.com/boston/stories/2009/03/23/daily58.html?surround=etf
> 
> Good thing many in the May group know their way around WDW and should be able enjoy the trip in spite of the reduced census of fabulous CM's to help us in our mission. Sad for those who will be affected by this though.



That sucks for those CM's. Just goes to show you that the recession is hitting everywhere.

Looks like we may need to get the button maker out and make our "If Found Return to ..." Buttons


----------



## Sha

Floydian said:


> Who needs May? I think I'll go to WDW after work today.



A coworker asked me if I had any plans. I said, I will play it by ear. Am oncall, but we didnt hear anything, and don't think we will over the weekend since 2 of our main surgeons are on break now. She sort of implied I could go to Disney if I wanted too LOL and its just 90 minutes away.....


----------



## Sha

If I missed your name on the list, or if you have cancelled out, let me know. I can add to this original post as needed. *Bold* means that they are going to be at the monorail crawl on Friday, 15th of May, 9pm.


*Carrieannew*
*Nurse.Darcy*
*jadedbeauty14304*
englishrose47
*DisneyDreams21*
tsing
*APB513*
*Sha* *+ 2*
*Floydian*
*feistygalkmc*
*bound2travel*
Tiggerbounce2
CastleCreations
*Tinkerbell87512*
*disneyfanx3*
*Bloodhound*
*Jeffl34*
*Dismem98*
*WDmommyof4* (?)
FlChick
*Buena Vista*
*Lauren_Elizabeth*
podsnel
Camster0307
Karajeboo
*watank*
*ahoff*
*Matterhorn*
*Sand2270*
*Anna77*
*MoreMickeyForMe*
*Beavis*
*JohnEric*
*NH_Bubba*
*the 102nd Dalmation*


----------



## sand2270

is anything planned for Saturday evening?


----------



## jordancej

Youll need to take me off the monorail crawl... having to shorten my trip, comin in on Monday and leaving Friday afternoon... having to cancel my seat at Kona, i sent a PM to Robin, hope she got it... I'll have to catch yall next time.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> is anything planned for Saturday evening?



I don't think there are any "official" plans.  

I'm meeting some DISers at Aloha Isle in the MK at 8pm to have a Dole Whip and to watch Spectro.  

Here's the thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30965101#post30965101


----------



## Sha

jordancej said:


> Youll need to take me off the monorail crawl... having to shorten my trip, comin in on Monday and leaving Friday afternoon... having to cancel my seat at Kona, i sent a PM to Robin, hope she got it... I'll have to catch yall next time.



Sorry to hear that... but taken care of


----------



## Floydian

Sha said:


> A coworker asked me if I had any plans. I said, I will play it by ear. Am oncall, but we didnt hear anything, and don't think we will over the weekend since 2 of our main surgeons are on break now. She sort of implied I could go to Disney if I wanted too LOL and its just 90 minutes away.....



hehe...btw...I didn't actually go...I only said that because I could 

Slacks and dress shoes are not the best for touring Disney, and by the time I got home, etc, etc...plus having to be back home in time to sleep enough to wake up at 5am...work day visits are very rare for me. However, this being my Friday, and no dress code at work on weekends, I could go straight from here if I wanted to!

If only something could make this flippin arthritis *&^*(! go away. Maybe I should start drinking again...


----------



## Sha

Floydian said:


> hehe...btw...I didn't actually go...I only said that because I could
> 
> Slacks and dress shoes are not the best for touring Disney, and by the time I got home, etc, etc...plus having to be back home in time to sleep enough to wake up at 5am...work day visits are very rare for me. However, this being my Friday, and no dress code at work on weekends, I could go straight from here if I wanted to!
> 
> If only something could make this flippin arthritis *&^*(! go away. Maybe I should start drinking again...



Sweetie, you need to learn to carry a change of clothes and shoes in your car  that way, if the mood strikes... you got it!


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> I don't think there are any "official" plans.
> 
> I'm meeting some DISers at Aloha Isle in the MK at 8pm to have a Dole Whip and to watch Spectro.
> 
> Here's the thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30965101#post30965101



thanks trying to get an idea what's going on


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

jordancej said:


> Youll need to take me off the monorail crawl... having to shorten my trip, comin in on Monday and leaving Friday afternoon... having to cancel my seat at Kona, i sent a PM to Robin, hope she got it... I'll have to catch yall next time.



Yes Robin got your PM, so sorry you have to shorten your trip!  Hope we can meet up next time!

Robin and I don't really like to plan too much, so we are going with the flow on Saturday.  For sure we are going to Jellyrolls Saturday night.  We may hit up a park in the day, pool in afternoon... but that is just about the extent of our pre-planning.  It is funny because this is the most we have ever planned for one of our "adult" trips and we really don't have much planned. LOL 


Anywhere we go, we make it a good time and just being at the World is enough for me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yes Robin got your PM, so sorry you have to shorten your trip!  Hope we can meet up next time!
> 
> Robin and I don't really like to plan too much, so we are going with the flow on Saturday.  For sure we are going to Jellyrolls Saturday night.  We may hit up a park in the day, pool in afternoon... but that is just about the extent of our pre-planning.  It is funny because this is the most we have ever planned for one of our "adult" trips and we really don't have much planned. LOL
> 
> 
> Anywhere we go, we make it a good time and just being at the World is enough for me.



Sounds like the perfect Disney vacation to me. . .

Anyway some info on the KP adventure. . .we got our ticket at Innoventions ( the side to the RIGHT of Spaceship earth). Picked up the ticket at 1:30 p.m. and our adventure was scheduled for 3:15...Not bad.  . .

My point is though if we want to do KP approx. 3:30 we need to pick up the tix earlier than that. . .YAY MORE SLUSHIES IN FRANCE . . .


----------



## libertybell7

YAY! More slushies in france....


----------



## podsnel

libertybell7 said:


> YAY! More slushies in france....



I like the sound of that!  Vive le France!!!!


----------



## black562

Oh I'm sorry, but I'm afraid the slushie stand and Dole Whip locations will be closed for refurbishment throughout the month of May.  I do appologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## podsnel

black562 said:


> Oh I'm sorry, but I'm afraid the slushie stand and Dole Whip locations will be closed for refurbishment throughout the month of May.  I do appologize for any inconvenience this may cause.



That is sooo not funny!


----------



## sand2270

Disney channel has been playing Disney animated movies all day...I have it on in the background while I clean the house and stuff.  So far I have seen Hercules and Aladdin and now it's Mulan.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Sounds like the perfect Disney vacation to me. . .
> 
> Anyway some info on the KP adventure. . .we got our ticket at Innoventions ( the side to the RIGHT of Spaceship earth). Picked up the ticket at 1:30 p.m. and our adventure was scheduled for 3:15...Not bad.  . .
> 
> My point is though if we want to do KP approx. 3:30 we need to pick up the tix earlier than that. . .YAY MORE SLUSHIES IN FRANCE . . .



Since I'll be in EPCOT, I was thinking maybe I could get the tickets.  Can I get the KP tickets for everyone or would I need everyone's park tickets to do that?


----------



## black562

APB513 said:


> Since I'll be in EPCOT, I was thinking maybe I could get the tickets.  Can I get the KP tickets for everyone or would I need everyone's park tickets to do that?



You would only be able to get one ticket with your card.


----------



## Beavis

Sounds like this group knows how to have fun. 
I have to be at the airport sunday for a 5pm flight back to Oregon. But the friday pub crawl sounds like a blast. And anything that includes going to a pool. I plan to start my days with a visit to TL or BB then hit a park  Oh and I will be at the pool of POP usually late


----------



## sand2270

Beavis said:


> Sounds like this group knows how to have fun.
> I have to be at the airport sunday for a 5pm flight back to Oregon. But the friday pub crawl sounds like a blast. And anything that includes going to a pool. I plan to start my days with a visit to TL or BB then hit a park  Oh and I will be at the pool of POP usually late




Wow someone else in my timezone...there aren't a lot of us .

A bunch of us are staying at POP as well.


----------



## Beavis

sand2270 said:


> Wow someone else in my timezone...there aren't a lot of us .
> 
> A bunch of us are staying at POP as well.



AZ is closer than most - For me It is just as easy to goto WDW as it is DL. WDW wins most of the time


----------



## Sha

Beavis said:


> Sounds like this group knows how to have fun.
> I have to be at the airport sunday for a 5pm flight back to Oregon. But the friday pub crawl sounds like a blast. And anything that includes going to a pool. I plan to start my days with a visit to TL or BB then hit a park  Oh and I will be at the pool of POP usually late



Will add you to the list then


----------



## bound2travel

Floydian said:


> If only something could make this flippin arthritis *&^*(! go away. Maybe I should start drinking again...



If you find something that works, let me know. I need to start taking condroitin/glucosimine again. Orth. dr said it helps some people (like my nephew). I havn't taken it regularly enough to know 

Kristi


----------



## Sha

bound2travel said:


> If you find something that works, let me know. I need to start taking condroitin/glucosimine again. Orth. dr said it helps some people (like my nephew). I havn't taken it regularly enough to know
> 
> Kristi



as long as you aren't allergic to sulfa based drugs it can help


----------



## Carrieannew

Beavis said:


> Sounds like this group knows how to have fun.
> I have to be at the airport sunday for a 5pm flight back to Oregon. But the friday pub crawl sounds like a blast. And anything that includes going to a pool. I plan to start my days with a visit to TL or BB then hit a park  Oh and I will be at the pool of POP usually late



Woohoo another victim I mean Dis'r going!!! Woohoo

Look for the loud awesome fun group at Petals! That will be us


----------



## Floydian

bound2travel said:


> If you find something that works, let me know. I need to start taking condroitin/glucosimine again. Orth. dr said it helps some people (like my nephew). I havn't taken it regularly enough to know
> 
> Kristi



I'm still in the early stages of diagnosis and treatment. So far, all I've gotten is "take painkillers" and "get blood tests". Still waiting on the results of blood tests, and hoping to get an appt with a Rheumatologist earlier than May 23. As of now, light activity helps, but too much activity, like walking 4 miles at MK yesterday...is a bit too much. Also, it's all over my body now (shoulders, elbows, wrists, fingers, hips, knees, ankles, toes), which is making life unhappy at times...

ouch...that hurt typing that paragraph...had to take a break 

Oh hey! The supplement I bought and have not been taking regularly has both of those in it. Maybe I should take 2/day like it recommends, instead of 2/week when I remember to, like I have been.



Sha said:


> as long as you aren't allergic to sulfa based drugs it can help



As far as I know, I'm not allergic to anything here, other than growing up. 

Funny thing...I decided to buy an AP for the first time in years for the exercise. What better place to go and walk a few miles than Disney? Now I'm thinking I'll need an ECV to visit with people in May. So much for exercise...heh


----------



## Sha

Floydian said:


> Now I'm thinking I'll need an ECV to visit with people in May. So much for exercise...heh



Ive noticed that people do not move out of the way for people that are in them.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

nurse.darcy said:


> Sounds like the perfect Disney vacation to me. . .
> 
> Anyway some info on the KP adventure. . .we got our ticket at Innoventions ( the side to the RIGHT of Spaceship earth). Picked up the ticket at 1:30 p.m. and our adventure was scheduled for 3:15...Not bad.  . .
> 
> My point is though if we want to do KP approx. 3:30 we need to pick up the tix earlier than that. . .YAY MORE SLUSHIES IN FRANCE . . .



Darcy- Are the return stubs for KP like fast passes? You can use them later? Meaning that if I got a pass earlier in the day that states my mission starts at 2pm, can I return at 3:30 and use it, or am I SOL?


----------



## bound2travel

Floydian said:


> Funny thing...I decided to buy an AP for the first time in years for the exercise. What better place to go and walk a few miles than Disney? Now I'm thinking I'll need an ECV to visit with people in May. So much for exercise...heh




I only have it in my right knee (surgery in 86) and my lower back. I had to get an ECV last May after visiting TL. The wave pool did a number on my knee . There were times I could barely walk. I have a brace the dr gave me for when I have to do a lot of walking - which I'm not really suppose to do . It helps, but only so much. I also can't walk fast as that doesn't help . As long as I can sit and rest every so often, I'm generally ok. Having a bad knee at 41 really stinks.

Hope they find something to help you soon. Hey, maybe I'll get an ECV in May and we can have races around WS . Just joking.. 

Kristi


----------



## APB513

black562 said:


> You would only be able to get one ticket with your card.



OK. Thanks!


----------



## JohnEric

Sha,

Would you please add me to the list?  I just made reservations for Boardwalk (which puts me within stumbling distance of Jellyrolls... must remember to bring my own olives).

Will be there Friday through Sunday, so can join monorail crawl as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Carrieannew

JohnEric said:


> Sha,
> 
> Would you please add me to the list?  I just made reservations for Boardwalk (which puts me within stumbling distance of Jellyrolls... must remember to bring my own olives).
> 
> Will be there Friday through Sunday, so can join monorail crawl as well.  Thanks!



Yay

Cant wait to see you again John Eric!!!


----------



## Sha

JohnEric said:


> Sha,
> 
> Would you please add me to the list?  I just made reservations for Boardwalk (which puts me within stumbling distance of Jellyrolls... must remember to bring my own olives).
> 
> Will be there Friday through Sunday, so can join monorail crawl as well.  Thanks!



will take care of it right now. Anyone else, just let me know. Link in in my siggy... and if you aren't in bold and plan to be at MC, I will fix that too.


----------



## JohnEric

Carrieannew said:


> Yay
> 
> Cant wait to see you again John Eric!!!



Awww... thanks!    Looking forward to seeing you, too!



Sha said:


> will take care of it right now. Anyone else, just let me know. Link in in my siggy... and if you aren't in bold and plan to be at MC, I will fix that too.



Looks good, thanks!


----------



## jeffl34

The best thing about the Roll that is Jelly is that between sets if you get a sudden urge of Dance fever or you somehow enter into a dance exposition you can always go over to the Atlantic dance hall and let it out  






39 days to go


----------



## APB513

jeffl34 said:


> The best thing about the Roll that is Jelly is that between sets if you get a sudden urge of Dance fever or you somehow enter into a dance exposition you can always go over to the Atlantic dance hall and let it out ……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 39 days to go



What type of music do they play at the Atlantic Dance Hall?

ETA:  Oops, I just saw the sign in the window.  I think I will have to check it out one night.


----------



## Carrieannew

JohnEric said:


> Awww... thanks!    Looking forward to seeing you, too!



If I hugged.. I would offer you one. But I dont. So here's a tap for ya hehe


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Don't believe her, I got 2 hugs last time we met...


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> If I hugged.. I would offer you one. But I dont. So here's a tap for ya hehe





You do TOO hug so stop fibbing to John...lol ... Ok so I know , I know, I have been too busy with work and life to post on here much or even read much of anything unless its on the last page, must catch up.... and stop trying to twist my arm on this May thingy..we all know I am going Memorial Day weekend... not certain 100% on any other dates so if I do I shall wing it solo.....

and Jeffs post above made me think of that night at Mannequins after the evening at AC.... and then of course thinking of Mannequins made me think of Angel, which made me think of the girl passed out drunk on the side of the dance floor while her friends sat there and said "No shes not passed out" which in turn got me to thinking about drinking, which made me think of  frozen margaritas and Pina Colavas and there is only one place I can get a Pina Colava and that is WDW so...............................
(Oh, and Hi Y'all!!! )


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Don't believe her, I got 2 hugs last time we met...



Woohoo!!! Hello my friend  and you are so right....Carrie just PRETENDS to NOT like hugs but she actually lives for them, why do you think she hangs out with all of us.....if you dont like hugs you cant hang with us and stay sane as we are indeed a huggy bunch.....


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hugs to you my dear!!! Miss you!
We have to plan a New England meet again this summer...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> If I hugged.. I would offer you one. But I dont. So here's a tap for ya hehe



I got a hug from Carrie...she secretly loves to hug...


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Don't believe her, I got 2 hugs last time we met...



Only because you are my TSS

Have I mentioned how awesome it is that you are coming and I get to spend more time with you and Tom. Very happy about that. 




acm563 said:


> You do TOO hug so stop fibbing to John...lol ... Ok so I know , I know, I have been too busy with work and life to post on here much or even read much of anything unless its on the last page, must catch up.... and stop trying to twist my arm on this May thingy..we all know I am going Memorial Day weekend... not certain 100% on any other dates so if I do I shall wing it solo.....
> 
> and Jeffs post above made me think of that night at Mannequins after the evening at AC.... and then of course thinking of Mannequins made me think of Angel, which made me think of the girl passed out drunk on the side of the dance floor while her friends sat there and said "No shes not passed out" which in turn got me to thinking about drinking, which made me think of  frozen margaritas and Pina Colavas and there is only one place I can get a Pina Colava and that is WDW so...............................
> (Oh, and Hi Y'all!!! )




Oh I was so drunk that night. And Leslye and Laura.. two of the best Orlando BFF's I could have. 




acm563 said:


> Woohoo!!! Hello my friend  and you are so right....Carrie just PRETENDS to NOT like hugs but she actually lives for them, why do you think she hangs out with all of us.....if you dont like hugs you cant hang with us and stay sane as we are indeed a huggy bunch.....





tawasdave said:


> I got a hug from Carrie...she secretly loves to hug...



I will start a list of approved people I will hug.


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hugs to you my dear!!! Miss you!
> We have to plan a New England meet again this summer...



Ohh how about something in CT or MA.. six flags or lake compounce maybe?!?! With the kids too. You bring yours. My daughter would love other kids to play with.


----------



## sand2270

wow...I just got the email from my Small World TA that my final payments are due soon for the trip with my DD.  Can't believe these are so close now!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Carrieannew said:


> Ohh how about something in CT or MA.. six flags or lake compounce maybe?!?! With the kids too. You bring yours. My daughter would love other kids to play with.



Lets get thru the May meet, then we can start planning some stuff.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

sand2270 said:


> wow...I just got the email from my Small World TA that my final payments are due soon for the trip with my DD.  Can't believe these are so close now!



EeeeK  Final Payments=bad...getting closer to Disney=GOOD!!!


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> EeeeK  Final Payments=bad...getting closer to Disney=GOOD!!!



Don't know what's wrong with my first ticker.  Even though I created it around the 10 week mark, it is set to start counting down at the 7 week mark.  It's driving me crazy...I want that little monorail to start moving!

edit:  Hey! we are already at the 7 week mark...I think the thing is broken.  I just made a new one.  I think my monorail broke down


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Time to get rid of the monorail slider and get a princess one...


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Time to get rid of the monorail slider and get a princess one...




see this is one of my quirks...a floating princess just doesn't look right to me...if she had wings or a balloon (like my pooh one) than I would change it.  Guess I could have used tinkerbell...she has wings.   

I know...I'm weird.


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Lets get thru the May meet, then we can start planning some stuff.



Aww I am so glad you stepped up and plan to plan the next meet after May. So nice of you 

I am so not a planner. I make suggestions and hope people roll with it. 

Rolling rolling rolling hehe  

Just ask Angy


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Ohh how about something in CT or MA.. six flags or lake compounce maybe?!?! With the kids too. You bring yours. My daughter would love other kids to play with.



Cool, but not sure where the lake is?


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> see this is one of my quirks...a floating princess just doesn't look right to me...if she had wings or a balloon (like my pooh one) than I would change it.  Guess I could have used tinkerbell...she has wings.
> 
> I know...I'm weird.



Dude. 
We must have a Lost discussion.  I'll save it for facebook though or email. Dont want to clog the thread.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Cool, but not sure where the lake is?



Bristol. Couple towns over from me. Also the town of the CR we were talking about. 

Oh sweet your second planner. 

You guys just keep steppin up. Fantabulous


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> Dude.
> We must have a Lost discussion.  I'll save it for facebook though or email. Dont want to clog the thread.



sounds good, I am always up for a Lost discussion.


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Bristol. Couple towns over from me. Also the town of the CR we were talking about.
> 
> Oh sweet your second planner.
> 
> You guys just keep steppin up. Fantabulous



Haven't you figured out yet that I am a bad influence yet 

Road trip - when, where ... I am there 

I need something to do all day at work, anyway.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Carrie, I will start the planning process, but you know what's going to happen? A business man with a suit is going to come along next to me and pull out a laptop to start an Excel spreadsheet of ideas...that's when I get to hand it over...SWEET!!! 
(Hi hun...)


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> Don't know what's wrong with my first ticker.  Even though I created it around the 10 week mark, it is set to start counting down at the 7 week mark.  It's driving me crazy...I want that little monorail to start moving!
> 
> edit:  Hey! we are already at the 7 week mark...I think the thing is broken.  I just made a new one.  I think my monorail broke down



Don't like these tickers either, they don't seem to move


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Don't like these tickers either, they don't seem to move



so the geek in me was trying to figure them out the other day cause that one wasn't moving and I figured out the little numbers on the bottom are weeks until your trip.  My pooh one has been moving slowly along but the monorail one is stuck.  I think it needs to be shut down for a refurbishment.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Aww I am so glad you stepped up and plan to plan the next meet after May. So nice of you
> 
> I am so not a planner. I make suggestions and hope people roll with it.
> 
> Rolling rolling rolling hehe
> 
> Just ask Angy



Not a planner...Just a hugger...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

PirateMel said:


> Don't like these tickers either, they don't seem to move




Pipe down there, Mel.
You get to go on a cruise soon....


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Pipe down there, Mel.
> You get to go on a cruise soon....



a cruise!  You lucky girl.

The closest I will get to a deck are the ones I have to update every week in PowerPoint...

BA DUM BUM!!

Lol...eesh...I don't feel like working.


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> a cruise!  You lucky girl.
> 
> The closest I will get to a deck are the ones I have to update every week in PowerPoint...
> 
> BA DUM BUM!!
> 
> Lol...eesh...I don't feel like working.



Me either - very long day.

My first trip to the Carribbean - hoping to meet a Pirate 
Johnny or Orlando would do right nicely


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Not a planner...Just a hugger...



Randy

Seriously

Honestly

I mean really

How many times did I hug you? I don't remember it

And on a side note.. this new position I took on.. totally taking  wway from my facebook/dis'n time..


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Ohh how about something in CT or MA.. six flags or lake compounce maybe?!?! With the kids too. You bring yours. My daughter would love other kids to play with.



Make it Six Flags and you can convince Genesis to come along


----------



## acm563

First and foremost HI AMY! Just nothing to comment on tickers...heheheheh   





Carrieannew said:


> Aww I am so glad you stepped up and plan to plan the next meet after May. So nice of you
> 
> I am so not a planner. I make suggestions and hope people roll with it.
> 
> Rolling rolling rolling hehe
> 
> Just ask Angy


Oh my do not ask Angy anything that involves meaking plans as my head is about to burst right now from work planning, it has been one of those days...


PirateMel said:


> Haven't you figured out yet that I am a bad influence yet
> 
> Road trip - when, where ... I am there
> 
> I need something to do all day at work, anyway.


 Did someone say Road Trip?????????????? Take me there .....



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Carrie, I will start the planning process, but you know what's going to happen? A business man with a suit is going to come along next to me and pull out a laptop to start an Excel spreadsheet of ideas...that's when I get to hand it over...SWEET!!!
> (Hi hun...)


 My issue with this is that Excel Spreadsheets stay at WORK, I refuse to make a spread sheet for my vacations because everytime I plan my vacation I end up being miserable, so I have stopped planning and just wing it....I know there are certain things i HAVE to do or be miserable but other than that I play it by ear...



tawasdave said:


> Not a planner...Just a hugger...



Hi there Mr Hoseman, and why are you not going in May?????


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Hi there Mr Hoseman, and why are you not going in May?????



Nobody invited me......well and the fact that I am trying very hard to keep the dealership doors open..things are very bad...May have to start watching funds soon...but trust me..I will be there in spirit...


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> first and foremost hi amy! Just nothing to comment on tickers...heheheheh



hello angy!!! Lol


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Make it Six Flags and you can convince Genesis to come along



Done. He would get to see Kayla too.. that should get him to go


----------



## JohnEric

Carrieannew said:


> If I hugged.. I would offer you one. But I dont. So here's a tap for ya hehe



Tap or hug, I'm okay either way.  But if you're a fellow Lostie, I'd be delighted to discuss crackpot theories... 

By the way, it looks like a lot of activities are planned for Friday through Sunday... I haven't made it through all the posts yet (almost 1000 on this topic!), but it looks like a lot of spots have already filled.  Anything still open?


----------



## JohnEric

acm563 said:


> if you dont like hugs you cant hang with us and stay sane as *we are indeed a huggy bunch*.....



Provided you're not a "Hugga Bunch"... don't know why that popped into my head, but now I can't get rid of it...


----------



## sand2270

JohnEric said:


> Tap or hug, I'm okay either way.  But if you're a fellow Lostie, I'd be delighted to discuss crackpot theories...
> 
> By the way, it looks like a lot of activities are planned for Friday through Sunday... I haven't made it through all the posts yet (almost 1000 on this topic!), but it looks like a lot of spots have already filled.  Anything still open?



ok first...Lost...yeah!...let's talk 

Second, I am not one of the trip planners but I am here and I am bored so I will fill you in on what I know:

Friday
Dinner at Kona at 7:15pm.  Let Tracy know if you want to be added.
Monorail crawl at 9pm

Sunday
3pm DIS meet France Pavilion - slushies!
3:30pm Kim Possible
9pm Jellyrolls

I know Matty and I have dinner plans for Saturday and Sunday evening.  Also sounds like people are planning on hanging at the pool at POP and getting drinks from Robin's bar LOL and doing evenings at Jellyrolls.  So far that is what I have gotten.  I also think Saturday night there is a plan to get Dole Whips and see Spectro and Wishes.


----------



## JohnEric

sand2270 said:


> ok first...Lost...yeah!...let's talk
> 
> Second, I am not one of the trip planners but I am here and I am bored so I will fill you in on what I know:
> 
> Friday
> Dinner at Kona at 7:15pm.  Let Tracy know if you want to be added.
> Monorail crawl at 9pm
> 
> Sunday
> 3pm DIS meet France Pavilion - slushies!
> 3:30pm Kim Possible
> 9pm Jellyrolls
> 
> I know Matty and I have dinner plans for Saturday and Sunday evening.  Also sounds like people are planning on hanging at the pool at POP and getting drinks from Robin's bar LOL and doing evenings at Jellyrolls.  So far that is what I have gotten.  I also think Saturday night there is a plan to get Dole Whips and see Spectro and Wishes.



Excellent, this was very helpful!  And I'm looking forward to some great Lost conversation!  

Tracy, if you could add me to the reservation for Kona, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Also, would be glad to join everything else, with the exception of the pool, as I have a body that's made for radio, so to speak.  I'm staying at Boardwalk, so Jellyrolls will be a must.  Don't want to intrude on your dinner plans  is there anyone else I need to contact to be included in anything?


----------



## sand2270

JohnEric said:


> Excellent, this was very helpful!  And I'm looking forward to some great Lost conversation!
> 
> Tracy, if you could add me to the reservation for Kona, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Also, would be glad to join everything else, with the exception of the pool, as I have a body that's made for radio, so to speak.  I'm staying at Boardwalk, so Jellyrolls will be a must.  Don't want to intrude on your dinner plans  is there anyone else I need to contact to be included in anything?



Sunday night Matty, her two friends and I have a CA Grill ADR.  I am trying to add Tom and RoseAnne but no luck so far.   If you are interested let me know and I will try to change it to 7 people.  I just can't guarantee anything.

You, me and Carrie can talk Lost over some slushies!!  

Does anyone know, do they sell any Lost merchandise at WDW?

Otherwise I don't know of anything else...others will need to chime in.


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

sand2270 said:


> Sunday night Matty, her two friends and I have a CA Grill ADR.  I am trying to add Tom and RoseAnne but no luck so far.   If you are interested let me know and I will try to change it to 7 people.  I just can't guarantee anything.
> 
> You, me and Carrie can talk Lost over some slushies!!
> 
> *Does anyone know, do they sell any Lost merchandise at WDW?*
> Otherwise I don't know of anything else...others will need to chime in.



Hope you don't mind me butting in, but we're huge Lost fans in our house too and just wanted to put my two cents in that we've found merchandise in both the Tower of Terror gift shop (odd I know, but that was also maybe last year or so, t-shirts and books and stuff), and also over at the gift shop near the Backlot Tour. Hope that helps.


----------



## sand2270

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Hope you don't mind me butting in, but we're huge Lost fans in our house too and just wanted to put my two cents in that we've found merchandise in both the Tower of Terror gift shop (odd I know, but that was also maybe last year or so, t-shirts and books and stuff), and also over at the gift shop near the Backlot Tour. Hope that helps.




Great thanks!  Not even sure I would buy anything but if they have stuff I would like to check it out.


----------



## JohnEric

sand2270 said:


> Sunday night Matty, her two friends and I have a CA Grill ADR.  I am trying to add Tom and RoseAnne but no luck so far.   If you are interested let me know and I will try to change it to 7 people.  I just can't guarantee anything.
> 
> You, me and Carrie can talk Lost over some slushies!!
> 
> Does anyone know, do they sell any Lost merchandise at WDW?
> 
> Otherwise I don't know of anything else...others will need to chime in.



Sure, if you are able to fit me in for dinner on Sunday, that would be great.  If it doesn't work out, no worries.  

Slushies sounds good!  Perhaps by then we will know whatever happened to Mr. Faraday...


----------



## sand2270

JohnEric said:


> Sure, if you are able to fit me in for dinner on Sunday, that would be great.  If it doesn't work out, no worries.
> 
> Slushies sounds good!  Perhaps by then we will know whatever happened to Mr. Faraday...



I will keep calling and will let everyone know if I am able to change it.

I need a book or something that explains everyone and their relationships to everyone because I keep getting lost...LOL...I said lost...anyway...I am happy they do the recaps but I need an aide that I can use while I am watching...guess I could use this thing that is always in front of me...my laptop...I heard there's this thing called the internet...I swear I have not been drinking tonight.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Nobody invited me......well and the fact that I am trying very hard to keep the dealership doors open..things are very bad...May have to start watching funds soon...but trust me..I will be there in spirit...


Dont even start because I am not going to feel sorry for you!!! You WERE invited.....lol



Carrieannew said:


> Done. He would get to see Kayla too.. that should get him to go


Yes, you know Genesis and kids, one day he will make a great Dad, until then he just adopts everyone elses kids



JohnEric said:


> Provided you're not a "Hugga Bunch"... don't know why that popped into my head, but now I can't get rid of it...


Hey John and can you believe I have still NOT received that recipe from Mama Melroses....geesh!!!!! but probably for the best as it would ruin my diet....lol







Good morning to all  8 more  til I am in Fl... and looking forward to my May vacation.....


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Wohooo now we can say *NEXT* month!


----------



## APB513

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Wohooo now we can say *NEXT* month!



Yeah!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Ohhhhhh great point

Guess what

I'm going to Disney World next month


----------



## APB513

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhhhhh great point
> 
> Guess what
> 
> I'm going to Disney World next month




Me too!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

APB513 said:


> Me too!!!



Lets dance


----------



## APB513

Carrieannew said:


> Lets dance



OK...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I am dancing over here, but you just can't see me...
But, if you could...you'd be doing this...


----------



## sand2270

Yeah!!  Come on ticker start moving!


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I am dancing over here, but you just can't see me...
> But, if you could...you'd be doing this...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, a little bit of information on the KP adventure.  Went to the kiosk at Innoventions and got a "pass" that had a return time for 3:15.  It was good for my "entire" party.  Party size can be up to six.  My pass said to go to Norway at 3:15 and receive my Kimmunicator and instructions.  We picked up the pass at about 1:30 so allowing yourself a couple hours from pass pick up time to actual adventure time is good. 

It was fun but you explore one country only.  You can do more adventures if you feel like it but it takes about 25 to 30 minutes to complete the mission.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh, and I gather from the dancing men that Roseanne is now going. . .awesome. . .


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and I gather from the dancing men that Roseanne is now going. . .awesome. . .



You are right Darcy. Can't wait to FINALLY meet you!


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, a little bit of information on the KP adventure.  Went to the kiosk at Innoventions and got a "pass" that had a return time for 3:15.  It was good for my "entire" party.  Party size can be up to six.  My pass said to go to Norway at 3:15 and receive my Kimmunicator and instructions.  We picked up the pass at about 1:30 so allowing yourself a couple hours from pass pick up time to actual adventure time is good.
> 
> It was fun but you explore one country only.  You can do more adventures if you feel like it but it takes about 25 to 30 minutes to complete the mission.



Thanks for the info Darcy!  

Do you know if these passes are like FPs and have a "window" when you can get another one?  I'm thinking if I got one at 11:00 am and the return time is 1:00 pm, could I get another pass (for someone else in the group) after 1:00 pm.

Also, do you know if you have to start at your return time or can you start later like with a FP?


----------



## ErikDee326

guess i picked the wrong week to go  may 21-29


----------



## sand2270

ErikDee326 said:


> guess i picked the wrong week to go  may 21-29



you leave the day I arrive for the trip with my DD.  However...maybe we can talk you into two trips...that is what happened to me


----------



## APB513

ErikDee326 said:


> guess i picked the wrong week to go  may 21-29



You could always change your dates.  

I guarantee if you hang around this thread long enough, you will eventually get talked into it


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhhhhh great point
> 
> Guess what
> 
> I'm going to Disney World next month




me too


----------



## ttester9612

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Hope you don't mind me butting in, but we're huge Lost fans in our house too and just wanted to put my two cents in that we've found merchandise in both the Tower of Terror gift shop (odd I know, but that was also maybe last year or so, t-shirts and books and stuff), and also over at the gift shop near the Backlot Tour. Hope that helps.



Another "Lost" fan here...I'll have to check out those Gift Shops in  33 days.. 

Did I say 33 days....OH YEA...I'll be home soon.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

JohnEric said:


> Tracy, if you could add me to the reservation for Kona, I'd greatly appreciate it.



Hiya JohnEric! You are in at Kona! i am looking forward to meeting you!  I am sure we will run into each other at jellyrolls as well since I plan on being there most nights! 


Yay next month is WDW!!! here's my dancers!


----------



## acm563

ErikDee326 said:


> guess i picked the wrong week to go  may 21-29



I will be there the 21-25 and if the poll above means anything it looks like some others will be there over Memorial Day weekend as well.


----------



## ErikDee326

nono i cant change my dates, LOL but another trip is in the works just don't know when yet. Damn DVC, LOL, it seems every time i use my points here come more!!!! I think the hardest part is picking dates.


----------



## Beavis

sand2270 said:


> Yeah!!  Come on ticker start moving!



Maybe your ticker is working and you just can't see mickey running forward inside the monorail. lol


----------



## sand2270

Beavis said:


> Maybe your ticker is working and you just can't see mickey running forward inside the monorail. lol



That's funny, I laughed out loud at that!


----------



## Beavis

I see the monorail crawl starts at 9pm friday, but where do we meet to start the fun?


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> Thanks for the info Darcy!
> 
> Do you know if these passes are like FPs and have a "window" when you can get another one?  I'm thinking if I got one at 11:00 am and the return time is 1:00 pm, could I get another pass (for someone else in the group) after 1:00 pm.
> 
> Also, do you know if you have to start at your return time or can you start later like with a FP?



Its not a window or a fast pass.  It just has a start time.  You can still pick up fastpasses for other rides when holding this ticket.  I think they might be a bit strict on the start times cause they have to make sure they have "kimmunicators" for each group.  Any one person can pick up the ticket for the teams. And if you don't end up going at the appointed time, you can just get another ticket.


----------



## Sha

Beavis said:


> I see the monorail crawl starts at 9pm friday, but where do we meet to start the fun?



9pm at Tambu Lounge at the Poly.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Its not a window or a fast pass.  It just has a start time.  You can still pick up fastpasses for other rides when holding this ticket.  I think they might be a bit strict on the start times cause they have to make sure they have "kimmunicators" for each group.  Any one person can pick up the ticket for the teams. And if you don't end up going at the appointed time, you can just get another ticket.



OK.  Thanks!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

GoodMorning everyone. We are supposed to see a balmy 65 degrees today- big change from the snow that was falling on Monday!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> GoodMorning everyone. We are supposed to see a balmy 65 degrees today- big change from the snow that was falling on Monday!!!



Roseanne, I am glad you changed your mind and decided to go.  We are a convincing bunch you know. . .yay. . .


----------



## acm563

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> GoodMorning everyone. We are supposed to see a balmy 65 degrees today- big change from the snow that was falling on Monday!!!



Good Morning RA  and yay for better weather.... I know you are looking forward to your May vacation  A week from today I shall be having fun in the sun in FL    seems like it has been a lifetime since I have been there ...lol


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Thanks Darcy and Yes, the peer pressure is amazing...in a good way...

Angy- Have fun in the Florida sun...I have many, many "sleeps" until I get to see it again...but it will be worth it!


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

JohnEric said:


> Sure, if you are able to fit me in for dinner on Sunday, that would be great.  If it doesn't work out, no worries.
> 
> Slushies sounds good!  Perhaps by then we will know whatever happened to Mr. Faraday...



Someone should start a thread for dissers who love Lost!  I thought Mr. Faraday was still with Juliet, Sawyer and the others when the island finally got "unstuck" from its time shifting.. maybe they haven't shown how he was integrated into the Dharma group yet.. hmm...


----------



## sand2270

GrimGrinningVal said:


> Someone should start a thread for dissers who love Lost!  I thought Mr. Faraday was still with Juliet, Sawyer and the others when the island finally got "unstuck" from its time shifting.. maybe they haven't shown how he was integrated into the Dharma group yet.. hmm...




I think there is a community thread somewhere.  I was dying at the end of last nights episode.  I cracked up when Hurley and the other guy were discussing how time travel works...that was hysterical.


----------



## JohnEric

sand2270 said:


> I need a book or something that explains everyone and their relationships to everyone because I keep getting lost...LOL...I said lost...anyway...I am happy they do the recaps but I need an aide that I can use while I am watching...guess I could use this thing that is always in front of me...my laptop...I heard there's this thing called the internet...I swear I have not been drinking tonight.



Well, I think that very few persons on this board would fault you if you *were* drinking.  

I like the Lost Wiki at http://lost.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page... lots of good information and very much up-to-date.  Haven't seen Wednesday's episode yet, will be watching it tonight (normally would watch it immediately but it's been a crazy week!).  Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## JohnEric

acm563 said:


> Hey John and can you believe I have still NOT received that recipe from Mama Melroses....geesh!!!!! but probably for the best as it would ruin my diet....lol



I haven't found it either.  Guess that means another trip to Mama's...


----------



## JohnEric

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hiya JohnEric! You are in at Kona! i am looking forward to meeting you!  I am sure we will run into each other at jellyrolls as well since I plan on being there most nights!



Thanks for adding me!  See you then!


----------



## sand2270

JohnEric said:


> Well, I think that very few persons on this board would fault you if you *were* drinking.
> 
> I like the Lost Wiki at http://lost.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page... lots of good information and very much up-to-date.  Haven't seen Wednesday's episode yet, will be watching it tonight (normally would watch it immediately but it's been a crazy week!).  Looking forward to meeting you!



I was in a goofy mood the other night but I was totally sober LOL.

Last night Lost was GOOD!!  I have my theories but I will keep them to myself until May when we can discuss.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Its not a window or a fast pass.  It just has a start time.  You can still pick up fastpasses for other rides when holding this ticket.  I think they might be a bit strict on the start times cause they have to make sure they have "kimmunicators" for each group.  Any one person can pick up the ticket for the teams. And if you don't end up going at the appointed time, you can just get another ticket.



Darcy...thanks for doing the necessary pre-work for us and giving us the correct information!


----------



## JohnEric

sand2270 said:


> I was in a goofy mood the other night but I was totally sober LOL.
> 
> Last night Lost was GOOD!!  I have my theories but I will keep them to myself until May when we can discuss.



Sounds great!   Just finished watching last night's ep... agreed, time travel discussion was terrific, loved how they addressed the same questions that we've been asking (why doesn't Ben remember?), so glad that Kate's character had such a moving (and believable IMHO) reason for going back to the island (can't wait for the Claire / Jack / Christian family reunion), and can't wait to see the inside of the Temple.  And Ellie... Hawking???

Oops... sorry... started discussing.  I will try to be patient.


----------



## sand2270

JohnEric said:


> Sounds great!   Just finished watching last night's ep... agreed, time travel discussion was terrific, loved how they addressed the same questions that we've been asking (why doesn't Ben remember?), so glad that Kate's character had such a moving (and believable IMHO) reason for going back to the island (can't wait for the Claire / Jack / Christian family reunion), and can't wait to see the inside of the Temple.  And Ellie... Hawking???
> 
> Oops... sorry... started discussing.  I will try to be patient.



I'm going to have to start studying up. 

Oh my god...I think you are right on the Ellie Hawking thing!!


----------



## JohnEric

sand2270 said:


> I'm going to have to start studying up.
> 
> Oh my god...I think you are right on the Ellie Hawking thing!!



LOL... considering how many Losties appear to be in this group, I think we'll all be learning quite a bit on this trip...


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

sand2270 said:


> I think there is a community thread somewhere.  I was dying at the end of last nights episode.  I cracked up when Hurley and the other guy were discussing how time travel works...that was hysterical.



I know!  MIles is so sure that he knows everything, and then Hurley stumps him!  Ha!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I have no idea what any of you people are talking about.




So here is Robin with a big cup in her happy place! LOL


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Are we pullling out the happy drunk pics now? I didn't get that memo.   I want one of those drinks now...


----------



## sand2270

GrimGrinningVal said:


> I know!  MIles is so sure that he knows everything, and then Hurley stumps him!  Ha!



Miles!!  Thank you I could not remember his name.


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> *I have no idea what any of you people are talking about.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is Robin with a big cup in her happy place! LOL



Me either. I guess we are "LOST"      I couldn't resist 

BTW, I could use one of the big drinks too!


----------



## sand2270

JohnEric said:


> Well, I think that very few persons on this board would fault you if you *were* drinking.
> 
> I like the Lost Wiki at http://lost.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page... lots of good information and very much up-to-date.  Haven't seen Wednesday's episode yet, will be watching it tonight (normally would watch it immediately but it's been a crazy week!).  Looking forward to meeting you!



btw thanks for the link.  When you mentioned the Ellie Hawking thing I spaced so I went and looked it up and it jogged my memory.  Cool site, it will be very helpful.


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

sand2270 said:


> Miles!!  Thank you I could not remember his name.



No problem!  This is one show where I can remember people's names.... now Heroes is another matter.... :}  I'm kinda bummed I will miss out on the Lost conversations you all will be having; I'll be at Disney Memorial weekend


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> Me either. I guess we are "LOST"      I couldn't resist
> 
> BTW, I could use one of the big drinks too!



I know NOTHING about LOST. Not on my list of must see's.  HOWEVER, that really large drink Robin is having. . .hmmmmm is probably on my to do list for May somewhere. . .


----------



## sand2270

GrimGrinningVal said:


> No problem!  This is one show where I can remember people's names.... now Heroes is another matter.... :}  I'm kinda bummed I will miss out on the Lost conversations you all will be having; I'll be at Disney Memorial weekend



We could always conference you in


----------



## GrimGrinningVal

sand2270 said:


> We could always conference you in



OK!!!


----------



## bound2travel

I'm not a "Lost" person either, but I am looking forward to a nice cool adult drink. 

If you don't want to talk "Lost", I'll talk "Battlestar Galactica". Still sad it's over.

Kristi


----------



## JohnEric

bound2travel said:


> I'm not a "Lost" person either, but I am looking forward to a nice cool adult drink.
> 
> If you don't want to talk "Lost", I'll talk "Battlestar Galactica". Still sad it's over.
> 
> Kristi



Fantastic!  Didn't know anyone else here was into BSG!  (Would love to hear your theories about Kara...)  Now, if I could just find people familiar with Dr. Who, Torchwood, Prisoner, B5...

However, I fear we're getting a little

and I recommend we respect the thread.

Maybe we can start a TV discussion thread.  Lost, at least, is ABC, and that automagically makes it Disney-appropriate.  Regardless, I'm looking forward to some fascinating theorizing on the upcoming trip.

And the adult drinks aren't bad, either.


----------



## sand2270

JohnEric said:


> Fantastic!  Didn't know anyone else here was into BSG!  (Would love to hear your theories about Kara...)  Now, if I could just find people familiar with Dr. Who, Torchwood, Prisoner, B5...
> 
> However, I fear we're getting a little
> 
> and I recommend we respect the thread.
> 
> Maybe we can start a TV discussion thread.  Lost, at least, is ABC, and that automagically makes it Disney-appropriate.  Regardless, I'm looking forward to some fascinating theorizing on the upcoming trip.
> 
> And the adult drinks aren't bad, either.



I know I don't want any of the girls to yell at us.   We'll have to go on a Lost souvenir finding mission when we are there.  Do you think they sell a life-sized poster of Sawyer without his shirt one?

(this counts...I AM talking about the trip!)


----------



## Beavis

oh I'm a Dr. Who and Tourchwood rookie. I can't wait till they get over the break and start with new episodes again.


----------



## Floydian

bound2travel said:


> I'm not a "Lost" person either, but I am looking forward to a nice cool adult drink.
> 
> If you don't want to talk "Lost", I'll talk "Battlestar Galactica". Still sad it's over.
> 
> Kristi



Hmm...I don't watch any of these shows. I don't suppose any of you will want to talk about the NFL Draft, NBA Playoffs, or baseball?


----------



## APB513

Good morning everyone - 

Well here's my attempt to get this thread back on track 

I finished my itinerary (at least for now  ) and I have posted it in my PTR.

If you would like to take a look, the link to my PTR is in my signature.

According to my ticker, I've got *1* month, *1* week and *1*  day until my *1*st solo trip to WDW to celebrate my 4*1*st birthday!  

I am so freakin excited!      

I can't wait to meet everyone!

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## JohnEric

sand2270 said:


> I know I don't want any of the girls to yell at us.   We'll have to go on a Lost souvenir finding mission when we are there.  Do you think they sell a life-sized poster of Sawyer without his shirt one?
> 
> (this counts...I AM talking about the trip!)



LOL... yes, we should try to be courteous... 

I'd be delighted to search for Lost stuff (and I think some prior posts indicated where to start looking), but the "topless Sawyer" memorabilia was not very high on my list. 

Will now have to think about any other ABC shows that might offer collectible stuff... or Disney shows....... hmmm, can't think of anything offhand.  Maybe will be inspired at the park.  Maybe will be inspired after an adult beverage or two.


----------



## JohnEric

APB513 said:


> Good morning everyone -
> 
> Well here's my attempt to get this thread back on track
> 
> I finished my itinerary (at least for now  ) and I have posted it in my PTR.
> 
> If you would like to take a look, the link to my PTR is in my signature.
> 
> According to my ticker, I've got *1* month, *1* week and *1*  day until my *1*st solo trip to WDW to celebrate my 4*1*st birthday!
> 
> I am so freakin excited!
> 
> I can't wait to meet everyone!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!



Congratulations, and a great PTR!!! I'm excited too, can't wait to meet you, and all these other amazing people!


----------



## APB513

JohnEric said:


> Congratulations, and a great PTR!!! I'm excited too, can't wait to meet you, and all these other amazing people!



Thanks, John.     See you next month (I love saying that)


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Good morning everyone -
> 
> Well here's my attempt to get this thread back on track
> 
> I finished my itinerary (at least for now  ) and I have posted it in my PTR.
> 
> If you would like to take a look, the link to my PTR is in my signature.
> 
> According to my ticker, I've got *1* month, *1* week and *1*  day until my *1*st solo trip to WDW to celebrate my 4*1*st birthday!
> 
> I am so freakin excited!
> 
> I can't wait to meet everyone!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!




I love trip reports so I will try and read your pre-trip one later today.  I have started putting together a pre-trip report for my second trip in May with my daughter.

Regarding the first trip I don't really think I have much to say for a pre-trip report..."Matty told me to go and I said ok.  She arranged the hotel, tickets and ME.  Other people on the trip planned everything else.  I made one ADR for CA Grill.  I will bring plenty of first aid supplies since I have been designated the first aid lady (for no other reason than I bought about 8 things of bandaids last time I was at Target).  Otherwise, I am planning on following everyone else around and eating and drinking".  There's my pre-trip report...enjoy!!


----------



## sand2270

Tom, Roseanne and JohnEric...I am still trying to modify the CA Grill reservation no luck so far but I will keep trying.

Off topic...sorry I am trying very hard to stay on topic...Roseanne...I am warning you now I am probably going to do the whole "Roseanne...Roseanna dana" thing when I meet you because everytime I think of your name I start doing that in my head.  I am sure you haven't heard that before LOL.  I will try to behave but I can't promise I won't make it your nickname after a few cocktails.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> I love trip reports so I will try and read your pre-trip one later today.  I have started putting together a pre-trip report for my second trip in May with my daughter.
> 
> Regarding the first trip I don't really think I have much to say for a pre-trip report..."Matty told me to go and I said ok.  She arranged the hotel, tickets and ME.  Other people on the trip planned everything else.  I made one ADR for CA Grill.  I will bring plenty of first aid supplies since I have been designated the first aid lady (for no other reason than I bought about 8 things of bandaids last time I was at Target).  Otherwise, I am planning on following everyone else around and eating and drinking".  There's my pre-trip report...enjoy!!



That's a great PTR


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Tom, Roseanne and JohnEric...I am still trying to modify the CA Grill reservation no luck so far but I will keep trying.
> 
> Off topic...sorry I am trying very hard to stay on topic...Roseanne...I am warning you now I am probably going to do the whole "Roseanne...Roseanna dana" thing when I meet you because everytime I think of your name I start doing that in my head.  I am sure you haven't heard that before LOL.  I will try to behave but I can't promise I won't make it your nickname after a few cocktails.



OK, continuing in the "off topic" vane, when I found out that Buena Vista's real name was Tom and that MOREMICKEYFORME's real name was "Roseanne", of course I thought of Tom Arnold and Roseanne Barr - especially since that's my last name too  I'm sure you both get that a lot too


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> OK, continuing in the "off topic" vane, when I found out that Buena Vista's real name was Tom and that MOREMICKEYFORME's real name was "Roseanne", of course I thought of Tom Arnold and Roseanne Barr - especially since that's my last name too  I'm sure you both get that a lot too



AHAHA that's great!!

Tom and Roseanne (Roseanna dana...sorry couldn't resist) are gonna ditch all of us!


----------



## Floydian

sand2270 said:


> Tom, Roseanne and JohnEric...I am still trying to modify the CA Grill reservation no luck so far but I will keep trying.
> 
> Off topic...sorry I am trying very hard to stay on topic...Roseanne...I am warning you now I am probably going to do the whole "Roseanne...Roseanna dana" thing when I meet you because everytime I think of your name I start doing that in my head.  I am sure you haven't heard that before LOL.  I will try to behave but I can't promise I won't make it your nickname after a few cocktails.



Ahh...old SNL...she sure was one heck of a funny lady.


----------



## sand2270

Floydian said:


> Ahh...old SNL...she sure was one heck of a funny lady.



LOL I love it!


----------



## APB513

Floydian said:


> Ahh...old SNL...she sure was one heck of a funny lady.



Gilda Radner was hilarious! - Roseanne Rosana Dana, Judy Miller, Lisa Lubner and Emily Latella ("Never mind").  Comic genius!


----------



## JohnEric

APB513 said:


> Gilda Radner was hilarious! - Roseanne Rosana Dana, Judy Miller, Lisa Lubner and Emily Latella ("Never mind").  Comic genius!



A Mr. Richard Feder from Fort Lee, New Jersey writes in and says:

"Dear Roseanne Roseannadanna, in a little over a month, I'll be going to DisneyWorld.  But I just can't wait to go on my trip!  Now, I'm depressed, I gained weight, my face broke out, I'm nauseous, I'm constipated, my feet swelled, my gums are bleedin', my sinuses are clogged, I got heartburn, I'm cranky and I have gas.  What should I do?"​


----------



## APB513

JohnEric said:


> A Mr. Richard Feder from Fort Lee, New Jersey writes in and says:
> 
> "Dear Roseanne Roseannadanna, in a little over a month, I'll be going to DisneyWorld.  But I just can't wait to go on my trip!  Now, I'm depressed, I gained weight, my face broke out, I'm nauseous, I'm constipated, my feet swelled, my gums are bleedin', my sinuses are clogged, I got heartburn, I'm cranky and I have gas.  What should I do?"​



Dear Richard Feder from Fort Lee, New Jersey, 

It just goes to show you, it's always something.  If ain't one thing, it's another.  Either you're depressed and gained weight or you're nauseous and constipated.  

That's why I - Roseann Rosanna Dana - plan to spend most of my time in Amy and Andrea's first aid room or in Tracy and Robin's room drinking so I can forget how bad I feel.


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Dear Richard Feder from Fort Lee, New Jersey,
> 
> It just goes to show you, it's always something.  If ain't one thing, it's another.  Either you're depressed and gained weight or you're nauseous and constipated.
> 
> That's why I - Roseann Rosanna Dana - plan to spend most of my time in Amy and Andrea's first aid room or in Tracy and Robin's room drinking so I can forget how bad I feel.



you guys are cracking me up! 

I think you have the order wrong though.  You will probably end up in our room AFTER spending time in the drinking room!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

APB513 said:


> Good morning everyone -
> 
> Well here's my attempt to get this thread back on track
> 
> I finished my itinerary (at least for now  ) and I have posted it in my PTR.
> 
> If you would like to take a look, the link to my PTR is in my signature.
> 
> According to my ticker, I've got *1* month, *1* week and *1*  day until my *1*st solo trip to WDW to celebrate my 4*1*st birthday!
> 
> I am so freakin excited!
> 
> I can't wait to meet everyone!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great weekend!



Hey Angela do you mind posting the link to your tr? For some reason my computer isnt showing your whole signature. 

Anyway it's getting close now everyone! Anyone doing the 4/3 deal get their package info yet? I just got my Magical express tags the other day!


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> you guys are cracking me up!
> 
> I think you have the order wrong though.  You will probably end up in our room AFTER spending time in the drinking room!



You're probably right


----------



## APB513

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Hey Angela do you mind posting the link to your tr? For some reason my computer isnt showing your whole signature.



Hi Tinkerbell - 

Nope, I don't mind at all.  Here's the link to my PTR:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30712204#post30712204



tinkerbell87512 said:


> Anyway it's getting close now everyone! Anyone doing the 4/3 deal get their package info yet? I just got my Magical express tags the other day!



I did the 4/3 deal but I have not received my package info.  I got my DME info the other day.  When I called to ask about my package info, I was told that my voucher had been printed on 3/31 and that I should have the info by this Friday


----------



## Anna77

I got my Magical Express tags in the mail yesterday. WDW or Bust......LOL


                                                Anna


----------



## APB513

Anna77 said:


> I got my Magical Express tags in the mail yesterday. WDW or Bust......LOL
> 
> 
> Anna


----------



## sand2270

yeah my ticker is finally on the move.  That confirms it...my monorail was broken down.


----------



## ckdsnynt

Floydian said:


> Well, if I can get enough time off work _(maybe a 2 or even 3 day weekend)_ and save up to cover all of the costs of travel _(that's about 1.5 gallons of gas *each way* for me)_,  I could probably join in on any weekend.



You are killing me


----------



## ckdsnynt

Anna77 said:


> I got my Magical Express tags in the mail yesterday. WDW or Bust......LOL
> 
> 
> Anna



uh...bust what?


----------



## APB513

ckdsnynt said:


> uh...bust what?



The Term "or bust" began in the 1930s when many dust bowl farmers left drought stricken Oklahoma for California with the phrase "California or bust" written on signs attached to their trucks. Due to the drought and the Great Depression, these farmers were literally financially bankrupt and using the last of their few dollars to make the trek west.


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> The Term "or bust" began in the 1930s when many dust bowl farmers left drought stricken Oklahoma for California with the phrase "California or bust" written on signs attached to their trucks. Due to the drought and the Great Depression, these farmers were literally financially bankrupt and using the last of their few dollars to make the trek west.



I bet you're awesome at Trivial Pursuit


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> I bet you're awesome at Trivial Pursuit



I am - I'm the self proclaimed "Queen of all useless trivia" 

All Hail the Queen 

Oh, btw, I knew what it meant but I used Wikianswer to get that official sounding definition


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> I am - I'm the self proclaimed "Queen of all useless trivia"
> 
> All Hail the Queen
> 
> Oh, btw, I knew what it meant but I used Wikianswer to get that official sounding definition




If we play any bar trivia I am on Angela's team!!


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> I am - I'm the self proclaimed "Queen of all useless trivia"
> 
> All Hail the Queen
> 
> Oh, btw, I knew what it meant but I used Wikianswer to get that official sounding definition



I am kind of the same way...I am a wealth of useless pop culture trivia...really does nothing to further me in life but I am useful when people are trying to remember random songs or actors in movies.  Wish I could retain more useful things the way I retain that stuff.

Do you remember a short-lived show a few years back on VH1 that was all about Pop Culture Trivia?  I would have ruled on that show...I wish my friends and I had put a team together.


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> If we play any bar trivia I am on Angela's team!!




I sense some competition approaching this May......


----------



## ckdsnynt

APB513 said:


> The Term "or bust" began in the 1930s when many dust bowl farmers left drought stricken Oklahoma for California with the phrase "California or bust" written on signs attached to their trucks. Due to the drought and the Great Depression, these farmers were literally financially bankrupt and using the last of their few dollars to make the trek west.



Okay, check out what state I live in and do you seriously think I didn't know where that term came from?

and "Queen of useless trivia" please meet the "queen of useless,  well, Broad Stuff" (and take out everything but the B and S) or that is what my family calls me!


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> I am kind of the same way...I am a wealth of useless pop culture trivia...really does nothing to further me in life but I am useful when people are trying to remember random songs or actors in movies.  Wish I could retain more useful things the way I retain that stuff.
> 
> Do you remember a short-lived show a few years back on VH1 that was all about Pop Culture Trivia?  I would have ruled on that show...I wish my friends and I had put a team together.



Me too.  And it has rubbed off on my kids.  My youngest DS is getting pretty good at being able to tell you which actors were in which movies.  

So it looks like in addition to inheriting my love of Disney he's also got my love of useless pop culture trivia - what legacy


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> If we play any bar trivia I am on Angela's team!!





ahoff said:


> I sense some competition approaching this May......



Ooh, the pressure is on


----------



## APB513

ckdsnynt said:


> Okay, check out what state I live in and do you seriously think I didn't know where that term came from?
> 
> and "Queen of useless trivia" please meet the "queen of useless,  well, Broad Stuff" (and take out everything but the B and S) or that is what my family calls me!



OMG, I hadn't even noticed   I thought you were seriously asking and I was trying to help 

BTW, I'm sure some people would also refer to me as the Queen of useless, Broad Stuff, too


----------



## Beavis

Ok I got a ? for all the locals or others who have seen. I was looking at things the happen while I'm at WDW and noticed that on May 12th and May 15th there will be shuttle launches. Atlantis first then Endevor, I was wanting to know if you can see this from WDW. Kennedy is only what 60 miles away.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Beavis said:


> Ok I got a ? for all the locals or others who have seen. I was looking at things the happen while I'm at WDW and noticed that on May 12th and May 15th there will be shuttle launches. Atlantis first then Endevor, I was wanting to know if you can see this from WDW. Kennedy is only what 60 miles away.



Ohhh I didn't know there were going to be shuttle launches. But yes you can see them from Disney. I was there in Nov when they did the night launch and saw it at Downtown Disney. A very cool thing to see!


----------



## APB513

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Ohhh I didn't know there were going to be shuttle launches. But yes you can see them from Disney. I was there in Nov when they did the night launch and saw it at Downtown Disney. A very cool thing to see!



That's good to know.  I've seen a shuttle launch from cruise ship (we were returning to Port Canaveral) but I wasn't sure if you could see the launch from WDW.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

APB513 said:


> That's good to know.  I've seen a shuttle launch from cruise ship (we were returning to Port Canaveral) but I wasn't sure if you could see the launch from WDW.



Yup it was perfect actually. It was right in the area between Earl of Sandwich and the Once Upon a toy store. Where they have a few DJ CM's set up playing kids music. About 20 minutes before everyone started to gather around and once it went off the whole skyline turned a bright orange. Then we saw the bright ball of light (the shuttle) taking off. Everyone started clapping and cheering. It was such a cool feeling!


----------



## APB513

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Yup it was perfect actually. It was right in the area between Earl of Sandwich and the Once Upon a toy store. Where they have a few DJ CM's set up playing kids music. About 20 minutes before everyone started to gather around and once it went off the whole skyline turned a bright orange. Then we saw the bright ball of light (the shuttle) taking off. Everyone started clapping and cheering. It was such a cool feeling!



Wow, that sounds pretty cool


----------



## Sha

Depending on the cloud coverage you can see it all the way across to Tampa, down to Miami and up into Georgia. I had a friend see the Challenger disaster on I95 in Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Woo hoo, shuttle launch viewing in May. . .wow. what a great reunion trip. . .

Can't wait to get back to Pop and enjoy everyone. . .its been a long year full of ups and downs. . .unfortunately the downs need to go away and never come back.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo hoo, shuttle launch viewing in May. . .wow. what a great reunion trip. . .
> 
> Can't wait to get back to Pop and enjoy everyone. . .its been a long year full of ups and downs. . .unfortunately the downs need to go away and never come back.



Hey Darce.. the downs are just opportunities for us to start up again.

I've had my share this past year too, and May is going to be a "forget your troubles" kind of trip for me. I am looking forward to just sitting back and having fun.


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey Darce.. the downs are just opportunities for us to start up again.
> 
> I've had my share this past year too, and May is going to be a "forget your troubles" kind of trip for me. I am looking forward to just sitting back and having fun.




I hear ya!  I'm all about forgetting my troubles!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey Darce.. the downs are just opportunities for us to start up again.
> 
> I've had my share this past year too, and May is going to be a "forget your troubles" kind of trip for me. I am looking forward to just sitting back and having fun.



Okay, so can we kick up the feet at JRs and order a big 32 oz'er and just laugh our 244's off (if you want to know about 244's just LOCK YOUR CAPS and type).


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hahaha at 244's!! Yes JR's is my favorite place... good music, good friends, and good big drinks!!!

And no matter where we are I think we can count on laughing our 244's off! LOL


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so can we kick up the feet at JRs and order a big 32 oz'er and just laugh our 244's off (*if you want to know about 244's just LOCK YOUR CAPS and type*).


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha at 244's!! Yes JR's is my favorite place... good music, good friends, and good big drinks!!!
> 
> And no matter where we are I think we can count *on laughing our 244's off*! LOL



Well my 244 is quite large so I guess I've got a lot of laughing to do


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

APB513 said:


> Well my 244 is quite large so I guess I've got a lot of laughing to do



LOL Me too! If only laughing actually made our 244's go away....ahhhh it would be the magic of Disney!!!


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Me too! If only laughing actually made our 244's go away....ahhhh it would be the magic of Disney!!!



Man, that would be fantastic!  Maybe we should come up with a new diet - 

"The Laugh Your 244 off diet" -  Every time you get hungry, laugh for 5 minutes.  By the time you finish laughing, you'll forget that you are hungry    

Ooh, I just lost .005 ounces


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

"The Laugh Your 244 Off Diet... It won't make you look anorexic, but you might lose a fraction of a pound!"




 Good one Angela


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

sand2270 said:


> Tom, Roseanne and JohnEric...I am still trying to modify the CA Grill reservation no luck so far but I will keep trying.
> 
> Off topic...sorry I am trying very hard to stay on topic...Roseanne...I am warning you now I am probably going to do the whole "Roseanne...Roseanna dana" thing when I meet you because everytime I think of your name I start doing that in my head.  I am sure you haven't heard that before LOL.  I will try to behave but I can't promise I won't make it your nickname after a few cocktails.



Sorry I haven't been on in a little while. My computer sucks and Tom is on the road for meetings most of this week. Thanks Amy for working on the ADR's just let us know what happens...

As for the Roseanne, Rosanna, Dana thing- yes, I've heard it all before. It doesn't bother me. I have also heard "RoseAnna" by ToTo, "Roxanne" (sung RoseAnne) by the Police, and Eddie Money with "Shakin'", the woman in the song is RoseAnna.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

APB513 said:


> OK, continuing in the "off topic" vane, when I found out that Buena Vista's real name was Tom and that MOREMICKEYFORME's real name was "Roseanne", of course I thought of Tom Arnold and Roseanne Barr - especially since that's my last name too  I'm sure you both get that a lot too



Angela- I don't think we have thought of that before...thank goodness neither one of us looks like our namesake!


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Angela- I don't think we have thought of that before...thank goodness neither one of us looks like our namesake!


----------



## sand2270

oy I keep calling Disney dining...surprised I don't have the phone IVR memorized by now.  I keep making little refinements here and there for the trip with my DD.  

Just sharing since no one else understands .


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> oy I keep calling Disney dining...surprised I don't have the phone IVR memorized by now.  I keep making little refinements here and there for the trip with my DD.
> 
> Just sharing since no one else understands .



I understand completely!!  I call alot to tweak my trip too


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> I understand completely!!  I call alot to tweak my trip too




Part of it is I am trying to distract myself.  I am giving my first speech at my Toastmasters meeting tonight and I am nervous


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Part of it is I am trying to distract myself.  I am giving my first speech at my Toastmasters meeting tonight and I am nervous



Kewl!  I'm sure you will do a great job!!!


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Kewl!  I'm sure you will do a great job!!!



Thank you...I have to leave in 15 minutes.  Maybe if I throw up I'll feel better


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Thank you...I have to leave in 15 minutes.  Maybe if I throw up I'll feel better



Just imagine everyone in their underwear and you'll be fine


----------



## ahoff

Amy, good luck with your speech!  Is this your introductry speech?  Watch out for the 'ahs'!  I did toastmasters several years ago, they started a chapter at work, and it was a lot of fun.

And I got my ME package today!  Getting closer and closer!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Amy, good luck with your speech!  Is this your introductry speech?  Watch out for the 'ahs'!  I did toastmasters several years ago, they started a chapter at work, and it was a lot of fun.
> 
> And I got my ME package today!  Getting closer and closer!



Yay for ME packages. . .I love those things.


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Amy, good luck with your speech!  Is this your introductry speech?  Watch out for the 'ahs'!  I did toastmasters several years ago, they started a chapter at work, and it was a lot of fun.
> 
> And I got my ME package today!  Getting closer and closer!



Yes it's my icebreaker...you wouldn't think it would be so hard to talk about yourself.   It's the "umm's" I have to watch out for 

Woo hoo...I am anxiously awaiting my ME stuff for the 2nd trip.  Matty took care of all of that for the first trip.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Part of it is I am trying to distract myself.  I am giving my first speech at my Toastmasters meeting tonight and I am nervous



Amy, you will be fine.  Just don't forget to breathe. . .


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Just imagine everyone in their underwear and you'll be fine




LOL!  I remember trying to use that strategy in high school drama...never worked for me


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy, you will be fine.  Just don't forget to breathe. . .



yes...passing out would not be good


----------



## sand2270

it went really well!  I was so nervous but everyone liked my speech and I got a lot of laughs.  Whew...glad that's over!


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> it went really well!  I was so nervous but everyone liked my speech and I got a lot of laughs.  Whew...glad that's over!



Congrats!!!  I'm glad to hear that it went well!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning May Dissers. . .up and at em early today cause I gotta nap later and work tonight.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning May Dissers. . .up and at em early today cause I gotta nap later and work tonight.



Good morning Darcy!  Greetings from cold Michigan (brrrrrrr).  I'll bet its beautiful in Vegas today.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good morning friends...we got about 1.5 inches of snow last night...WTH???
Thank goodness I get to go to Disney NEXT MONTH!!! WoooHooo!


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good morning friends...we got about 1.5 inches of snow last night...WTH???
> Thank goodness I get to go to Disney NEXT MONTH!!! WoooHooo!



Holy Crap - that really sucks


----------



## ttester9612

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good morning friends...we got about 1.5 inches of snow last night...WTH???
> Thank goodness I get to go to Disney NEXT MONTH!!! WoooHooo!



That does suck...and I thought it was cold here (high 40's). Just keep thinking DISNEY DISNEY DISNEY.. we will be there sooner than we think.


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> Good morning Darcy!  Greetings from cold Michigan (brrrrrrr).  I'll bet its beautiful in Vegas today.



Well, its cool but VERY VERY VERY windy. . .makes my eyes itch. . .ugh I hate the wind.


----------



## APB513

Looks like old man winter just doesn't want to go away.  We got about an inch of snow on Monday.  My DSIL who lives about an hour away, got 6 inches  And it's freakin cold 

I thought Spring was here but I think we got punk'd by Winter


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good morning friends...we got about 1.5 inches of snow last night...WTH???
> Thank goodness I get to go to Disney NEXT MONTH!!! WoooHooo!



Currently seeing, I know I must be imagining it, small while fluffy things floating by my office window 

It is April right ???


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

At least you get to leave soon for some well deserved glorious sun!!!


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> At least you get to leave soon for some well deserved glorious sun!!!



Not SOON enough


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

oh PLEEEEEZE!!!!!  (insert gagging and puking sounds here!)


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Congrats!!!  I'm glad to hear that it went well!




Thanks!


----------



## ahoff

PirateMel said:


> Currently seeing, I know I must be imagining it, small while fluffy things floating by my office window
> 
> It is April right ???





I went out at lunchtime for a run and it started snowing!  I am definatly ready for warm weather!  RoseAnn, you still have snow on the ground there?

And Amy, glad the speech went well.  Maybe you can lead us in a Table Topics session in May.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> I went out at lunchtime for a run and it started snowing!  I am definatly ready for warm weather!  RoseAnn, you still have snow on the ground there?
> 
> And Amy, glad the speech went well.  Maybe you can lead us in a Table Topics session in May.....



Okay, who did we elect to design the DIS community in Orlando?  And is the project on the table yet?. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> I went out at lunchtime for a run and it started snowing!  I am definatly ready for warm weather!  RoseAnn, you still have snow on the ground there?
> 
> And Amy, glad the speech went well.  Maybe you can lead us in a Table Topics session in May.....



LOL...one of the topics could be please discuss which you prefer and why, the glowtini or the lapu lapu...you have two minutes...start...NOW!


----------



## watank

sand2270 said:


> LOL...one of the topics could be please discuss which you prefer and why, the glowtini or the lapu lapu...you have two minutes...start...NOW!



Whichever one has more alcohol in it  

Is it May yet?

-Ken


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, who did we elect to design the DIS community in Orlando?  And is the project on the table yet?. . .lol.



I say we put it on the table in May...drunk Disers planning a community...that could be interesting!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

sand2270 said:


> LOL...one of the topics could be please discuss which you prefer and why, the glowtini or the lapu lapu...you have two minutes...start...NOW!




I haven't tried either. I guess those will be my first two drinks to try...Just how big are these drinks? I remember reading earlier about 24oz drinks  Oh brother, I need to get my tolerance built up...


----------



## sand2270

watank said:


> Whichever one has more alcohol in it
> 
> Is it May yet?
> 
> -Ken





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I haven't tried either. I guess those will be my first two drinks to try...Just how big are these drinks? I remember reading earlier about 24oz drinks  Oh brother, I need to get my tolerance built up...




I haven't tried either myself...I have really only been to WDW because conferences have brought me there. But I have been obsessively reading these boards for the past year so I feel like an old pro even though I'm not.

For the prices they charge they better be big drinks!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I haven't tried either. I guess those will be my first two drinks to try...Just how big are these drinks? I remember reading earlier about 24oz drinks  Oh brother, I need to get my tolerance built up...



Relax Roseanne, the glowtini is the same size as a martini. . .lapu lapu on the other hand comes in a hollowed out pineapple so that might be a bit large.  Also the 32 oz "punch" from Jellyrolls is not your typically strong beverage just REALLY BIG. . .I prefer a nice glass of wine or two or three or . . .hey, I am not drunk, just really tired. . .trust me. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Relax Roseanne, the glowtini is the same size as a martini. . .lapu lapu on the other hand comes in a hollowed out pineapple so that might be a bit large.  Also the 32 oz "punch" from Jellyrolls is not your typically strong beverage just REALLY BIG. . .I prefer a nice glass of wine or two or three or . . .hey, I am not drunk, just really tired. . .trust me. . .




having been a witness to you being "tired" I am keeping my mouth shut. 

On that note I can't wait to see you Darcy!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> having been a witness to you being "tired" I am keeping my mouth shut.
> 
> On that note I can't wait to see you Darcy!!



I can't wait to see you either.  I am so glad you decided (were coerced) to join us.  I pinned Matty down to the carpet till she agreed. . .lol. NOT.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> I can't wait to see you either.  I am so glad you decided (were coerced) to join us.  I pinned Matty down to the carpet till she agreed. . .lol. NOT.



You're all evil...you knew once she was in it wasn't going to be hard to get me to say yes.  Admit it...all part of your evil plan.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> You're all evil...you knew once she was in it wasn't going to be hard to get me to say yes.  Admit it...all part of your evil plan.



You were definitely part of my evil plot. . .after all, Andrea, Robin, Tracy, Patty and I need more evil minds to plot with. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> You were definitely part of my evil plot. . .after all, Andrea, Robin, Tracy, Patty and I need more evil minds to plot with. . .




Gonna nickname you Nurse Evil.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> You were definitely part of my evil plot. . .after all, Andrea, Robin, Tracy, Patty and I need more evil minds to plot with. . .



 Yesss we do!!!!  Don't fight it Amy.  You are our band-aid lady now


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> You were definitely part of my evil plot. . .after all, Andrea, Robin, Tracy, Patty and I need more evil minds to plot with. . .



I like to think that I am an innocent victim in your plots....lol

I'm a good girl.


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I like to think that I am an innocent victim in your plots....lol
> 
> I'm a good girl.



AHAHAHA...HAHAHA...HA...HAHAHA...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...HAHA...HAHAHA...wait...catching my breath...ok...AHAHAHA...HAHAHA...HAHAHA...


----------



## ckdsnynt

Beavis said:


> Ok I got a ? for all the locals or others who have seen. I was looking at things the happen while I'm at WDW and noticed that on May 12th and May 15th there will be shuttle launches. Atlantis first then Endevor, I was wanting to know if you can see this from WDW. Kennedy is only what 60 miles away.



Yes. Two years ago we were at BWI when they launched the shuttle and we saw it go right over while we stood out in front of the resort (looked like a darn bunch of tourists out there staring up at the sky looking for UFOs!)
If my DH finds out they're lauching the day before we get there, he'll slip off down there early without me just to watch since I won't go to the Space Center with him! I can see it now: we get to the airport and I turn around and ask DD: where's your dad?" She replies, "Well, mom, he left yesterday!"


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

What time do the launches generally take place?


----------



## Sha

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> What time do the launches generally take place?



They vary... have to check the NASA site to see what the current times are. They can change quickly because of weather or if something isn't showing right with equipment. Sometimes they are delayed until a window later in the day, or else scrubbed for another day. I have some friends that work there. See if I can find some info, but the web site should tell you too.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Thanks, I went to the NASA website a few days ago and there was nothing for the 15th...be sure to let us know if you get any inside info from your friends.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> AHAHAHA...HAHAHA...HA...HAHAHA...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...HAHA...HAHAHA...wait...catching my breath...ok...AHAHAHA...HAHAHA...HAHAHA...




what?


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> AHAHAHA...HAHAHA...HA...HAHAHA...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...HAHA...HAHAHA...wait...catching my breath...ok...AHAHAHA...HAHAHA...HAHAHA...



Dang, and you don't even know Tracy yet. . .she is "sweet and innocent". . .and she will gladly tell you.  But I can NEVER dis Tracy. . .she did get me water during a really drunken moment which brought me back to life. . .sort of.


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> what?




nothin'


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Dang, and you don't even know Tracy yet. . .she is "sweet and innocent". . .and she will gladly tell you.  But I can NEVER dis Tracy. . .she did get me water during a really drunken moment which brought me back to life. . .sort of.



I know it's weird, I already feel like I know them and meeting in person is just a formality we need to get out of the way.


----------



## watank

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Thanks, I went to the NASA website a few days ago and there was nothing for the 15th...be sure to let us know if you get any inside info from your friends.



The NASA launch schedule lists it but the calendar doesn't... I find it easiest to look at KSC's event calendar:

http://www.kennedyspacecenter.com/events.aspx#2009/5/0/

and filter on shuttle launches... right now, _Atlantis_ is targeting a 5/12 launch for Hubble servicing, and _Endeavour_ a 5/15 launch to the ISS (3-day turnaround seems a bit ambitious to me... they may not have moved back  _Endeavour's_ target date to account for _Atlantis'_ mission delays) NASA shows launch times TBD, but some of the touring sites list 1:11pm.

I took a gamble that there's going to be a delay (I fly in the afternoon of the 13th) and bought launch tickets for STS-125 (Atlantis) so hopefully I can drive over and watch from the Visitor Complex...

-Ken


----------



## DisneyDreams21

sand2270 said:


> I know it's weird, I already feel like I know them and meeting in person is just a formality we need to get out of the way.



You do, Amy.  In person with you peeps is just one huge bonus.  My formality will be offering you shots.  You can hand me a band-aid and all that will be out of the way



nurse.darcy said:


> Dang, and you don't even know Tracy yet. . .she is "sweet and innocent". . .and she will gladly tell you.  But I can NEVER dis Tracy. . .she did get me water during a really drunken moment which brought me back to life. . .sort of.



Yes, Darcy we have that unconditional love for each other going on.  Thank goodness too. lol


----------



## bound2travel

I just have to say...

5 weeks   5 weeks   5 weeks and I'll be in MK   


By the way, we will get a post on the room #'s for the bar and first aid station - right?


----------



## Graeme

Ok, I'm in Orlando from 5th May til the 16th, and onsite at OKW from the 10th. I've been lurking for about a week and to be honest, you US people frighten me!!!!, but I want to be in on the fun. 
  I've put my bits on the 'No Chat - Roll Call' thread, and want to meet up with some of you if I can. I'm not really sure what I'll be doing, park-wise, probably not a lot, but fancy a bit of a boogie on a night and drunkenness sounds good!
  In all the times I've been to Orlando I can only remember having one beer , because i've always been driving. So i've got a lot of making up to do.
  I'm going to have to read through the whole posts and i'll join in where I can! XX


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> Ok, I'm in Orlando from 5th May til the 16th, and onsite at OKW from the 10th. I've been lurking for about a week and to be honest, you US people frighten me!!!!, but I want to be in on the fun.
> I've put my bits on the 'No Chat - Roll Call' thread, and want to meet up with some of you if I can. I'm not really sure what I'll be doing, park-wise, probably not a lot, but fancy a bit of a boogie on a night and drunkenness sounds good!
> In all the times I've been to Orlando I can only remember having one beer , because i've always been driving. So i've got a lot of making up to do.
> I'm going to have to read through the whole posts and i'll join in where I can! XX



No need to start at the beginning.  That would really frighten you.  The night before yu leave we have the monorail crawl which starts at 9 p.m. at the Polynesian.  We will hit bars at all three hotels on the Monorail for a drink or two or three.  Not sure what is happening before that.  I am sure there are other plans.  Since I don't arrive till the 14th, I wasn't counting on some of the earlier events.


----------



## Graeme

nurse.darcy said:


> The night before yu leave we have the monorail crawl which starts at 9 p.m. at the Polynesian.  We will hit bars at all three hotels on the Monorail for a drink or two or three.



Yup, That frightens me. My hangovers are legendary!! (not good on a nine hour flight), still quite fancy it though having seen the amount of people going.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Graeme said:


> Ok, I'm in Orlando from 5th May til the 16th, and onsite at OKW from the 10th. I've been lurking for about a week and to be honest, *you US people frighten me!!!!, *but I want to be in on the fun.
> I've put my bits on the 'No Chat - Roll Call' thread, and want to meet up with some of you if I can. I'm not really sure what I'll be doing, park-wise, probably not a lot, but fancy a bit of a boogie on a night and drunkenness sounds good!
> In all the times I've been to Orlando I can only remember having one beer , because i've always been driving. So i've got a lot of making up to do.
> I'm going to have to read through the whole posts and i'll join in where I can! XX



Well this confirms it.  I've been telling Tracy for the past week that I think we scare people...


----------



## APB513

Graeme said:


> Ok, I'm in Orlando from 5th May til the 16th, and onsite at OKW from the 10th. I've been lurking for about a week and to be honest, you US people frighten me!!!!, but I want to be in on the fun.
> I've put my bits on the 'No Chat - Roll Call' thread, and want to meet up with some of you if I can. I'm not really sure what I'll be doing, park-wise, probably not a lot, but fancy a bit of a boogie on a night and drunkenness sounds good!
> In all the times I've been to Orlando I can only remember having one beer , because i've always been driving. So i've got a lot of making up to do.
> I'm going to have to read through the whole posts and i'll join in where I can! XX



Hi Graeme - 

There will be a group of us going to Jellyrolls on the evening of May 13th if you would like to join us.


----------



## Sha

Graeme said:


> Ok, I'm in Orlando from 5th May til the 16th, and onsite at OKW from the 10th. I've been lurking for about a week and to be honest, you US people frighten me!!!!, but I want to be in on the fun.
> I've put my bits on the 'No Chat - Roll Call' thread, and want to meet up with some of you if I can. I'm not really sure what I'll be doing, park-wise, probably not a lot, but fancy a bit of a boogie on a night and drunkenness sounds good!
> In all the times I've been to Orlando I can only remember having one beer , because i've always been driving. So i've got a lot of making up to do.
> I'm going to have to read through the whole posts and i'll join in where I can! XX



Hi Graeme... see you found these threads... How's Ronnie doing?? Did you take him back down to the water??


----------



## sand2270

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Well this confirms it.  I've been telling Tracy for the past week that I think we scare people...



You guys are a little scary...but that is why I like you...so what the heck is wrong with me??


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Ok, I'm in Orlando from 5th May til the 16th, and onsite at OKW from the 10th. I've been lurking for about a week and to be honest, you US people frighten me!!!!, but I want to be in on the fun.
> I've put my bits on the 'No Chat - Roll Call' thread, and want to meet up with some of you if I can. I'm not really sure what I'll be doing, park-wise, probably not a lot, but fancy a bit of a boogie on a night and drunkenness sounds good!
> In all the times I've been to Orlando I can only remember having one beer , because i've always been driving. So i've got a lot of making up to do.
> I'm going to have to read through the whole posts and i'll join in where I can! XX




Hiya Graeme!!! I think that if you have some boogie and drunken fun to catch up on, we are your girls!!!!   I am Tracy, the very sweet and innocent one. It is documented on these pages, and you know, if you read it on the internet, it must be true  We ("DisneyDreams21 AKA Robin AKA The Blonde" and myself) will be arriving on 5/13 and are always up for meeting new people and enjoying some drunken good times!   





DisneyDreams21 said:


> Well this confirms it.  I've been telling Tracy for the past week that I think we scare people...





sand2270 said:


> You guys are a little scary...but that is why I like you...so what the heck is wrong with me??



A healthy dose of fear is always good. LOL And we are a bit on the likeable side.  We are fun and make people laugh.  What is not to like about that?  Or Amy, I am sorry to inform you... but you are really really screwed up in the head. lol 
I would go with likeable. lol


----------



## Graeme

APB513 said:


> Hi Graeme -
> 
> There will be a group of us going to Jellyrolls on the evening of May 13th if you would like to join us.



I'd seen that, it sounds good. I'll probably see you there.



Sha said:


> Hi Graeme... see you found these threads... How's Ronnie doing?? Did you take him back down to the water??



Hi Sha, He's fine! I've had him back a few times but he still isn't quite sure about it. He jumps over the waves and i've nearly come off a few times



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am Tracy, the very sweet and innocent one.



Yeah, I'd got that impression actually!!!


----------



## APB513

Graeme said:


> I'd seen that, it sounds good. I'll probably see you there.



Great


----------



## Sha

Graeme said:


> Hi Sha, He's fine! I've had him back a few times but he still isn't quite sure about it. He jumps over the waves and i've nearly come off a few times



I would like to see that with him and the waves (not him unseating you )


----------



## sand2270

Graeme said:


> Yup, That frightens me. My hangovers are legendary!! (not good on a nine hour flight), still quite fancy it though having seen the amount of people going.



I have had a TERRIBLE hangover at DisneyWorld!  But if I am going to have a hangover anywhere in the world that is where I want to have it.  Nothing better for curing a hangover than a massage at the Grand Floridian spa and Beach Club room service (at least that was my cure that day).


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> A healthy dose of fear is always good. LOL And we are a bit on the likeable side.  We are fun and make people laugh.  What is not to like about that?  Or Amy, I am sorry to inform you... but you are really really screwed up in the head. lol
> I would go with likeable. lol



Sigh I know...I am a little screwy.  Oh wait...you said really, really screwed up.  Ok...can't really argue with you there. 

Fun people that like to laugh are right up my alley...can't wait for May to get here.


----------



## Graeme

sand2270 said:


> I have had a TERRIBLE hangover at DisneyWorld!



That's not very reassuring! I've got no willpower when I'm in the drunken-fun-zone. Just don't let me get that bad. Keep reminding me I'm flying in the morning.


----------



## sand2270

Graeme said:


> That's not very reassuring! I've got no willpower when I'm in the drunken-fun-zone. Just don't let me get that bad. Keep reminding me I'm flying in the morning.



It wasn't my fault .  I was at CBR on Saturday before a work conference started Monday.  I went to the bar, Banana Cabana, to have ONE beer before going to DTD for dinner.  Well the bartender was really cool...she and I were chatting, so I had a second...than she gave me a THIRD at no charge.  I couldn't really refuse free beer.

By the time I got to House of Blues I was already a little toasted...the glass of wine (sorry...can't have a filet mignon without a glass of red wine...I just realized I am very good at justifying my drinking ) put me over the edge I think.  

We are all just going to have to watch each other Friday and drink plenty of water.


----------



## sand2270

I'm gonna make Darcy a sign...

Watch out for falling nurses



Sorry Darcy I couldn't resist...you know I kid cause I love you


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> That's not very reassuring! I've got no willpower when I'm in the drunken-fun-zone. Just don't let me get that bad. Keep reminding me I'm flying in the morning.



okay. . .Girls did you hear him?  He was screaming hangover.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> okay. . .Girls did you hear him?  He was screaming hangover.




kind of sounds like a challenge doesn't it?


----------



## Graeme

nurse.darcy said:


> okay. . .Girls did you hear him?  He was screaming hangover.



Nooooooooooo!!


----------



## sand2270

Graeme said:


> Nooooooooooo!!



Come on be a man!! Can't let a bunch of chicks drink you under the table


----------



## DisneyDreams21

sand2270 said:


> Come on be a man!! Can't let a bunch of chicks drink you under the table



I have faith in my chicks


----------



## Graeme

sand2270 said:


> Come on be a man!! Can't let a bunch of chicks drink you under the table



Haha! Like I said, no willpower!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Haha! Like I said, no willpower!



Oh Graeme, you got it in ya... I have faith that you can keep up....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> I'm gonna make Darcy a sign...
> 
> Watch out for falling nurses
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Darcy I couldn't resist...you know I kid cause I love you



Hahahaha no bruises this trip Darcy!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Yeah, I'd got that impression actually!!!



I like this post...lol You are a very perceptive man to see what all these others cannot


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahahaha no bruises this trip Darcy!!!




I kid...but reality is I fall down all the time...(anyone remember the Vegas mishap?)...so odds are I may be the one ending up on my butt during this trip.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> I kid...but reality is I fall down all the time...(anyone remember the Vegas mishap?)...so odds are I may be the one ending up in my butt during this trip.




Oh Yay!!! lol I promise I won't laugh until I know you are not hurt!!


----------



## sand2270

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I have faith in my chicks



Me too...we are like Super Drinking Chicks...I'm going to make us some superhero capes.  (I know Spiderman doesn't have a cape...but he is the only superhero smiley so you get the idea ).


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh Yay!!! lol I promise I won't laugh until I know you are not hurt!!



I wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## black562

LOL, I wonder how much of this trip everyone will actually remember.  Better yet, I wonder how much will end up on youtube?


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh Graeme, you got it in ya... I have faith that you can keep up....



I've only been here five minutes and already I'm the lightweight drinker!!



black562 said:


> LOL, I wonder how much of this trip everyone will actually remember.



Just so long as I'm not reminded of it next time I apply for a US visa I'll consider it a success.


----------



## ckdsnynt

black562 said:


> LOL, I wonder how much of this trip everyone will actually remember.  Better yet, I wonder how much will end up on youtube?



AFHV Why put it out there for people to watch for free if you can make money off of it?


----------



## watank

black562 said:


> LOL, I wonder how much of this trip everyone will actually remember.  Better yet, I wonder how much will end up on youtube?





ckdsnynt said:


> AFHV Why put it out there for people to watch for free if you can make money off of it?



Exactly! Once it's posted, there goes the blackmail value 

-Ken


----------



## black562

watank said:


> Exactly! Once it's posted, there goes the blackmail value
> 
> -Ken



Thanks, I'll let my informants know that....ha ha ha


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

watank said:


> Exactly! Once it's posted, there goes the blackmail value
> 
> -Ken


LOL These are words that I live by!!

LOL 
I love pictures


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> kind of sounds like a challenge doesn't it?



Okay, I hear you but just remember one thing, he's a Brit. I have NEVER met a Brit I could out drink. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I hear you but just remember one thing, he's a Brit. I have NEVER met a Brit I could out drink. . .



LOL Maybe not but it will be fun to try


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I kid...but reality is I fall down all the time...(anyone remember the Vegas mishap?)...so odds are I may be the one ending up on my butt during this trip.



Yes, remember it well...and I must say that limping around WDW in May, and again two weeks later wouldn't be fun.  Try to avoid such things...


----------



## sand2270

I took the munchkin to see Monsters and Aliens tonight and we saw the preview for Up...which happens to come out our first day in WDW.  So I mention there is a movie theater at DTD if we want to see it.

So let's think about this...I am spending thousands of dollars for us to fly across the country so we can go swimming (if you don't remember awhile back she said she wanted to spend our first day swimming) and to go to the movies...both of which WE CAN DO AT HOME!

It's cracking me up.


----------



## Floydian

sand2270 said:


> I took the munchkin to see Monsters and Aliens tonight and we saw the preview for Up...which happens to come out our first day in WDW.  So I mention there is a movie theater at DTD if we want to see it.
> 
> So let's think about this...I am spending thousands of dollars for us to fly across the country so we can go swimming (if you don't remember awhile back she said she wanted to spend our first day swimming) and to go to the movies...both of which WE CAN DO AT HOME!
> 
> It's cracking me up.



LOL!!! Kids are great!!


----------



## Floydian

Ok, so a quick update. I'm not cancelling anything, but...

With my health and whatnot, my work schedule will be changing again. By the time this meet rolls around, I'll be working 2pm-11pm with Wed-Thu off. As it stands, I would miss EVERYTHING here, unless I take vacation time, which I'll try to do. However, coming off 2 weeks of medical leave to ask for vacation time a few weeks later may not go over well.

I'll know more soon...


----------



## Sha

Floydian said:


> Ok, so a quick update. I'm not cancelling anything, but...
> 
> With my health and whatnot, my work schedule will be changing again. By the time this meet rolls around, I'll be working 2pm-11pm with Wed-Thu off. As it stands, I would miss EVERYTHING here, unless I take vacation time, which I'll try to do. However, coming off 2 weeks of medical leave to ask for vacation time a few weeks later may not go over well.
> 
> I'll know more soon...



Hopefully it will work out... good luck! Sometimes, just telling them, that this was scheduled on what you thought was your off time can work.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Floydian said:


> Ok, so a quick update. I'm not cancelling anything, but...
> 
> With my health and whatnot, my work schedule will be changing again. By the time this meet rolls around, I'll be working 2pm-11pm with Wed-Thu off. As it stands, I would miss EVERYTHING here, unless I take vacation time, which I'll try to do. However, coming off 2 weeks of medical leave to ask for vacation time a few weeks later may not go over well.
> 
> I'll know more soon...



Stupid work. I hope you get everything all figured out!


----------



## bound2travel

For those of you there Wednesday evening (May 13) that won't be in a park or going to JR, I think I'm going to hang out at the pool for a bit after I arrive. I hope to get there about 7 (depends on traffic), get dinner in food court and then a drink at pool bar. 

Kristi


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Ok, so a quick update. I'm not cancelling anything, but...
> 
> With my health and whatnot, my work schedule will be changing again. By the time this meet rolls around, I'll be working 2pm-11pm with Wed-Thu off. As it stands, I would miss EVERYTHING here, unless I take vacation time, which I'll try to do. However, coming off 2 weeks of medical leave to ask for vacation time a few weeks later may not go over well.
> 
> I'll know more soon...



Well there are some there on Wednesday and some on Thursday (me for instance.  We could probably squeeze in some more FUN activities. . .just in case you can't reschedule for the Monorail crawl and/or Sunday's fun


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Maybe not but it will be fun to try



Okay evil woman. . .just remember, hit me over the head with a glass of water or a water bottle (even if you have to take it out of my backpack) at sometime during the trip.  Don't take "no" or my bad attitude for an answer. Remember if I am drunk I know not what I sayeth. . .


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

I apologize if this post is in the wrong thread, but I think this is the best way.  Mods, feel free to move this if it's in the wrong place.

So I have found some CHEAP airfare from Minneapolis to Orlando.  Now the quest to fill in the rest of the itinerary begins.

Does anyone want to split a hotel room, or have a room with two beds and is only occupying one?  Let me know if you are.

I'd be coming in Thursday afternoon, May 14th and leaving the morning of Monday, May 18.

Thanks in advance if this works for anyone.


----------



## NH_Bubba

ANY ROOM ON THIS TRIP FOR A LAST MINUTE ADD ON? With this room rate I just could stay away. Just booked POP ariving Wednesday May 13th and checking out on Monday the 18th.Hoping to  join the Monorail Craw and a couple of Jellyrolls nights?


----------



## sand2270

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> I apologize if this post is in the wrong thread, but I think this is the best way.  Mods, feel free to move this if it's in the wrong place.
> 
> So I have found some CHEAP airfare from Minneapolis to Orlando.  Now the quest to fill in the rest of the itinerary begins.
> 
> Does anyone want to split a hotel room, or have a room with two beds and is only occupying one?  Let me know if you are.
> 
> I'd be coming in Thursday afternoon, May 14th and leaving the morning of Monday, May 18.
> 
> Thanks in advance if this works for anyone.





NH_Bubba said:


> ANY ROOM ON THIS TRIP FOR A LAST MINUTE ADD ON? With this room rate I just could stay away. Just booked POP ariving Wednesday May 13th and checking out on Monday the 18th.Hoping to  join the Monorail Craw and a couple of Jellyrolls nights?




Cool the more the merrier!!  I am sure some of the event organizers will chime in here.


----------



## Sha

sure you can... will throw your name on the list.


----------



## Graeme

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I hear you but just remember one thing, he's a Brit. I have NEVER met a Brit I could out drink. . .



Ha ha!! There's a first time for everything then.


----------



## Sha

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> I apologize if this post is in the wrong thread, but I think this is the best way.  Mods, feel free to move this if it's in the wrong place.
> 
> So I have found some CHEAP airfare from Minneapolis to Orlando.  Now the quest to fill in the rest of the itinerary begins.
> 
> Does anyone want to split a hotel room, or have a room with two beds and is only occupying one?  Let me know if you are.
> 
> I'd be coming in Thursday afternoon, May 14th and leaving the morning of Monday, May 18.
> 
> Thanks in advance if this works for anyone.



I dont know why they would move it... I already have roomie... but good luck. I will put your name on the list too.


----------



## Sha

Speaking of the list... anyone else need to be updated???

If I missed your name on the list, or if you have cancelled out, let me know. I can add to this original post as needed. *Bold* means that they are going to be at the monorail crawl on Friday, 15th of May, 9pm.


*Carrieannew*
*Nurse.Darcy*
*jadedbeauty14304*
englishrose47
*DisneyDreams21*
tsing
*APB513*
*Sha* *+ 2* +1???
*Floydian* 
*feistygalkmc*
Tiggerbounce2
CastleCreations
*Tinkerbell87512*
*disneyfanx3*
*Bloodhound*
*Jeffl34*
*Dismem98*
*WDmommyof4* (?)
FlChick
*Buena Vista*
*Lauren_Elizabeth*
podsnel
Camster0307
Karajeboo
*watank*
*ahoff*
*jducky*
*Matterhorn*
*Sand2270*
*Anna77*
*MoreMickeyForMe*
*Beavis*
*JohnEric*
*NH_Bubba*
*Graeme* +1 (*Al*)
*Tojoes*
Bambilover


----------



## Beavis

29 names in bold on the list  

so you think we should warn them we are coming.


----------



## Graeme

Beavis said:


> so you think we should warn them we are coming.



Nah!, It'll be a nice suprise.


----------



## sand2270

Beavis said:


> 29 names in bold on the list
> 
> so you think we should warn them we are coming.



It's cool isn't it!!

This is going to be a blast!


----------



## Beavis

LOL we are going to have to get one of the touring flags so we know who to follow to the next location. That plus we will fill up a whole monorail car plus.

Still sounds like a great time


----------



## sand2270

Beavis said:


> LOL we are going to have to get one of the touring flags so we know who to follow to the next location. That plus we will fill up a whole monorail car plus.
> 
> Still sounds like a great time




oh that's funny! 

We should all get matching shirts LOL.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

sand2270 said:


> It's cool isn't it!!
> 
> This is going to be a blast!



Suprise Disney, were here!....all *29* of us!


----------



## sand2270

Disney shopping is the slowest website ever!  I am ordering some clothes for my daughter for our trip, there is a pretty good sale going on.  Click...wait...wait...wait...click...wait...wait...wait.  I am always surprised that a company with the resources available to them like Disney has the slowest websites!


----------



## ErikDee326

I always said that about the WDW main website too, LOL. When you went to make a reservation and you wanted to change something like a date the entire fields of month and day, etc would reset. Oh well, they aren't know for there websites i guess.


----------



## black562

ErikDee326 said:


> I always said that about the WDW main website too, LOL. When you went to make a reservation and you wanted to change something like a date the entire fields of month and day, etc would reset. Oh well, they aren't know for there websites i guess.



That's what scares me about the ADRs going online.  I can only imagine trying to book my meals online if its as bad as the other areas of the site.


----------



## jeffl34

28 days away,,,, 4 short weeks,,, man does time fly


----------



## Graeme

Right ladies!! I've drafted in reinforcements and now have a friend coming with me. He's a sociable kind of guy and I've never seen anyone put away as much beer as him!! Any challengers please form an orderly queue at the bar.


----------



## Sha

Graeme said:


> Right ladies!! I've drafted in reinforcements and now have a friend coming with me. He's a sociable kind of guy and I've never seen anyone put away as much beer as him!! Any challengers please form an orderly queue at the bar.



I will leave the "+?" as you told me you were hoping to get a couple of friends.. you still have time to twist their arms


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Right ladies!! I've drafted in reinforcements and now have a friend coming with me. He's a sociable kind of guy and I've never seen anyone put away as much beer as him!! Any challengers please form an orderly queue at the bar.



Yay!!! I love men!


wait... that sounded funny... i do love men... but not in a well yeah... nevermind...lol  I'll be quiet now.


----------



## bound2travel

Graeme said:


> Right ladies!! I've drafted in reinforcements and now have a friend coming with me. He's a sociable kind of guy and I've never seen anyone put away as much beer as him!! Any challengers please form an orderly queue at the bar.



This sounds like a challenge. Not one I can do, but surely someone here will step up to the plate. It'd be fun to video... I mean watch. 

Kristi


----------



## bound2travel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay!!! I love men!
> 
> 
> wait... that sounded funny... i do love men... but not in a well yeah... nevermind...lol  I'll be quiet now.






You crack me up.


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay!!! I love men!
> 
> 
> wait... that sounded funny... i do love men... but not in a well yeah... nevermind...lol  I'll be quiet now.


----------



## dismem98

Graeme said:


> Right ladies!! I've drafted in reinforcements and now have a friend coming with me. He's a sociable kind of guy and I've never seen anyone put away as much beer as him!! Any challengers please form an orderly queue at the bar.





Yeaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!

More men.   

Hey Tracy, I love men too!!  Don't tell the others though...  you'll ruin my reputation...hahaha

Gonna be some fun..

Patty


----------



## ErikDee326

You gals are too funny LOL


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Holy Crap! That's a lot od Dis peeps at the monorail crawl...those bar tenders won't know what hit 'em...
Oh, and Graeme- I am already known as the group lightweight...I can only have two!


----------



## ttester9612

It's ashamed I can't extend my stay so I can enjoy all the fun.  Everyone will just have to drink an extra drink or two for me.


----------



## ErikDee326

You guys are going to have to have one for me too  A nice fruity slush one  I can't believe so many people planned to go days before I do. 37 more days!!!! and to think i have an extra ticket nobody wants LOL.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> It's ashamed I can't extend my stay so I can enjoy all the fun.  Everyone will just have to drink an extra drink or two for me.



you will be missed... though I think I will see you the weekend before since I am there with Mom and my sister.


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

ErikDee326 said:


> You guys are going to have to have one for me too  A nice fruity slush one  I can't believe so many people planned to go days before I do. 37 more days!!!! and to think i have an extra ticket nobody wants LOL.



An extra ticket that no one had previously wanted?  You may have just found someone who does want it.  Shoot me a PM with details, please.


----------



## Sha

Just trying to get an idea here... will not require _everyone_ to answer, as I map this out.


Do you want to do 3 bars?? or 4??
Do you want the 4th be a different one or return to the Tambu Lounge?


----------



## sand2270

ErikDee326 said:


> You guys are going to have to have one for me too  A nice fruity slush one  I can't believe so many people planned to go days before I do. 37 more days!!!! and to think i have an extra ticket nobody wants LOL.




You could always go twice...that's what I'm doing. 

Just got the email from my Small World TA and my second trip is paid in full as of today.  Thank goodness for Disney Visa 6-month financing.


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Just trying to get an idea here... will not require _everyone_ to answer, as I map this out.
> 
> 
> Do you want to do 3 bars?? or 4??
> Do you want the 4th be a different one or return to the Tambu Lounge?




Sha, can you list out the bars that we are going to or that are the options?  That will help me provide some input.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Sha, can you list out the bars that we are going to or that are the options?  That will help me provide some input.



Just point and shoot. . .after the first two no one is going to care. . .trust me on this Amy. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> It's ashamed I can't extend my stay so I can enjoy all the fun.  Everyone will just have to drink an extra drink or two for me.



T, I am calling you when I land on the 14th.  Would love to get together for a whirl on Pooh. . .lol.  Or just meet up for lunch. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Just point and shoot. . .after the first two no one is going to care. . .trust me on this Amy. . .



good point


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Just point and shoot. . .after the first two no one is going to care. . .trust me on this Amy. . .



That is pretty much true.... just looking for input. Just simple questions.


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> That is pretty much true.... just looking for input. Just simple questions.




I understand, having never been to most of those hotels I don't know what the options are.  I am still curious to know.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Amy, my miss ocd planning girl, get your info and RUN with it. .. by the way, read your PMs.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> I understand, having never been to most of those hotels I don't know what the options are.  I am still curious to know.



It could be a surprise...


----------



## nurse.darcy

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Holy Crap! That's a lot od Dis peeps at the monorail crawl...those bar tenders won't know what hit 'em...
> Oh, and Graeme- I am already known as the group lightweight...I can only have two!



Well, If we go to 4 bars, you are in trouble girl.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy, my miss ocd planning girl, get your info and RUN with it. .. by the way, read your PMs.





Sha said:


> It could be a surprise...



Are you guys drinking already?  

A little tip about me...I just like info...I'm the kind of person that reads everything on the park maps they give you...everything...I am a "read the fine print" type of person.  Probably a symptom of my OCD but since Sha (yes you Miss Ask a Question and than say "it's a surprise"...confuse people much!? ) asked I got curious what the bar options were and what kind of wonderful drinks could be offered at each place...cause I would rather daydream about DisneyWorld alcoholic drinks than focus on forecasting MORE call volumes.

Now I am not setting up an excel spreadsheet with each bar, what drink I want to try and how much it costs...I was just curious...btw I wish there was a tongue sticking out icon...just imagine me sticking my tongue out to you guys right now 

Love Love Kiss Kiss to both of you


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Are you guys drinking already?
> 
> A little tip about me...I just like info...I'm the kind of person that reads everything on the park maps they give you...everything...I am a "read the fine print" type of person.  Probably a sympton of my OCD but since Sha (yes you Miss Ask a Question and than say "it's a surprise"...confuse people much!? ) asked I got curious what the bar options were and what kind of wonderful drinks could be offered at each place...cause I would rather daydream about DisneyWorld alcoholic drinks than focus on forecasting MORE call volumes.
> 
> Now I am not setting up an excel spreadsheet with each bar, what drink I want to try and how much it costs...I was just curious...btw I wish there was a tongue sticking out icon...just imagine me sticking my tongue out to you guys right now
> 
> Love Love Kiss Kiss to both of you



It could be part of it is your OCD but that is okay. Just go with the flow like Darcy said. The bars, as I think Patty said awhile back, close at 12 midnight. If there are 4 bars and depending on which one I am thinking of for the last, will need to be time adjusted, and may be harder to do (plus do not want anyone falling off over the side). Just want people's input on 3 or 4? and where to and if they want to end at Tambu again.


----------



## black562

It isn't really all that hard:

Tambu Lounge at the Poly
Mizner's Lounge at the Grand Floridian
The Outer Rim at Contemporary
and maybe Territory Lounge at Wilderness Lodge

Opps, did I let the cat out of the bag?


----------



## nurse.darcy

black562 said:


> How about:
> 
> Tambu Lounge at the Poly
> Mizner's Lounge at the Grand Floridian
> The Outer Rim at Contemporary
> and maybe Territory Lounge at Wilderness Lodge
> 
> Will that work?



Uh, hello, last time I checked, WL was not on the monorail.


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> It isn't really all that hard:
> 
> Tambu Lounge at the Poly
> Mizner's Lounge at the Grand Floridian
> The Outer Rim at Contemporary
> and maybe Territory Lounge at Wilderness Lodge
> 
> Opps, did I let the cat out of the bag?



Thank you, no it really wasn't.

I am going to go back to my "not caring and going with the flow" routine for this trip now.


----------



## black562

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh, hello, last time I checked, WL was not on the monorail.



No, but its a 4th option that isn't far away....via boatride.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, If we go to 4 bars, you are in trouble girl.



1) Yummy Alcoholic Drink...
2) Not so yummy water...
3) Another Yummy Alcoholic Drink...
3.5) Tom dragging my butt to bar #4
4) Not so yummy water...


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> It isn't really all that hard:
> 
> Tambu Lounge at the Poly
> Mizner's Lounge at the Grand Floridian
> The Outer Rim at Contemporary
> and maybe Territory Lounge at Wilderness Lodge
> 
> Opps, did I let the cat out of the bag?



Thanks Joe


----------



## watank

Hmm... so thinking about Jelly Rolls after the Crawl would be too ambitious? 

Probably safer to retire to the bar and first aid rooms, I suppose 

-Ken


----------



## sand2270

watank said:


> Hmm... so thinking about Jelly Rolls after the Crawl would be too ambitious?
> 
> Probably safer to retire to the bar and first aid rooms, I suppose
> 
> -Ken



crap...I am first aid lady...does that mean everyone is coming back to my room??


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> A little tip about me...I just like info...I'm the kind of person that reads everything on the park maps they give you...everything...I am a "read the fine print" type of person.  Probably a symptom of my OCD but since Sha (yes you Miss Ask a Question and than say "it's a surprise"...confuse people much!? ) asked I got curious what the bar options were and what kind of wonderful drinks could be offered at each place...cause I would rather daydream about DisneyWorld alcoholic drinks than focus on forecasting MORE call volumes.




Oh Amy, you bring a warm joy to my heart sometimes!!!!



watank said:


> Hmm... so thinking about Jelly Rolls after the Crawl would be too ambitious?
> 
> Probably safer to retire to the bar and first aid rooms, I suppose
> 
> -Ken


Hahaha the girls from the drinking room just may be at JellyRolls after the crawl! LOL Midnight is a really early return to room time for us! LOL


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh Amy, you bring a warm joy to my heart sometimes!!!!
> 
> 
> Hahaha the girls from the drinking room just may be at JellyRolls after the crawl! LOL Midnight is a really early return to room time for us! LOL



LOL thanks...I am really not OCD I was just kidding around and was giving Sha and Darcy a hard time. 

First aid lady may join you at Jellyrolls


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> LOL thanks...I am really not OCD I was just kidding around and was giving Sha and Darcy a hard time.
> 
> First aid lady may join you at Jellyrolls



no worries


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> LOL thanks...I am really not OCD I was just kidding around and was giving Sha and Darcy a hard time.
> 
> First aid lady may join you at Jellyrolls



LOL The fact that you always feel the need to tell me when you are joking makes me love you more. LOL Amy, I get your jokes. No need to explain them, they are already funny.

And you and anyone else who can stumble to JR's after the crawl are all more than welcome!!! LOL Just make sure your hydrated.  Don't want another "the first time I met Darcy i had to....." moment! LOL


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh, hello, last time I checked, WL was not on the monorail.



No... it's not on the route, but have read some other crawls that included it and thought it would be neat for those who may not have been over there before (that and you said for me to be in charge of this lol). The thing is, you need to allow transportation time which would shorten time at the other bars. That is why I was asking if there was to be a 4th stop, would you want to go back to Tambu.


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL The fact that you always feel the need to tell me when you are joking makes me love you more. LOL Amy, I get your jokes. No need to explain them, they are already funny.
> 
> And you and anyone else who can stumble to JR's after the crawl are all more than welcome!!! LOL Just make sure your hydrated.  Don't want another "the first time I met Darcy i had to....." moment! LOL



I will still be on Tucson time...so midnight will be 9pm for me...and I don't go to bed at 9pm.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> I will still be on Tucson time...so midnight will be 9pm for me...and I don't go to bed at 9pm.



Hehe you are so going to fit right in with us!

Sha, I think we will need to figure in the time it will take for this huge group of people to get a drink from these small bars who probably only have 1-2 bartenders working and other patrons to take care of.  Not sure if a boatride to WL will be possible.


----------



## black562

Well the bar at WL is quite nice I must say, I remember having drinks there while waiting on our table at Artist Point.  As for OCD, I don't read everything on the maps cause I can quote 'em to ya.  I do however take multiple copies home each trip and file them away.  I have more vacation information on various locations than our local travel agent and it often comes in handy.


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hehe you are so going to fit right in with us!
> 
> Sha, I think we will need to figure in the time it will take for this huge group of people to get a drink from these small bars who probably only have 1-2 bartenders working and other patrons to take care of.  Not sure if a boatride to WL will be possible.



It really can be done, but again, that is why I was looking for some input on what others wanted to do..... it doesn't really matter anymore. Just scrap the idea as a bad idea.


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> It really can be done, but again, that is why I was looking for some input on what others wanted to do..... it doesn't really matter anymore. Just scrap the idea as a bad idea.



my opinion...since I seemed to cause some of the trouble today (I really didn't mean to)...is that we play it by ear...some people may do all 4 or we will run out of time...others (lightweights...just kidding) may fall off early.  

Me...I am up for hitting as many as we can...but with anything Disney trip related that may not be realistic.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I didn't say it was a bad idea. It is a good idea.  I was just saying that it is a big group to wrangle and we only have like 3 hours. I am as open minded as possible when visiting bars. Trust me I would love to go to WL, I just don't know if it is realistic.  We can always try though


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I didn't say it was a bad idea. It is a good idea.  I was just saying that it is a big group to wrangle and we only have like 3 hours. I am as open minded as possible when visiting bars. Trust me I would love to go to WL, I just don't know if it is realistic.  We can always try though



We could always have Monorail Crawl 2.0...the conclusion.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

haha i just said the same thing as Amy.  And no you have not started any trouble.  i see no trouble. LOL I see a discussion among adults that includes a laugh or two.  lol But that is just me.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> my opinion...since I seemed to cause some of the trouble today (I really didn't mean to)...



you didn't... no worries


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> We could always have Monorail Crawl 2.0...the conclusion.


Now that is an idea...lol maybe Saturday night will be ...
(add music du n dun dun!!!!!)  The Monorail Crawl 2.0...the conclusion... and never before seen footage from the night before, courtesy of Kodak and Tracy's camera!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

sand2270 said:


> We could always have Monorail Crawl 2.0...the conclusion.



The conclusion is usually the crawl through the resort back to the room  

If I don't get a pic of you, Amy, under the tire of the big wheel at POP my trip will not be complete.  So I need you in that condition at some point during your trip.  Ok ?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Now that is an idea...lol maybe Saturday night will be ...
> (add music du n dun dun!!!!!)  The Monorail Crawl 2.0...the conclusion... and never before seen footage from the night before, courtesy of Kodak and Tracy's camera!!!



Oh man...I've been warned about that camera of yours!!!


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I didn't say it was a bad idea. It is a good idea.  I was just saying that it is a big group to wrangle and we only have like 3 hours. I am as open minded as possible when visiting bars. Trust me I would love to go to WL, I just don't know if it is realistic.  We can always try though



I think everyone is responsible for themselves since its not a sinking ship or a fire... but that is just me


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sha said:


> I think everyone is responsible for themselves since its not a sinking ship or a fire... but that is just me



I apologize then Sha, I thought you were the one in charge, dictating the time and places and planning everything.  You asked for opinions and I gave mine.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Oh man...I've been warned about that camera of yours!!!


No worries, my camera is used only for good, and not for evil...


----------



## sand2270

DisneyDreams21 said:


> The conclusion is usually the crawl through the resort back to the room
> 
> If I don't get a pic of you, Amy, under the tire of the big wheel at POP my trip will not be complete.  So I need you in that condition at some point during your trip.  Ok ?



What condition do I need to be in to lay on the ground under a huge Big Wheel...I think that is doable.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Sha said:


> I think everyone is responsible for themselves since its not a sinking ship or a fire... but that is just me



That's funny, I was just thinking that 30 something drunk dis'ers might just sink that little boat to the WL...lol  Might make us wear the life jackets too.


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I apologize then Sha, I thought you were the one in charge, dictating the time and places and planning everything.  You asked for opinions and I gave mine.



planning this yes, dictating no. Im not a b****y person and normally, any trip when I go with others, I always ask what they want to do because I can go back easily and do what I want to do.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

sand2270 said:


> What condition do I need to be in to lay on the ground under a huge Big Wheel...I think that is doable.



Just stop by my room. We'll take care of the condition part


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sha said:


> planning this yes, dictating no. Im not a b****y person and normally, any trip when I go with others, I always ask what they want to do because I can go back easily and do what I want to do.




Thats the difference between you and me, I tend to embrace my b#!&#y side 

What is with the Dis today? Amy asked a question and got jumped on, and I give my opinion when asked and get a "sinking ship" comment. 

I think everyone needs a little Disney magic today.


----------



## sand2270

I think we are just grouchy cause it's Monday and we all want to go to Disney.

I don't like fighting...the boards are my happy place.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Group hugs all around!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> No worries, my camera is used only for good, and not for evil...



Hmmmm...then what about the incriminating photos I've heard about????


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Group hugs. I am a lover, not a fighter... Robin is the fighter...LOL 



I just want to have fun and include everyone in my fun...


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thats the difference between you and me, I tend to embrace my b#!&#y side
> 
> What is with the Dis today? Amy asked a question and got jumped on, and I give my opinion when asked and get a "sinking ship" comment.
> 
> I think everyone needs a little Disney magic today.



For me, it's much more pleasant to be nice... 

unfortunately, people get a bad wrap from others who they have never spent time with... and others then believe that is how they are. I don't think there is anyone on the list that I have spent more than 20 minutes with (with exception of who is coming with me for the meet, Carrie and a few others that didn't want to be on the list). I know I won't give my opinion of how someone is if I don't know them. If you took it as being jumped on, then you misread, truly.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hmmmm...then what about the incriminating photos I've heard about????



LOL Those photos don't exist... really... but they pay for my disney trips well... wait... thats not true.. the photos don't exist...lol


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> For me, it's much more pleasant to be nice...
> 
> unfortunately, people get a bad wrap from others who they have never spent time with... and others then believe that is how they are. I don't think there is anyone on the list that I have spent more than 20 minutes with so I do (with exception of who is coming with me for the meet, Carrie and a few others that didn't want to be on the list). I know I won't give my opinion of how someone is if I don't know them. If you took it as being jumped on, then you misread, truly.



No I'm cool...it was just a misunderstanding.


----------



## black562

Here Here...kinda makes me wish I were coming.  I think I'd have more fun staying sober with a camera in my hand, oh the laughs I could capture.  Maybe I'll call the bartender and pass him a few bucks and a camera!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Those photos don't exist... really... but they pay for my disney trips well... wait... thats not true.. the photos don't exist...lol





This May trip is going to be great. I can't wait to meet all of you!

Joe- I'll have my camera, too...I'm not that great with it, but I'll see what I can do...


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Those photos don't exist... really... but they pay for my disney trips well... wait... thats not true.. the photos don't exist...lol



Well, I'll be there with my camera.  Getting to finally meet the whole lot of you might be very interesting indeed.

It's Monday.  Everyone's just a little edgy, coming back from a long weekend is always a bit rough.  No worries from here.

Also, folks who posted earlier in this thread about late additions (NH)something-or-another) and tickets they can't use need to check their PM boxes.


----------



## buena vista

After a super busy weekend (lots of singing), I came into work and I just had to open up my May meet planner ("May-meet.xls" for the planning geeks among you, like me), and it now says I have 32 days until I arrive at WDW to share some wonderful times with some of the best people I know. I just needed to share that


----------



## Graeme

Three pages since I last looked. Where to start?!?!



sand2270 said:


> does that mean everyone is coming back to my room??







jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Don't want another "the first time I met Darcy i had to....." moment! LOL



I'm quite looking forward to one of those 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am as open minded as possible when visiting bars.



 again!!



sand2270 said:


> What condition do I need to be in to lay on the ground under a huge Big Wheel...I think that is doable.







jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Group hugs. I am a lover, not a fighter... Robin is the fighter...



 (for Tracy)  (for Robin)


I initially thought it would be nice to have a few evenings with good company and a nice beer, but I am actually getting quite scared now!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Three pages since I last looked. Where to start?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite looking forward to one of those
> 
> 
> 
> again!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for Tracy)  (for Robin)
> 
> 
> I initially thought it would be nice to have a few evenings with good company and a nice beer, but I am actually getting quite scared now!!



I bet you don't still think of me as the sweet innocent one anymore do you?


----------



## sand2270

Graeme said:


> I'm quite looking forward to one of those
> 
> 
> I initially thought it would be nice to have a few evenings with good company and a nice beer, but I am actually getting quite scared now!!



I'll never forget my "the first time I met Darcy..." moment.  Actually it was Matty and Darcy...let's just say I will never, ever forget that night in Vegas


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Darcy always gives a first impression never to be forgotten!!!! 

And i love her so much for it. LOL 

Mine included a slushie tower, trips to the bathroom that resulted in bruising, leg licking, and later in the evening, force feeding water session. LOL 

All in all a good day! LOLOLOL


----------



## sand2270

Graeme said:


> Three pages since I last looked. Where to start?!?!
> 
> 
> I initially thought it would be nice to have a few evenings with good company and a nice beer, but I am actually getting quite scared now!!



btw I love the smurf avatar.  I still have my little collection from when I was a kid, they are sitting in my office at home LOL.  My daughter and I noticed Target had smurfs again, but they didn't look right.


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I bet you don't still think of me as the sweet innocent one anymore do you?





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Mine included a slushie tower, trips to the bathroom that resulted in bruising, leg licking, and later in the evening, force feeding water session.



Not any more!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Not any more!!



I'm harmless I promise... 




And don't believe it if anyone tries to tell you differently...lol Really..


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Darcy always gives a first impression never to be forgotten!!!!
> 
> And i love her so much for it. LOL
> 
> Mine included a slushie tower, trips to the bathroom that resulted in bruising, leg licking, and later in the evening, force feeding water session. LOL
> 
> All in all a good day! LOLOLOL



Mine included me falling, some very strange guys who were hitting on us and than offending us which resulted in Darcy yelling at them (I loved that moment btw, that guy so deserved it), some guys with very thick accents hitting on us, Darcy falling off a stool, two canadian guys making us dance with them at a piano bar, and all the poor taxi drivers who had to put up with us...and me getting back to my hotel room at 4am...good times.


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hehe you are so going to fit right in with us!
> 
> Sha, I think we will need to figure in the time it will take for this huge group of people to get a drink from these small bars who probably only have 1-2 bartenders working and other patrons to take care of.  Not sure if a boatride to WL will be possible.



Now we all know the EASY solution to this, don't we??? 29 shots!!! Order up! 


Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Just stop by my room. We'll take care of the condition part



Can you help someone get in tip top condition???

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I'll never forget my "the first time I met Darcy..." moment.  Actually it was Matty and Darcy...let's just say I will never, ever forget that night in Vegas



That was a great night, wasn't it?? I plan on this trip being similar, minus the guy grabbing me and you falling! 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I bet you don't still think of me as the sweet innocent one anymore do you?




Why would he ever???  No, Tracy, you are the camera that's going to hold this group together. I still can't believe we're both stuck with bag ladies!! This is gonna be interesting!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> That was a great night, wasn't it?? I plan on this trip being similar, minus the guy grabbing me and you falling!
> 
> Andrea



If I fall like that again I am going to end up in a wheelchair for the rest of the trip.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> That was a great night, wasn't it?? I plan on this trip being similar, minus the guy grabbing me and you falling!
> 
> Andrea




btw I always forget about the text I sent you from the bathroom after I fell until you remind me...than I can't stop laughing about it!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> If I fall like that again I am going to end up in a wheelchair for the rest of the trip.



As long as you text me afterwards, no problem!! 

Andrea


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MATTERHORN said:


> Can you help someone get in tip top condition???
> 
> Andrea



Stop by during Happy Hour or After Hours and I am confident you will be under the big wheel tire   They have a Twister thing too if you do enough shots. lol


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> As long as you text me afterwards, no problem!!
> 
> Andrea



"Matty...I am in the bathroom...I fell again...please take my credit card and get me an ECV"


----------



## MATTERHORN

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Stop by during Happy Hour or After Hours and I am confident you will be under the big wheel tire   They have a Twister thing too if you do enough shots. lol



Stop by? Girl, our reservations are getting linked! You'll be kicking me out!!! 

Andrea


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MATTERHORN said:


> Stop by? Girl, our reservations are getting linked! You'll be kicking me out!!!
> 
> Andrea



 I meant walk thru the  open connecting door!LOL I kick nobody out as long as they have a drink in their hand   Tired people can crash on the First Aid station floor.


----------



## MATTERHORN

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I meant walk thru the  open connecting door!LOL I kick nobody out as long as they have a drink in their hand   Tired people can crash on the First Aid station floor.



Sweet! I'm kinda scared because Amy might end up out of commission if she falls. Does that leave me in charge of first aid since I am her second in command roomie? Crap!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Matty...I am in the bathroom...I fell again...please take my credit card and get me an ECV"



BEST TEXT EVER!! I use it to cheer myself up all the time! Thank you again for falling Amy! I'm eternally grateful!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Sweet! I'm kinda scared because Amy might end up out of commission if she falls. Does that leave me in charge of first aid since I am her second in command roomie? Crap!
> 
> Andrea




yes you may have to administer first aid to the first aid lady.

Btw...I am not focused on work today at all...can you tell...I bet you can't...


----------



## watank

sand2270 said:


> crap...I am first aid lady...does that mean everyone is coming back to my room??



Only if you want us to 
(Sorry, brought back memories of inebriated off-duty EMS personnel recovering in-station... not that that ever happened  )



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hehe you are so going to fit right in with us!
> 
> Sha, I think we will need to figure in the time it will take for this huge group of people to get a drink from these small bars who probably only have 1-2 bartenders working and other patrons to take care of.  Not sure if a boatride to WL will be possible.





MATTERHORN said:


> Now we all know the EASY solution to this, don't we??? 29 shots!!! Order up!
> 
> 
> Andrea



Maybe we should suggest that Disney put up a "drive-thru" bar counter at the monorail bars 

-Ken


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> yes you may have administer first aid to the first aid lady.
> 
> Btw...I am not focused on work today at all...can you tell...I bet you can't...



NOT AT ALL! I would have never known. Now, about those TPS reports......


Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> BEST TEXT EVER!! I use it to cheer myself up all the time! Thank you again for falling Amy! I'm eternally grateful!
> 
> Andrea



Anytime!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MATTERHORN said:


> Sweet! I'm kinda scared because Amy might end up out of commission if she falls. Does that leave me in charge of first aid since I am her second in command roomie? Crap!
> 
> Andrea



Sure does. Just call down for some cots for the tired drinkers and ask Amy where she keeps the band aids.  Then meet me back in the bar room


----------



## MATTERHORN

watank said:


> Maybe we should suggest that Disney put up a "drive-thru" bar counter at the monorail bars
> 
> -Ken



Great idea! The monorail is a vehicle of sorts, it would only be right! But I'm sayin, we assign each bar a shot of choice!! It would be quick, wouldn't it? 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Sure does. Just call down for some cots for the tired drinkers and ask Amy where she keeps the band aids.  Then meet me back in the bar room



I hope you don't regret that invite. Yeah, once I triage everyone in need, then you and I can get back to the business at hand. Business meaning drinking. Of course. No actual business will be conducted on this trip folks!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I meant walk thru the  open connecting door!LOL I kick nobody out as long as they have a drink in their hand   Tired people can crash on the First Aid station floor.





watank said:


> Only if you want us to
> (Sorry, brought back memories of inebriated off-duty EMS personnel recovering in-station... not that that ever happened  )



Matty...I think we are going to have some overnight guests.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Matty...I think we are going to have some overnight guests.



Yes, I guess you and I are sleeping in the Emergency Room!

Welcome to Amy and Matty's ER! We're open all night, as long as you have valid insurance.

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Matty...I think we are going to have some overnight guests.



I could say something REALLY wrong here. 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yes, I guess you and I are sleeping in the Emergency Room!
> 
> Welcome to Amy and Matty's ER! We're open all night, as long as you have valid insurance.
> 
> Andrea




Insurance meaning free drinks.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I could say something REALLY wrong here.
> 
> Andrea



yeah...family board...family board...repeat it to yourself...family board.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Insurance meaning free drinks.



Precisely my thoughts! We are STILL the Brazilian twins!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Precisely my thoughts! We are STILL the Brazilian twins!!
> 
> Andrea



Andrea!!  LMAO!  Umm...let's not go there.


----------



## sand2270

sand2270 said:


> Andrea!!  LMAO!  Umm...let's not go there.



You know I am shocked when I use your real name instead of Matty LOL.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MATTERHORN said:


> Why would he ever???  No, Tracy, you are the camera that's going to hold this group together. I still can't believe we're both stuck with bag ladies!! This is gonna be interesting!
> 
> Andrea



I actually thought I had one person to think of me that way...lol Right now it is like I have lost my innocence all over again! LOL




DisneyDreams21 said:


> Stop by during Happy Hour or After Hours and I am confident you will be under the big wheel tire   They have a Twister thing too if you do enough shots. lol



I'm sorry but drunken Twister is going to have to be played! LOL It is so convenient that it is right next to the giant big wheel!


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I actually thought I had one person to think of me that way...lol Right now it is like I have lost my innocence all over again! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but drunken Twister is going to have to be played! LOL It is so convenient that it is right next to the giant big wheel!



Aww, Tracy! We couldn't love you any more if you really were innocent! Just know that, ok? 

As for Twister, I haven't played in years. I need a refresher course!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> You know I am shocked when I use your real name instead of Matty LOL.



Yeah, if anyone hears me yell out "Sands" at WDW, that would be Amy! But she never calls me Andrea if she can help it! 

Andrea


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Right now it is like I have lost my innocence all over again! LOL



I thought someone sent that back to you on FB???






> I'm sorry but drunken Twister is going to have to be played! LOL It is so convenient that it is right next to the giant big wheel!



All I can say is thank goodness for alcohol and pilates.  Nice logic there too--using the nearness to the big wheel argument  

Proximity to any of these things may be dangerous after JRs...


----------



## MATTERHORN

Are you girls saying it's all about Location, Location, Location at WDW???

Andrea


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MATTERHORN said:


> Are you girls saying it's all about Location, Location, Location at WDW???
> 
> Andrea



LOL Yeah Andrea and poor Darcy had to make the call and request, "near the big wheel" on the reservation...She's a good sport

The proximity law also applies to being near any bar or in-room bar--if you are near it you must partake.


----------



## MATTERHORN

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL Yeah Andrea and poor Darcy had to make the call and request, "near the big wheel" on the reservation...She's a good sport
> 
> The proximity law also applies to being near any bar or in-room bar--if you are near it you must partake.



She actually requested "under the big wheel" but that was considered a Preferred Location room!!! 

Andrea


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

Oh my, what am I getting myself into for this trip?  I'm a veteran of many a Big Ten football tailgating campaign, but this sounds downright crazy.  Lying on the ground next to the giant Big Wheel at Pop Century, drunken Twister, monorail bar crawl...



We should fire up a chat somewhere fairly soon.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MATTERHORN said:


> She actually requested "under the big wheel" but that was considered a Preferred Location room!!!
> 
> Andrea





How long do you think it will take the Mickey Police to notice us taking big wheel pics at 3 in the morning?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> How long do you think it will take the Mickey Police to notice us taking big wheel pics at 3 in the morning?



LOL They didn't notice the under big Wheel pics or hanging off the Giant Mr. and Mrs. Potato head pics at 3 am last year! LOL 

But didn't Darcy get a knock from POP security for talking too loud in her room before we got there? LOL

And 102... you have gotten yourself into a good time. LOL 

Look out 1970's courtyard and all of the innocent people staying there at the same time we are...lol


----------



## MATTERHORN

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> Oh my, what am I getting myself into for this trip?  I'm a veteran of many a Big Ten football tailgating campaign, but this sounds downright crazy.  Lying on the ground next to the giant Big Wheel at Pop Century, drunken Twister, monorail bar crawl...
> 
> 
> 
> We should fire up a chat somewhere fairly soon.



Agreed!!! This is gonna blow Tailgating away!! Be prepared!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL They didn't notice the under big Wheel pics or hanging off the Giant Mr. and Mrs. Potato head pics at 3 am last year! LOL
> 
> But didn't Darcy get a knock from POP security for talking too loud in her room before we got there? LOL
> 
> And 102... you have gotten yourself into a good time. LOL
> 
> Look out 1970's courtyard and all of the innocent people staying there at the same time we are...lol



Ha! Is this their fair warning?? Good, then I'll feel no guilt!! 

Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MATTERHORN said:


> Ha! Is this their fair warning?? Good, then I'll feel no guilt!!
> 
> Andrea



LOL the poor saps never had a chance...LOL


----------



## Beavis

MATTERHORN said:


> Ha! Is this their fair warning?? Good, then I'll feel no guilt!!
> 
> Andrea



LOL - I accept your warning but have a drink ready for me when I come over to check your insurance cards


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, if anyone hears me yell out "Sands" at WDW, that would be Amy! But she never calls me Andrea if she can help it!
> 
> Andrea



I have to force myself to call you Andrea LOL...I just think of you as Matty.


----------



## black562

Alright ladies, don't make me step in here...ya'll simmer down out there.  And you...you with the blonde hair, step AWAY from the big wheel, VERY....SLOWLY....


----------



## black562

Oh by the way, tonight I dusted off my crystal ball and asked to see the May meet....below is what it showed me.  Can anyone tell me who this is, I can't really tell.


----------



## watank

Hmm so should I be requesting a room near the Big Wheel then? Or far away? 



black562 said:


> Oh by the way, tonight I dusted off my crystal ball and asked to see the May meet....below is what it showed me.  Can anyone tell me who this is, I can't really tell.



I dunno, think I'd expect someone passed out on a stretcher being wheeled to detox... unless we've got some mean drunks in the group? 

-Ken


----------



## MATTERHORN

Hopefully no mean drunks involved! I am a VERY HAPPY drunk if I say so myself. And I do. 

So, yeah, near the Big Wheel is THE place to be!!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

Oops!


----------



## buena vista

For those of you who are following this fun chatter, but may be feeling just a little intimidated about being with these people in ...well, let's just call it various states of sobriety.. let me assure you that they don't need alcohol to be hilariously funny and wonderfully fun. Add alcohol, and they become even funnier and funner, if that's even possible.


----------



## APB513

Good morning one and all!

I've been away for a few days and I'm just catching up.  I worked this entire weekend and I'm pooped.  But luckily the project I was working on was successfully completed 

All this talk about the monorail crawl has me thinking about what drinks to order.  The Lapu Lapu looks good so I checked the web to see what is in it and this was what I found - 

Lapu-Lapu is a *potent* drink that consists of 1 shot Meyer's dark rum, 1 shot Bacardi 151 proof rum, 1 shot sour mix, ice, and orange juice all in a hollowed out pineapple

Wow, that's some drink.  I wonder how many of those I can drink?   I guess I'll find out on May 15th 

Roseanne - 

Since you and I are light weights, maybe we can split one


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

APB513 said:


> Roseanne -
> 
> Since you and I are light weights, maybe we can split one



You've got yourself a deal, sistah!!!! TWO straws, please!!!


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> You've got yourself a deal, sistah!!!! TWO straws, please!!!



Cool!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> For those of you who are following this fun chatter, but may be feeling just a little intimidated about being with these people in ...well, let's just call it various states of sobriety.. let me assure you that they don't need alcohol to be hilariously funny and wonderfully fun. Add alcohol, and they become even funnier and funner, if that's even possible.



Awe thanks Tom. . .we are a pretty fun bunch. . .I can't even imagine what it is going to be like when we are all together at one time. . .oh my. . .West Coast meets East Coast and everything in between (That's for my Texas Girl). . .


----------



## MATTERHORN

Aww, thanks Tom for pointing that out! We like to think we are hilarious even sober!!

As Darcy said, it will be crazy and I can't wait!!

Andrea


----------



## Graeme

watank said:


> ... unless we've got some mean drunks in the group?



Happy drunk here!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> For those of you who are following this fun chatter, but may be feeling just a little intimidated about being with these people in ...well, let's just call it various states of sobriety.. let me assure you that they don't need alcohol to be hilariously funny and wonderfully fun. Add alcohol, and they become even funnier and funner, if that's even possible.



Thanks Tom.

I as well, am a happy drunk.


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> For those of you who are following this fun chatter, but may be feeling just a little intimidated about being with these people in ...well, let's just call it various states of sobriety.. let me assure you that they don't need alcohol to be hilariously funny and wonderfully fun. Add alcohol, and they become even funnier and funner, if that's even possible.



I agree and can vouch for some (Darcy, Amy, Tracy, Robin, Tom, Ken, Sha, Patty, Jill, Shawn) did I miss anyone that I have met...These ppl do not need drinks in them to have FUN.   I'm just sorry I won't be there to join in that FUN..

20 days before I'm back home...


----------



## sand2270

I have to focus today, I spent way too much time up here yesterday.

I also spent way too much money on clothes last night...but I think I am all set for all my upcoming trips.  I leave for Kansas City Friday to visit one of my best buddies.  Than 4 short weeks away are the first Disney trip...and than two weeks after that the big one with my daughter I have been planning for over a year.  I really can't believe it's almost here!

Sheesh...I'm going to be so depressed this summer, no more close trips to look forward too.


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> I have to focus today, I spent way too much time up here yesterday.
> 
> I also spent way too much money on clothes last night...but I think I am all set for all my upcoming trips.





Hmmm, you mean you will not be wearing your Porkslap tee?


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Hmmm, you mean you will not be wearing your Porkslap tee?



LOL writing a note to myself now to not forget that.


----------



## black562

At some point someone is going to have to explain to me the sudden facination with the giant Big Wheel.  I've only stayed there 5 times and they still won't let me ride it.  

P.S.  The classic red Corvette won't start either...umm not that I umm tried or anything.


----------



## ttester9612

black562 said:


> At some point someone is going to have to explain to me the sudden facination with the giant Big Wheel.  I've only stayed there 5 times and they still won't let me ride it.
> 
> P.S.  The classic red Corvette won't start either...umm not that I umm tried or anything.



Joe you need to go back and scan the photo thread, there's a pic with Tracy and I believe Robin to, lying under the big wheel tire..which was take from our last year's May trip.  It was a hoot.


----------



## black562

ttester9612 said:


> Joe you need to go back and scan the photo thread, there's a pic with Tracy and I believe Robin to, lying under the big wheel tire..which was take from our last year's May trip.  It was a hoot.



Ah I see...but are you wanting to stay in that section?  The 70s is the only group of buildings without a pool of its own, unless that's what you're looking for.  And yes, there's also the twister boards along the walking path as well...and the potato heads just before you enter the 80s section, I hate to think of what this group will do with those.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

black562 said:


> Ah I see...but are you wanting to stay in that section?  The 70s is the only group of buildings without a pool of its own, unless that's what you're looking for.  And yes, there's also the twister boards along the walking path as well...and the potato heads just before you enter the 80s section, I hate to think of what this group will do with those.



Staying in the 70's section gives automatic closeness to the busstops and food court (without paying preferred), and easy access to both the computer pool in the 80's section and the Hippy Dippy pool in the 60's section. Not to mention the great photo op's that we constantly talk about.  Just to give a little reminder of cool photo ops.. here are a couple from last May:





My shirt totally matched the soft ground mat under the wheel...LOL Remember this is at 3am after our Jellyrolls night! LOL

Mr. Potato head took a hostage:







High-5!!!!






And this one was from one of my previous trips with my DD 








Just examples of fun stuff in the 70's.  And I'm sorry but not one single person can tell me that drunken Twister does not sound like a great time! LOL 

They have the whole set up for ya!! LOL


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And I'm sorry but not one single person can tell me that drunken Twister does not sound like a great time! LOL




 again!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> again!



LOL I assume your little happy dancers mean you may be in for drunken twister? LOL


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL I assume your little happy dancers mean you may be in for drunken twister? LOL



Unfortunately I can be persuaded to try most things when I'm drunk. Gets me in quite a lot of trouble.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Unfortunately I can be persuaded to try most things when I'm drunk. Gets me in quite a lot of trouble.



Hehehe... well now THAT sounds like a challenge I am up for.... lol


ETA: getting you drunk and back to my resort for drunken games of Twister .. just to clarify...lol


OK, Editing again because I sound like a predator...LOL Hopefully you will get yourself in trouble by someone (maybe me  ) successfully persuading you to come over and play drunken Twister...LOL

Yeah.. still not good...lol I give up...

Can't wait to meet ya!!!

there, thats better. LOL


----------



## black562

Good pics, ah the things we get ourselves into.  

I like the 50s section for many of the same reasons you said...close to the lobby and bus stops, access to two pools (bowling pin and hippy dippy)...but for some reason, the 50s section just seems alive, vibrant and happy.  Come to think of it, I've stayed in all three buildings, though I prefer the one next to the main lobby building for closeness.  And yes, I've taken many a late night stroll along the grounds with noone else in sight, I can only imagine the photo ops that you guys can come up with.


----------



## NJGuy3

black562 said:


> At some point someone is going to have to explain to me the sudden facination with the giant Big Wheel.



Well...might as well give credit, where credit is due...
I began the giant 'Big Wheel' fascination one night last May, when I decided to lie under it for a pic. It became a new 'Kodak picture spot'! 

BTW, that's me with 'Mr. Potato Head' in the pics...


----------



## APB513

OK, I've stayed at Pop three times and I have never even seen the Big Wheel, the Potato heads or Twister   I guess I need to venture out more.

Count me in for twister (drunken or otherwise  )


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, those pics brought back some memories.  Great times.  And yes, Angela, they are all there.  We are going to have some FUUUUUUUUNNNNNN


----------



## jeffl34

Today is good day... The sun is out... I have 25 days till I leave ... and we are talking Big Wheels

Since we are sharing pics of big wheels... I thought I would show off my pimp out ride from back in the day....check out that outfit.... it is not like the purple pimp suit but it works just as well


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Mr. Potato head took a hostage:





NJGuy3 said:


> Well...might as well give credit, where credit is due...
> I began the giant 'Big Wheel' fascination one night last May, when I decided to lie under it for a pic. It became a new 'Kodak picture spot'!
> 
> BTW, that's me in the 'Mr. Potato Head' pics...



That picture is hysterical!


----------



## sand2270

holy crap...my ticker says 1 month until WDW with friends!  1 month!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mine says 4 weeks and one day. . .so since I officially arrive before you and Andrea, I guess I am on target.  By the way, you two need to call me when you land so I can meet you at the  desk. . .woo hoo. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Mine says 4 weeks and one day. . .so since I officially arrive before you and Andrea, I guess I am on target.  By the way, you two need to call me when you land so I can meet you at the  desk. . .woo hoo. . .



you betcha!  We get in really late, I think around 11:30pm.


----------



## black562

...and we now have direct flights to OIA for $79 bucks...woo hoo!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

black562 said:


> Good pics, ah the things we get ourselves into.
> 
> I like the 50s section for many of the same reasons you said...close to the lobby and bus stops, access to two pools (bowling pin and hippy dippy)...but for some reason, the 50s section just seems alive, vibrant and happy.  Come to think of it, I've stayed in all three buildings, though I prefer the one next to the main lobby building for closeness.  And yes, I've taken many a late night stroll along the grounds with noone else in sight, I can only imagine the photo ops that you guys can come up with.



Trust me, the 70's will be alive, vibrant, and happy once we arrive.  Aside from all the reasons Tracy gave, for me it really is all about the Big Wheel.



jeffl34 said:


> Today is good day... The sun is out... I have 25 days till I leave ... and we are talking Big Wheels
> 
> Since we are sharing pics of big wheels... I thought I would show off my pimp out ride from back in the day....check out that outfit.... it is not like the purple pimp suit but it works just as well



Nice wheels, Jeff! Nice job pimpin' the plaid too


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Editing again because I sound like a predator...



Haha! I know I said I take a lot of scaring but you aren't doing a bad job!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Haha! I know I said I take a lot of scaring but you aren't doing a bad job!




Hahaha I wrote that this morning after getting home from working 16 hours. I was not myself. I was so tired..LOL but wow, I can get scary can't I? lol


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> BTW, that's me in the 'Mr. Potato Head' pics...



Wow you look totally different with the mustache, pink ears, and white gloves...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Well...might as well give credit, where credit is due...
> I began the giant 'Big Wheel' fascination one night last May, when I decided to lie under it for a pic. It became a new 'Kodak picture spot'!
> 
> BTW, that's me in the 'Mr. Potato Head' pics...



Ummm Leo? not to call you out or anything but you took the first big wheel pic.. not starred in it. 

You were the Mr. Potato Head monkey though. lol  Those were all you.


----------



## ttester9612

My sisters, son and I played the twister game back in December.  It was a HOOT.  Never tried it drunk.


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha I wrote that this morning after getting home from working 16 hours. I was not myself. I was so tired..LOL but wow, I can get scary can't I? lol



you and Robin were cracking me up last night.  Darcy joined the long thread club...yeah!!!


----------



## sand2270

Graeme said:


> Haha! I know I said I take a lot of scaring but you aren't doing a bad job!




Why do all the boys keep saying they are scared of us??


----------



## DisneyDreams21

sand2270 said:


> you and Robin were cracking me up last night.  Darcy joined the long thread club...yeah!!!



You were a part of that! Don't tell Andrea, but she's next  You are a 5 time winner of the long thread club 



sand2270 said:


> Why do all the boys keep saying they are scared of us??



Got me????


----------



## nurse.darcy

OMG, I didn't get to read my Looooooong thread posts until this evening cause I was doing stuff.  You all crack me up.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, I didn't get to read my Looooooong thread posts until this evening cause I was doing stuff.  You all crack me up.



Yay! lol Darcy caught up!! LOL

I figure the fact that we scare men is a good thing.  Only the toughest men with sense of humors will dare hang out with us, and those are the ones we want to be around


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay! lol Darcy caught up!! LOL
> 
> I figure the fact that we scare men is a good thing.  Only the toughest men with sense of humors will dare hang out with us, and those are the ones we want to be around



Excellent point!


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I figure the fact that we scare men is a good thing.  Only the toughest men with sense of humors will dare hang out with us, and those are the ones we want to be around



Sense of humor....is THAT what they're calling it now?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

black562 said:


> Sense of humor....is THAT what they're calling it now?



And what, Mr. Black, would you call it?


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And what, Mr. Black, would you call it?



Dunno, massive alcohol consumption, laying under large tires and other related tendencies...perhaps a sense of adventure?  

Just remember when playing Twister...family resort....family resort.

Now where's the person with the camera?


----------



## nurse.darcy

black562 said:


> Dunno, massive alcohol consumption, laying under large tires and other related tendencies...perhaps a sense of adventure?
> 
> Just remember when playing Twister...family resort....family resort.
> 
> Now where's the person with the camera?



Lets hope that if we are playing Twister after a night at JRs the "families" have all gone nighty night.  Cause the 70s wing is going to belong to the DIS.  And for what it is worth, the 70s wing is the perfect place to play.  Big Wheel, Twister, a short walk to either pool, fusball, etc. . .just a big adult playground. . .


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Joe, I'll have my camera...but I am not sure about taking incriminating photos.
There will be planty of fun ones, but I am not responsible for taking any photos that could be incriminating or used in a court of law.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Phone Tree List:

Here are the names of those actually on the Phone Tree - Some of you I included cause I happened to have your phone number.  If you want to be included send me a PM, if you want to be taken off, send me a PM. The only persons who will get the phone tree are those that send me phone numbers. Also, if you choose for only me to have your number and don't want it shared with the rest of the phone tree list let me know as I can do that as well.

The information on the phone tree is as such. . .

First Name, DIS handle, email, cell phone, do you text.  I left off resort info cause I thought we could share that with those we wanted to know or on the boards directly.

Angela - APB513		
Robin - DisneyDreams21	
Jeff - Jeffl34		
Augie - Ahoff		
Krista - Feistygalkmc	
Kristi - bound2travel	
Cheryl - Tinkerbell87512	
Ken - Watank		
Andrea - Matterhorn	
Patty - Dismem98	
Teresa - Ttester9612	
Tom - Buena vista	
Amy - Sand2270		
Carrie - Carrieanew
Bart - NH_Bubba	

If you want to be included or have your name taken off, send me a PM or an email to nurse.darcy@yahoo.com. Remember, if you want people to have your number, you have to be on the list.


----------



## BambiLover

Just found the thread - Thanks Sha!  My friends and I are coming out that weekend, arriving on the 16th.  We've got dinner plans, but is there anything going on that Saturday night or Sunday evening?  We're at MK Sat eve and Sunday.  Thanks!


----------



## nurse.darcy

BambiLover said:


> Just found the thread - Thanks Sha!  My friends and I are coming out that weekend, arriving on the 16th.  We've got dinner plans, but is there anything going on that Saturday night or Sunday evening?  We're at MK Sat eve and Sunday.  Thanks!



Sunday Evening will be spent at Epcot with a DISmeet in France at the slushie stand and enjoying Illuminations. Afterward, the group (I should say crowd) is headed to Jellyrolls on the Boardwalk for some serious adult entertainment in the form of dueling pianos and 32 oz drinks. . .


----------



## Sha

BambiLover said:


> Just found the thread - Thanks Sha!  My friends and I are coming out that weekend, arriving on the 16th.  We've got dinner plans, but is there anything going on that Saturday night or Sunday evening?  We're at MK Sat eve and Sunday.  Thanks!



Glad you found it... too bad you arent going to be in on the 15th. There is lots going on I am sure... think its Sunday they are doing a Kim Possible/Slushie adventure...


----------



## BambiLover

Hmmm.. Maybe we can get to Jellyrolls.  I love piano bars and wanted to check this one out while I was there.


----------



## buena vista

Doing the 4 week happy dance!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

BambiLover said:


> Hmmm.. Maybe we can get to Jellyrolls.  I love piano bars and wanted to check this one out while I was there.




Jellyrolls is a must!  It has great entertainment, always a good crowd, and usually a decent drink special!  Perfect for a ladies night out! 



Oh and Joe Black.. I doubt anyone is going to strip naked and streak through the quad.  We are all responsible adults.  We are all lovers of Disney.  I can't speak for everyone, but I personally would never do anything illegal or disrespectful in a family establishment.  Especially at Disney. So sorry, but the only blackmail pictures will be the ones that are taken at angles which make me look a lot fatter than I am.  Which is almost every picture of me....lol


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but I personally would never do anything illegal or disrespectful in a family establishment.



I might.




Just kidding


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hmmm... 
Naked Twister??? I've never played THAT before...
Streaking...Nope, not THAT either...
Skinny Dipping...No Way...
Can you sense the sarcasm...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> I might.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding




Thats why I made sure to only speak for myself!! LOL

Crazy ladies... I am back to being the sweet innocent one now..LOL


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thats why I made sure to only speak for myself!! LOL
> 
> Crazy ladies... I am back to being the sweet innocent one now..LOL



yeah me too...going back to sweet and innocent right now...really...I promise...doing it right now...I swear...


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> ... I am back to being the sweet innocent one now..LOL



I should take bets on how long this is gonna last.. 



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hmmm...
> Naked Twister??? I've never played THAT before...
> Streaking...Nope, not THAT either...
> Skinny Dipping...No Way...
> Can you sense the sarcasm...



um... have we met?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I should take bets on how long this is gonna last..


LOL I'll take that bet Mister Man!!! 


Oh and Roseanne... no sarcasm.. I've really never done those things you bad bad naughty girl!!! LOL

I REALLY AM the innocent one.... crazy... crazy crazy....


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thats why I made sure to only speak for myself!! LOL
> 
> Crazy ladies... I am back to being the sweet innocent one now..LOL



I'll share my halo with you...I'm giving you the broken side.
Innocent...


----------



## DisneyDreams21

black562 said:


> Dunno, massive alcohol consumption, laying under large tires and other related tendencies...perhaps a sense of adventure?
> 
> Just remember when playing Twister...family resort....family resort.
> 
> Now where's the person with the camera?



 Hey Joe...go down to the corner store and ask the nice man behind the counter to sell you one of those magazines with the wrapper over it...

Then we dont have to worry about getting those twister pics LOL

Sorry I couldn't resist this one...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

buena vista said:


> um... have we met?



I thought thats what you loved about me???


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hey Joe...go down to the corner store and ask the nice man behind the counter to sell you one of those magazines with the wrapper over it...
> 
> Then we dont have to worry about getting those twister pics LOL
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist this one...


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I thought thats what you loved about me???



 wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I'll share my halo with you...I'm giving you the broken side.
> Innocent...



Always get the hand me downs.... sheesh... it is hard being the youngest...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more



wink wink nudge nudge gag gag gag!

take it to a room. 

LOL


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

If I remember correctly, Mel is bringing her angel wings...maybe she'll share those, too??


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> wink wink nudge nudge gag gag gag!
> 
> take it to a room.
> 
> LOL



 ok. ok!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> If I remember correctly, Mel is bringing her angel wings...maybe she'll share those, too??



yeah maybe I'll get a  stray feather to complete my ensemble...LOL


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I doubt anyone is going to strip naked and streak through the quad.



I'm not coming then.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> I'm not coming then.



Damn I knew I would scare you away! LOL


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Graeme said:


> I'm not coming then.



awe...
Tracy- hand that man a large drink...maybe HE will be the one streaking!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> awe...
> Tracy- hand that man a large drink...maybe HE will be the one streaking!




Oh what a great idea!!!


----------



## Graeme

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> awe...
> Tracy- hand that man a large drink...maybe HE will be the one streaking!





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh what a great idea!!!



That would be mean!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> That would be mean!!



Oh! Would it take more than two? Heres a few more...



LOL 

Maybe you will look like this:


----------



## black562

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hey Joe...go down to the corner store and ask the nice man behind the counter to sell you one of those magazines with the wrapper over it...
> 
> Then we dont have to worry about getting those twister pics LOL
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist this one...



WOW that SO wasn't where I was going with that, but umm I can see where your mind went with it.  

Maybe I should get in on that bet afterall...


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh what a great idea!!!



Careful, you'll forever warp his view of Americans...lol.  That, or he'll call to have his things shipped over.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

black562 said:


> WOW that SO wasn't where I was going with that, but umm I can see where your mind went with it.
> 
> Maybe I should get in on that bet afterall...



 I SO misunderstood you. That was totally where my mind went with it...


----------



## Graeme

black562 said:


> Careful, you'll forever warp his view of Americans...



What? These girls??


----------



## sand2270

Graeme said:


> What? These girls??



Personally I think you'll go dang these girls are awesome...I'm gonna stay through the weekend.


----------



## Graeme

sand2270 said:


> Personally I think you'll go dang these girls are awesome...



Haha! I'm sure I will. I'm really looking forward to it. x


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> Personally I think you'll go dang these girls are awesome...I'm gonna stay through the weekend.



Now Amy, you really need to be more confident....


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> Now Amy, you really need to be more confident....



Amy has every right to be, she is awesome!!! 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Amy has every right to be, she is awesome!!!
> 
> Andrea



Thanks Matty...so are you...we are both awesome!!


----------



## Sha

Amy did you see someone offered to help with your trip thread?


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Amy did you see someone offered to help with your trip thread?



I did, I responded.  It was very nice of them to offer to do the updating.  I know I can come up with something cooler I just haven't had time to figure it out.  JohnEric sent me something awhile back but I lost the PM.


----------



## jeffl34

All this nice weather we are having today has gone to my head or maybe it is all the coffee I have had. I think we should all wear tropical clothing to the crawl on Friday night. It will be funany thoughts???


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey Jeff, I don't own any tropical clothing..
I will try to find something between now and May.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jeffl34 said:


> All this nice weather we are having today has gone to my head or maybe it is all the coffee I have had. I think we should all wear tropical clothing to the crawl on Friday night. It will be funany thoughts???



I support tropical clothing monorail crawls

Can I go bold tropical? Please??




MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hey Jeff, I don't own any tropical clothing..
> I will try to find something between now and May.



RoseAnne, I can lend you a grass skirt if you want...lol


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

DisneyDreams21 said:


> RoseAnne, I can lend you a grass skirt if you want...lol



Thanks, but I don't think anyone wants to see "all this" in a grass skirt...


----------



## nurse.darcy

jeffl34 said:


> All this nice weather we are having today has gone to my head or maybe it is all the coffee I have had. I think we should all wear tropical clothing to the crawl on Friday night. It will be funany thoughts???



Jeff, do really bright colors count as tropical, cause I don't normally wear prints. . .


----------



## black562

Someone needs to dress as a Foosball player and pose on the field for photos....lol.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I will definitely wear a bright tropical sundress to the crawl! Yay! I love bright.. I love tropical...lol


And I would love to join in the love fest.. Amy and Andrea y'all are both pretty darn awesome!LOL


----------



## MATTERHORN

Aww, thanks Tracy! I think you are too! Us DIS girls put normal women to shame, that's what I say!!

Anyway, I'm all for the tropical too! Gives me an excuse to shop for some more clothes before the trip so thanks for the great idea Jeff!!! 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Jeff, do really bright colors count as tropical, cause I don't normally wear prints. . .



What about that leopard print jumpsuit you wore over to my house the other night? That was a print!

Andrea


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Aww, thanks Tracy! I think you are too! Us DIS girls put normal women to shame, that's what I say!!
> 
> Andrea



Sigh, the heads are getting mighty large in here....

Besides, everyone knows us guys rock!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MATTERHORN said:


> What about that leopard print jumpsuit you wore over to my house the other night? That was a print!
> 
> Andrea



Leopard, you know I never wear Leopard. . .makes me look fat.  It was Zebra.


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> Leopard, you know I never wear Leopard. . .makes me look fat.  It was Zebra.



OH, my bad. I must have been confusing it with that paisley and polka dot print skirt you have!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

black562 said:


> Sigh, the heads are getting mighty large in here....
> 
> Besides, everyone knows us guys rock!!!!



Sorry, Joe. You know we ladies need big heads to hold our extra large brains that *we* actually use! 

Andrea


----------



## black562

MATTERHORN said:


> Sorry, Joe. You know we ladies need big heads to hold our extra large brains that *we* actually use!
> 
> Andrea



Aww, big brain or not, you know you're still beautiful.


----------



## jeffl34

I am by far not the tropical clothing judge you can get as bold or crazy or printed or non printed as you want. I just thought since we will be drinking tropical drinks we should play the part.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jeffl34 said:


> I am by far not the tropical clothing judge you can get as bold or crazy or printed or non printed as you want. I just thought since we will be drinking tropical drinks we should play the part.



Jeff, don't take us too seriously.  We are having a seriously fun Friday night at the moment and all comments and posts are subject to sarcasm and wit. . .well sarcasm at least. . .


----------



## black562

Ok...I'm Ready!!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

jeffl34 said:


> I am by far not the tropical clothing judge you can get as bold or crazy or printed or non printed as you want. I just thought since we will be drinking tropical drinks we should play the part.



 Yes, love the idea!! We're like little kids, if we tease about it, you know we really like it!!!

Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

black562 said:


> Ok...I'm Ready!!!



Dude, are you going to be there? you got a outfit picture for every occasion!!




hey Jeff... will you be handing out Lei's too?  I would like to get lei'd this trip!!!


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Dude, are you going to be there? you got a outfit picture for every occasion!!
> 
> hey Jeff... will you be handing out Lei's too?  I would like to get lei'd this trip!!!



Yeah, I suppose I do.  That one was from one of my many conferences I've been to...last year in Philly.  We've had conferences in some of the coolest cities and we always shut the town down before we leave with a wild bash.  And that's a live Lei too, pretty cool.

No, won't be there this time...may have to bring that outfit for my Birthday though eh?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

black562 said:


> Yeah, I suppose I do.  That one was from one of my many conferences I've been to...last year in Philly.  We've had conferences in some of the coolest cities and we always shut the town down before we leave with a wild bash.  And that's a live Lei too, pretty cool.
> 
> No, won't be there this time...may have to bring that outfit for my Birthday though eh?



Oh you wore that and were not on a tropical island?  That is impressive and ballsy .


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh you wore that and were not on a tropical island?  That is impressive and ballsy .



Are you kidding, the party was sponsored by the state of Hawaii.  

This one was from another conference:


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

black562 said:


> Are you kidding, the party was sponsored by the state of Hawaii.
> 
> This one was from another conference:



Oh.. is that a pimp stick?


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh.. is that a pimp stick?



Indeed it is.  You should see the spy pics from our reception in the cold war presidential bunker...priceless.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

black562 said:


> Indeed it is.  You should see the spy pics from our reception in the cold war presidential bunker...priceless.


ummm.


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> ummm.



Speechless...one down, who's next...


----------



## nurse.darcy

black562 said:


> Speechless...one down, who's next...



I personally don't think there is a person alive who can shut me up. . .


----------



## black562

nurse.darcy said:


> I personally don't think there is a person alive who can shut me up. . .



I'm sorry, did you say something?


----------



## jeffl34

black562 said:


> Indeed it is.  You should see the spy pics from our reception in the cold war presidential bunker...priceless.




That sounds like the time I was playing dodge ball with Big Bird and snufalufacus showed up...it was a hoot


----------



## nurse.darcy

black562 said:


> I'm sorry, did you say something?



Family board, family board


----------



## black562

jeffl34 said:


> That sounds like the time I was playing dodge ball with Big Bird and snufalufacus showed up...it was a hoot



LOL, I hate it when that happens.

Actually though, I was being serious...I need to dig out those pics, they're a hoot.


----------



## sand2270

hey peeps...I am in Kansas City...been partaking in cocktails since about 5pm KC time and it is around midnight here.  I am about to go to bed but wanted to pop in and say hi.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

black562 said:


> Are you kidding, the party was sponsored by the state of Hawaii.
> 
> This one was from another conference:



I think I missed the fashion show tonight.  What travel destinations were you promoting in the pimp daddy suit?LOL  I miss all the fun...live leis and pimp suits. But seriously, the live ones are the best.


----------



## black562

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I think I missed the fashion show tonight.  What travel destinations were you promoting in the pimp daddy suit?LOL  I miss all the fun...live leis and pimp suits. But seriously, the live ones are the best.



The pimp suit was a 70s party...no destination there.  It was lots of fun though.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hiya everyone! I am doing my 24 day til Disney nanner dancin'!!!! It seems like we have been planning this trip for so long and it is finally almost here!!   So excited!


----------



## libertybell7

sand2270 said:


> hey peeps...I am in Kansas City...been partaking in cocktails since about 5pm KC time and it is around midnight here.  I am about to go to bed but wanted to pop in and say hi.



 Hi Amy...


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> Hi Amy...



Hi Shawn!!

We are having coffee and pastries right now at a little coffee place by her house while I wait for my Southwest check-in window to open up.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hiya everyone! I am doing my 24 day til Disney nanner dancin'!!!! It seems like we have been planning this trip for so long and it is finally almost here!!   So excited!



Its Sunday, its 24 or less . . .is it MAY Yet?


----------



## ttester9612

I'm down to 15 days......

Still deciding what to pack


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> I'm down to 15 days......
> 
> Still deciding what to pack



Need to do laudry, way over packed for the cruise.

So looking forward to Disney with friends!

Are we there yet?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hey Mel. How was the cruise?
I always overpack for cruises, you just never know what you will need...
Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Hey Mel. How was the cruise?
> I always overpack for cruises, you just never know what you will need...
> Can't wait to see the pics.



Cruise was AWESOME, sunny and warm.  Freezing at home now.

SOOOO looking forward to seeing everyone in May now.

BTW - saw two Disney cruise ships, One in St. Maarten, and one in Nassua.
Next time Disney cruise


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Cruise was AWESOME, sunny and warm.  *Freezing at home now.*
> 
> SOOOO looking forward to seeing everyone in May now.
> 
> BTW - saw two Disney cruise ships, One in St. Maarten, and one in Nassua.
> Next time Disney cruise



seems like you forgot to bottle some sunshine to take home with you Mel! Hope that it warms up for you soon.


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> seems like you forgot to bottle some sunshine to take home with you Mel! Hope that it warms up for you soon.



I tried, really I did.  

Thank you for the Card


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Cruise was AWESOME, sunny and warm.  Freezing at home now.
> 
> SOOOO looking forward to seeing everyone in May now.
> 
> BTW - saw two Disney cruise ships, One in St. Maarten, and one in Nassua.
> Next time Disney cruise



Welcome back Mel..glad to hear you had a great time...and as far as the Disney cruise..I have been on two...they are more money but they are sooooooooooo worth it...you would love it!!!


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> I tried, really I did.
> 
> Thank you for the Card



 you're welcome


----------



## tojoes

- just wanted to take the opportunity to say 'hi' to everyone here on the board - i'm kinda new to posting.....always been a bit of a lurker i guess..... anyway - i'm heading down in May and really looking forward to meeting some of you!!  20 Days and counting!!


----------



## APB513

Well, let me do my *22 days *and counting dance - 

It's official - I just asked for the time off for my trip and my request was approved (I was pretty sure they'd say yes so I waited until my big project was successfully completed so that they couldn't say "no" )

I am almost finished with my 25 page paper that's due tomorrow  

I still have to create the powerpoint presentation 

But the good news is once I'm finished, this semester will be OVER!!!  Of course the new semester starts May 4th.  But that doesn't matter cause I'm going to Disneyworld next month


----------



## Sha

APB513 said:


> Well, let me do my *22 days *and counting dance -
> 
> It's official - I just asked for the time off for my trip and my request was approved (I was pretty sure they'd say yes so I waited until my big project was successfully completed so that they couldn't say "no" )
> 
> I am almost finished with my 25 page paper that's due tomorrow
> 
> I still have to create the powerpoint presentation
> 
> But the good news is once I'm finished, this semester will be OVER!!!  Of course the new semester starts May 4th.  But that doesn't matter cause I'm going to Disneyworld next month



I am so glad to be done with things like that! I do not miss lengthy papers or power points!

And yes, happy dance for everyone! Disney World awaits us all... 

hi tojoes... welcome to the thread!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Mel- we'll have to talk in May about a Disney cruise...

WooHoo for Angela!!! I have a drinking buddy now!!!

Welcome Tojoes...are you going to any of the meets?


----------



## nurse.darcy

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Mel- we'll have to talk in May about a Disney cruise...
> 
> WooHoo for Angela!!! I have a drinking buddy now!!!
> 
> Welcome Tojoes...are you going to any of the meets?



Sha, I am Robertless for this trip. . .and all my others. . . so if he needs a spot we can just add him to Rob's ressies.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Sha, I am Robertless for this trip. . .and all my others. . . so if he needs a spot we can just add him to Rob's ressies.



Sorry you are Robertless....

just let me know if I need to add anyone (or remove)


----------



## BambiLover

Hey guys.  Quick question.  This weekend, I'm meeting with the two other girls who are coming out to DW with me in May, and I wondered if any of you know if there's a cover charge for JellyRolls?  I thought I'd let them know that there is a great opportunity to meet other Disney Lovers and have a BLAST on Sunday night.  I think I heard there's a $10 cover charge and just wanted to check.  Have a great week!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Sorry you are Robertless....
> 
> just let me know if I need to add anyone (or remove)



At this point all I know is I am Robertless. . .Jeff's friend can take Robs place for fun if necessary.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

BambiLover said:


> Hey guys.  Quick question.  This weekend, I'm meeting with the two other girls who are coming out to DW with me in May, and I wondered if any of you know if there's a cover charge for JellyRolls?  I thought I'd let them know that there is a great opportunity to meet other Disney Lovers and have a BLAST on Sunday night.  I think I heard there's a $10 cover charge and just wanted to check.  Have a great week!



Ten bucks is right! Worth every penny too!!!  Hope to see you there, we will be there Sunday night I'm sure!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hope you all had a great weekend! I can't believe we are getting so close now. I'm down to 21 days! (16 more work days! ) Getting excited to meet you all!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

tojoes said:


> - just wanted to take the opportunity to say 'hi' to everyone here on the board - i'm kinda new to posting.....always been a bit of a lurker i guess..... anyway - i'm heading down in May and really looking forward to meeting some of you!!  20 Days and counting!!



Hello!!!! I am Tracy, and if you've been a good lurker, you probably already know that.  Anyhow, looking forward to meeting you too! You will like this group.  It will be a really good time!


----------



## Sha

BambiLover said:


> Hey guys.  Quick question.  This weekend, I'm meeting with the two other girls who are coming out to DW with me in May, and I wondered if any of you know if there's a cover charge for JellyRolls?  I thought I'd let them know that there is a great opportunity to meet other Disney Lovers and have a BLAST on Sunday night.  I think I heard there's a $10 cover charge and just wanted to check.  Have a great week!



oh yes! like Tracey said, you definitely need to experience JRs! It's worth the $10 and it's a lot of fun! I am taking my sister for her first trip in May (weekend before the group).


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> WooHoo for Angela!!! I have a drinking buddy now!!!



As rough as this semester has been, we might be sharing a LOT of drinks


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> WooHoo for Angela!!! I have a drinking buddy now!!!





APB513 said:


> As rough as this semester has been, we might be sharing a LOT of drinks




Oh I want to watch you two ladies!!! LOL  Free entertainment!!!


Have I mentioned I can't wait to meet you two?


----------



## tojoes

I am excited to meet all you guys too! I'm gonna be staying at the Boardwalk, so it will be short walk (or crawl) back to the room from Jellyrolls!! from what I'm hearing.....it sounds like more than a few of you know how to drink


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

tojoes said:


> I am excited to meet all you guys too! I'm gonna be staying at the Boardwalk, so it will be short walk (or crawl) back to the room from Jellyrolls!! from what I'm hearing.....it sounds like more than a few of you know how to drink




 And what would ever give you the idea that we like to drink? psssshhhawww! LOL


----------



## tojoes

hahahaha - it doesn't take much research to find that out!!! hahahaha - but that sounds like fun, Jellyrolls seems to me like a place where you could have alot of fun with a group of people.... I've been there twice before, but with just one other person each time, and we didn't really know anyone - and still had fun.....


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Angela- I'll get the extra straw...

Tracy- Girlfriend, you know we will be entertaining you. That's my job!

Tojoes- Angela and I aren't big drinkers, that's why we are sharing. Now there are a few here (who I won't mention by name) who can hold their own!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

tojoes said:


> hahahaha - it doesn't take much research to find that out!!! hahahaha - but that sounds like fun, Jellyrolls seems to me like a place where you could have alot of fun with a group of people.... I've been there twice before, but with just one other person each time, and we didn't really know anyone - and still had fun.....


Dude, you can't go to JR's and not have fun.  The constant joking and playfulness of the pianomen along with their amazing talents can keep you entertained if you are solo, there are nice cozy little tables if you are there with one other person, and if you are with a group it is never so loud that you can't make small talk with people, especially in the back and by the bars.  I love that place, I could go on and freaking on about it. LOL It makes me happy.


----------



## BambiLover

Oh, I plan on being there.  Love music, love pianos, so it's a cinch for me.  Not sure if my friends will tag along, but more fun for me, right?  Looking forward to it, and thanks for the info!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

BambiLover said:


> Oh, I plan on being there.  Love music, love pianos, so it's a cinch for me.  Not sure if my friends will tag along, but more fun for me, right?  Looking forward to it, and thanks for the info!



LOL It will be their loss.  I've gone to JR's solo before.. ended up meeting a couple of awesome guys from Jersey and having a blast! LOL Even before I made the new "friends" I had fun. Love that place!


----------



## ErikDee326

change in plans now its the 17-29 nothing like a few more days to go fishing for big red gummy fish LOL


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And what would ever give you the idea that we like to drink? psssshhhawww! LOL





tojoes said:


> hahahaha - it doesn't take much research to find that out!!! hahahaha


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


>




Aren't you just the funny guy?


----------



## BambiLover

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL It will be their loss.  I've gone to JR's solo before.. ended up meeting a couple of awesome guys from Jersey and having a blast! LOL Even before I made the new "friends" I had fun. Love that place!



WOO-HOO!   Making new friends!


----------



## adctd2WDW

I saw this about a May Dis meet and wish I had time to read thru the whole thread to find out which date was chosen.  I will be at WDW the 23-26.  It is a very short trip for me, but I have never been to a Dis meet and would love to meet up w/ other Diser's.  So.... what is the date?  I have been to JR's and love it, tho it has been years since I have been there.  (Long story).  I am friend's with absolutely no one that understands my Disney addiction.  It is very sad.
   I will be staying at POR & will be traveling w/ my 13 yo DD.  Are kids definently out?  (Yes, I realize what board I am on.  Still thought I would ask.)
   Please let me know more about this.  You can PM me or just post here.  I am subscribing.


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Aren't you just the funny guy?



Well actually I'm banking on that being you ladies! I've sent all my park tickets back because I imagine watching you lot drunk would be better entertainment!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Well actually I'm banking on that being you ladies! I've sent all my park tickets back because I imagine watching you lot drunk would be better entertainment!!



Oh the pressure to be entertaining might be too much for me to handle! lol
Naw you actually probably have a point.  If we got a couple of cameramen to follow us around we could probably film a new special for the Travel Channel.  "Beyond the Parks: True Adult Entertainment at the Walt Disney World Resort" They could air it at 2am .. it would be a hit!


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> They could air it at 2am .. it would be a hit!



Not in this country they couldn't! Things like that might be ok in the US but us Brits have standards!!!!


Just so you know what you're up against, this is the friend I'm bringing, Al.
This was taken halfway down a mountain in the Lake District, and that's not exactly an energy drink he's got in his hand.


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh I want to watch you two ladies!!! LOL  Free entertainment!!!
> 
> 
> Have I mentioned I can't wait to meet you two?




Looking forward to meeting you too, Tracy.  I am ready to let my hair down and have a great time!!! 

Is it May yet?!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> Well actually I'm banking on that being you ladies! I've sent all my park tickets back because I imagine watching you lot drunk would be better entertainment!!



Oh lord, the pressure to be funny AND drunk.  This is just more pressure than I can handle. But don't give away the park tickets yet. . .I mean really we do like drinking AT the parks too. . .lol.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Dinking around the world in Epcot and doing KP-


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> Not in this country they couldn't! Things like that might be ok in the US but us Brits have standards!!!!
> 
> 
> Just so you know what you're up against, this is the friend I'm bringing, Al.
> This was taken halfway down a mountain in the Lake District, and that's not exactly an energy drink he's got in his hand.



That's true, they would have to air in in the UK during prime time. . .lol.

So was he heavily recruited for his skill with the brew?


----------



## Shannon84

ErikDee326 said:


> change in plans now its the 17-29 nothing like a few more days to go fishing for big red gummy fish LOL




Wow thats a nice long trip!!  I wish I could get away for that long, Im only going for a few days in May, but itll still be great I think!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh lord, the pressure to be funny AND drunk.  This is just more pressure than I can handle. But don't give away the park tickets yet. . .I mean really we do like drinking AT the parks too. . .lol.



You are a very funny drunk, Darcy! I can vouch for you...no pressure.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You are a very funny drunk, Darcy! I can vouch for you...no pressure.



Awe, thanks Robin. . .of course I was just trying to be funny. . .lol.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, thanks Robin. . .of course I was just trying to be funny. . .lol.



It's a gift Darcy, it really is. And if people don't think we are funny happy drunks, well they just haven't drank enough.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> It's a gift Darcy, it really is. And if people don't think we are funny happy drunks, well they just haven't drank enough.



Amen Sistah!


----------



## tojoes

Drinking around the World in Epcot sounds like a fantastic plan........I'm just not sure how many of you could that though!!!... i think we will have to see!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

hehe spoken like someone who has never drank with us  before


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> hehe spoken like someone who has never drank with us  before



Exactly. . .


----------



## tawasdave

tojoes said:


> Drinking around the World in Epcot sounds like a fantastic plan........I'm just not sure how many of you could that though!!!... i think we will have to see!!




OMG..about the last thing this group needs is the gauntlet of challenge thrown down in front of them...


----------



## nurse.darcy

I had a dream last night about this trip and there were nearly 30 of us at JR's. We had basically taken over the main floor and the Piano Men were having a blast with us.  It was such a funny dream. . .

Now I can't wait.


----------



## Graeme

nurse.darcy said:


> So was he heavily recruited for his skill with the brew?



I'm actually quite concerned about keeping up with him!



DisneyDreams21 said:


> And if people don't think we are funny happy drunks, well they just haven't drank enough.



No worries there, two beers and I'd laugh if my a*** was on fire


----------



## sand2270

After this weekend with my friend I realized that I have not been drinking much lately (meaning waking up with a hangover headache after only having two glasses of wine with dinner)...I feel like I need to start training for this trip


----------



## Sha

Got you updated Graeme... anyone else need update for the meet and Monorail Crawl??? (tojoes and Bambilover, I have you on too... )


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

LOL Amy! I swear Robin and I have discussed training and we are doing pretty well building our tolerances! 

Randy, you are right, it did sound like a challenge...lol and who doesn't love a good challenge?  

Graeme, I would love to see you laugh your 244 off while it is burning...lol And your buddy looks like he can definitely hang! Mtn climbing and drinking .. thats impressive!


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Amy! I swear Robin and I have discussed training and we are doing pretty well building our tolerances!
> 
> Randy, you are right, it did sound like a challenge...lol and who doesn't love a good challenge?
> 
> Graeme, I would love to see you laugh your 244 off while it is burning...lol And your buddy looks like he can definitely hang! Mtn climbing and drinking .. thats impressive!




Would kind of suck to wake up in WDW with a hangover.  Oh wait...I have woken up in WDW with a hangover...and yes...it sucked.


----------



## tojoes

Be careful with the word challenge!!! You don't want to be saying something you'll regret in the morning!!! hahahaha - Ok, so what do you think? 1 adult beverage from each Country in the World Showcase??.... or is that shooting a bit too high 

- sha, i'd love the update!


----------



## sand2270

tojoes said:


> Be careful with the word challenge!!! You don't want to be saying something you'll regret in the morning!!! hahahaha - Ok, so what do you think? 1 adult beverage from each Country in the World Showcase??.... or is that shooting a bit too high
> 
> - sha, i'd love the update!




pacing yourself and drinking a lot of water and eating...I think it can be done.


----------



## Sha

Sorry Tojoes, was a typo... just the list updated. Link is tied to the blue "May Meet List" of who is going with bold for Monorail crawl.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tojoes said:


> Be careful with the word challenge!!! You don't want to be saying something you'll regret in the morning!!! hahahaha - Ok, so what do you think? 1 adult beverage from each Country in the World Showcase??.... or is that shooting a bit too high
> 
> - sha, i'd love the update!



Usually it starts with a plan to drink around the world, but what usually happens is we get to France and stop at the slushie stand. . .then that becomes the end of that.  After all, there is a tower to be built and that takes some serious drinking.


----------



## tojoes

Ok, so you are starting on the right side?? - so perhaps a Molson or wine in Canada to kick off the festivities?? - ..... I think there will be DIS'rs falling by the wayside by the time we get to Mexico!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Well hmmm. This will need to be planned carefully. 
I think I could do it as long as Mexico is last. One of those crazy margaritas would take me forever to finish. They are so....big...and cold.
I may need a babysitter to walk me out of the park by the end..but yeah..I think I could do it. I'm not too worried about hangovers, just pop an advil and take a shot or two of Jager and Red Bull and all is well with the world.


----------



## jeffl34

Does that include the outpost??? They sell African beer there.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I'm getting sick just reading about all the drinks...


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Angela- I'll get the extra straw...




I've seen those JR cups.  Do they make straws that tall?


----------



## sunraydb

I would like to do the weekend of 22nd, 23rd, 24th and 25th as we do not get there until Tuesday May 19th.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> I had a dream last night about this trip and there were nearly 30 of us at JR's. We had basically taken over the main floor and the Piano Men were having a blast with us.  It was such a funny dream. . .
> 
> Now I can't wait.




Remember, Disneyworld is the place where dreams come true!


----------



## tojoes

APB513 said:


> Remember, Disneyworld is the place where dreams come true!


My Dream is to be able to Drink in a dozen or so 'countries' all in one day....
is that wrong??


----------



## APB513

tojoes said:


> Be careful with the word challenge!!! You don't want to be saying something you'll regret in the morning!!! hahahaha - Ok, so what do you think? 1 adult beverage from each Country in the World Showcase??.... or is that shooting a bit too high
> 
> - sha, i'd love the update!



Just working on my budget - how much are the drinks at EPCOT (ballbark figure)?

I want to make sure I have enough money.  I'd hate to have to call home and ask my kids to send me some more  

Ring - Hello?
Hi, it's mom.  How much of your allowance do you have left ?


----------



## APB513

tojoes said:


> My Dream is to be able to Drink in a dozen or so 'countries' all in one day....
> is that wrong??



Not wrong at all.  I mean what is a man without a dream


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well hmmm. This will need to be planned carefully.
> I think I could do it as long as Mexico is last. One of those crazy margaritas would take me forever to finish. They are so....big...and cold.
> I may need a babysitter to walk me out of the park by the end..but yeah..I think I could do it. *I'm not too worried about hangovers, just pop an advil and take a shot or two of Jager and Red Bull and all is well with the world*.


----------



## APB513

adctd2WDW said:


> I saw this about a May Dis meet and wish I had time to read thru the whole thread to find out which date was chosen.  I will be at WDW the 23-26.  It is a very short trip for me, but I have never been to a Dis meet and would love to meet up w/ other Diser's.  *So.... what is the date*?  I have been to JR's and love it, tho it has been years since I have been there.  (Long story).  I am friend's with absolutely no one that understands my Disney addiction.  It is very sad.
> I will be staying at POR & will be traveling w/ my 13 yo DD.  Are kids definently out?  (Yes, I realize what board I am on.  Still thought I would ask.)
> Please let me know more about this.  You can PM me or just post here.  I am subscribing.



Hi adctd - 

The date selected is May 15th - 17th.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

APB513 said:


> Ring - Hello?
> Hi, it's mom.  How much of your allowance do you have left ?



THAT is funny... please send mommy some money for drinks...


----------



## tojoes

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> THAT is funny... please send mommy some money for drinks...



You say it like it's a bad thing!! Just tell them the Evil Queen took your money!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I'm getting sick just reading about all the drinks...



LOL RoseAnne, reading about it makes me _want_ to drink


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I could always tell her that I used all MY money to buy HER a great souvie!!


----------



## APB513

APB513 said:


> Just working on my budget - how much are the drinks at EPCOT (ballbark figure)?



I checked another site to see what drinks are offered in each country and how much they cost.  

It looks like I won't be drinking in some countries because I don't like beer or wine...so I'll have to make up for it in another country 

Here's the list of drinks (by country) and their cost:

*Fife and Drum Tavern  America*
Draft Beer Selection
Bud Light $5.50
Samuel Adams $6.25
Seasonal Selection $6.25

*Liberty Inn  America*
Bud Light $5.50
Samuel Adams $6.25

*Joy of Tea Stand  China*
Specialty Cocktail
Mango Gingerita - with Vodka and Rum $7.50
Green Lychee Mist - with Tequila, Melon Liqueur, and Cream $7.50
Peach Snapl - with Schnapps $7.50
Green Plum Bao Bing - with Plum Wine $7.50

Beer and Wine
Tsing Tao Beer $5.75
Tsing Tao Pure Draft $5.75
Plum Wine $4.99

*Lotus Blossom Café - China*
Tsing Tao Bottled Beer $5.75
Budweiser Draft - Regular or Lite $5.25
Yuengling Traditional Draft Beer $5.25
Plum Wine $4.99

*Les Vins des Chefs de France - France*
Regular Wine
Merlot - Red $5.00
Cabernet - Red $5.00
Chardonnay - White $5.00

Chef's Wine
Beaujolais - Red, Light, and Fruity $6.00
Vouvray Sauvion - White, Sweet $6.00
Rosé Côtes de Provence - Blush, Light, and Medium Dry $6.00

Premium Wine
Côtes du Rhône J.L.Colombo - Red, Full Body $7.00
Bordeaux Château Beauregard - Red, Full Body $7.00
Pouilly-Fuissé - White, Medium Dry $9.00

Champagne and Beer
Champagne Mumm $11.00
Kir Royale - Champagne & Crème de Cassis $12.00
Nuvo, Sparkling Vodka $15.00
Kronenbourg 1644 - French Beer $5.75

Specialty Drinks
Grand Mariner Orange Slush $8.00
Grey Goose Citron Lemonade Slush $8.00

*Boulangerie Patisserie - France*
Kronenbourg 1664 (French Beer) $5.75

*Crepes des Chefs de France - France*
Kronenbourg 1664 (French Beer) $5.75 

*Sommerfest  Germany*
German Beers $7.50
Souvenir Stein - with beer $12.00
German Wines
-- Sweet White Wine $6.00
-- Medium Dry White $6.75

*Kaki Gori - Japan*
Sake (Rice Wine served hot or cold) $4.50
Plum Wine $4.50
Kirin Draft Beer $7.00

*Yakitori House  Japan*
Kirin Ichiban Draft & Kirin Light Beer - 12 oz. $5.25
Kirin Ichiban Draft Beer - 20 oz. $7.00
Hot Sake or Plum Wine - $4.50

*Margarita Stand  Mexico*
Fiesta Margarita - combination of lime, strawberry, mango & kiwi $8.25
Lime Margarita $8.25
Strawberry Margarita $8.25
Mango Margarita $8.25
Green Apple Margarita $8.25

*Cantina de San Angel - Mexico*
XX Lager Draft Beer - 20 ounce $7.00
Frozen Margarita - $8.50

*Tangierine Café  Morocco*
Mimosa Champagne with Orange Juice - $5.25
Moroccan Wine by the glass- $5.25
Moroccan Beer Casa - $5.50
Domestic Beer - $3.75
Bottled Water - $2.00
Tangierine Cocktail - $6.25
Strawberry Daiquiri $6.95
Pina Colada $6.95
Tangierine Daiquiri $6.95
Non-alcoholic Frozen Fruit Drink $3.95

*Kringla Bakeri og Café - Norway*
Carlsberg Beer $7.50
Viking Coffee - Kamora Coffee Liquet and Baileys Original Irish Cream $8.25
Baileys Coffee - flavored with Baileys Original Irish Cream $7.25
Frozen Baileys Cappuccino - $8.25

*Rose and Crown Pub  United Kingdom*
Your Shout!
English Rose - Beefeater Gin, Apricot Brandy, Vermouth, Pineapple Juice, Orange Juice and Cranberry Juice $7.25

Welsh Dragon: Peach schnapps, Melon liqueur, créme de Menthe, Orange Juice, and Pineapple Juice $6.25

Dooley's Coke Float - Dooley's Cream Liqueur and a splash of Coke $6.50

Smooth Mint Drop- Skyy Vodka, Crème de Menthe, Dooley's Cream Liquor blended with Vanilla Ice Cream $7.25 

Pub Blends
Golden - Half Harp Lager and Half Bass Ale $7.50
Black and Tan : Half Bass Ale and Half Guinness $7.50
Snake Bite : Cider topped with a Harp Lager $7.50
Shandy: Half Sprite and Half Bass Ale or Harp Lager $7.50
Half & Half - Half Harp Lager and Half Guinness $7.50
Cider & Black - Cider with a shot of Black Currant Cassis $7.50

Ales, Lagers and Stouts
Pint of Bass Ale, Boddingtons English Pub Ale, Harp Lager, Stella Artois,and Guinness Stout Imperial Sampler $10; Imperial Pint $8.00
Guinness Can $7.75
Strongbow Cider $5.75
Woodpecker Cider $6.25
Also serving Single Malt Flight, Johnnie Walker Flight, Scotch Whisky and Cognacs

*Yorkshire County Fish Shop  United Kingdom *
Bass Ale Draught Pint $7.50

*Promenade Refreshments*
Draft Beer Selection 
Budweiser or Miller Light $5.50
Yuengling $6.25
Stella Artois $7.50

*Africa Coolpost *
Draft Beer 
Safari Amber $6.25
Seasonal Selection $6.25

Anybody thirsty


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL RoseAnne, reading about it makes me _want_ to drink



Robin, you should bring that grass skirt! I think we could get a lot of people to wear it...as the night goes on.
Mel will bring her halo and angel wings, we will look like a bunch of drunk drag queens....


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

OMG Angela!!!!


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> OMG Angela!!!!



Looks like we've got our work cut out for us


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I don't think I can build up my tolerance level THAT MUCH in the next three weeks...Thank goodness I'll be drinking water in some countries...


----------



## tojoes

You've got 3 weeks ladies and gentleman!! start training tonight!! hahaha -


----------



## tawasdave

tojoes said:


> You say it like it's a bad thing!! Just tell them the *Evil Queen *took your money!!!




Carrie took their money?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

tawasdave said:


> Carrie took their money?



Ohhh, she's gonna kill you for that, Randy...


----------



## tojoes

tawasdave said:


> Carrie took their money?



uh-oh.... that sounded like a shot!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

tojoes said:


> You've got 3 weeks ladies and gentleman!! start training tonight!! hahaha -




Well, I am going out for Chinese food this evening...maybe I could order "Green Plum Bao Bing"...That's just fun to say...


----------



## tawasdave

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Ohhh, she's gonna kill you for that, Randy...



I am not afraid of her.....




much....


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Well, I am going out for Chinese food this evening...maybe I could order "Green Plum Bao Bing"...That's just fun to say...



I'd really like to see the look on your server's face when you say "excuse me, but do you have green plum bao bing?"


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

buena vista said:


> I'd really like to see the look on your server's face when you say "excuse me, but do you have green plum bao bing?"



If you started driving now, you could...


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> If you started driving now, you could...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Angela, you are one awesomely resourceful woman! Thanks  for the list!

Randy that was mean but funny..lol poor Carrie...lol 

Tojoes I am gonna continue my rigorous training because I really want to be able to make it all the way around!

Robin bring the grass skirt, we can feed Roseanne a few drinks and then play dress up with her. lol She can be our doll...lol

This is going to be an awesome trip!


----------



## podsnel

Angela, what a GREAT list!!!  My DGF Lonnie & I did around the world last year- our biggest mistake was doing a flight of wine in France- but it was great.  It just meant that we could never quite find where the drinks were in Canada (so we double-dipped in England!).  Maybe if we'd carried your list and pointed to the drinks the CMs could have gotten us there...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Robin bring the grass skirt, we can feed Roseanne a few drinks and then play dress up with her. lol She can be our doll...lol
> 
> This is going to be an awesome trip!



Like I mentioned to Robin before...no one wants to see "all this" in a grass skirt!!!


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Like I mentioned to Robin before...no one wants to see "all this" in a grass skirt!!!



speak for yourself dear


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

buena vista said:


> speak for yourself dear



Tracy- feel free to choke and gag now...send Tom to his room!!!


----------



## Graeme

tojoes said:


> My Dream is to be able to Drink in a dozen or so 'countries' all in one day...



My dream is to be able to drink and not make a complete prat of myself!



DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL RoseAnne, reading about it makes me _want_ to drink



Same here, can't wait!



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Like I mentioned to Robin before...no one wants to see "all this" in a grass skirt!!!



Bring it on!!


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Tracy- feel free to choke and gag now...send Tom to his room!!!



this is what I get for paying you a compliment.. sheesh..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yeah RoseAnne, if Robin and I were both drunk, the grass skirt may be the least of your worries. lol We can get really creative sometimes. lol 

And awwwwww Tom.  Listen to your woman.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

You guys are all too funny, everyone will have a chance to wear the grass skirt and yes, photos will be taken! I am heading home now. Take care and I'll talk to everyone in the morning.
Play nice!!!


----------



## ttester9612

OMG ppl you are to FUNNY...

I just have one thing to say to all that are going.  PLEASE DO NOT LICK ANYONE'S CUP....we don't want you coming back  and spreading the  But then again, depending on the % of alcohol helpfully it will kill any of the germs.


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Angela, you are one awesomely resourceful woman! Thanks for the list!



Thanks and you're welcome!  I am all about lists 



podsnel said:


> Angela, what a GREAT list!!!  My DGF Lonnie & I did around the world last year- our biggest mistake was doing a flight of wine in France- but it was great.  It just meant that we could never quite find where the drinks were in Canada (so we double-dipped in England!).  Maybe if we'd carried your list and pointed to the drinks the CMs could have gotten us there...



I'm thinking about bringing a laminated copy of the list with me.  I'd hate for it to get smudged when (er, I mean "if") I spill a drink on it


----------



## black562

APB513 said:


> Thanks and you're welcome!  I am all about lists
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about bringing a laminated copy of the list with me.  I'd hate for it to get smudged when (er, I mean "if") I spill a drink on it



"when", definitely "when"....


----------



## tojoes

I am all in favor of bringing an animated copy of the list!!! - we can initial next to each drink we consume and cross it off the list! hahahaha -


----------



## devilsrule2004

yea i think im gonna make a check off list too


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

tojoes said:


> I am all in favor of bringing an animated copy of the list!!! - we can initial next to each drink we consume and cross it off the list! hahahaha -



Gotta keep track somehow... God knows we may be too intoxicated to just remember what we drink. LOL


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Gotta keep track somehow... God knows we may be too intoxicated to just remember what we drink. LOL



I don't know if I would want to remember.


----------



## Sha

tojoes said:


> I am all in favor of bringing an animated copy of the list!!! - we can initial next to each drink we consume and cross it off the list! hahahaha -





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Gotta keep track somehow... God knows we may be too intoxicated to just remember what we drink. LOL



now if you do that, and it's laminated (because you may spill your drink) you need a wipe off pen or something.. then you can reuse it (or start over)


----------



## tojoes

just think of the wonderful satisfaction we all could have after completing this 'challenge'!! ..... however, i think this has become even more than a challenge.... it has become a Quest!!


----------



## APB513

black562 said:


> "when", definitely "when"....



Have we met?     



tojoes said:


> I am all in favor of bringing an animated copy of the list!!! - we can initial next to each drink we consume and cross it off the list! hahahaha -





Sha said:


> now if you do that, and it's laminated (because you may spill your drink) you need a wipe off pen or something.. then you can reuse it (or start over)



I like the way you guys think!!!



tojoes said:


> just think of the wonderful satisfaction we all could have after completing this 'challenge'!! ..... however, i think this has become even more than a challenge.... it has become a Quest!!



Ooooh, I like the sound of that - A Quest!!!


----------



## Sha

Good luck on your quest then!


----------



## sand2270

tojoes said:


> just think of the wonderful satisfaction we all could have after completing this 'challenge'!! ..... however, i think this has become even more than a challenge.... it has become a Quest!!



or the wonderful hangover...headache...stomach ickiness...etc., etc. take your pick.


----------



## tojoes

No, no, no - you can't be focusing on Hangovers!! that is negative thinking!!! hahaha - besides, you can't have a hangover at the Happiest Place on Earth!! The Hangover will magically disappear!......... now, we need to focus on a catchy name for our Quest!! - suggestions???


----------



## sand2270

tojoes said:


> No, no, no - you can't be focusing on Hangovers!! that is negative thinking!!! hahaha - besides, you can't have a hangover at the Happiest Place on Earth!! The Hangover will magically disappear!......... now, we need to focus on a catchy name for our Quest!! - suggestions???




I have had a hangover at the Happiest Place on Earth...one of the worst in my life...and it didn't magically disappear until about 6pm the next day...not interested in repeating that    ...have you ever ridden the monorail with a hangover?  I don't recommend it.  

But lesson learned...this time around plenty of food and water and pacing and I (we) will hopefully be fine.  

Ok Quest name...let me think about it...


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> I have had a hangover at the Happiest Place on Earth...one of the worst in my life...and it didn't magically disappear until about 6pm the next day...not interested in repeating that    ...have you ever ridden the monorail with a hangover?  I don't recommend it.
> 
> But lesson learned...this time around plenty of food and water and pacing and I (we) will hopefully be fine.
> 
> Ok Quest name...let me think about it...



******Dumb question alert *******​
Amy - 

I hope you don't mind me asking this but was the hangover caused by the amount you drank or the lack of food and water?  

I've never had a hangover before and I don't want to start now


----------



## tojoes

Monorail?? I think we should complete the 'Quest' then all go and ride Mission:Space...... and see what happens hahaha -


----------



## APB513

tojoes said:


> Monorail?? I think we should complete the 'Quest' then all go and ride Mission:Space...... and see what happens hahaha -



OK, now you've lost me   I can't even do Mission Space sober


----------



## black562

tojoes said:


> just think of the wonderful satisfaction we all could have after completing this 'challenge'!! ..... however, i think this has become even more than a challenge.... it has become a Quest!!



Umm, so should we just go ahead and schedule an AA meeting at some point during the trip? Kidding, only kidding 

In all seriousness though folks, drink, laugh and be merry...just DON'T drive!!!!!


----------



## tojoes

i was just kidding - i love mission:space.....but i know more than a few who don't like it at all - sober.... nevermind with booze.... It's funny how they put their most stomach turning ride in the park with the most alcohol for sale!!!..... ok, back to the Quest - ..... i'm thinking like an Indiana Jones theme - how 'bout  - "The Dis'ers and the Quest for the Fountain of Booze".... or "The Dis'ers and the World Showcase of Doom" ...


----------



## buena vista

I decided to rent a car for the weekend, mostly because of all the stuff going on and to have some flexibility to get from point A to point B. It also means I won't be on any drinking quests. Doesn't mean I won't be any fun though


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> ******Dumb question alert *******​
> Amy -
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking this but was the hangover caused by the amount you drank or the lack of food and water?
> 
> I've never had a hangover before and I don't want to start now



No it's ok...I think it was a combination.  I went to the bar at CBR intending to have one beer than get dinner.  The bartender was really cool and chatty so I had another than she gave me a free one.  So 3 draft beers is a lot for me especially on an empty stomach.  I was a little loopy after that.

But I was starving and I went to dinner at House of Blues...ate a great filet but also had a glass (maybe two...honestly can't remember) of red wine (which I really did not need).

So for me...it was probably the amount...combining beer and wine (wine gives me terrible hangovers I probably won't drink more than a glass with dinner during this trip)...not eating before starting drinking...etc.  I made a lot of rookie mistakes.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tojoes said:


> Monorail?? I think we should complete the 'Quest' then all go and ride Mission:Space...... and see what happens hahaha -



Okay, well, the monorail crawl is friday so it will not interfere with the "quest" (i.e.; drinking around the world) which is happening on Sunday.  I am warning you all now as I have said in the past, something happens to dissers as they pass the slushie stand in France and it becomes the permanent resting spot.


----------



## sand2270

tojoes said:


> Monorail?? I think we should complete the 'Quest' then all go and ride Mission:Space...... and see what happens hahaha -





APB513 said:


> OK, now you've lost me   I can't even do Mission Space sober



It's ok Angela...I'll go shopping with you while they ride Mission Space.  I got dragged on that once...the bad side...never again!


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> It's ok Angela...I'll go shopping with you while they ride Mission Space.  I got dragged on that once...the bad side...never again!



Whimps!!!  Five times in a row on a full stomach...I even decided to do everything they said not to do (look to the side, close your eyes, etc...).  So much fun to be had.  I wonder if they'll ever do a "Red Team", which would be cranked up higher than the orange?


----------



## tojoes

black562 said:


> Whimps!!!  Five times in a row on a full stomach...I even decided to do everything they said not to do (look to the side, close your eyes, etc...).  So much fun to be had.  I wonder if they'll ever do a "Red Team", which would be cranked up higher than the orange?



Joe - I am totally with you!! The first time I rode that (shortly after it opened) - the 3 other people with me were dying to get off .....while I was hoping Gary Sinise was going to come back on the monitor and tell us we were going to fly back to Earth after landing!!!!


----------



## tojoes

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, well, the monorail crawl is friday so it will not interfere with the "quest" (i.e.; drinking around the world) which is happening on Sunday.  I am warning you all now as I have said in the past, something happens to dissers as they pass the slushie stand in France and it becomes the permanent resting spot.



Hahahaha - I have been told stories about the slushie stand!!! I fear for Brain Freeze after a few of those!!! - I'm hoping some tasty Sake or a potential Margerita will persuade the crowd to start moving again


----------



## buena vista

tojoes said:


> Hahahaha - I have been told stories about the slushie stand!!! I fear for Brain Freeze after a few of those!!! - I'm hoping some tasty Sake or a potential Margerita will persuade the crowd to start moving again



try the mango gingeritas in the China pavilion... just enough ginger to make you thirsty for more.. dangerous stuff, but delicious!


----------



## black562

tojoes said:


> Joe - I am totally with you!! The first time I rode that (shortly after it opened) - the 3 other people with me were dying to get off .....while I was hoping Gary Sinise was going to come back on the monitor and tell us we were going to fly back to Earth after landing!!!!



Well I heard all these horror stories and then I rode the thing and was like..."you mean that's it?"  I've experienced worse than that flying in my Dad's plane.  I know they turned it down from when it first opened, so here's  my thought.  They should have one "Green Team" that doesn't spin, two "Orange Teams" as they are now, and one "Red Team" that spins as fast or even faster than it did when opening.  I mean if I'm not going at least 5 or 6 G's then we just gotta talk.  

I'd just love to pop a playstation fighter jet simulator game in there and fly it around for a while.


----------



## Graeme

sand2270 said:


> I have had a hangover at the Happiest Place on Earth...one of the worst in my life...and it didn't magically disappear until about 6pm the next day...not interested in repeating that    ...have you ever ridden the monorail with a hangover?  I don't recommend it.
> 
> But lesson learned...this time around plenty of food and water and pacing and I (we) will hopefully be fine.



That's the thing though, lessons about drink seldom stay learned! I've always had my last hangover til the next time.


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> try the mango gingeritas in the China pavilion... just enough ginger to make you thirsty for more.. dangerous stuff, but delicious!



I'm glad I own stock in Disney.  I mean just the bar tabs alone from the week in May will surely make the stock price jump by a few bucks a share!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Oh my lord...drinking AND rides...
I think I'll grab a bench...


----------



## black562

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Oh my lord...drinking AND rides...
> I think I'll grab a bench...



I know, I think it will be more fun to just sit and watch.


----------



## sand2270

tojoes said:


> Joe - I am totally with you!! The first time I rode that (shortly after it opened) - the 3 other people with me were dying to get off .....while I was hoping Gary Sinise was going to come back on the monitor and tell us we were going to fly back to Earth after landing!!!!



boys always want to play Spaceship Man.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

black562 said:


> I know, I think it will be more fun to just sit and watch.




Yes, but if I hear or see someone spew...it's all over for me!! 
My bench won't be near the ride exit!


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> No it's ok...I think it was a combination.  I went to the bar at CBR intending to have one beer than get dinner.  The bartender was really cool and chatty so I had another than she gave me a free one.  So 3 draft beers is a lot for me especially on an empty stomach.  I was a little loopy after that.
> 
> But I was starving and I went to dinner at House of Blues...ate a great filet but also had a glass (maybe two...honestly can't remember) of red wine (which I really did not need).
> 
> So for me...it was probably the amount...combining beer and wine (wine gives me terrible hangovers I probably won't drink more than a glass with dinner during this trip)...not eating before starting drinking...etc.  I made a lot of rookie mistakes.




Thanks, Amy.  I will definitely make sure I eat and pace myself.


----------



## sand2270

Graeme said:


> That's the thing though, lessons about drink seldom stay learned! I've always had my last hangover til the next time.




Good point...cause I had already made all those same mistakes many, many times before...yet I did it again!  

And everytime I wake up the next morning thinking darn it I know better!!


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> It's ok Angela...I'll go shopping with you while they ride Mission Space.  I got dragged on that once...the bad side...never again!



Sounds good to me!


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> combining beer and wine...



 that'll do it every time. you don't even have to drink all that much. Amy's Adage: never mix the "grape" and "grain".


----------



## APB513

tojoes said:


> i was just kidding - i love mission:space.....but i know more than a few who don't like it at all - sober.... nevermind with booze.... It's funny how they put their most stomach turning ride in the park with the most alcohol for sale!!!..... ok, back to the Quest - ..... i'm thinking like an Indiana Jones theme - how 'bout  - *"The Dis'ers and the Quest for the Fountain of Booze"*.... or "The Dis'ers and the World Showcase of Doom" ...



I like them both but I'm voting for "the fountain of booze".  

The word "doom" sounds to forboding


----------



## tojoes

ok, ok...perhaps the ride idea and the 'Quest' don't quite go hand and hand.... perhaps we shouldn't drink and ride  .... i'm all for the larger the group, the better - so we def wouldn't want to scare anyone off!!! If we do any rides, it'll be the Mexican Boat ride


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> that'll do it every time. you don't even have to drink all that much. Amy's Adage: never mix the "grape" and "grain".



love it...I should get a t-shirt made.



APB513 said:


> I like them both but I'm voting for "the fountain of booze".
> 
> The word "doom" sounds to forboding



I like this one too.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Maybe we should name it "The Grape OR Grain Quest"...we could have two teams...which category does Margaritas/ Slushies fall into?


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Maybe we should name it "The Grape OR Grain Quest"...we could have two teams...which category does Margaritas/ Slushies fall into?



Tequila is agave plant...sooooo...grape or grain or plant quest?


----------



## black562

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Maybe we should name it "The Grape OR Grain Quest"...we could have two teams...which category does Margaritas/ Slushies fall into?



Ok, how about a marathon.  Have a drink, go on Mission Space...another drink, go on Expedition Everest...another drink, etc...ending with the finale, TWO SHOTS and onto Rockin Roller Coaster/Tower of Terror.  Those left intact (that's spew-free) will win the prize!!!


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Maybe we should name it "The Grape OR Grain Quest"...we could have two teams...which category does Margaritas/ Slushies fall into?



Beer and most mixed drinks are grain based. Grand Marnier (in orange slushies) however has a brandy base which is distilled from grapes.


----------



## tawasdave

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Oh my lord...drinking AND rides...
> I think I'll grab a bench...



 I hear there will be a new souvenir in May...the DIS after the Monorail Crawl Bag....um sorry, but no returns allowed...


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Tequila is agave plant...sooooo...grape or grain or plant quest?



Grain. Agave sap is used in tequila, so it's not the fruit.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Beer and most mixed drinks are grain based. Grand Marnier (in orange slushies) however has a brandy base which is distilled from grapes.



aren't you full of alcoholie wisdom


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Grain. Agave sap is used in tequila, so it's not the fruit.




ah i stand corrected.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Yea, he's a smart one:


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> aren't you full of alcoholie wisdom



I'm not just the president of the club.. I'm also a client


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

tawasdave said:


> I hear there will be a new souvenir in May...the DIS after the Monorail Crawl Bag....um sorry, but no returns allowed...




To quote my daughter: EWWW, EWWW, EWWW!!!


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Ok, how about a marathon.  Have a drink, go on Mission Space...another drink, go on Expedition Everest...another drink, etc...ending with the finale, TWO SHOTS and onto Rockin Roller Coaster/Tower of Terror.  Those left intact (that's spew-free) will win the prize!!!



you first!


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> you first!



Joe, you better think twice before taking this on.. you could be like that first marathoner - you know, the Greek who supposedly ran 26 miles from Marathon to Athens, announced the defeat of the Persian army, then died of exhaustion.


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> Joe, you better think twice before taking this on.. you could be like that first marathoner - you know, the Greek who supposedly ran 26 miles from Marathon to Athens, announced the defeat of the Persian army, then died of exhaustion.



Oh no, I coordinate...so I must stay sober, you know, to make sure everyone follows the rules.


----------



## buena vista

black562 said:


> Oh no, I coordinate...so I must stay sober, you know, to make sure everyone follows the rules.



got it.. well, I'll be an enthusiastic spectator.. maybe even do the Mickey's fun run equivalent of the full event.


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> got it.. well, I'll be an enthusiastic spectator.. maybe even do the Mickey's fun run equivalent of the full event.



And are you refering to Pheidippides?


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> got it.. well, I'll be an enthusiastic spectator.. maybe even do the Mickey's fun run equivalent of the full event.



Besides, I only do shots of Sambuca and noone else can seem to handle it.  Though I must admit, everyone loves to see me do the "Statue of Liberty", makes me the life of the party, and if you don't know what that is, shame on you...


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> Oh no, I coordinate...so I must stay sober, you know, to make sure everyone follows the rules.



oh pleeeeeeeeeeze


----------



## PirateMel

black562 said:


> Besides, I only do shots of Sambuca and noone else can seem to handle it.  Though I must admit, everyone loves to see me do the "Statue of Liberty", makes me the life of the party, and if you don't know what that is, shame on you...



Yummy Sambuca - drank lots of thoses on the cruise


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

buena vista said:


> got it.. well, I'll be an enthusiastic spectator.. maybe even do the Mickey's fun run equivalent of the full event.




Your job is to take care of me...
You need to make sure Tracy, Robin, Darcy and Carrie don't corrupt Angela and I...


----------



## buena vista

black562 said:


> And are you refering to Pheidippides?



yep



black562 said:


> Besides, I only do shots of Sambuca and noone else can seem to handle it.  Though I must admit, everyone loves to see me do the "Statue of Liberty", makes me the life of the party, and if you don't know what that is, shame on you...



yeah, I've done those,.. until once when I didn't douse the flame soon enough and my fingers spent the rest of the night soaking in a glass of water. haven't wanted to do it since.


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Your job is to take care of me...
> You need to make sure Tracy, Robin, Darcy and Carrie don't corrupt Angela and I...



you know I will


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> yep
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I've done those,.. until once when I didn't douse the flame soon enough and my fingers spent the rest of the night soaking in a glass of water. haven't wanted to do it since.



Well yeah, the goal is to NOT get burned, but lighting ones self on fire does make one the center of attention.  Do you know I did that in Vegas and not one person, including the bartender, had ever seen it before.  Common, its Vegas...


----------



## buena vista

buena vista said:


> yeah, I've done those,.. until once when I didn't douse the flame soon enough and my fingers spent the rest of the night soaking in a glass of water. haven't wanted to do it since.



"give me your tired, your poor, your huddled.... son-of-a &^#%.!!"


----------



## watank

Sha said:


> now if you do that, and it's laminated (because you may spill your drink) you need a wipe off pen or something.. then you can reuse it (or start over)



I've got a laminator and grease pencils 

-Ken


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> "give me your tired, your poor, your huddled.... son-of-a &^#%.!!"



There's your mistake right there...you're supposed to do the shot, not give the speech.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

black562 said:


> There's your mistake right there...you're supposed to do the shot, not give the speech.


----------



## black562

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


>



Its also best to make sure everyone sees it the first time around...as opposed to people asking you to see it again and again...after the tenth time, well.  One shot each, times ten...you get the picture?  I sure did, but at least I managed to walk out under my own power.

There was also a friend of mine who paniced and swung his hand back and forth to put the fire out...throwing burning sambuca all over his blue jeans, thus catching them on fire.  Yeah, that was a great evening!!!


----------



## buena vista

black562 said:


> There's your mistake right there...you're supposed to do the shot, not give the speech.



 good one. I can't post what I actually said. 



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


>



just you wait..


----------



## Sha

watank said:


> I've got a laminator and grease pencils
> 
> -Ken



That's a good start


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Your job is to take care of me...
> You need to make sure Tracy, Robin, Darcy and Carrie don't corrupt Angela and I...




Yes, for I am an innocent fair maiden who does not know the corrupt things of this world     OMG, I crack myself up sometimes!


----------



## Floydian

*HIJACK!!!!* 

So I checked with work today, since I'm starting back there on Friday. By the way, I'm feeling a LOT better than I was, though may never quite make it back to 100%. Anyway, my time off for May was approved, so I should be able to make all planned and even some unplanned meets and such.

Also, even though I live kinda close (37.4 miles give or take .1), I'm considering getting a room for that weekend, just to make it feel like a vacation for me too. Now to check AP prices...

I now return you to your regularly scheduled madness

*/hijack*


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Woo Hoo, the more the merrier...I think this group is up to 37 people now...


----------



## Sha

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Woo Hoo, the more the merrier...I think this group is up to 37 people now...



Monorail Crawl is about 32.5 (give or take)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OK, I had a crazy busy hell day at work, so I will try to fit it all in one post... Boy I missed a lot!!!!! OK, here goes....




tojoes said:


> . ok, back to the Quest - ..... i'm thinking like an Indiana Jones theme - how 'bout  - *"The Dis'ers and the Quest for the Fountain of Booze*".... or "The Dis'ers and the World Showcase of Doom" ...



You make me incredibly happy with this,... LOL



buena vista said:


> I won't be on any drinking quests. Doesn't mean I won't be any fun though


You really aren't any fun... must be that "getting older" thing... 



APB513 said:


> Thanks, Amy.  I will definitely make sure I eat and pace myself.



Angela and Amy, There is a little rhyme that I live by....
"Beer before liquor, never been sicker, liquor before beer, in the clear"  
Works like a charm!



buena vista said:


> I'm not just the president of the club.. I'm also a client



I always thought your hair was a little thicker than natural



black562 said:


> Oh no, I coordinate...so I must stay sober, you know, to make sure everyone follows the rules.


Are you going to be there in May?



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Your job is to take care of me...
> You need to make sure Tracy, Robin, Darcy and Carrie don't corrupt Angela and I...



RoseAnne, oh how you mistrust... I wouldn't have cheerleaded you coming on this trip if I wanted to abuse you, or corrupt you, lol I just wanna have a lil fun...


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You really aren't any fun... must be that "getting older" thing...



she called me an elf again..



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Angela and Amy, There is a little rhyme that I live by....
> "Beer before liquor, never been sicker, liquor before beer, in the clear"
> Works like a charm!



problem is you have to remember the "before" part or else you're scrod.. easier said than done when you've had a few lol.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> she called me an elf again..
> 
> 
> 
> problem is you have to remember the "before" part or else your scrod.. easier said than done when you've had a few lol.



but you ARE an ELF!!!!!!






*** is scrod?


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> but you ARE an ELF!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *** is scrod?



scrod is fish.. but here it's the slangy past tense of a verb.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Monorail Crawl is about 32.5 (give or take)



32.5?  Half a person is coming?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> scrod is fish.. but here it's the slangy past tense of a verb.




Oh... it is just Tom being Tom in a very Tom way.


----------



## NH_Bubba

OK lets see I'm at the 20 Day 18 Hour and 18 Minute point.
Good thing I'm not keeping close track of this or it might drive me CRAZY!


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Your job is to take care of me...
> You need to make sure Tracy, Robin, Darcy and Carrie don't corrupt Angela and I...




Moi?!?! 

Did I hear my name


----------



## sand2270

you guys were busy today.  I was stuck in meetings...than a doctor's appointment than the mall with DD.  Finally home and catching up.  I love coming home to a bunch of new posts


----------



## sand2270

NH_Bubba said:


> OK lets see I'm at the 20 Day 18 Hour and 18 Minute point.
> Good thing I'm not keeping close track of this or it might drive me CRAZY!




btw don't think I have said this before but I love the quote in your signature


----------



## nurse.darcy

I have GOT to stop napping during the day on my days off.  Wayyyyy too much to catch up on.


----------



## nurse.darcy

*Last Call for Phone Tree List*. I will publish this list to those on it on May first.  No one but those ON the list will get a copy of the list.  It will be sent in text format so you can manipulate it for your needs.  


Angela	APB513		
Robin	DisneyDreams21	
Jeff	Jeffl34		
Augie	Ahoff
Krista	Feistygalkmc
Kristi	bound2travel
Cheryl	Tinkerbell87512
Ken	Watank
Andrea	Matterhorn
Patty	dismem98
Teresa	ttester9612
Tom	Buena vista
Amy	sand2270	
Carrie	Carrieanew
Darcy	nurse.darcy
Tom	tojoes
Tracy     jadedbeauty14303
Paul       The 102nd Dalmation
Bart       NH_Bubba
Brad       Floydian

If your name is not listed here you are not on the phone tree list and it will be up to you to figure out how to get in touch with the group.  If you want to be included in the list, send me via pm your actual first name dis handle, email, cell phone number, and yes or no whether you text or not by *May first.*


----------



## NH_Bubba

sand2270 said:


> btw don't think I have said this before but I love the quote in your signature



Thnaks Bem was a verywise man! I have this saying on a tshirt and love to see the expression on peoples faces when they read it.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good job putting the phone list together Darcy!  
It is great to be able to throw a text to someone asking where they are or to invite people to come meet us for open bar in our room. lol Also good if you are running late or can't make it to group dinner  ADR's. Or if you lose your friends in a bar...lol Hey, it happens.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> *Last Call for Phone Tree List*. I will publish this list to those on it on May first.  No one but those ON the list will get a copy of the list.  It will be sent in text format so you can manipulate it for your needs.
> 
> 
> Angela	APB513
> Robin	DisneyDreams21
> Jeff	Jeffl34
> Augie	Ahoff
> Krista	Feistygalkmc
> Kristi	bound2travel
> Cheryl	Tinkerbell87512
> Ken	Watank
> Andrea	Matterhorn
> Patty	dismem98
> Teresa	ttester9612
> Tom	Buena vista
> Amy	sand2270
> Carrie	Carrieanew
> Darcy	nurse.darcy
> Tom	tojoes
> Tracy     jadedbeauty14303
> Paul       The 102nd Dalmation
> Bart       NH_Bubba
> 
> If your name is not listed here you are not on the phone tree list and it will be up to you to figure out how to get in touch with the group.  If you want to be included in the list, send me via pm your actual first name dis handle, email, cell phone number, and yes or no whether you text or not by *May first.*



Thanks for the phone tree list Darcy!


----------



## buena vista

I'll echo the thanks to Darcy for the phone tree. Nice work from a Meet veteran! Also brings back memories of the first drunk dial I got from last year's Meet lol.

3 weeks!!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I'll echo the thanks to Darcy for the phone tree. Nice work from a Meet veteran! Also brings back memories of the first drunk dial I got from last year's Meet lol.
> 
> 3 weeks!!!!!



OMG I will never foget that phone call!

Tom: Hey Tracy, what are you doing?
Me: Just got to Epcot, going to go meet up with everyone in France.
Tom: OK, try to find out who drunk dialed me, I have a bizarre voicemail from a number I don't recognize.
Me: Bizarre?
Tom: Yeah I can't understand whoever it is, they are slurring too badly!

LOL



It makes me think of the Disser who was trying to call us at one point, but was dialing a home number. instead of a cell.  Ahhh the wonderfulness of drunken Dis'ers.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Carrie took their money?





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Ohhh, she's gonna kill you for that, Randy...



Randy ... 

So I dont dis everyday lately. Totally missed this but was just looking back. 

I wont kill you. I am still upset that my parents split and the damage it caused on the family.. nuff said. 

I come from a broken home now.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Speaking of your mother...is she just lurking lately??


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Speaking of your mother...is she just lurking lately??



My mother is on her way to MD for work. And she lurks.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG I will never foget that phone call!
> 
> Tom: Hey Tracy, what are you doing?
> Me: Just got to Epcot, going to go meet up with everyone in France.
> Tom: OK, try to find out who drunk dialed me, I have a bizarre voicemail from a number I don't recognize.
> Me: Bizarre?
> Tom: Yeah I can't understand whoever it is, they are slurring too badly!
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me think of the Disser who was trying to call us at one point, but was dialing a home number. instead of a cell.  Ahhh the wonderfulness of drunken Dis'ers.



How sweet of you not actually point out who it actually was that was doing that. . .lol.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> How sweet of you not actually point out who it actually was that was doing that. . .lol.



Yeah well, maybe that person will have an urge to buy me a drink in May ..lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah well, maybe that person will have an urge to buy me a drink in May ..lol



I am sure that person will feel it a necessity. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> How sweet of you not actually point out who it actually was that was doing that. . .lol.



It was a memorable vm.. wish I'd kept it. It sounded like one of those vm's you get when someone's cell phone mistakenly calls you and leaves you a rambling message that sounds like the ambient noise that it is. The really funny thing was when the slushie table group tried to say something ressembling "hi" in unison. lol


----------



## sand2270

morning all!!

I can't wait...3 weeks until the drunken text messages begin!!


----------



## Graeme

buena vista said:


> The really funny thing was when the slushie table group tried to say something ressembling "hi" in unison. lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> It was a memorable vm.. wish I'd kept it. It sounded like one of those vm's you get when someone's cell phone mistakenly calls you and leaves you a rambling message that sounds like the ambient noise that it is. The really funny thing was when the slushie table group tried to say something ressembling "hi" in unison. lol



Well, you do realize that this time you will be there live and won't need a drunk dial. . .lol.


----------



## Graeme

sand2270 said:


> morning all!!
> 
> I can't wait...3 weeks until the drunken text messages begin!!



That's one of my worst habits. I usually spend about an hour of my hangovers going through the list of last night's texts and apologising. The really lucky ones get drunken phone calls from the cab on the way home!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, you do realize that this time you will be there live and won't need a drunk dial. . .lol.



LOL Yeah unless Tom decides to be a party pooper....because you know I like nothing better than to drunk dial the early leavers


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


>



Graeme, no fair laughing since you were not there.  However, this year you are privey to laughing your 244 off. . .if you need to understand 244, just type it in all caps. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> That's one of my worst habits. I usually spend about an hour of my hangovers going through the list of last night's texts and apologising. The really lucky ones get drunken phone calls from the cab on the way home!



So Graeme, why have you not placed yourself on the phone list (i.e.; drunk dial list)?


----------



## Graeme

nurse.darcy said:


> So Graeme, why have you not placed yourself on the phone list (i.e.; drunk dial list)?



I'm going to!! it's on my job list, honest. I've got a tracphone somewhere that I need to reactivate and I'll pm you the number.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> I'm going to!! it's on my job list, honest. I've got a tracphone somewhere that I need to reactivate and I'll pm you the number.



I am verizon and have no issues having brit numbers on my cell.  The brits usually complain about the fees but I never care.


----------



## sand2270

Graeme said:


> That's one of my worst habits. I usually spend about an hour of my hangovers going through the list of last night's texts and apologising. The really lucky ones get drunken phone calls from the cab on the way home!




drunk dials!!  I put notes in my phone...like groceries, to do stuff, etc. so I don't forget.  One night I accidentally sent that to my friend Dave.  He still laughs about my "milk yogurt call the dentist" text.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, you do realize that this time you will be there live and won't need a drunk dial. . .lol.



I doubt that'll be a deterent 



DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL Yeah unless Tom decides to be a party pooper....because you know I like nothing better than to drunk dial the early leavers



I've been forewarned


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> drunk dials!!  I put notes in my phone...like groceries, to do stuff, etc. so I don't forget.  One night I accidentally sent that to my friend Dave.  He still laughs about my "milk yogurt call the dentist" text.



.. good thing it wasn't your pharmacy shopping list


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> I doubt that'll be a deterent



True but it probably won't be me this time.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> True but it probably won't be me this time.



well if it is, at least now I'll know it


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> .. good thing it wasn't your pharmacy shopping list




I could have so much fun with that one...but family board so I will behave.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> I could have so much fun with that one...but family board so I will behave.



Hahahaha yeah.... I could really go there... but I will be good


----------



## ttester9612

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL Yeah unless Tom decides to be a party pooper....because you know I like nothing better than to drunk dial the early leavers



OMG. ..exactly when is the monorail crawl....I'm might be in trouble....on the 15th I'll be on a airplane heading back home   So I'll be the one leaving early...but then if you try to drunk dial it will go into voice mail....I'll have to wait until I get home to listen...

11 Days to Go....


----------



## bound2travel

tojoes said:


> Joe - I am totally with you!! The first time I rode that (shortly after it opened) - the 3 other people with me were dying to get off .....while I was hoping Gary Sinise was going to come back on the monitor and tell us we were going to fly back to Earth after landing!!!!



I rode the first year it was open. I must say I would have loved it when I was a teenager. Not so much now. I have vertigo off and on. I seriously felt like my eyes were going to roll into the back of my head. MY ONE THOUGHT when we got to Mars.... please don't make me take this back to Earth!!!!!

Never again for that ride.

Kristi


----------



## bound2travel

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL Yeah unless Tom decides to be a party pooper....because you know I like nothing better than to drunk dial the early leavers



Ah, but the trick to early leavers is that we tend to be sober enough to turn our cell phones off. 

Had to start doing that at night after last year's Univ. of FL homecoming. Someone kept texting me instead of who they intended at 4am. I didn't bother texting back.


----------



## black562

See, now this reminds me of the time I got drunk dialed at home.  The guy had apparantly done someone wrong and was calling to appologize...but in his drunken state, wasn't doing such a good job.  It was something like, "man, I'm sorry I slept with your so and so..."


----------



## Beavis

It's getting so close  I still havn't got my packet of stuff yet tho 

LOL drunk texting fun times


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Beavis said:


> It's getting so close  I still havn't got my packet of stuff yet tho
> 
> LOL drunk texting fun times



LOL I haven't even thought about starting to pack!! And drunk texting is the only way to go...


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL I haven't even thought about starting to pack!! And drunk texting is the only way to go...



How many shots you had tonight?  I think he means his ME packet.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> How many shots you had tonight?  I think he means his ME packet.



bwahahahaha omg I can't read.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I haven't gotten my ME packet yet either... I was just thinking about calling them if it doesn't come tomorrow...


----------



## DisneyDreams21

black562 said:


> See, now this reminds me of the time I got drunk dialed at home.  The guy had apparantly done someone wrong and was calling to appologize...but in his drunken state, wasn't doing such a good job.  It was something like, "man, I'm sorry I slept with your so and so..."



...husband, wife, neighbor...GOAT?????  C'mon finish the story : )


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

black562 said:


> See, now this reminds me of the time I got drunk dialed at home.  The guy had apparantly done someone wrong and was calling to appologize...but in his drunken state, wasn't doing such a good job.  It was something like, "man, I'm sorry I slept with your so and so..."





DisneyDreams21 said:


> ...husband, wife, neighbor...GOAT?????  C'mon finish the story : )



Scarecrow, Lion, Tin man, Wizard?


----------



## jeffl34

DisneyDreams21 said:


> ...husband, wife, neighbor...GOAT?????  C'mon finish the story : )



You just know it has to be the GOAT!!!!   



I love coffee


----------



## black562

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Scarecrow, Lion, Tin man, Wizard?



I think it was his friend's girlfriend or maybe wife...not sure.  It was tough to decipher through the heavy redneck accent (I'm allowed to say that since I live in WV), on top of being extremely drunk.


----------



## Graeme

DisneyDreams21 said:


> ...husband, wife, neighbor...*GOAT????? * C'mon finish the story : )



Right, that's it. I'm not coming!! Think I'll have a week in Scotland instead!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Right, that's it. I'm not coming!! Think I'll have a week in Scotland instead!




Hahahaha Graeme's gotten through all the drinking , drunk dialing, Jellyrolling talk... but GOAT is just going too far! LOL Good job Robin!!!!


----------



## watank

black562 said:


> See, now this reminds me of the time I got drunk dialed at home.  The guy had apparantly done someone wrong and was calling to appologize...but in his drunken state, wasn't doing such a good job.  It was something like, "man, I'm sorry I slept with your so and so..."



Hmm reminds me of a late night call on my work cell phone a few years ago where the guy thought I was his deadbeat dad  

I played with the drink list that Angela posted a few days ago and got it to fit double-sided on 5.5"x8.5": http://www.watank.net/files/Epcot_Drinks.pdf
I'm still tweaking things, but my biggest concern is that the text (9pt type) might be too small to read after... uh, our vision gets impaired  

-Ken


----------



## APB513

watank said:


> I played with the drink list that Angela posted a few days ago and got it to fit double-sided on 5.5"x8.5": http://www.watank.net/files/Epcot_Drinks.pdf
> I'm still tweaking things, but my biggest concern is that the text (9pt type) might be too small to read after... uh, our vision gets impaired
> 
> -Ken



Woohoo Ken, you da man!!!  Now where's my magnifying glass?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Graeme said:


> Right, that's it. I'm not coming!! Think I'll have a week in Scotland instead!



LOL Graeme! Don't let a little goat story scare you away....



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahahaha Graeme's gotten through all the drinking , drunk dialing, Jellyrolling talk... but GOAT is just going too far! LOL Good job Robin!!!!



Tracy, if he can survive the goat story, he can handle the crawl   And I said goat...not chicken...or cat...or anything like that lol


----------



## Graeme

DisneyDreams21 said:


> And I said goat...not chicken...or cat...or anything like that lol



Exactly. Not the first animal you would think of, which makes it a little scary!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Exactly. Not the first animal you would think of, which makes it a little scary!!



Well she always offends people when she talks about CAT!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Graeme said:


> Exactly. Not the first animal you would think of, which makes it a little scary!!



Ok, you got me now Graeme...are you telling me that goats are not the first farm animal people think of when they get a drunk dial confession??? 

And anyway, this drunk dial had a very happy ending...it turns out it was a girlfriend or wife and not the goat afterall 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well she always offends people when she talks about CAT!!



Oh, I won't even touch the cat topic now...LOL  Nearly had my first defriending on FB over that little comment.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Ok, you got me now Graeme...are you telling me that goats are not the first farm animal people think of when they get a drunk dial confession???
> 
> And anyway, this drunk dial had a very happy ending...it turns out it was a girlfriend or wife and not the goat afterall
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I won't even touch the cat topic now...LOL  Nearly had my first defriending on FB over that little comment.



Yeah, you talk about eating cat one little time and people really never let you forget it. LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I haven't gotten my ME packet yet either... I was just thinking about calling them if it doesn't come tomorrow...



You should call.  I called to give them my flight info a week ago and already got mine.


----------



## nurse.darcy

watank said:


> Hmm reminds me of a late night call on my work cell phone a few years ago where the guy thought I was his deadbeat dad
> 
> I played with the drink list that Angela posted a few days ago and got it to fit double-sided on 5.5"x8.5": http://www.watank.net/files/Epcot_Drinks.pdf
> I'm still tweaking things, but my biggest concern is that the text (9pt type) might be too small to read after... uh, our vision gets impaired
> 
> -Ken



Woo hoo Ken.  Great redo.  I need my readers to read normal type. . .looks like I am in trouble here. . .its a good thing that after a couple I just say "red wine"? Although I think I am going to change up to beer this trip.  I can't drink nearly as many beers, so might actually remember most of the trip, and because I get full and thirsty when drinking beer I end up drinking more water.  I am sure that Tracy will vouch for that being a good thing (the water drinking part).


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Oh yes 
I'm vouching!
I'm  a  voucher!
Darcy + water = very good idea!!

Love ya Darce!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Beavis said:


> It's getting so close  I still havn't got my packet of stuff yet tho
> 
> LOL drunk texting fun times



Again, call.  I called last week for the first time to give them my airline info and already got my packet yesterday.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh yes
> I'm vouching!
> I'm  a  voucher!
> Darcy + water = very good idea!!
> 
> Love ya Darce!



Thanks Trace, knew I could count on you.


----------



## sand2270

morning all!  I have nothing interesting to say just wanted to say hi.

Really...how could I top the goat conversation anyway?


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> morning all!  I have nothing interesting to say just wanted to say hi.
> 
> Really...how could I top the goat conversation anyway?



Good morning Amy. . .its getting closer now. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning Amy. . .its getting closer now. . .




I know I still can't believe it.


----------



## sand2270

sounds crazy but I almost don't want the big trip with my DD to get here because I am worried I am going to be super depressed after it's all over.


----------



## bound2travel

Hey everyone,

Just a few comments for this fine afternoon.


1. As far as the goats comment.... I've heard more jokes with sheep that goats. I would repeat one here, but it's a family board.

2. list for drinking about Epcot. Instead of a list with every drink in every country, why not get a passport with each country and it's specific drink you want. Then when you can get your drink passport puched after each drink. It'd make a cool souviner.

3. Something funny from work - I am a librarian so I often get interesting reference questions. A co-worker just called and asked me what color a certain male "happy" pill is.  As this co-worker like to draw cartoons, I'm afraid of her latest installment.

I just had to share.

Anyway, three weeks and I'll be in  Epcot sipping a yummy slushie (grey goose of course).

Kristi


----------



## tojoes

bound2travel said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just a few comments for this fine afternoon.
> 
> 
> *2. list for drinking about Epcot. Instead of a list with every drink in every country, why not get a passport with each country and it's specific drink you want. Then when you can get your drink passport puched after each drink. It'd make a cool souviner.*
> 
> 
> 
> Kristi



Hahahahaha - i like the way Kristi thinks!!! I am glad everyone is taking the Quest seriously!!! 

even though the Sake, German Beer and Margarita's get me more excited than the slushies.... but i am very willing to try one! or two.... 

16 Days to go for Me!!!


----------



## sand2270

tojoes said:


> Hahahahaha - i like the way Kristi thinks!!! I am glad everyone is taking the Quest seriously!!!
> 
> even though the Sake, German Beer and Margarita's get me more excited than the slushies.... but i am very willing to try one! or two....
> 
> 16 Days to go for Me!!!



mmm sake...I'll join you for one of those.


----------



## tojoes

I think Sake in Japan is a *must* for all the Dis'ers who embark on the Quest!


----------



## APB513

tojoes said:


> I think Sake in Japan is a *must* for all the Dis'ers who embark on the Quest!



I'm all for the Quest but I have to pass on the Sake.  I've tried it and I didn't care for it.


----------



## tojoes

Perhaps a different kind of Sake?? Do you remember what you tried last time?... they have lots of different kinds of Sake in Japan... cold, hot, sweet, strong.... and they all taste very different... it's a learning experiment!


----------



## APB513

tojoes said:


> Perhaps a different kind of Sake?? Do you remember what you tried last time?... they have lots of different kinds of Sake in Japan... cold, hot, sweet, strong.... and they all taste very different... it's a learning experiment!



I had it at someone's going away party so I'm not sure what kind it was.  

It was warm and it was dry and not sweet.  I could probably drink a sweet sake.


----------



## buena vista

I'll probably have Sake at Kimonos on Sunday for the sushi lunch. Good stuff.


----------



## sand2270

tojoes said:


> Perhaps a different kind of Sake?? Do you remember what you tried last time?... they have lots of different kinds of Sake in Japan... cold, hot, sweet, strong.... and they all taste very different... it's a learning experiment!



I agree there are many different types with very different strengths and flavors.  Do they do a sake flight in Japan?


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> I had it at someone's going away party so I'm not sure what kind it was.
> 
> It was warm and it was dry and not sweet.  I could probably drink a sweet sake.




there are some that are kind of milky and sweet, you might like those.


----------



## sand2270

btw good mail day.  No bills...25% off Coach coupon...and my ME stuff for the 2nd trip arrived...well part of it.  The luggage tags are missing and my arrival info is blank...so have an email in to my Small World TA to find out what happened.  But still nice to get an envelope from Disney in the mail.


----------



## NH_Bubba

THE WEATHER HAS FINALLY BROKE IN NE!
Time to get out and do some lawn work. NOT I'm planning on spending this weekend out on my Motorcycles.

btw IS IT MAY YET!


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> btw good mail day.  No bills...*25% off Coach coupon*...and my ME stuff for the 2nd trip arrived...well part of it.  The luggage tags are missing and my arrival info is blank...so have an email in to my Small World TA to find out what happened.  But still nice to get an envelope from Disney in the mail.



That's what I always say No bills = good mail day!!  

We need a drooling smilie   I love Coach!



NH_Bubba said:


> THE WEATHER HAS FINALLY BROKE IN NE!
> Time to get out and do some lawn work. NOT I'm planning on spending this weekend out on my Motorcycles.
> 
> btw IS IT MAY YET!



It's beautiful here in MI too!!  It's going to be close to (if not over) 80 degrees today!!  But somebody should have told the building attendant - they still have the heat on and its sweltering in here


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> That's what I always say No bills = good mail day!!
> 
> We need a drooling smilie   I love Coach!



Mother's Day coupon...I have some gift cards so I think now is the perfect time to get myself a Coach treat   I'll give it to my DD and tell her to wrap it up for me for Mother's Day. I already gave her cash in Hallmark the other day because she wanted to buy me a Mother's Day card.  So I left her alone while she picked out and paid for a card


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Mother's Day coupon...I have some gift cards so I think now is the perfect time to get myself a Coach treat   I'll give it to my DD and tell her to wrap it up for me for Mother's Day. I already gave her cash in Hallmark the other day because she wanted to buy me a Mother's Day card.  So I left her alone while she picked out and paid for a card



Aww that is so sweet!!

I bought a real nice Coach Carry on duffle bag during our Christmas trip in Dec 2007 at the Coach outlet off I-4.  The lines were crazy but they had some goods deals.  I wish I could have found a purse I liked.


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Aww that is so sweet!!
> 
> I bought a real nice Coach Carry on duffle bag during our Christmas trip in Dec 2007 at the Coach outlet off I-4.  The lines were crazy but they had some goods deals.  I wish I could have found a purse I liked.



ooh nice.  I hit the Coach outlet near WDW when I was there last February but didn't find anything that grabbed me.   Doubt I'll make it over there in May.


----------



## sand2270

tojoes said:


> Perhaps a different kind of Sake?? Do you remember what you tried last time?... they have lots of different kinds of Sake in Japan... cold, hot, sweet, strong.... and they all taste very different... it's a learning experiment!



Here's my problem with sake (if you consider it a problem)...the more I try and get a taste for it the more I like the different types, I don't have a favorite.  Not crazy about the milky, sweet ones but otherwise I really enjoy doing flights because I like getting to do a sampling of different ones.

BTW you are not supposed to drink it hot...at least that is what I determined in Tokyo when they would look at me like I was crazy...no hot...only cold.  Sorry...dumb American here coming into your country thinking I know everything...won't happen again.


----------



## watank

bound2travel said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just a few comments for this fine afternoon.
> 
> ...
> 
> 2. list for drinking about Epcot. Instead of a list with every drink in every country, why not get a passport with each country and it's specific drink you want. Then when you can get your drink passport puched after each drink. It'd make a cool souviner.
> 
> ...
> 
> Kristi



I was looking at the half-page laminated layout because it can be re-used... passport idea sounds good too but I'll leave that layout for someone else 



sand2270 said:


> Here's my problem with sake (if you consider it a problem)...the more I try and get a taste for it the more I like the different types, I don't have a favorite.  Not crazy about the milky, sweet ones but otherwise I really enjoy doing flights because I like getting to do a sampling of different ones.
> 
> BTW you are not supposed to drink it hot...at least that is what I determined in Tokyo when they would look at me like I was crazy...no hot...only cold.  Sorry...dumb American here coming into your country thinking I know everything...won't happen again.



Hmm, I'm still working on finding my favorite sake, but there are definitely ones that are served hot (I tend to prefer cold ones myself but my dad goes more for the hot sake)  

My take on it is that the hot sake is more "traditional" and the cold sake is more "modern", but I'll ask my parents if I get the chance 

Just make sure they aren't muttering "Baka na Gaijin" under their breath 

-Ken ("not the actor"  Watanabe)


----------



## sand2270

watank said:


> Hmm, I'm still working on finding my favorite sake, but there are definitely ones that are served hot (I tend to prefer cold ones myself but my dad goes more for the hot sake)
> 
> My take on it is that the hot sake is more "traditional" and the cold sake is more "modern", but I'll ask my parents if I get the chance
> 
> Just make sure they aren't muttering "Baka na Gaijin" under their breath
> 
> -Ken ("not the actor"  Watanabe)




yeah I really am clueless as far as the sake hot/cold debate...but I do think I prefer it cold.  I definitely am not an expert and hope my post did not come across that way LOL.  Are your parents Japanese?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hey there all you wonderful May Dis'ers!!!  I had a weird double shift broken up by 8 hours kind of day yesterday, which left my internet time to a minimum.  

I love me some sake.  Can't wait to try the kinds they have in Japan in Epcot.  

I am so freaking excited for this trip! Can't wait to meet everyone I haven't met yet, and to see those I have, again! 

Well, I have been awake and busy for well over 24 hours straight, between working and helping a friend pack up for moving, so I am heading to bed now before I start typing gibberish or potentially embarrassing things.  I like to keep a low profile, ya know?  Robin and I are going to go to the liquor store today to start stocking her bag.  She is excited about having a bag of booze...lol Oh, thats a bag lady for ya!


----------



## watank

sand2270 said:


> yeah I really am clueless as far as the sake hot/cold debate...but I do think I prefer it cold.  I definitely am not an expert and hope my post did not come across that way LOL.  Are your parents Japanese?



Yup, both are Japanese... I was born and raised over here so not that much of an expert aside from fuzzy memories from weekend school 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey there all you wonderful May Dis'ers!!!  I had a weird double shift broken up by 8 hours kind of day yesterday, which left my internet time to a minimum.
> 
> I love me some sake.  Can't wait to try the kinds they have in Japan in Epcot.
> 
> I am so freaking excited for this trip! Can't wait to meet everyone I haven't met yet, and to see those I have, again!
> 
> Well, I have been awake and busy for well over 24 hours straight, between working and helping a friend pack up for moving, so I am heading to bed now before I start typing gibberish or potentially embarrassing things.  I like to keep a low profile, ya know?  Robin and I are going to go to the liquor store today to start stocking her bag.  She is excited about having a *bag of booze*...lol Oh, thats a bag lady for ya!



Ooh bag of booze  
Can't wait to meet everyone! 

-Ken


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> I'll probably have Sake at Kimonos on Sunday for the sushi lunch. Good stuff.



I like sake.  Kind of a funny story about dinner at Teppan Edo. . .with Buena Vista (who I quoted for obvious purposes).  I always just "liked" sake, it was okay but hey, there is other stuff I would rather drink.  Tom ordered sake at dinner and I mentioned I would just have some of his.  He insisted on making sure I had "my own" cause I might actually like the stuff (and everyone knows I can drink. . .okay).  Well, this sake was VERY tasty and went down very easily.  I drank all mine.  It was warm, not bitter or sweet, kind of dry, very yummy.  I think I prefer the warm to the cold though.  Both times I have said yum to sake it has been warm.


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey there all you wonderful May Dis'ers!!!  I had a weird double shift broken up by 8 hours kind of day yesterday, which left my internet time to a minimum.
> 
> I love me some sake.  Can't wait to try the kinds they have in Japan in Epcot.
> 
> I am so freaking excited for this trip! Can't wait to meet everyone I haven't met yet, and to see those I have, again!
> 
> Well, I have been awake and busy for well over 24 hours straight, between working and helping a friend pack up for moving, so I am heading to bed now before I start typing gibberish or potentially embarrassing things.  I like to keep a low profile, ya know?  Robin and I are going to go to the liquor store today to start stocking her bag.  She is excited about having a bag of booze...lol Oh, thats a bag lady for ya!



note to self...pack bag of booze.

I should make a note in my cell phone so I can drunk text it to one of you in May.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> note to self...pack bag of booze.
> 
> I should make a note in my cell phone so I can drunk text it to one of you in May.



Hahahaha 

"pack bandaids, fill with booze, ME papers"

hahaha


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Robin and I are going to go to the liquor store today to start stocking her bag.  She is excited about having a bag of booze...lol Oh, thats a bag lady for ya!



Mission accomplished.

:


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello all my lovely May Dissers, are we there yet?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all my lovely May Dissers, are we there yet?



Almost!!! It's getting *SO* close now!


----------



## jeffl34

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all my lovely May Dissers, are we there yet?




with the hungoverness I woke up with...I feel like I was!!!


----------



## sand2270

jeffl34 said:


> with the hungoverness I woke up with...I feel like I was!!!



Training??  Practicing??


----------



## jeffl34

sand2270 said:


> Training??  Practicing??




The warm weather got me thirsty and and I could wear my flip flops out. I do not know if that is a good reason...just know i felt the effects of it this morning


----------



## sand2270

jeffl34 said:


> The warm weather got me thirsty and and I could wear my flip flops out. I do not know if that is a good reason...just know i felt the effects of it this morning



sounds good enough to me..and well that's what Sunday's are for...recovery.


----------



## jeffl34

sand2270 said:


> sounds good enough to me..and well that's what Sunday's are for...recovery.




Sundays are for Redsox / Yankee games and more drinking!!! Just need the weather to Cooperate


----------



## sand2270

jeffl34 said:


> Sundays are for Redsox / Yankee games and more drinking!!! Just need the weather to Cooperate



well yeah...that too.


----------



## Floydian

jeffl34 said:


> Sundays are for Redsox / Yankee games and more drinking!!! Just need the weather to Cooperate



Go Yankees?


----------



## Beavis

I just talked with my TA, and she said that it was mailed out last week but if it dosen't show by wednesday she will get them to rush another set. At least it is only ME stuff I already have all my Annual Passes from my feburary trip.


nurse.darcy said:


> Again, call.  I called last week for the first time to give them my airline info and already got my packet yesterday.


----------



## Floydian

Ok, I booked a room for the weekend at Saratoga Springs. The AP rate was hard to resist (about the same as rack rate for a moderate), and actually *cheaper* on Fri-Sat than the rest of the week. I just needed a chance to get away for a bit and feel like I was on an actual vacation, even though it'll be less than 40 miles from home.  I might even get a massage or something, though I've never done that, so I'm not really sure how that would affect my "Guy Card".


----------



## sand2270

Floydian said:


> Ok, I booked a room for the weekend at Saratoga Springs. The AP rate was hard to resist (about the same as rack rate for a moderate), and actually *cheaper* on Fri-Sat than the rest of the week. I just needed a chance to get away for a bit and feel like I was on an actual vacation, even though it'll be less than 40 miles from home.  I might even get a massage or something, though I've never done that, so I'm not really sure how that would affect my "Guy Card".



Massages are great...I wouldn't think any less of your "guy card" if you got one.


----------



## watank

Ok, took off the prices and tweaked the text a bit to bump up the font size to 11pt... will keep editing and bring a bunch of copies and grease pencils on the trip 

Epcot_Drinksv2.pdf

-Ken


----------



## Graeme

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello all my lovely May Dissers, are we there yet?



Nine days for me!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

jeffl34 said:


> with the hungoverness I woke up with...I feel like I was!!!




Hahahaha I hear that. I totally have been doing well with my training because I was almost perfectly fine when I woke up today! And last night... well...lol you know.. I was in Disney form. LOL


Graeme said:


> Nine days for me!!


Jealous!!!! Make sure you give Darcy a number so that we can all meet up!!!


----------



## ttester9612

8 days for me......


----------



## APB513

*Sweet 16 for me!!*​
In 16 more sleeps, I'll be in my favoriest place in the world


----------



## Sha

looking forward to both my trips... will be great!


----------



## Anna77

2 more weeks to go for me. I'm so excited. May 11-20 All Star Movies. Looking forward to meeting new friends at the Dismeets.


                                           Anna


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Anna77 said:


> 2 more weeks to go for me. I'm so excited. May 11-20 All Star Movies. Looking forward to meeting new friends at the Dismeets.
> 
> 
> Anna



2 weeks for me too!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning Fellow Disney Freaks.
Finally, Vermont has found Summer. We completely skipped Spring!
We hit 90 degrees on Saturday! High 80's yesterday and today.
I spent yesterday lounging outside with Tom and his Parents, it was a great afternoon with great wine!
Now back to the reality of work! ugh...
Hope everyone is doing well. Time is going by so slowly until the meet.


----------



## APB513

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning Fellow Disney Freaks.
> Finally, Vermont has found Summer. We completely skipped Spring!
> We hit 90 degrees on Saturday! High 80's yesterday and today.
> I spent yesterday lounging outside with Tom and his Parents, it was a great afternoon with great wine!
> Now back to the reality of work! ugh...
> Hope everyone is doing well. Time is going by so slowly until the meet.



Good morning all!!  Yup, Spring passed us by too!  We went straight from Winter to Summer.


----------



## nurse.darcy

watank said:


> Ok, took off the prices and tweaked the text a bit to bump up the font size to 11pt... will keep editing and bring a bunch of copies and grease pencils on the trip
> 
> Epcot_Drinksv2.pdf
> 
> -Ken



And I thought I was OCD when working on a project. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahahaha I hear that. I totally have been doing well with my training because I was almost perfectly fine when I woke up today! And last night... well...lol you know.. I was in Disney form. LOL
> 
> Jealous!!!! Make sure you give Darcy a number so that we can all meet up!!!



Got a number Tracy.  You know me, bug em till they post em. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning Fellow Disney Freaks.
> Finally, Vermont has found Summer. We completely skipped Spring!
> We hit 90 degrees on Saturday! High 80's yesterday and today.
> I spent yesterday lounging outside with Tom and his Parents, it was a great afternoon with great wine!
> Now back to the reality of work! ugh...
> Hope everyone is doing well. Time is going by so slowly until the meet.



Yeah, Spring never comes here.  Though it does hover around 90 for a month or two. . .maybe they consider that spring.  Oh GAWD. . .17 more days. . .can I stand it?


----------



## sand2270

morning morning...

well I need a new suitcase.  The Kansas City trip did mine in finally, zipper came apart.  Anyone have any suggestions for a good one under $100?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

sand2270 said:


> morning morning...
> 
> well I need a new suitcase.  The Kansas City trip did mine in finally, zipper came apart.  Anyone have any suggestions for a good one under $100?




Do you have a Big Lots? They have a decent selection for pretty cheap.
Also, you may want to hit a Good Will or Lawn sales. I find some nice pieces all over the place.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> morning morning...
> 
> well I need a new suitcase.  The Kansas City trip did mine in finally, zipper came apart.  Anyone have any suggestions for a good one under $100?



I just bought a nice one at Target for about 79 bucks. . .give them a try


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Do you have a Big Lots? They have a decent selection for pretty cheap.
> Also, you may want to hit a Good Will or Lawn sales. I find some nice pieces all over the place.





nurse.darcy said:


> I just bought a nice one at Target for about 79 bucks. . .give them a try



Thanks guys.  I am going to Target today so I'll take a look.


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> Thanks guys.  I am going to Target today so I'll take a look.



I bought a three piece set on the Disney shopping.com under clearance for $50.  red with Mickey heads.


----------



## Floydian

Let's see, based on day and time I'll guess my next visit to be roughly 36 hours from now. Though my "vacation" is still several weeks away. Maybe I should get a nifty banner now?


----------



## Sha

Floydian said:


> Let's see, based on day and time I'll guess my next visit to be roughly 36 hours from now. Though my "vacation" is still several weeks away. Maybe I should get a nifty banner now?



Go for it!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Got a number Tracy.  You know me, bug em till they post em. . .lol.



Hehehe yes Darcy, good job!! 

Well I am so super excited about Disney, now just over 2 weeks for me, and it is going to be a nice long vacation for me for once!!! 

To everyone who is coming to dinner at Kona, I have to find my list, lol, but once I do, I will PM you all with the ADR numbers and my cell number.  Please let me know if you cannot make it.  Nobody likes a no-show-er...LOL


----------



## Sha

Floydian said:


> Let's see, based on day and time I'll guess my next visit to be roughly 36 hours from now. Though my "vacation" is still several weeks away. Maybe I should get a nifty banner now?



Nice.... I like the 30 miles from home part


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hehehe yes Darcy, good job!!
> 
> Well I am so super excited about Disney, now just over 2 weeks for me, and it is going to be a nice long vacation for me for once!!!
> 
> To everyone who is coming to dinner at Kona, I have to find my list, lol, but once I do, I will PM you all with the ADR numbers and my cell number.  Please let me know if you cannot make it.  Nobody likes a no-show-er...LOL



Thanks for organizing this Tracy! I can't speak for the others, but for me this is the perfect kickoff for a weekend with great friends, and friends yet to be.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Thanks for organizing this Tracy! I can't speak for the others, but for me this is the perfect kickoff for a weekend with great friends, and friends yet to be.



Thanks Tom, I am looking forward to meeting everyone that I haven't met yet. I am so not usually an organizer, but I felt this just had to be done!!! 

Anyone that I have confirmed with, if you don't see your name on the list, please let me know!!!

1. Jadedbeauty14304
2. DisneyDreams21
3. Nurse_Darcy
4. Dismem98
5. Feistygalkmc
6. Sand2270
7.ahoff
8.bound2travel
9.buena_vista
10.Moremickeyforme
11.Anna77
12. APB513
13.Floydian
14. Lauren_Elizabeth
15.JohnEric
16. Matterhorn
17.WDMommyof4


I think I am missing someone though!!! There have been a few people that have cancelled, and I thank you for letting me know. If everyone could shoot me a PM just confirming that you are still in for dinner at Kona at 7pm Friday, May 15th directly prior to the Monorail Crawl, I will reply with the info.  If I missed anyone, or if anyone knows someone I missed, shoot me a PM.


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hehehe yes Darcy, good job!!
> 
> Well I am so super excited about Disney, now just over 2 weeks for me, and it is going to be a nice long vacation for me for once!!!
> 
> To everyone who is coming to dinner at Kona, I have to find my list, lol, but once I do, I will PM you all with the ADR numbers and my cell number.  Please let me know if you cannot make it.  Nobody likes a no-show-er...LOL



Excited to try Kona and see the Poly.  It was one of the few Disney hotels my DD and I were not going to see on our trip.  

I don't like people who don't shower either  (LOL couldn't resist).


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks Tom, I am looking forward to meeting everyone that I haven't met yet. I am so not usually an organizer, but I felt this just had to be done!!!
> 
> Anyone that I have confirmed with, if you don't see your name on the list, please let me know!!!
> 
> 1. Jadedbeauty14304
> 2. DisneyDreams21
> 3. Nurse_Darcy
> 4. Dismem98
> 5. Feistygalkmc
> 6. Sand2270
> 7.ahoff
> 8.bound2travel
> 9.buena_vista
> 10.Moremickeyforme
> 11.Anna77
> 12. APB513
> 13.Floydian
> 14. Lauren_Elizabeth
> 15.JohnEric
> 16. Matterhorn
> 17.WDMommyof4
> 
> 
> I think I am missing someone though!!! There have been a few people that have cancelled, and I thank you for letting me know. If everyone could shoot me a PM just confirming that you are still in for dinner at Kona at 7pm Friday, May 15th directly prior to the Monorail Crawl, I will reply with the info.  If I missed anyone, or if anyone knows someone I missed, shoot me a PM.



Oh yay, this is going to be so much fun. . .16 more days and counting.


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> I bought a three piece set on the Disney shopping.com under clearance for $50.  red with Mickey heads.



thumbs up on the disney luggage. Mel and I talked about this last weekend. I got my black set probably 2 years ago now for a bday present. It has survived at least 6 trips and kickin.


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> thumbs up on the disney luggage. Mel and I talked about this last weekend. I got my black set probably 2 years ago now for a bday present. It has survived at least 6 trips and kickin.



I ordered a Samsonite suitcase last night...going to give them another chance.  Still going to see if I can get mine fixed since it is under warranty, I just don't have time to get it repaired before the trips.


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> I ordered a Samsonite suitcase last night...going to give them another chance.  Still going to see if I can get mine fixed since it is under warranty, I just don't have time to get it repaired before the trips.





Happy Packing! hehe

I need to think about unpacking from last weekend.. Maybe when I have to repack next week I'll think more about it. 
I am a horrible packer and unpacker.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Happy Packing! hehe
> 
> I need to think about unpacking from last weekend.. Maybe when I have to repack next week I'll think more about it.
> I am a horrible packer and unpacker.



I am a good packer and obsessive about unpacking as soon as I walk in the door from a trip.  I cannot relax till the washing machine is going and the luggage is put away. . .even if I take it out again in a couple weeks. . .lol.


----------



## ttester9612

Packing...  6 days to go and I still haven't packed.  But I do have things laid out around my bedroom...I just need to start putting them in the suitcase.  And I'm determined to get in all into ONE suitcase.   Of course I still need to do the  which I'm not going to wait until Sunday.


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> I am a good packer and obsessive about unpacking as soon as I walk in the door from a trip.  I cannot relax till the washing machine is going and the luggage is put away. . .even if I take it out again in a couple weeks. . .lol.



I love to pack but hate to unpack - Need to do 

Are we there yet?


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Packing...  6 days to go and I still haven't packed.  But I do have things laid out around my bedroom...I just need to start putting them in the suitcase.  And I'm determined to get in all into ONE suitcase.   Of course I still need to do the  which I'm not going to wait until Sunday.



Good luck with the ONE suitcase 

(I have seen how you pack)


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Good luck with the ONE suitcase
> (I have seen how you pack)



But remember the last time (Baltimore), you were surprised on how little I packed even through it was only for 2 days.  

I plan to do  half way through the 12 days.... that might help keep the packing down.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> But remember the last time (Baltimore), you were surprised on how little I packed even through it was only for 2 days.
> 
> I plan to do  half way through the 12 days.... that might help keep the packing down.



I know I am going to have to do laundry on the 2nd trip.  Trying to figure out when the heck I am going to fit it in.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> I know I am going to have to do laundry on the 2nd trip.  Trying to figure out when the heck I am going to fit it in.



I might do mind on Sunday, while I'm relaxing at the pool.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Packing...  6 days to go and I still haven't packed.  But I do have things laid out around my bedroom...I just need to start putting them in the suitcase.  And I'm determined to get in all into ONE suitcase.   Of course I still need to do the  which I'm not going to wait until Sunday.



if we are all going to give Cait hives, lets do it all at once, so she can get over it faster... 

Cait... Teresa, Mel, Carrie and I are not packed... please start taking your Benedryl now


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hehehe yes Darcy, good job!!



I was bullied in PM form!! 

I'm going to come to the Poly and meet you all there I think. I'm sure I'll find something to do while I wait...  or more likely...


----------



## Carrieannew

Graeme said:


> I was bullied in PM form!!
> 
> I'm going to come to the Poly and meet you all there I think. I'm sure I'll find something to do while I wait...  or more likely...


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> if we are all going to give Cait hives, lets do it all at once, so she can get over it faster...
> 
> Cait... Teresa, Mel, Carrie and I are not packed... please start taking your Benedryl now



HAHA

Wish I was packing for May!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> HAHA
> 
> Wish I was packing for May!



You will be there in spirit with those who love you!


----------



## BambiLover

Had a meeting with my girl friends that are traveling with me.  They think Jellrolls sounds like fun, especially since there will be other adult Disney lovers there!  Looking forward to meeting people that Sunday night!


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> if we are all going to give Cait hives, lets do it all at once, so she can get over it faster...
> 
> Cait... Teresa, Mel, Carrie and I are not packed... please start taking your Benedryl now



My ticker says "17 days" so I won't be packed for at least another two weeks.. it's too warm here to pack anyway.. who knew I'd need my vacation clothes for 90 degree days in Boston in April??!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

BambiLover said:


> Had a meeting with my girl friends that are traveling with me.  They think Jellrolls sounds like fun, especially since there will be other adult Disney lovers there!  Looking forward to meeting people that Sunday night!



There will be a ton of us there. I think we need to get some name tags. I don't think I will be able to remember everyone's name...especially after a drink or two...


----------



## sand2270

I am working from home today and got an email a short while ago that no one at the building I work at can go outside...police have it on lockdown...still waiting to find out what is going on


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I am working from home today and got an email a short while ago that no one at the building I work at can go outside...police have it on lockdown...still waiting to find out what is going on



Amy what did you do????


----------



## Graeme

black562 said:


> Amy what did you do????



It's all about slushies isn't it.


----------



## sand2270

Graeme said:


> It's all about slushies isn't it.



See what happens when I drink??

Actually I still don't know what happened.  They starting letting people come and go again a few hours ago.  Something about a bullet being found in the parking lot or something...admittedly our office is not in the best area of town.


----------



## Graeme

*Drunken post alert*

Hello everyone,
I just thought I'd tell you how important you've been to me over the last few weeks, but you have been!
I booked this vacation/holiday about six moths ago and since then my wife and I have become estranged. It cost quite a lot, so I didn't want to waste it.
I offered it to her, but she didn't want it, and I said I would use it if I could, but it's only recently I've decided I could do it. And that's only *** of Tracey, Sha, Teresa and Darcy and everyone else who's posted' Joe, you seem a really nice bloke
I've been posting on the UK boards for years, because us brits are tight!, but I've only been on the solo thread for about a month, and I've seen a different side to WDW. I'm really excited about meeting you all, and I feel as if I'm among friends, even though we're thousands of  miles apart. I'm really drunk now. Love you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sand2270

Graeme said:


> *Drunken post alert*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I just thought I'd tell you how important you've been to me over the last few weeks, but you have been!
> I booked this vacation/holiday about six moths ago and since then my wife and I have become estranged. It cost quite a lot, so I didn't want to waste it.
> I offered it to her, but she didn't want it, and I said I would use it if I could, but it's only recently I've decided I could do it. And that's only *** of Tracey, Sha, Teresa and Darcy and everyone else who's posted' Joe, you seem a really nice bloke
> I've been posting on the UK boards for years, because us brits are tight!, but I've only been on the solo thread for about a month, and I've seen a different side to WDW. I'm really excited about meeting you all, and I feel as if I'm among friends, even though we're thousands of  miles apart. I'm really drunk now. Love you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx




That...was...great!!

Lord knows I have made plenty of my own drunk posts.  

Welcome to the club!!

Should I be insulted that I was lumped in with "everyone else"??


----------



## APB513

Graeme said:


> *Drunken post alert*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I just thought I'd tell you how important you've been to me over the last few weeks, but you have been!
> I booked this vacation/holiday about six moths ago and since then my wife and I have become estranged. It cost quite a lot, so I didn't want to waste it.
> I offered it to her, but she didn't want it, and I said I would use it if I could, but it's only recently I've decided I could do it. And that's only *** of Tracey, Sha, Teresa and Darcy and everyone else who's posted' Joe, you seem a really nice bloke
> I've been posting on the UK boards for years, because us brits are tight!, but I've only been on the solo thread for about a month, and I've seen a different side to WDW. I'm really excited about meeting you all, and I feel as if I'm among friends, even though we're thousands of  miles apart. I'm really drunk now. Love you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Cool, the first drunken post 

Graeme - 

I agree with you wholeheartedly!  I was apprehensive about doing this solo trip fearing that I would be bored.  

But after meeting this group, I can see there is not a chance in heck that will happen!


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> That...was...great!!
> 
> Lord knows I have made plenty of my own drunk posts.
> 
> Welcome to the club!!
> 
> Should I be insulted that I was lumped in with "everyone else"??



Nope, cause you're an "everybody else" just like me


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Nope, cause you're an "everybody else" just like me



I'll be EE1 and you can be EE2.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> I'll be EE1 and you can be EE2.



KEWL!


----------



## Sha

Graeme said:


> *Drunken post alert*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I just thought I'd tell you how important you've been to me over the last few weeks, but you have been!
> I booked this vacation/holiday about six moths ago and since then my wife and I have become estranged. It cost quite a lot, so I didn't want to waste it.
> I offered it to her, but she didn't want it, and I said I would use it if I could, but it's only recently I've decided I could do it. And that's only *** of Tracey, Sha, Teresa and Darcy and everyone else who's posted' Joe, you seem a really nice bloke
> I've been posting on the UK boards for years, because us brits are tight!, but I've only been on the solo thread for about a month, and I've seen a different side to WDW. I'm really excited about meeting you all, and I feel as if I'm among friends, even though we're thousands of  miles apart. I'm really drunk now. Love you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



There has been a lot of people where you are now Graeme... glad we can help. Youre a really nice bloke, right gang?


----------



## APB513

Sha said:


> There has been a lot of people where you are now Graeme... glad we can help. Youre a really nice bloke, right gang?



Right


----------



## black562

Graeme said:


> *Drunken post alert*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I just thought I'd tell you how important you've been to me over the last few weeks, but you have been!
> I booked this vacation/holiday about six moths ago and since then my wife and I have become estranged. It cost quite a lot, so I didn't want to waste it.
> I offered it to her, but she didn't want it, and I said I would use it if I could, but it's only recently I've decided I could do it. And that's only *** of Tracey, Sha, Teresa and Darcy and everyone else who's posted' Joe, you seem a really nice bloke
> I've been posting on the UK boards for years, because us brits are tight!, but I've only been on the solo thread for about a month, and I've seen a different side to WDW. I'm really excited about meeting you all, and I feel as if I'm among friends, even though we're thousands of  miles apart. I'm really drunk now. Love you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Aww, that was very kind of you to say.  I must admit, I've never been called a bloke before, but it seems in good context.  

All the best to you and safe travels.  I'm also sorry to hear about you and your wife...as I've also been down that road.  All I can say is one closed door leads to another that's open.  

Cheers!!!


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> I am working from home today and got an email a short while ago that no one at the building I work at can go outside...police have it on lockdown...still waiting to find out what is going on





sand2270 said:


> See what happens when I drink??
> 
> Actually I still don't know what happened.  They starting letting people come and go again a few hours ago.  Something about a bullet being found in the parking lot or something...admittedly our office is not in the best area of town.



Amy there was a reason why you stayed at home to work....I'm so glad that your not in the building.



Graeme said:


> *Drunken post alert*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I just thought I'd tell you how important you've been to me over the last few weeks, but you have been!
> I booked this vacation/holiday about six moths ago and since then my wife and I have become estranged. It cost quite a lot, so I didn't want to waste it.
> I offered it to her, but she didn't want it, and I said I would use it if I could, but it's only recently I've decided I could do it. And that's only *** of Tracey, Sha, Teresa and Darcy and everyone else who's posted' Joe, you seem a really nice bloke
> I've been posting on the UK boards for years, because us brits are tight!, but I've only been on the solo thread for about a month, and I've seen a different side to WDW. I'm really excited about meeting you all, and I feel as if I'm among friends, even though we're thousands of  miles apart. I'm really drunk now. Love you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



We have all been there....I met most of these ppl last May at Disney and we're still friends .  As for *AMY* I met her back in Sept when I was in Tuscon. She's is awesome.    You will have a blast with this group, their a great bunch of ppl to know.  Sorry I'll miss out on the Monorail crawl, but I'll be seeing some of you at JellyRolls before I head out on the 15th..

PS: You can drunk text us any time...(right PPL)


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Amy there was a reason why you stayed at home to work....I'm so glad that your not in the building.
> 
> 
> 
> We have all been there....I met most of these ppl last May at Disney and we're still friends .  As for *AMY* I met her back in Sept when I was in Tuscon. She's is awesome.    You will have a blast with this group, their a great bunch of ppl to know.  Sorry I'll miss out on the Monorail crawl, but I'll be seeing some of you at JellyRolls before I head out on the 15th..
> 
> PS: You can drunk text us any time...(right PPL)



Aww thanks Teresa  Hope that didn't scare you away from coming to Tucson anymore LOL.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> *Drunken post alert*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I just thought I'd tell you how important you've been to me over the last few weeks, but you have been!
> I booked this vacation/holiday about six moths ago and since then my wife and I have become estranged. It cost quite a lot, so I didn't want to waste it.
> I offered it to her, but she didn't want it, and I said I would use it if I could, but it's only recently I've decided I could do it. And that's only *** of Tracey, Sha, Teresa and Darcy and everyone else who's posted' Joe, you seem a really nice bloke
> I've been posting on the UK boards for years, because us brits are tight!, but I've only been on the solo thread for about a month, and I've seen a different side to WDW. I'm really excited about meeting you all, and I feel as if I'm among friends, even though we're thousands of  miles apart. I'm really drunk now. Love you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Awe Graeme. . .we love you too. . .be careful, drunk posting leads to drunk texting and that leads to, well. . .nevermind. . .lol.


----------



## Beavis

I can tell that it's getting close when I have to start making plans at work to cover for me while I'm gone. 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks Tom, I am looking forward to meeting everyone that I haven't met yet. I am so not usually an organizer, but I felt this just had to be done!!!
> 
> Anyone that I have confirmed with, if you don't see your name on the list, please let me know!!!
> 
> 1. Jadedbeauty14304
> 2. DisneyDreams21
> 3. Nurse_Darcy
> 4. Dismem98
> 5. Feistygalkmc
> 6. Sand2270
> 7.ahoff
> 8.bound2travel
> 9.buena_vista
> 10.Moremickeyforme
> 11.Anna77
> 12. APB513
> 13.Floydian
> 14. Lauren_Elizabeth
> 15.JohnEric
> 16. Matterhorn
> 17.WDMommyof4
> 
> 
> I think I am missing someone though!!! There have been a few people that have cancelled, and I thank you for letting me know. If everyone could shoot me a PM just confirming that you are still in for dinner at Kona at 7pm Friday, May 15th directly prior to the Monorail Crawl, I will reply with the info.  If I missed anyone, or if anyone knows someone I missed, shoot me a PM.


.

I think I have lost track  is this the list for the crawl or the dinner before?
I'm in for the crawl but have no plans before that.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe Graeme. . .we love you too. . .be careful, drunk posting leads to drunk texting and that leads to, well. . .nevermind. . .lol.



He got quiet...think he passed out?


----------



## APB513

Beavis said:


> I think I have lost track  is this the list for the crawl or the dinner before?
> I'm in for the crawl but have no plans before that.



That's the list for the Pre Crawl dinner at Kona


----------



## Beavis

Ah got it. I so can wait.

Anybody here watch house monday - they had alchol infused ice cream. Some tasted like vodka, scotch, burbon, etc. That sounded like a nice desert.


----------



## sand2270

Beavis said:


> Ah got it. I so can wait.
> 
> Anybody here watch house monday - they had alchol infused ice cream. Some tasted like vodka, scotch, burbon, etc. That sounded like a nice desert.



mmm...I like pouring kahlua over chocolate or vanilla ice cream...not exactly infused but still yummy.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> mmm...I like pouring kahlua over chocolate or vanilla ice cream...not exactly infused but still yummy.



Amy, I get the feeling you really like Kahlua.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy, I get the feeling you really like Kahlua.




LMAO...between this and facebook I do talk about it a lot don't I?


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> He got quiet...think he passed out?



Well umm it is like 3am there now so he may be in bed.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> Aww thanks Teresa  Hope that didn't scare you away from coming to Tucson anymore LOL.



Never... I can't wait until I can get back to Tucson....I just love AZ....



sand2270 said:


> mmm...I like pouring kahlua over chocolate or vanilla ice cream...not exactly infused but still yummy.



 Did I hear Kahlua....besides rum and coke, I just love White Russian's (aka Kahlua and cream)


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> LMAO...between this and facebook I do talk about it a lot don't I?



I love it too, in coffee, with cream, etc. . .


----------



## feistygalkmc

I 'test packed' with my small carry on suitcase this weekend. I'm pretty sure I will be able to fit it all in there. I just don't want to pay to check my luggage and then wait for it to get to the room. I'm one of those paranoid people that will be on pins & needles until it arrives from the magical express people lol  I'm getting so excited!  I'm going to buy a small duffle bag and pack that because I'm sure I will buy enough that I will need to check at least one bag on my way back. The Lush store at the Orlando airport alone I plan on dropping a small fortune, and probably Basin also

Oh and those vodka/water drinks with crystal light or koolaid....wow! Those will get you into trouble. I will be sure to pack lots of extra packets of crystal light/koolaid. he he


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> *Drunken post alert*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I just thought I'd tell you how important you've been to me over the last few weeks, but you have been!
> I booked this vacation/holiday about six moths ago and since then my wife and I have become estranged. It cost quite a lot, so I didn't want to waste it.
> I offered it to her, but she didn't want it, and I said I would use it if I could, but it's only recently I've decided I could do it. And that's only *** of Tracey, Sha, Teresa and Darcy and everyone else who's posted' Joe, you seem a really nice bloke
> I've been posting on the UK boards for years, because us brits are tight!, but I've only been on the solo thread for about a month, and I've seen a different side to WDW. I'm really excited about meeting you all, and I feel as if I'm among friends, even though we're thousands of  miles apart. I'm really drunk now. Love you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Awwww Graeme, you brought a tear to my eye! We love you too sweetie.  This board is about making lifelong friends, getting support in your hardest times from people you never expect to care, and making drunken posts.   Can't wait to meet you too, I'm happy if I had any hand in making you smile at all in the last few months.



APB513 said:


> Cool, the first drunken post
> 
> Graeme -
> 
> I agree with you wholeheartedly!  I was apprehensive about doing this solo trip fearing that I would be bored.
> 
> But after meeting this group, I can see there is not a chance in heck that will happen!



You know it Angela!!!!



ttester9612 said:


> Amy there was a reason why you stayed at home to work....I'm so glad that your not in the building.
> 
> 
> 
> We have all been there....I met most of these ppl last May at Disney and we're still friends .  As for *AMY* I met her back in Sept when I was in Tuscon. She's is awesome.    You will have a blast with this group, their a great bunch of ppl to know.  Sorry I'll miss out on the Monorail crawl, but I'll be seeing some of you at JellyRolls before I head out on the 15th..
> 
> PS: You can drunk text us any time...(right PPL)



See ya at JR's for sure TT!!!


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Never... I can't wait until I can get back to Tucson....I just love AZ....
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hear Kahlua....besides rum and coke, I just love White Russian's (aka Kahlua and cream)





nurse.darcy said:


> I love it too, in coffee, with cream, etc. . .




Lot's of Kahlua love going around.  I have the mudslide mixer in my fridge...yum.

I want to find the little bottles so I can pour it in my coffee on the plane.


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> I 'test packed' with my small carry on suitcase this weekend. I'm pretty sure I will be able to fit it all in there. I just don't want to pay to check my luggage and then wait for it to get to the room. I'm one of those paranoid people that will be on pins & needles until it arrives from the magical express people lol  I'm getting so excited!  I'm going to buy a small duffle bag and pack that because I'm sure I will buy enough that I will need to check at least one bag on my way back. The Lush store at the Orlando airport alone I plan on dropping a small fortune, and probably Basin also
> 
> Oh and those vodka/water drinks with crystal light or koolaid....wow! Those will get you into trouble. I will be sure to pack lots of extra packets of crystal light/koolaid. he he



I've given up...I just can't get by with a carry-on...my friends always laugh at me but oh well at least I always know I have what I need


----------



## Graeme

sand2270 said:


> I'll be EE1 and you can be EE2.



Don't be daft!

Just woken up with half a bottle of Jim Beam and a bad head.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> Don't be daft!
> 
> Just woken up with half a bottle of Jim Beam and a bad head.



Jim Bean is a "cheap" whisky here.  Better upgrade a bit if its whisky you are after. . .oh and you can always dial my number if you need to chat. . .as you know I am normally at work at this hour of the morning. . .just happens to be an off day today.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I've given up...I just can't get by with a carry-on...my friends always laugh at me but oh well at least I always know I have what I need



The only reason I can't do carryon for a 4 day trip is that I still need too many toiletries and the trial sizes aren't small enough. (I want trial sizes and alchohol too)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Don't be daft!
> 
> Just woken up with half a bottle of Jim Beam and a bad head.



Oh.. the post of shame! LOL Similar to the walk of shame the morning after a REEEAAALY good night! LOL AKA an "Oh god what did I write" morning. I had one this past Sunday.  And when I woke up my internet was out.  Then I went to Robin's house and her internet was out.  It was like the universe didn't want me to know how much of an 244 I had been the night before! 

Still <3 ya Graeme


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> The only reason I can't do carryon for a 4 day trip is that I still need too many toiletries and the trial sizes aren't small enough. (I want trial sizes and alchohol too)



I hear ya Darce.  My clothes are nice and compact and small, but the liquid/gel needs are really just too much. LOL I have a LOT of hair these days, which requires a LOT of shampoo, conditioner, and other gooey things in Florida weather. LOL 

Two Week Nanner Dance!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

feistygalkmc said:


> I 'test packed' with my small carry on suitcase this weekend. I'm pretty sure I will be able to fit it all in there. I just don't want to pay to check my luggage and then wait for it to get to the room. I'm one of those paranoid people that will be on pins & needles until it arrives from the magical express people lol  I'm getting so excited!  I'm going to buy a small duffle bag and pack that because I'm sure I will buy enough that I will need to check at least one bag on my way back. The Lush store at the Orlando airport alone I plan on dropping a small fortune, and probably Basin also
> 
> Oh and those vodka/water drinks with crystal light or koolaid....wow! Those will get you into trouble. I will be sure to pack lots of extra packets of crystal light/koolaid. he he



I could pack a carryon, but there are toiletries I refuse to do without. And there are some things that work better in checked luggage. . .

also, I land on the morning of the 14th. I refuse to sit in my hotel on the 14th and wait for fun to find me . .. .so if you are out and about on the 14th. give me a heads up or a "call".


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I hear ya Darce.  My clothes are nice and compact and small, but the liquid/gel needs are really just too much. LOL I have a LOT of hair these days, which requires a LOT of shampoo, conditioner, and other gooey things in Florida weather. LOL
> 
> Two Week Nanner Dance!!!



Between, liquid, conditioner gel, straightener, anti humidity crap and alcohol, who cares about my hair . . .just join us at the "bar".


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

hahaha and the "bar" will be open for pregame, afternoon happy hour,and maybe some afterparty fun!!!! 

Can't wait!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone...sounds like you all had a great night.

Graeme-WTH??? I guess I am EE3...every body else...psha...my mother always told me I was special...

As for packing...I'll do that the night before the flight. It will be nice to leave from the airport down the street from me! Small Vermont means you only need to get to the airport about 45 mins b4 your flight. 

We need to make sure we text everyone's room numbers upon check-in, so we know where the "Bar" is and where the "First Aid" room is.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning everyone...sounds like you all had a great night.
> 
> Graeme-WTH??? I guess I am EE3...every body else...psha...my mother always told me I was special...
> 
> As for packing...I'll do that the night before the flight. It will be nice to leave from the airport down the street from me! Small Vermont means you only need to get to the airport about 45 mins b4 your flight.
> 
> We need to make sure we text everyone's room numbers upon check-in, so we know where the "Bar" is and where the "First Aid" room is.



Yeah hopefully the bar and first aid rooms will be adjacent for convenience, and hopefully in the 70's era.

LOL Tom will probably request to be as far away from the 70's as possible Roseanne, so if you want some Kaluha in your coffee in the morning it will be quite a walk. LOL


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh.. the post of shame! LOL Similar to the walk of shame the morning after a REEEAAALY good night! LOL AKA an "Oh god what did I write" morning. I had one this past Sunday.  And when I woke up my internet was out.  Then I went to Robin's house and her internet was out.  It was like the universe didn't want me to know how much of an 244 I had been the night before!
> 
> Still <3 ya Graeme



Ha! I'm glad I'm not the only one who has them 



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Graeme-WTH??? I guess I am EE3...every body else...psha...my mother always told me I was special...



You are special!! See, I've even put you on a post all by yourself! (nearly)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Ha! I'm glad I'm not the only one who has them
> 
> 
> 
> (nYou are special!! See, I've even put you on a post all by yourself!early)



Oh no, you are among kindred's here! LOL


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Graeme said:


> Ha! I'm glad I'm not the only one who has them
> 
> 
> 
> You are special!! See, I've even put you on a post all by yourself! (nearly)



I'll share a post with Tracy- she rocks!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Tom will probably request to be as far away from the 70's as possible Roseanne, so if you want some Kaluha in your coffee in the morning it will be quite a walk. LOL



Hmmm, I'll see what I can do about that...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I'll share a post with Tracy- she rocks!!





Thanks


----------



## NH_Bubba

Good Morning All!

2 Weeks and counting! I cant stand the suspense


----------



## APB513

Good morning everyone!!!  How are you all on this fine Hump Day morning?

I am trying very hard to concentrate on work today  but its not easy cause all I can think about is this trip


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NH_Bubba said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> 2 Weeks and counting! I cant stand the suspense


Good morning mr. bubba sir!!!



APB513 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!  How are you all on this fine Hump Day morning?
> 
> I am trying very hard to concentrate on work today  but its not easy cause all I can think about is this trip


I am fine ... it is a chilly but sunny day here in the wold famous Niagara Falls, and all I keep thinking about is hopping on a plane to the Happiest Place on Earth and meeting up with a bunch of awesome people to have a great week of fun in the sun with the occasional hangover, cloudy day, and slight bits of drama!!! There are too many strong personalities to not have at least a little drama. LOL


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning mr. bubba sir!!!
> 
> 
> I am fine ... it is a chilly but sunny day here in the wold famous Niagara Falls, and all I keep thinking about is hopping on a plane to the Happiest Place on Earth and meeting up with a bunch of awesome people to have a great week of fun in the sun with the occasional hangover, cloudy day, and slight bits of drama!!! There are too many strong personalities to not have at least a little drama. LOL



LOL  It's a bit chilly here too. Just makes me want to in FL all the more


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah hopefully the bar and first aid rooms will be adjacent for convenience, and hopefully in the 70's era.
> 
> LOL Tom will probably request to be as far away from the 70's as possible Roseanne, so if you want some Kaluha in your coffee in the morning it will be quite a walk. LOL



Shut up Tracy  

truthfully I haven't even thought about asking for a location. I've never stayed at POP before, so everything there will be new for me! I'm so looking forward to it!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> also, I land on the morning of the 14th. I refuse to sit in my hotel on the 14th and wait for fun to find me . .. .so if you are out and about on the 14th. give me a heads up or a "call".



We will be sure to give you the proper welcome, Darcy, just let us know when you will be there and we will be ready for you


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> I could pack a carryon, but there are toiletries I refuse to do without. And there are some things that work better in checked luggage. . .
> 
> also, I land on the morning of the 14th. I refuse to sit in my hotel on the 14th and wait for fun to find me . .. .so if you are out and about on the 14th. give me a heads up or a "call".



I also land on the morning of the 14th. What time do you land Darcy? Maybe its around my time and we will be on same ME bus


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Shut up Tracy
> 
> truthfully I haven't even thought about asking for a location. I've never stayed at POP before, so everything there will be new for me! I'm so looking forward to it!



Smooth Tom.  First you tell her to shut up...then you laugh hysterically (fist pounding included), and you then wrap that up with a big hug...

I had to hand the poor girl tissues all morning


----------



## sand2270

Graeme said:


> Don't be daft!
> 
> Just woken up with half a bottle of Jim Beam and a bad head.



He's awake!!



nurse.darcy said:


> The only reason I can't do carryon for a 4 day trip is that I still need too many toiletries and the trial sizes aren't small enough. (I want trial sizes and alchohol too)



Thank you Darcy...me too.


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Shut up Tracy
> 
> truthfully I haven't even thought about asking for a location. I've never stayed at POP before, so everything there will be new for me! I'm so looking forward to it!



Will you be strolling through humming "A Whole New World" to yourself?


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Smooth Tom.  First you tell her to shut up...then you laugh hysterically (fist pounding included), and you then wrap that up with a big hug...
> 
> I had to hand the poor girl tissues all morning



 If I didn't know Tracy well enough to know I could say that without her taking it the wrong way, I wouldn't have said it. 

As a sign of goodwill and peace among friends, allow me to offer to provide transportation (I'll have a car on this trip) to stock up on reinforcements if the bar or first aid station supplies fall below the minimum acceptable level.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Smooth Tom.  First you tell her to shut up...then you laugh hysterically (fist pounding included), and you then wrap that up with a big hug...
> 
> I had to hand the poor girl tissues all morning



sniffle sniffle... yeah... bad enough you tell me to shut up but then you laugh... sob... sniffle... you are a bad man. 


yeah right.. I was just saying you probably want to "protect" Roseanne from us and make sure you are not disturbed after your ten o'clock bed time.


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Will you be strolling through humming "A Whole New World" to yourself?



 well now I probably will


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> If I didn't know Tracy well enough to know I could say that without her taking it the wrong way, I wouldn't have said it.
> 
> As a sign of goodwill and peace among friends, allow me to offer to provide transportation (I'll have a car on this trip) to stock up on reinforcements if the bar or first aid station supplies fall below the minimum acceptable level.



Myeh. maybe. 
I would rather you just do this dance in front of everyone at the crawl:


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> sniffle sniffle... yeah... bad enough you tell me to shut up but then you laugh... sob... sniffle... you are a bad man.
> 
> 
> yeah right.. I was just saying you probably want to "protect" Roseanne from us and make sure you are not disturbed after your ten o'clock bed time.



Let's see.. Friday night, monorail crawl; Saturday night, Spectro and Wishes; Sunday, JR's. I'll either have to take a nap in the afternoon or (gasp!) miss rope drop or two!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Myeh. maybe.
> I would rather you just do this dance in front of everyone at the crawl:



I'll do the MIB .. can't guarantee you'll capture it on video this time though


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Let's see.. Friday night, monorail crawl; Saturday night, Spectro and Wishes; Sunday, JR's. I'll either have to take a nap in the afternoon or (gasp!) miss rope drop or two!



So the dancing is out?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I'll do the MIB .. can't guarantee you'll capture it on video this time though



hahaha oh... you have to do it for longer than 3 seconds at a time or else it doesn't have the same effect.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> hahaha oh... you have to do it for longer than 3 seconds at a time or else it doesn't have the same effect.



or you just have to be faster on the shutter


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> or you just have to be faster on the shutter




I am damn good on the shutter.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am damn good on the shutter.



I'll be the first to concede that.. you're a pro!

but, alcohol does slow the reflexes, so, we'll see..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good point on the alcohol thing..

lol
Thats when I switch it to video mode...lol


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good point on the alcohol thing..
> 
> lol
> Thats when I switch it to video mode...lol



based on what I've read and what I know about who's attending, I'm pretty sure you'll have more video-worthy material to shoot than my dancing lol


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Tracy- I am still trying to convince him to wear Robin's grass skirt...it may take him a few drinks, But I'm trying...


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Tracy- I am still trying to convince him to wear Robin's grass skirt...it may take him a few drinks, But I'm trying...



hey! I thought you were on MY side!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I AM on your side...just trying to get some good video for Tracy to put on YouTube...


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I AM on your side...just trying to get some good video for Tracy to put on YouTube...



or, you can encourage someone else to star in Tracy's May Meet Mockumentary


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Ok...here is a question for the group...

"How many of you want to see a drunk Tom doing the MIB dance in a Grass Skirt"?

Tom- if i get more than 5 people, then you have to do it...


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Ok...here is a question for the group...
> 
> "How many of you want to see a drunk Tom doing the MIB dance in a Grass Skirt"?
> 
> Tom- if i get more than 5 people, then you have to do it...



No. Not a chance. Won't happen. 

And you're really not helping.. at all.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> I also land on the morning of the 14th. What time do you land Darcy? Maybe its around my time and we will be on same ME bus



Carrie, I land at 10:56 a.m.  Not exactly early morning, but morning.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow you people have been busy this morning.  I went to bed at 3:30 this morning after getting home from Andrea's around 11:30.  And woke up at 11:00ish this morning.  

Okay, just to sum up a few things:

1.  I can honestly say I doubt we shall ever have the chance to see Tom in a grass skirt.  Dance maybe, but no grass skirt.  Though there are those that know him infinitely better than me - this is just one I cannot picture.

2.  Graeme, you are among fellow drunk posters here.  I am sure each of us has had a turn down memory lane the morning after.

3.  If anyone wants to be placed "near" the first aid and bar stations at Pop, please send me a PM or text and I will provide the grand gathering number so that you can call and attach your ressie, and then you can be close. We have requested the 70s building if you don't want to be THAT close but still want to be near.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> 1.  I can honestly say I doubt we shall ever have the chance to see Tom in a grass skirt.  Dance maybe, but no grass skirt.  Though there are those that know him infinitely better than me - this is just one I cannot picture.



You know me well enough .


----------



## APB513

You guys are making me wish I was staying at Pop.   

I will stick with POFQ for this trip but next May I will definitely be staying @ Pop with you guys


----------



## ahoff

we might just be on the same bus.

To quote from that song by the Dead, 
"The bus came by and I got on, that's when it all began   
 There was cowboy Neal at the wheel of a bus to never ever land"


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hahaha... oh Roseanne we may need to steal you away for some girl time on this trip. Great thought of Tom in a grass skirt but I think we would have to really get him hammered to do it.  


We arrive on Wednesday and will be hitting Jellyrolls that night.  We will be around on Thursday I am sure. We will be awaiting the party to begin! We really don't make many cement plans. We pride ourselves on being free agents. Free to do whatever we feel like. lol

Angela, next year we will rock it out!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> we might just be on the same bus.
> 
> To quote from that song by the Dead,
> "The bus came by and I got on, that's when it all began
> There was cowboy Neal at the wheel of a bus to never ever land"



Sweet, would that be the Looooooong bus or the Short bus. . .lol.  Teasing.


----------



## bound2travel

Sha said:


> There has been a lot of people where you are now Graeme... glad we can help. Youre a really nice bloke, right gang?



I agree. 

Just think, by coming on this trip you'll be able to go back and have TONS of stories about what us "crazy Americans" do.   One night a JR should provide plenty of fodder. The monorail crawl will just add to it.

Kristi


----------



## bound2travel

buena vista said:


> I'll be the first to concede that.. you're a pro!
> 
> but, alcohol does slow the reflexes, so, we'll see..




This reminds me of an epsidoe of "WKRP in Cinncinnati". The radio was doing a segment on how drinking slows the reflexes, but Johnny Fever's reflexes got faster with each drink!  

So you just don't know, maybe Tracy's shutter finger gets faster when she drinks?


----------



## nurse.darcy

bound2travel said:


> This reminds me of an epsidoe of "WKRP in Cinncinnati". The radio was doing a segment on how drinking slows the reflexes, but Johnny Fever's reflexes got faster with each drink!
> 
> So you just don't know, maybe Tracy's shutter finger gets faster when she drinks?



Tracy is scary fast with the camera already.  I'd have 40 or 50 pics taken to her 200 + in a day. . .crazy.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, about the Magical Gathering (formerly known as grand gathering) number.  The only reason there is a number at all is there are 8 of us that wanted to be linked ressie-wise.  Disney automatically assigns a magical gathering number and makes you use the "special" grand gathering people to make changes to your ressie or whatnot. . .We did not do this to be exclusive, we just wanted to make sure the "girls" as we call ourselves were located at the hotel CLOSE to each other. That is so the bar and the first aid station, the nurse and the lifeguard are all within close proximity.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, about the Magical Gathering (formerly known as grand gathering) number.  The only reason there is a number at all is there are 8 of us that wanted to be linked ressie-wise.  Disney automatically assigns a magical gathering number and makes you use the "special" grand gathering people to make changes to your ressie or whatnot. . .We did not do this to be exclusive, we just wanted to make sure the "girls" as we call ourselves were located at the hotel CLOSE to each other. That is so the bar and the first aid station, the nurse and the lifeguard are all within close proximity.



We have a lifeguard?  Cool.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> We have a lifeguard?  Cool.



Oh, Amy I forgot you have never met Patty.  She is a swim instructor so I deemed her the lifeguard.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, Amy I forgot you have never met Patty.  She is a swim instructor so I deemed her the lifeguard.




makes sense to me...she will probably be saving drunk people doing stupid things all weekend.


----------



## dismem98

Just so everyone knows, I am a certified lifeguard...

However I'm not jumping in to save you...

I will however get a pool boy... 

or yell help for you...


----------



## sand2270

dismem98 said:


> Just so everyone knows, I am a certified lifeguard...
> 
> However I'm not jumping in to save you...
> 
> I will however get a pool boy...
> 
> or yell help for you...




probably wise to set expectations...LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Just so everyone knows, I am a certified lifeguard...
> 
> However I'm not jumping in to save you...
> 
> I will however get a pool boy...
> 
> or yell help for you...



yelling for help is good.


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> yelling for help is good.



I am confident that Patty would yell really well....
I have heard her yell at the boat captains...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> I am confident that Patty would yell really well....
> I have heard her yell at the boat captains...



Shawn, I love you two. . .


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Angela, next year we will rock it out!



Abso-FREAKIN-lutely


----------



## watank

Ack, lots of messages to catch up on 

Lots of people with medical backgrounds, can we start a convention? 

Mmm Kahlua... that and Bailey's are my favorites 

I'll have a car during my stay too (to get to Kennedy to watch the shuttle launch... unless they manage to launch on schedule ), so I can make resupply runs - pretty sure I'll need to stop by a Walmart in any case since I'm trying to fill up an Owner's Locker without having to check luggage (probably wishful thinking since I'm packing a coffee machine  )

speaking of the shuttle launch, the targeted launch for _Atlantis_ got moved forward to the 11th @2:01pm (with _Endeavour_ now targeted for June 13) - I have to check the launch ticket packet to see if my name's plastered all over it (as opposed to being good for "one adult"), but would anyone be interested in holding onto (and using) my ticket until I get in on the 13th? Was willing to take my chances on a one day delay, two might be pushing it  - and I'd rather have someone be able to use the tickets as opposed to having it go to waste... (I WILL want the ticket back if the launch hasn't happened once I arrive though  )

-Ken
(two more weeks! )


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> As a sign of goodwill and peace among friends, allow me to offer to provide transportation (I'll have a car on this trip) to stock up on reinforcements if the bar or first aid station supplies fall below the minimum acceptable level.





watank said:


> I'll have a car during my stay too (to get to Kennedy to watch the shuttle launch... unless they manage to launch on schedule ), so I can make resupply runs - pretty sure I'll need to stop by a Walmart in any case since I'm trying to fill up an Owner's Locker without having to check luggage (probably wishful thinking since I'm packing a coffee machine  )



Who's taking me to the Coach outlet?


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Who's taking me to the Coach outlet?



Me too!!!


----------



## watank

sand2270 said:


> Who's taking me to the Coach outlet?



Coach outlet? Whazzat?

-Ken


----------



## APB513

watank said:


> Coach outlet? Whazzat?
> 
> -Ken



The Coach Outlet is a wonderous, glorious store with fantastic deals on Coach handbags and accessories 

There's one at the Chelsea Premium Outlet off of I-4


----------



## sand2270

watank said:


> Coach outlet? Whazzat?
> 
> -Ken




maybe I can bribe you with an orange slushie.


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> The Coach Outlet is a wonderous, glorious store with fantastic deals on Coach handbags and accessories
> 
> There's one at the Chelsea Premium Outlet off of I-4



only a man would ask what the Coach outlet is LOL.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> only a man would ask what the Coach outlet is LOL.



I know


----------



## watank

APB513 said:


> The Coach Outlet is a wonderous, glorious store with fantastic deals on Coach handbags and accessories
> 
> There's one at the Chelsea Premium Outlet off of I-4



Hmm... handbags? Outlet mall...goes off to google 
Looks like I can buy things to throw into the OL (or clothes that didn't fit into the luggage  )... although I'll need a navigator or decent map



sand2270 said:


> maybe I can bribe you with an orange slushie.



/me thinks "alcohol?", sticks out arm... "ow ow ow, stop twisting my arm" 
(What, me a lush? why would you think that? )

-Ken


----------



## watank

sand2270 said:


> only a man would ask what the Coach outlet is LOL.



Hey! Err, oh wait... I resemble that remark 

-Ken


----------



## APB513

watank said:


> Hey! Err, oh wait... I *resemble* that remark
> 
> -Ken


----------



## PirateMel

Wow,
I leave early to go to the Dr's and bam, the thread goes nuts.  Be we have not killed one in a while, not since last May I think.

Two weeks, and 10 days of drugs , should be good to go I hope.  Would not be happy if I had to cancel now


----------



## ttester9612

Good evening PPL....my have you all been chatty today.

Darcy I'm with you....since I"ll be there for 12 days I need the BIG bottles of shampoo and conditioner....so I will be doing check baggage. 

Mel......you better not be getting   No swing flu allow during Disney time.

Oh... and ....
  4 more days


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Wow,
> I leave early to go to the Dr's and bam, the thread goes nuts.  Be we have not killed one in a while, not since last May I think.
> 
> Two weeks, and 10 days of drugs , should be good to go I hope.  Would not be happy if I had to cancel now



We have nurses, a first aid station and a lifeguard.  Even if you are sick I think WDW would be the best place to be.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dang you all have been busy today.


----------



## disneygurl1987

hey all i am going the last week of May!! i am looking so forward to it!!


----------



## buena vista

sand2270 said:


> Who's taking me to the Coach outlet?





APB513 said:


> The Coach Outlet is a wonderous, glorious store with fantastic deals on Coach handbags and accessories
> 
> There's one at the Chelsea Premium Outlet off of I-4



Not on my list of must do's. To be fair, I'm also not planning on making any side trips to any of the Edwin Watts golf discount stores either. 

ps. I've actually been to a Coach store, but it was under duress.


----------



## APB513

buena vista said:


> Not on my list of must do's. To be fair, I'm also not planning on making any side trips to any of the Edwin Watts golf discount stores either.
> 
> ps. I've actually been to a Coach store, *but it was under duress*.


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> ps. I've actually been to a Coach store, but it was under duress.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Not on my list of must do's. To be fair, I'm also not planning on making any side trips to any of the Edwin Watts golf discount stores either.
> 
> ps. I've actually been to a Coach store, but it was under duress.



Well, at least you are playing fair about it.  As someone who has 3 sets of outlet stores within a 10 to 15 mile radius, I don't quite get the draw. I mean, I am going to Disney, I want to be at Disney, not the Coach outlet. . .lol.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, at least you are playing fair about it.  As someone who has 3 sets of outlet stores within a 10 to 15 mile radius, I don't quite get the draw. I mean, I am going to Disney, I want to be at Disney, not the Coach outlet. . .lol.



Three Coach outlets   I would be in heaven (or broke  ) if I had three Coach outlets that close to me.

The closest one to me is about an 1 1/2 away


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> Three Coach outlets   I would be in heaven (or broke  ) if I had three Coach outlets that close to me.
> 
> The closest one to me is about an 1 1/2 away



It gets worse Angela, the nearest Coach outlet is just down the street. . .like maybe 7 minutes.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> It gets worse Angela, the nearest Coach outlet is just down the street. . .like maybe 7 minutes.



OMG!   I would be totally broke if I lived that close.  I admire your restraint!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> OMG!   I would be totally broke if I lived that close.  I admire your restraint!!!



I actually have no interest. I am not really into designer bags and wallets. . .now shoes on the other hand.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Good evening PPL....my have you all been chatty today.
> 
> Darcy I'm with you....since I"ll be there for 12 days I need the BIG bottles of shampoo and conditioner....so I will be doing check baggage.
> 
> Mel......you better not be getting   No swing flu allow during Disney time.
> 
> Oh... and ....
> 4 more days



Just Bronchitis, can't get a cold like normal people do.

10 days of drugs and 14 more sleeps and I will be good to go!


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Just Bronchitis, can't get a cold like normal people do.
> 
> 10 days of drugs and 14 more sleeps and I will be good to go!



Feel better Mel! You should be good by then =)


----------



## bound2travel

PirateMel said:


> Just Bronchitis, can't get a cold like normal people do.
> 
> 10 days of drugs and 14 more sleeps and I will be good to go!



Still be careful. I had bronchitis once (2000) that turned into pneumonia one week later. Ok, so I actually had to spend time in a dusty room at work one day. I think that's what made it worse.

Feel better soon.

Kristi


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Mel, don't forget to take your vitamins...I want to hang out with you in Disney!


----------



## jeffl34

i cannot believe it,,,, it is single digits time for me!!!!! Just 9 short days away
woooo hoooooo

<- the closest thing to the Ed Lover dance they have on here


----------



## PirateMel

bound2travel said:


> Still be careful. I had bronchitis once (2000) that turned into pneumonia one week later. Ok, so I actually had to spend time in a dusty room at work one day. I think that's what made it worse.
> 
> Feel better soon.
> 
> Kristi





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Mel, don't forget to take your vitamins...I want to hang out with you in Disney!





Sha said:


> Feel better Mel! You should be good by then =)



Thank you,

Just went through this in Jan, so started the prednisone along with the horse pills this time - She didn't want to mess around. 
I will be good to go - Disney is a great motivator


----------



## PirateMel

jeffl34 said:


> i cannot believe it,,,, it is single digits time for me!!!!! Just 9 short days away
> woooo hoooooo
> 
> <- the closest thing to the Ed Lover dance they have on here



Nice ticker !


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Not on my list of must do's. To be fair, I'm also not planning on making any side trips to any of the Edwin Watts golf discount stores either.
> 
> ps. I've actually been to a Coach store, but it was under duress.



No worries Angela and I have a ride and it is only costing me a drink! 



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, at least you are playing fair about it.  As someone who has 3 sets of outlet stores within a 10 to 15 mile radius, I don't quite get the draw. I mean, I am going to Disney, I want to be at Disney, not the Coach outlet. . .lol.



I was kind of kidding...kind of...



APB513 said:


> Three Coach outlets   I would be in heaven (or broke  ) if I had three Coach outlets that close to me.
> 
> The closest one to me is about an 1 1/2 away





nurse.darcy said:


> It gets worse Angela, the nearest Coach outlet is just down the street. . .like maybe 7 minutes.





APB513 said:


> OMG!   I would be totally broke if I lived that close.  I admire your restraint!!!



I would be broke too...and it is different when you have one nearby...I don't even know if we have one anywhere in AZ.


----------



## Beavis

mmmmm Single digit travel ticker hehehehehe


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> No worries Angela and I have a ride and it is only costing me a drink!



I'll even split the cost of the drink with you 



sand2270 said:


> I would be broke too...and it is different when you have one nearby...I don't even know if we have one anywhere in AZ.



A few years ago, I was in Vegas and I saw a lady carrying a Coach bag that I *HAD* to have.  When I got home, I called the Coach outlet store to see if they had it.  They had ONE more in stock.  I called in sick to work the next morning and drove an hour and a half each way to the outlet store to get my bag.  Oh the crazy things we do for fashion 



nurse.darcy said:


> I actually have no interest. I am not really into designer bags and wallets. . .now shoes on the other hand.



I'm not big on shoes, mostly because I can never find anything cute in my size 



PirateMel said:


> Just Bronchitis, can't get a cold like normal people do.
> 
> 10 days of drugs and 14 more sleeps and I will be good to go!



I hope you feel better soon 




jeffl34 said:


> i cannot believe it,,,, it is single digits time for me!!!!! Just 9 short days away
> woooo hoooooo
> 
> <- the closest thing to the Ed Lover dance they have on here





Beavis said:


> mmmmm Single digit travel ticker hehehehehe



Gotta love the single digit dance.  I'll be doing it in three days


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> I'll even split the cost of the drink with you
> 
> 
> 
> A few years ago, I was in Vegas and I saw a lady carrying a Coach bag that I *HAD* to have.  When I got home, I called the Coach outlet store to see if they had it.  They had ONE more in stock.  I called in sick to work the next morning and drove an hour and a half each way to the outlet store to get my bag.  Oh the crazy things we do for fashion



you and I are going to get along just fine.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> you and I are going to get along just fine.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> No worries Angela and I have a ride and it is only costing me a drink!
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of kidding...kind of...



No worries girlfriend. . .you just need to make another trip here to Vegas.  We will take to you ALL the coach outlets. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> No worries girlfriend. . .you just need to make another trip here to Vegas.  We will take to you ALL the coach outlets. . .




At some point I will just drive out there when I have a long weekend.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> At some point I will just drive out there when I have a long weekend.



With SWA 39 each way, why bother to get in the car. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> With SWA 39 each way, why bother to get in the car. . .lol.




good point.  Maybe you and Matty need to pay me a visit.


----------



## jeffl34

I just want to take a quick second to thank Tojoes for stepping up for the group and entering the American Idol experience to represent us!!!! We will be pulling for you!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

jeffl34 said:


> I just want to take a quick second to thank Tojoes for stepping up for the group and entering the American Idol experience to represent us!!!! We will be pulling for you!!!!



Whoooo Hoooooooo go Tojoes!!!   I will shake my pompoms for ya!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jeffl34 said:


> I just want to take a quick second to thank Tojoes for stepping up for the group and entering the American Idol experience to represent us!!!! We will be pulling for you!!!!



We may get our first disboards American Idol Superstar! Maybe we can all hear him give a practice round at JRs one night


----------



## tojoes

How did i get sucked into that?!?!? hahahaha - I'm still irritated over Matt getting booted last night!!! I think a duet or two may be in order!!  ..........oh and by the way, it is single digit days dancing for me too!!  "It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time, Peanut Butter Jelly Time"....


----------



## APB513

tojoes said:


> How did i get sucked into that?!?!? hahahaha - I'm still irritated over Matt getting booted last night!!! I think a duet or two may be in order!!  ..........oh and by the way, it is single digit days dancing for me too!!  *"It's Peanut Butter Jelly Time, Peanut Butter Jelly Time"*....



"Where he at, where he at, where he at, where he at, there he go, there he go, there he go, there he go"...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, final request for the phone tree.  If you want to be included in the phone tree and have not yet sent me a PM with your real first name, dis handle and email addy, please do so tonight as I will be sending out the list to those who are on it tomorrow as time is getting short and some people are leaving VERY soon. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

*It's May!!! It's May!!!*

Finally it is May!!!!!!!! LOL Good morning everyone!!! Just over a week til we are at the world and I am so excited!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Wohooo Good morning! Happy May everyone!!!! It's getting so close now! I'll be on my way in 10 days and getting excited to meet you all!


----------



## ahoff

13 days until I can start to pack!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning May Disers!!!!
It is crappy and cold here, but I don't mind...I will be In DisneyWorld in two weeks!!!


----------



## buena vista

Woohoo!! It's Friday! It's May!! And only two weeks on my ticker for the May Meet!!!


----------



## APB513

Good morning everyone and Happy May!!!

Guess what?  I'm going to Disneyworld *THIS MONTH*   

*11 more sleeps* ​


----------



## Sha

Cheryl noticed your ticker for Germany. Where are you going at there? Was there last year and LOVED it! Was hoping to go back this year, but trip dates overlapped too much.


----------



## sand2270

morning all!  Two weeks from now I will be waking up in POP!  Yeah!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> morning all!  Two weeks from now I will be waking up in POP!  Yeah!


...with a hangover...


----------



## nurse.darcy

She will have to do LOTS of drinking after midnight to wake up with a hangover since her plane gets in after 11 p.m. at night. . .lol.


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> ...with a hangover...





nurse.darcy said:


> She will have to do LOTS of drinking after midnight to wake up with a hangover since her plane gets in after 11 p.m. at night. . .lol.




LOL

btw I just wanted to show that WDW is not the only place with characters..this is from my Kansas City trip (Tracy, Andrea, Darcy and Robin this is particularly for you guys)...


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> LOL
> 
> btw I just wanted to show that WDW is not the only place with characters (Tracy, Andrea, Darcy and Robin this is particularly for you guys)...



Awe, I love Wizard of Oz. . .where was this at?


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, I love Wizard of Oz. . .where was this at?



I think the Children's Museum...it was something like the 70 Year Anniversary of the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Lorenski

14 days and couinting!!

I am so totally READY!!!


----------



## ahoff

Does anyone watch the Daily Show with Jon Stewert?  This was just on http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=225921&title=large-hadron-collider


----------



## sand2270

can anyone see my countdown tickers?


----------



## Dizmom0923

I can see 1, then there is a the little box with an x under it.


----------



## sand2270

Dizmom0923 said:


> I can see 1, then there is a the little box with an x under it.



thanks I can't see them at all.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Now for some reason after I posted that I see 2.....


----------



## sand2270

Dizmom0923 said:


> Now for some reason after I posted that I see 2.....




well at least someone can see them .  Just wanted to make sure they were still working.


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> I can see 1, then there is a the little box with an x under it.



Hey Danielle... How are you doing?????


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Does anyone watch the Daily Show with Jon Stewert?  This was just on http://www.thedailyshow.com/video/index.jhtml?videoId=225921&title=large-hadron-collider



I love this show. Did you know that DannyGanz died today. . .he is a HUGE deal here in Vegas. The Winn built a theater just for him. . .its on fox. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> well at least someone can see them .  Just wanted to make sure they were still working.



Amy hun, I have always been able to see both.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy hun, I have always been able to see both.




yeah I usually only have trouble at work...which is weird since I can see everyone else's.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay everyone, I am obviously having computer issues. . .the list will be sent out tomorrow. . .I gotta go to sleep now cause I work tonigt and I am having HUGE email issues. . .most likely will have to send the list as a PM.  . . just let me know if I get your info correct.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> can anyone see my countdown tickers?



At first I could only see your first ticker but after I refreshed my screen, I could see them both.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay everyone, I am obviously having computer issues. . .the list will be sent out tomorrow. . .I gotta go to sleep now cause I work tonigt and I am having HUGE email issues. . .most likely will have to send the list as a PM.  . . just let me know if I get your info correct.




Thanks, Darcy.  Good night


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> ...with a hangover...



Please, no!! I don't even want to think about that!!

(Not Amy with a hangover, just hangovers in general. Just thought I'd clarify that, Amy, since I've already upset you once this week )


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> LOL
> 
> btw I just wanted to show that WDW is not the only place with characters..this is from my Kansas City trip (Tracy, Andrea, Darcy and Robin this is particularly for you guys)...



Oh how awesome is that!!! In my mind the scarecrow and lion are dancing awkwardly together with the tin man sings "If I only had a Brain"


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Please, no!! I don't even want to think about that!!
> 
> (Not Amy with a hangover, just hangovers in general. Just thought I'd clarify that, Amy, since I've already upset you once this week )



Oh Graeme!! I bet you are just the most charming lad in person!!! I can't wait to meet you!!! 

yes, thats right, I just said lad.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Sha said:


> Hey Danielle... How are you doing?????



Hey Sha,  I am doing pretty good.  Been following this thread and wishing I could go with everyone. I don't really know to many on here but it doesn't seem like to hard of a crowd to get know.  I hope to see some pictures from this meet.  Still counting on the October meet.  
I got laid off about 3 weeks ago and right now am just hanging out with the kids.  Still want to go back to school in the fall and am hoping for a new start, divorce(can't come soon enough), new job....new life.  If I had the extra money I would be at this meet in a heartbeat...I have plenty of time.


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh Graeme!! I bet you are just the most charming lad in person!!! I can't wait to meet you!!!
> 
> yes, thats right, I just said lad.



Too funny 

Got to love men with accents!


----------



## Sha

Dizmom0923 said:


> Hey Sha,  I am doing pretty good.  Been following this thread and wishing I could go with everyone. I don't really know to many on here but it doesn't seem like to hard of a crowd to get know.  I hope to see some pictures from this meet.  Still counting on the October meet.
> I got laid off about 3 weeks ago and right now am just hanging out with the kids.  Still want to go back to school in the fall and am hoping for a new start, divorce(can't come soon enough), new job....new life.  If I had the extra money I would be at this meet in a heartbeat...I have plenty of time.



Will keep you posted about October. It may get moved and I am still considering what I email back a few months ago. I will email you again soon and let you know what I am considering... I think I want to do something nice for some nice people who deserve it.

reminds me... I need to check out something and make a call


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> *It's May!!! It's May!!!*
> 
> Finally it is May!!!!!!!! LOL Good morning everyone!!! Just over a week til we are at the world and I am so excited!!!!



HAPPY MAY EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
It's time again for the countdown dancers I see



sand2270 said:


> LOL
> 
> btw I just wanted to show that WDW is not the only place with characters..this is from my Kansas City trip (Tracy, Andrea, Darcy and Robin this is particularly for you guys)...



These guys look great, Amy!!! 

It must be the friendly, happy version of the characters because I hear there is a scary, scary version too!!  That version is also live...lol

Thanks for posting this today, it was a real treat.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

PirateMel said:


> Too funny
> 
> Got to love men with accents!



Yes yes yes!! LOL



And yes Robin get the dancers all warmed up!!!!!


----------



## sand2270

Graeme said:


> Please, no!! I don't even want to think about that!!
> 
> (Not Amy with a hangover, just hangovers in general. Just thought I'd clarify that, Amy, since I've already upset you once this week )



LOL you didn't upset me...and me with a hangover can be scary so I would totally understand if you did mean me with a hangover HAHA



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh how awesome is that!!! In my mind the scarecrow and lion are dancing awkwardly together with the tin man sings "If I only had a Brain"


----------



## sand2270

DisneyDreams21 said:


> These guys look great, Amy!!!
> 
> It must be the friendly, happy version of the characters because I hear there is a scary, scary version too!!  That version is also live...lol
> 
> Thanks for posting this today, it was a real treat.




you're welcome...anything for you ladies.


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh Graeme!! I bet you are just the most charming lad in person!!! I can't wait to meet you!!!
> 
> yes, thats right, I just said lad.



Well that's made me smile anyway! Thank you, I'm really looking forward to meeting you too!!


----------



## Anna77

9 Days till I arrive. I can hardley believe it's almost here. I did online check In all went smoothly no problems.


                                     Anna


----------



## ttester9612

3 sleep nights to go  

I'm so ready.....not to work from 6 am to 6:30 p.m......I really need this vacation.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Sha said:


> Cheryl noticed your ticker for Germany. Where are you going at there? Was there last year and LOVED it! Was hoping to go back this year, but trip dates overlapped too much.



Hey Sha! I'm heading to Stuttgart in June. My friends family moved over there for her fathers job so she's heading over next Friday for 6 weeks once shes done with college exams. I'm going to meet up with them for 8 days! I'm beyond excited! I'm so glad you had such a good time. Where in Germany did you go?


----------



## Sha

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Hey Sha! I'm heading to Stuttgart in June. My friends family moved over there for her fathers job so she's heading over next Friday for 6 weeks once shes done with college exams. I'm going to meet up with them for 8 days! I'm beyond excited! I'm so glad you had such a good time. Where in Germany did you go?



I was in and around the Freudenberg (Siegen) and Eppingen (Heidelberg) areas. 10 wonderful days and want to explore so much more! People there are so nice and the country is so clean. Great beers and wine


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Well that's made me smile anyway! Thank you, I'm really looking forward to meeting you too!!



Once Darcy gets the phone list circulated you will have my number.. feel free to drunk text me from WDW!! lol I keep strange hours because of work...I'll be up all hours of the day and night!


----------



## MATTERHORN

BWA HA HA HA HA HA!! You guys freakin crack me up!! I can't wait, 12 more days!!!

Andrea


----------



## bound2travel

I found out I get to leave for WDW at 1pm Wednesday (13th), so I should get to POP between 3:30 - 4pm (depending on traffic). Whoo hooo, that is so much better than leaving at 4pm as originally scheduled!!!!

Too much to do this weekend. I helped a friend begin moving yesterday, scrapbook crop til 10/11pm tonight and work 12:30 - 6pm tomorow. That will start a 7 day week with only next Sunday off before WDW. I'm tired already.

Kristi


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, working on getting the list out again.  I think I figured out my computer issues.  We shall see.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay boys and girls, the list has been sent to those on it.  Check your email or check here.  Some of you sent email addresses so you got it there, some I already had email addresses for and you got it there.  The rest of you (I think like only 5 of you) got a PM list.

Enjoy!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Got the list Darcy! Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay boys and girls, the list has been sent to those on it.  Check your email or check here.  Some of you sent email addresses so you got it there, some I already had email addresses for and you got it there.  The rest of you (I think like only 5 of you) got a PM list.
> 
> Enjoy!



great list Darcy I can't wait to start drunk texting people 

I sent you my email address so you can add it to the list.


----------



## sand2270

funny story for you guys...

I took my car to my mom's mechanic today for an oil change and to get the brakes checked.  I have never taken my car here before.  It's a small shop and I was the only one there so the owner kept coming inside the office area and talking to me.  He is walking around with his cell phone ear bud in his ear.

We are talking and all of a sudden he says "Man you sound sexy when you say that"...and I just froze and am thinking "what the h...e...double hockey sticks?? Where did that come from?" and than I thought "well shoot I can't bring my car here anymore" LOL

Turns out he had dialed someone on his phone while we were talking and he was joking around with someone on the phone.  So apparently I do not sound sexy when I talk


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> funny story for you guys...
> 
> I took my car to my mom's mechanic today for an oil change and to get the brakes checked.  I have never taken my car here before.  It's a small shop and I was the only one there so the owner kept coming inside the office area and talking to me.  He is walking around with his cell phone ear bud in his ear.
> 
> We are talking and all of a sudden he says "Man you sound sexy when you say that"...and I just froze and am thinking "what the h...e...double hockey sticks?? Where did that come from?" and than I thought "well shoot I can't bring my car here anymore" LOL
> 
> Turns out he had dialed someone on his phone while we were talking and he was joking around with someone on the phone.  So apparently I do not sound sexy when I talk




Hahahaha Amy the greatest things happen to you!!!


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahahaha Amy the greatest things happen to you!!!



I personally think the weirdest things happen to me...however for my friends who I relay the stories to they think they are great.  

You should have been around during my eharmony date debrief lunches with my friends a few years ago.  They thought those were a riot!


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> great list Darcy I can't wait to start drunk texting people
> 
> I sent you my email address so you can add it to the list.



Got it.  I got some others. . .will update the list tomorrow.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> great list Darcy I can't wait to start drunk texting people
> 
> I sent you my email address so you can add it to the list.



Hey Amy, remember when I did call you once by mistake?  I wasn't even drunk yet...that's because your the first name I come to in my cell # contacts.  And your still the first...so watch out....


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Hey Amy, remember when I did call you once by mistake?  I wasn't even drunk yet...that's because your the first name I come to in my cell # contacts.  And your still the first...so watch out....



I do remember that LOL!  That happens all the time because I am usually the first person in people's contact list.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Its funny, I have spent some time making the list but have yet to update my cell contacts. . .I gotta do that this week and still manage to find time to book ADR's for my July/August trip now that I am just past 90 days. . .want to book some restaurants that book quickly so need to HURRY UP and decide. . .lol.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> I do remember that LOL!  That happens all the time because I am usually the first person in people's contact list.



Amy....Just so you will be warn...I'll be at JRs on the 8th and the 13th.  Maybe Sha and Angela can make sure I don't drunk dial you by mistake..


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Amy....Just so you will be warn...I'll be at JRs on the 8th and the 13th.  Maybe Sha and Angela can make sure I don't drunk dial you by mistake..



Teresa, just don't hit the send button when on the first contact. . .lol. Okay now all I can say is I was trying to text someone last May at their land line. . .while very intoxicated of course. . .


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Teresa, just don't hit the send button when on the first contact. . .lol. Okay now all I can say is I was trying to text someone last May at their land line. . .while very intoxicated of course. . .



I believe I remember you doing that...  We are going to have so much fun.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> I believe I remember you doing that...  We are going to have so much fun.



Okay, I already decided that for this trip I am NOT drinking wine. . .this means I might actually remember the ENTIRE trip. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I already decided that for this trip I am NOT drinking wine. . .this means I might actually remember the ENTIRE trip. . .



I'll be watching ya Darcy...lol anti-wine trip..LOL


----------



## Floydian

Ok, I added two more nights to my stay (13th-14th @ POP) to make it even more "vacationey" for me. That way, I can more easily relax in the middle of the day, and be closer to everything at the start and end of each day, instead of dealing with the hour it takes me to get door-to-door each way. Man! It sure is rotten living so far away!


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay boys and girls, the list has been sent to those on it.  Check your email or check here.  Some of you sent email addresses so you got it there, some I already had email addresses for and you got it there.  The rest of you (I think like only 5 of you) got a PM list.
> 
> Enjoy!



We must be getting close cause I got the Phone Tree.  Thanks, Darcy!!!



ttester9612 said:


> Amy....Just so you will be warn...I'll be at JRs on the 8th and the 13th.  Maybe Sha and Angela can make sure I don't drunk dial you by mistake..



Don't worry, I'll keep an eye on you 



Floydian said:


> Ok, I added two more nights to my stay (13th-14th @ POP) to make it even more "vacationey" for me. That way, I can more easily relax in the middle of the day, and be closer to everything at the start and end of each day, instead of dealing with the hour it takes me to get door-to-door each way. Man! *It sure is rotten living so far away*!



You just love rubbing it in don't you


----------



## Floydian

APB513 said:


> You just love rubbing it in don't you



Well whatever do you mean?  That's a long round trip just for a midday break!


----------



## Beavis

Floydian said:


> Ok, I added two more nights to my stay (13th-14th @ POP) to make it even more "vacationey" for me. That way, I can more easily relax in the middle of the day, and be closer to everything at the start and end of each day, instead of dealing with the hour it takes me to get door-to-door each way. Man! It sure is rotten living so far away!



Carefull that is still close enough for some of us to grab a cab and be at your door step for a party


----------



## Sha

Floydian said:


> Ok, I added two more nights to my stay (13th-14th @ POP) to make it even more "vacationey" for me. That way, I can more easily relax in the middle of the day, and be closer to everything at the start and end of each day, instead of dealing with the hour it takes me to get door-to-door each way. Man! *It sure is rotten living so far away!*



Ive gotton that from a few people in the last couple weeks.... granted you are much closer than I am, it's still great! Did you update your ticker???? 

Weather has been wonderful people! No rain lately and we do need it, but hoping for clear skies 

Teresa what makes you think I am going to stop you from Drunk Dialing???


----------



## APB513

Floydian said:


> Well whatever do you mean?  That's a long round trip just for a midday break!



I suppose it is


----------



## nurse.darcy

There are some email updates and APPARENTLY I left myself off the phone tree. . .

New updated phone tree with my contact info added will be on the books tomorrow. .  .

Off to dreamland for me. . .gotta work tonight.


----------



## watank

I finally went through the STS-125 shuttle launch viewing packet, the ticket's not named so good for any one adult, so checking to see if anyone's interested in holding/using them until I get in on the 13th...

The ticket is for one adult (includes a vehicle placard) - would have to arrive at the visitor center by 9am on 5/11 for the 2:01pm scheduled launch.

-Ken


----------



## Beavis

I was thinking about getting that packet from you but now that they moved the date I will be at Universal Studios that day, oh well. I just plan on taking lunch at 1:30pm in the park and finding a good place to watch the launch and take some pics, if the weather is clear.


----------



## tojoes

Tic-Toc-Tic-Toc...... it is officially less than a week for me!! One week from today I will be in sunny (hopefully) Florida!! Yeehaw!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

tojoes said:


> Tic-Toc-Tic-Toc...... it is officially less than a week for me!! One week from today I will be in sunny (hopefully) Florida!! Yeehaw!


here's some dancers for ya,... 

And Here are my dancers!!!


----------



## APB513

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> here's some dancers for ya,...
> 
> And Here are my dancers!!!



Tracy, that was so nice of you to have 9 dancers for me since I only have nine more days


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

APB513 said:


> Tracy, that was so nice of you to have 9 dancers for me since I only have nine more days



9 for me too since I don't count today or the day I leave


----------



## dismem98

Me too Tracy..


Whoooooooo HOOOOOO...


----------



## black562

For all of you doing the crawl, and in tribute to the swine flu...a little humor for you!!!

Get plenty of exercise because exercise helps build your immune system. Eat right! Make sure you get your daily dose of fruits and veggies.  Get lots of fresh air, plenty of rest. Try to eliminate as much stress from your life as you can.

OR …. 

You can take the doctor’s office approach. Think about it, when you go for a shot, what do they do first? Clean your arm with alcohol.. Why? Because alcohol kills germs. So…… I walk to the liquor store (exercise), I put lime in my Corona (fruit), celery in my Bloody Mary (veggies), drink on the bar patio (fresh air), get drunk, tell jokes, and laugh (eliminate stress) and then pass out (rest). The way I see it, if you keep your alcohol levels up flu germs can’t get you!!!!


----------



## tojoes

black562 said:


> For all of you doing the crawl, and in tribute to the swine flu...a little humor for you!!!
> 
> Get plenty of exercise because exercise helps build your immune system. Eat right! Make sure you get your daily dose of fruits and veggies.  Get lots of fresh air, plenty of rest. Try to eliminate as much stress from your life as you can.
> 
> OR .
> 
> You can take the doctors office approach. Think about it, when you go for a shot, what do they do first? Clean your arm with alcohol.. Why? Because alcohol kills germs. So I walk to the liquor store (exercise), I put lime in my Corona (fruit), celery in my Bloody Mary (veggies), drink on the bar patio (fresh air), get drunk, tell jokes, and laugh (eliminate stress) and then pass out (rest). The way I see it, if you keep your alcohol levels up flu germs cant get you!!!!



I like the way your thinking..... that works for me!!


----------



## Graeme

black562 said:


> You can take the doctors office approach. Think about it, when you go for a shot, what do they do first? Clean your arm with alcohol.. Why? Because alcohol kills germs. So I walk to the liquor store (exercise), I put lime in my Corona (fruit), celery in my Bloody Mary (veggies), drink on the bar patio (fresh air), get drunk, tell jokes, and laugh (eliminate stress) and then pass out (rest). The way I see it, if you keep your alcohol levels up flu germs cant get you!!!!



Yep, I'm convinced 

Well, driving over to the airport tonight and fly in about 24 hours from now. a quick nine hour flight and I'll be there! As soon as I've got a phone sorted I'll start drunk texting.


----------



## tinkerbell87512

black562 said:


> For all of you doing the crawl, and in tribute to the swine flu...a little humor for you!!!
> 
> Get plenty of exercise because exercise helps build your immune system. Eat right! Make sure you get your daily dose of fruits and veggies.  Get lots of fresh air, plenty of rest. Try to eliminate as much stress from your life as you can.
> 
> OR .
> 
> You can take the doctors office approach. Think about it, when you go for a shot, what do they do first? Clean your arm with alcohol.. Why? Because alcohol kills germs. So I walk to the liquor store (exercise), I put lime in my Corona (fruit), celery in my Bloody Mary (veggies), drink on the bar patio (fresh air), get drunk, tell jokes, and laugh (eliminate stress) and then pass out (rest). The way I see it, if you keep your alcohol levels up flu germs cant get you!!!!










Graeme said:


> Yep, I'm convinced
> 
> Well, driving over to the airport tonight and fly in about 24 hours from now. a quick nine hour flight and I'll be there! As soon as I've got a phone sorted I'll start drunk texting.




Have a safe trip!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Yep, I'm convinced
> 
> Well, driving over to the airport tonight and fly in about 24 hours from now. a quick nine hour flight and I'll be there! As soon as I've got a phone sorted I'll start drunk texting.



Yay! for drunk texting!!



Good morning all you wonderful Dis'ers! it's almost time! it's almost time!!!!


----------



## Sha

Graeme said:


> Yep, I'm convinced
> 
> Well, driving over to the airport tonight and fly in about 24 hours from now. a quick nine hour flight and I'll be there! As soon as I've got a phone sorted I'll start drunk texting.



Safe trip Graeme and Teresa! T. I hope that rough weather between here and there doesnt delay you.


----------



## APB513

black562 said:


> For all of you doing the crawl, and in tribute to the swine flu...a little humor for you!!!
> 
> Get plenty of exercise because exercise helps build your immune system. Eat right! Make sure you get your daily dose of fruits and veggies.  Get lots of fresh air, plenty of rest. Try to eliminate as much stress from your life as you can.
> 
> OR .
> 
> You can take the doctors office approach. Think about it, when you go for a shot, what do they do first? Clean your arm with alcohol.. Why? Because alcohol kills germs. So I walk to the liquor store (exercise), I put lime in my Corona (fruit), celery in my Bloody Mary (veggies), drink on the bar patio (fresh air), get drunk, tell jokes, and laugh (eliminate stress) and then pass out (rest). The way I see it, if you keep your alcohol levels up flu germs cant get you!!!!



Just what the doctor ordered!



Graeme said:


> Yep, I'm convinced
> 
> Well, driving over to the airport tonight and fly in about 24 hours from now. a quick nine hour flight and I'll be there! As soon as I've got a phone sorted I'll start drunk texting.



Have a safe trip!  See you next week



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay! for drunk texting!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all you wonderful Dis'ers! it's almost time! it's almost time!!!!



Good morning.  It's getting closer!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, its Tomorrow. . .I am just going to put the updates out and not a complete list. . .ENJOY!

By the way, its 10 days for me WOO FREAKING HOO.


----------



## sand2270

morning all...don't have much to say just wanted to see my countdown tickers.  It's getting so close!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sooooo, for all of you that might be "worried" about the swine flu. . .here is an update for you. . .

There are now 260 (as of this morning) confirmed cases of the swine flu in 35 states.  The CDC says that it is easy to catch but not as severe as our normal winter flu. The reason we are more susceptible to it than the winter flu is over time we have built up immunities to the winter flu (which mutates every year and is worse some years more than others).  Here are some statistics:

The normal winter flu:

200,000 + confirmed cases last year. . .

38,000 + confirmed deaths from the "normal" winter flu in the US.

Mexico is already seeing a decline in the number of new cases of Swine Flu.  No deaths from this flu have been reported for the last 3 days.

The CDC reports now that this flu, while highly contageous, is not as dangerous as previously reported.  The seasonal flu vaccine will contain vaccination against the swine flu.

Okay, just thought you all would want to know. . .


----------



## Graeme

Off to airport now! See you all soon.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> Off to airport now! See you all soon.



Hey sweetie, hope you got your email update. . .have loads of fun and drunk dial me anytime.  I keep odd hours ya know. . .(night nurse).


----------



## Carrieannew

Happy Day closer everyone!!! 

Getting excited now. 10 more sleeps for me. Not sure it will be a full 10 as I doubt I'll sleep the night before.


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Happy Day closer everyone!!!
> 
> Getting excited now. 10 more sleeps for me. Not sure it will be a full 10 as I doubt I'll sleep the night before.



Too exctied - I can't sleep already.  Are you packed yet?


----------



## ahoff

Speaking of the swine flu....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ahoff said:


> Speaking of the swine flu....


----------



## APB513

ahoff said:


> Speaking of the swine flu....



OK, I was expecting something sweet and sentimental.


----------



## BambiLover

Carrieannew said:


> Happy Day closer everyone!!!
> 
> Getting excited now. 10 more sleeps for me. Not sure it will be a full 10 as I doubt I'll sleep the night before.



I have 11 more sleeps before I leave and 12 more sleeps before I get there.  But I expect it'll be more like 10 sleeps for me.  I figure I won't sleep the night before we leave - I always have that tendency.  And, we're driving there and I've already been given the horrid middle of the night drive.  So I know I'm not sleeping before we get there.  Which, of course, REALLY makes me hope I sleep the night before we leave!!


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Too exctied - I can't sleep already.  Are you packed yet?



If clean clothes in piles sitting on top of my suitcase that is not fully unpacked from our last trip counts.. then yes! hahaha. 

Nah I suspect I wont even think of packing till monday or tuesday. I have to be packed by Tuesday night since I think I am just going up to the hotel Weds night. So ok maybe will think about it this weekend if I can squeeze it in between other plans. Are you packed yet?!



BambiLover said:


> I have 11 more sleeps before I leave and 12 more sleeps before I get there.  But I expect it'll be more like 10 sleeps for me.  I figure I won't sleep the night before we leave - I always have that tendency.  And, we're driving there and I've already been given the horrid middle of the night drive.  So I know I'm not sleeping before we get there.  Which, of course, REALLY makes me hope I sleep the night before we leave!!



Hey the middle shift isnt so bad. At least you wont have traffic. Yay!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Speaking of the swine flu....



OMG Augie, that was hilarious. . .


----------



## ahoff

I see this company selling masks to wear for protection against the flu.....






Reminds me of an old Twilight Zone episode.


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Hey the middle shift isnt so bad. At least you wont have traffic. Yay!!!!!



That is true... unless heavy truck traffic.


----------



## Sha

BambiLover said:


> I have 11 more sleeps before I leave and 12 more sleeps before I get there.  But I expect it'll be more like 10 sleeps for me.  I figure I won't sleep the night before we leave - I always have that tendency.  And, we're driving there and I've already been given the horrid middle of the night drive.  So I know I'm not sleeping before we get there.  Which, of course, REALLY makes me hope I sleep the night before we leave!!



How long of a drive is it??


----------



## bound2travel

Carrieannew said:


> Happy Day closer everyone!!!
> 
> Getting excited now. 10 more sleeps for me. Not sure it will be a full 10 as I doubt I'll sleep the night before.




Right now I would be happy if I could get some sleep tonight. I usually sleep like crap unless I've taken my sleep med but I can only take it 4 nights a week. 

I was suppose to see the sleep dr on the 18th, but they moved it to the 29th. that is only for the consultation - not the sleep study. 

At least I have Disney to look forward to.

Kristi


----------



## Sha

bound2travel said:


> Right now I would be happy if I could get some sleep tonight. I usually sleep like crap unless I've taken my sleep med but I can only take it 4 nights a week.
> 
> I was suppose to see the sleep dr on the 18th, but they moved it to the 29th. that is only for the consultation - not the sleep study.
> 
> At least I have Disney to look forward to.
> 
> Kristi



I can relate to the not sleeping. Had trouble in the past. Much better now, but can't tell you exactly how or why.


----------



## feistygalkmc

I'm almost packed. Most of the clothes I am taking are new or things that I don't wear that often. I just need to stop adding to my suitcase or changing/adding my 'outfits' is the problem. lol 

And Thanks Darcy for the phone tree by the way! 

I'm getting excited but I still have so much to do before I leave. I can't wait to go somewhere that hasn't got monsoon type rain the last month. The forecast for rain this week alone is at least 50% chance if not more EVERY day and it rained every day last week. Our weather has eeyore-ish


----------



## nurse.darcy

feistygalkmc said:


> I'm almost packed. Most of the clothes I am taking are new or things that I don't wear that often. I just need to stop adding to my suitcase or changing/adding my 'outfits' is the problem. lol
> 
> And Thanks Darcy for the phone tree by the way!
> 
> I'm getting excited but I still have so much to do before I leave. I can't wait to go somewhere that hasn't got monsoon type rain the last month. The forecast for rain this week alone is at least 50% chance if not more EVERY day and it rained every day last week. Our weather has eeyore-ish



Heck, our weather is sucking right now. . .and I live in the freaking desert.  Can I move to Florida now?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Thanks Darcy for your tireless work in putting together the phone list...LOL  

It is one week before I leave to the world and I just wanted to nanner dance !!!


----------



## APB513

*7 more sleeps​*
      ​


----------



## PirateMel

​
Single Digit Banana's dancing today.


----------



## Floydian

nurse.darcy said:


> Heck, our weather is sucking right now. . .and I live in the freaking desert.  Can I move to Florida now?



ABSOLUTELY! Being a nurse, you probably make a good living, and I'm in the market for a "sugar momma".....


----------



## BambiLover

Sha said:


> How long of a drive is it??



Est 16 hours, 40 min.  Adding stopping for gas and one of the girls will have to stop for the bathroom fairly often, I suspect, I'm actually thinking it'll run us closer to 18 and 40 min.  I'm more of the type to load and go, no stopping unless neccessary, but...  not all my girl friends like traveling like that.    I do think we're going to stop once we're in FL and hit a beach in the morning.  Another girl friend coming along has never been to a beach before.  So, I figure some nice, white sand beaches and clear water would be a good visit for her.  

And I do alright with the truckers - years of driving with them from college.  I'll just miss having a CB to talk to them!  

Fun part is, they don't read maps, and one hates driving.  So...  I'm the navigator.  I mentioned that if I needed to come back home early for emergency, I was going to have some $$ set aside for a quick flight.  The other driver panicked.    Asked how they would get home.. um.. car we came in?  Well, but how will we know how to...  um..  same way we came?  But, we might get lost!    I'm taking a GPS for them.  Don't do well with those myself - tend to get annoyed when they keep telling me how to drive and where to turn.  But, I expect they'll like it a great deal.

It will be a REALLY fun drive, though.  Lots of Disney songs played and perhaps a DVD or two watched while en route.


----------



## Sha

BambiLover said:


> Est 16 hours, 40 min.  Adding stopping for gas and one of the girls will have to stop for the bathroom fairly often, I suspect, I'm actually thinking it'll run us closer to 18 and 40 min.  I'm more of the type to load and go, no stopping unless neccessary, but...  not all my girl friends like traveling like that.    I do think we're going to stop once we're in FL and hit a beach in the morning.  Another girl friend coming along has never been to a beach before.  So, I figure some nice, white sand beaches and clear water would be a good visit for her.
> 
> And I do alright with the truckers - years of driving with them from college.  I'll just miss having a CB to talk to them!
> 
> Fun part is, they don't read maps, and one hates driving.  So...  I'm the navigator.  I mentioned that if I needed to come back home early for emergency, I was going to have some $$ set aside for a quick flight.  The other driver panicked.  *Asked how they would get home.. um.. car we came in?  Well, but how will we know how to...  um..  same way we came?  But, we might get lost!  *  I'm taking a GPS for them.  Don't do well with those myself - tend to get annoyed when they keep telling me how to drive and where to turn.  But, I expect they'll like it a great deal.
> 
> It will be a REALLY fun drive, though.  Lots of Disney songs played and perhaps a DVD or two watched while en route.



LMAO Love it! Yes, use to talk to the guys when we would drive too with the CB. Was fun and helpful at times to know when a wreck was ahead and speed traps.


----------



## nurse.darcy

floydian said:


> absolutely! Being a nurse, you probably make a good living, and i'm in the market for a "sugar momma".....



roflmao. . .


----------



## black562

.


----------



## disneyfanx3

APB513 said:


> *7 more sleeps​*
> ​





PirateMel said:


> ​
> Single Digit Banana's dancing today.



I can't wait!!


----------



## sand2270

ok just got my first May Meet call from Orlando.  Programming all those numbers in my phone now since I expect the phone calls and text messages to pick up as more get out there.


----------



## jeffl34

Happy CINCO DE MAYO!!!! while whats left of it!!!


----------



## JohnEric

ahoff said:


> I see this company selling masks to wear for protection against the flu.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of an old Twilight Zone episode.



Loved that episode... looks like he's holding his breath, though, so maybe the mask isn't very effective...

Anyway, hope he doesn't turn out like the characters in the episode...


----------



## nurse.darcy

black562 said:


> But she spends it all at Disney



And how the bleep would you know where I spend my money.


----------



## Beavis

I had to send my phone in to see if they can fix a couple of buttons - I hope they can so I can get it back in time for my trip and time to program everyone number in.


----------



## black562

.


----------



## buena vista

BambiLover said:


> Fun part is, they don't read maps, and one hates driving.  So...  I'm the navigator.  I mentioned that if I needed to come back home early for emergency, I was going to have some $$ set aside for a quick flight.  The other driver panicked.    Asked how they would get home.. um.. car we came in?  Well, but how will we know how to...  um..  same way we came?  But, we might get lost!    I'm taking a GPS for them.  Don't do well with those myself - tend to get annoyed when they keep telling me how to drive and where to turn.  But, I expect they'll like it a great deal.





A couple of years ago I was on a solo trip to WDW, and my sister was in Orlando at the time for work, so she suggested that we stay together at WDW to save on costs and spend some time together. She added that she would be renting a car with GPS. So one night, we're driving off-site for a show in downtown Orlando and the GPS works just fine and we get there, no problem. After the show, we're set to return to WDW and she says to me "what's the address again of where we're staying?" After I stopped laughing, I blurted out "Jenn! You do realize we're going to the best marked destination in the US, right??.. I think we'll be ok." 

Safe travels!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Beavis said:


> I had to send my phone in to see if they can fix a couple of buttons - I hope they can so I can get it back in time for my trip and time to program everyone number in.



OMG, I could never just send my phone in.  I would need a loaner.  I would be jonesing if I didn't have a phone in my pocket that didn't ring a hundred times a day. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh, and 7 more "sleeps" for me.  I can only imagine how much more excited I am going to get as the days roll by.


----------



## Floydian

A quick note...

Friday the 15th, Monorail Crawl night...that night is also EMH at Epcot from 9pm-Midnight. Just sharing info in case it doesn't take 3-4 hours to hit the bars along the Monorail. But by the sounds of this crew, that could last until Sunday.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> A quick note...
> 
> Friday the 15th, Monorail Crawl night...that night is also EMH at Epcot from 9pm-Midnight. Just sharing info in case it doesn't take 3-4 hours to hit the bars along the Monorail. But by the sounds of this crew, that could last until Sunday.



That's probably a good thing cause I think the plan is to head to JRs after the monorail crawl and taking the monorail to Epcot and then a quick walk through Epcot to JRs would be awesome since that is our preferred mode of transport that evening.


----------



## Floydian

buena vista said:


> A couple of years ago I was on a solo trip to WDW, and my sister was in Orlando at the time for work, so she suggested that we stay together at WDW to save on costs and spend some time together. She added that she would be renting a car with GPS. So one night, we're driving off-site for a show in downtown Orlando and the GPS works just fine and we get there, no problem. After the show, we're set to return to WDW and she says to me "what's the address again of where we're staying?" After I stopped laughing, I blurted out "Jenn! You do realize we're going to the best marked destination in the US, right??.. I think we'll be ok."
> 
> Safe travels!



LOL! Yea, as for arrivals, I think the signs for WDW start within the first mile after you cross the state line to Florida.


----------



## Floydian

nurse.darcy said:


> That's probably a good thing cause I think the plan is to head to JRs after the monorail crawl and taking the monorail to Epcot and then a quick walk through Epcot to JRs would be awesome since that is our preferred mode of transport that evening.



Yup. That's actually what I was thinking, but I didn't want to assume to make any plans for others, especially since I don't drink, and will thus be more of an observer to the nights activities (with camera of course).


----------



## Floydian

BambiLover said:


> I do think we're going to stop once we're in FL and hit a beach in the morning.  Another girl friend coming along has never been to a beach before.  So, I figure some nice, white sand beaches and clear water would be a good visit for her.



A good idea. I made that drive _(and then some)_ a few years back when I moved here from Nevada. There should be some nice spots near Pensacola that won't be too far from I-10.

P.S. Next time I'll use multi-quote, but sometimes it's tough trying to keep up with you folks. 

Now to decide if I want to go to Disney today. <sigh> It's almost 10am already, and is supposed to get up around 90 degrees. Hmm...decisions decisions...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> Yup. That's actually what I was thinking, but I didn't want to assume to make any plans for others, especially since I don't drink, and will thus be more of an observer to the nights activities (with camera of course).



Hey, drinking "virgin" style counts. . .ya know.


----------



## bound2travel

Floydian said:


> A good idea. I made that drive _(and then some)_ a few years back when I moved here from Nevada. There should be some nice spots near Pensacola that won't be too far from I-10.
> 
> P.S. Next time I'll use multi-quote, but sometimes it's tough trying to keep up with you folks.
> 
> Now to decide if I want to go to Disney today. <sigh> It's almost 10am already, and is supposed to get up around 90 degrees. Hmm...decisions decisions...



I agree, the beaches along the panhandle are much prettier than the beaches on the atlantic side (north end of FL that is). My aunt visited many years ago from Texas and found the beaches along St. Augustine to be so pretty and the water so clear . Of course we think the same water is cloudy and dirty . I thought, you should see Panama City Beach! Of course this was in the 80's and 90's so I have no idea what PCB looks like now.

Kristi


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh, and since I am already starting to receive texting and calls from "the world" I assume the "party" has begun.


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and since I am already starting to receive texting and calls from "the world" I assume the "party" has begun.



How dare they start without you


----------



## BambiLover

Floydian said:


> A good idea. I made that drive _(and then some)_ a few years back when I moved here from Nevada. There should be some nice spots near Pensacola that won't be too far from I-10.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bound2travel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, the beaches along the panhandle are much prettier than the beaches on the atlantic side (north end of FL that is). My aunt visited many years ago from Texas and found the beaches along St. Augustine to be so pretty and the water so clear . Of course we think the same water is cloudy and dirty . I thought, you should see Panama City Beach! Of course this was in the 80's and 90's so I have no idea what PCB looks like now.
> 
> Kristi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beaches in Texas aren't as nice!  lol  I have another person, loaning the GPS, that wants me to drive over to Daytona and up to head back home.  However, I don't think that the girls will be up for that much longer of a drive.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sha

Floydian said:


> A quick note...
> 
> Friday the 15th, Monorail Crawl night...that night is also EMH at Epcot from 9pm-Midnight. Just sharing info in case it doesn't take 3-4 hours to hit the bars along the Monorail. But by the sounds of this crew, that could last until Sunday.



That is true... the bars close at Midnight also, and if you are not in Epcot before it closes you are SOL.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and since I am already starting to receive texting and calls from "the world" I assume the "party" has begun.




The phonecall I got last night was totally unexpected but so funny!  

And Darcy come on...you know the party doesn't begin until you get there...this is the pre-party.


----------



## Sha

BambiLover said:


> Floydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good idea. I made that drive _(and then some)_ a few years back when I moved here from Nevada. There should be some nice spots near Pensacola that won't be too far from I-10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beaches in Texas aren't as nice!  lol  I have another person, loaning the GPS, that wants me to drive over to Daytona and up to head back home.  However, I don't think that the girls will be up for that much longer of a drive.
Click to expand...



Daytona is nice... Ormond Beach (a bit further up) is nice too.... and the beaches on the gulf coast are different to me than the East coast ones. And to stop at Panama City, Destin, Ft. Walton are good places to stop along the panhandle.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Daytona is nice... Ormond Beach (a bit further up) is nice too.... and the beaches on the gulf coast are different to me than the East coast ones. And to stop at Panama City, Destin, Ft. Walton are good places to stop along the panhandle.



Destin is quite nice...and further down to SanDestin as well.  I kinda miss that place.


----------



## ahoff

I wonder if Kadani Village allows pool hopping?  Looks like a nice slide there!


----------



## BambiLover

Sha said:


> Daytona is nice... Ormond Beach (a bit further up) is nice too.... and the beaches on the gulf coast are different to me than the East coast ones. And to stop at Panama City, Destin, Ft. Walton are good places to stop along the panhandle.



We'll be in the Ft Walton/Destin area by morning on the 16th, so I'm aiming for us to stop there and hang at the beach a bit.  Be a good place to stretch legs for me (driving all night) and them (just waking up).  

While I'm up for driving over to Daytona, etc, I'm just not sure they will be.  I love road trips, mostly because you can adjust however you need to in order to see whatever you would like to stop and view.  But, that's me.  Now, if I'm on a time crunch, just get in and shut up and I'll get us there.


----------



## buena vista

ahoff said:


> I wonder if Kadani Village allows pool hopping?  Looks like a nice slide there!



Not according to this from the DVC:

According to DVC Sales Director Mike Brunson, the new pool complex will be open to all guests staying at either Kidani Village or Jambo House at Disney's Animal Kindom Lodge and Villas. 

This should put to rest speculation that use of the new pool may be limited to guests registered at Kidani Village only.

As for pool hopping to the Kidani Village pool, that will not be an option. 

One of the perks of Disney Vacation Club ownership is the ability to "pool hop" to other Walt Disney World resort pools when using DVC points to stay at a Vacation Club resort. Two resorts' pools are currently excluded from the pool hopping rules: Stormalong Bay at Disney's Yacht and Beach Club and Uzima pool at AKL. Samawati Springs and Uwanja Camp will be added to the list of pools to which DVC members cannot pool hop.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Well, Poo Poo on them ;p


----------



## watank

Beavis said:


> I had to send my phone in to see if they can fix a couple of buttons - I hope they can so I can get it back in time for my trip and time to program everyone number in.



Who's your carrier? Can they repair/replace the phone at one of their retail stores? Was a few years ago, but I was able to get the screen on my Nextel phone replaced while I waited (ran over it by accident when it popped off my belt clip without me noticing... )

-Ken
(One more week! )


----------



## sand2270

ok I got everyone's phone number, name and dis handle programmed into my phone and grouped under Disney and Disney 2...

Graeme you are under Disney 2 since you snubbed me...




LOL just kidding...the groups only hold so many numbers which is why I had to create 2, but they are alphabetical so Graeme you made the cut and are in the first group.  But watch yourself cause I can recategorize you at any time.


----------



## black562




----------



## dismem98

Gee Joe,

I don't have your number and thought you would be ther in May the way you are posting.

So why not??

You really should be going next week with all your input.


----------



## black562

dismem98 said:


> Gee Joe,
> 
> I don't have your number and thought you would be ther in May the way you are posting.
> 
> So why not??
> 
> You really should be going next week with all your input.



Yes I know...maybe next time.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good mornin Disney May Meet peeps!!!

I know that a lot of you are on the one week countdown now, and some of us are less than a week, and I hope everyone is just fully prepared for the Florida sun, good times, great food, awesome bars, and wonderful people!!! I need to get through 5 more days before I leave..      

Today will be filled with  and  with  dreams of 
Can't wait to meet awesome  and  's and to say  to  and  without  to the .
Can't wait to see some  and until then we will all be 



Robin, I brought in the band just for you!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good mornin Disney May Meet peeps!!!
> 
> I know that a lot of you are on the one week countdown now, and some of us are less than a week, and I hope everyone is just fully prepared for the Florida sun, good times, great food, awesome bars, and wonderful people!!! I need to get through 5 more days before I leave..
> 
> Today will be filled with  and  with  dreams of
> Can't wait to meet awesome  and  's and to say  to  and  without  to the .
> Can't wait to see some  and until then we will all be
> 
> 
> 
> Robin, I brought in the band just for you!!!!



Priceless Tracy.  And yes. . .only 6 more work nights for me and then I am off to WDW.  WOO HOO! Can't wait to meet up with my peeps.


----------



## Floydian

BambiLover said:


> We'll be in the Ft Walton/Destin area by morning on the 16th, so I'm aiming for us to stop there and hang at the beach a bit.  Be a good place to stretch legs for me (driving all night) and them (just waking up).
> 
> While I'm up for driving over to Daytona, etc, I'm just not sure they will be.  I love road trips, mostly because you can adjust however you need to in order to see whatever you would like to stop and view.  But, that's me.  Now, if I'm on a time crunch, just get in and shut up and I'll get us there.



HAHAHA! I'm exactly the same way! In fact, my best "vacation" in the past 5 years was when I drove cross country to move from Nevada to Florida over the course of 6-7 days. I had no schedule and no plans so I "just went". It was so relaxing to know that I could stop when I wanted, or not if I didn't. Check out some little Point of Interest, or even take half a day to visit the Grand Canyon. Oh, and I had my dog with me, so I was stopping every couple of hours anyway to stretch our legs, which prevented me from any loooong, rushed, frantic stretches. 

By comparison, when I was in my early 20's, I made the drive from Reno to LA multiple times, and would try to better my time each way. It was about a 450 mile trip, and I think my best was to make it with only one stop in about 6.5 hours. So if there's a plan or a time crunch, then just sit down, shut up, and if you have a weak stomach, you may want to cover your eyes!


----------



## ahoff

buena vista said:


> Not according to this from the DVC:
> 
> As for pool hopping to the Kidani Village pool, that will not be an option.




I knew some pools are not allowed, didn't see the part restricting this one.  Maybe just a monorail pool hop, or look at this as a challange.


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good mornin Disney May Meet peeps!!!
> 
> I know that a lot of you are on the one week countdown now, and some of us are less than a week, and I hope everyone is just fully prepared for the Florida sun, good times, great food, awesome bars, and wonderful people!!! I need to get through 5 more days before I leave..
> 
> Today will be filled with  and  with  dreams of
> Can't wait to meet awesome  and  's and to say  to  and  without  to the .
> Can't wait to see some  and until then we will all be
> 
> 
> 
> Robin, I brought in the band just for you!!!!



Very impressive clip art - you hit the limit so I can't add to it.


----------



## jeffl34

Just 3 more sleeps,,,, and im there!!!!!


----------



## Beavis

Well got my phone back  working great. Now I can put everyone in it. 
Going to be a busy day with laundry and packing. One more sleep and another day at work and I will be in for the long day of travel and first day in florida. First day will actually be going to Universal Studios.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Beavis said:


> Well got my phone back  working great. Now I can put everyone in it.
> Going to be a busy day with laundry and packing. One more sleep and another day at work and I will be in for the long day of travel and first day in florida. First day will actually be going to Universal Studios.



Thank goodness, I would die without my phone.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good mornin Disney May Meet peeps!!!
> 
> I know that a lot of you are on the one week countdown now, and some of us are less than a week, and I hope everyone is just fully prepared for the Florida sun, good times, great food, awesome bars, and wonderful people!!! I need to get through 5 more days before I leave..
> 
> Today will be filled with  and  with  dreams of
> Can't wait to meet awesome  and  's and to say  to  and  without  to the .
> Can't wait to see some  and until then we will all be
> 
> 
> Robin, I brought in the band just for you!!!!



You called in the band!!!!WHOOHOOO! I am SO ready!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

ahoff said:


> I knew some pools are not allowed, didn't see the part restricting this one.  Maybe just a monorail pool hop, or look at this as a challange.



Make sure you get Tom in on this action...he loves the pool slide challenges


----------



## sand2270

this time next week I will be getting ready to go to the airport YEEHAW!!

the Disney World dreams are already starting...a sign that it is getting close.  I had the weirdest dream last night...Andrea and I had a very strange room in WDW, I kept getting important calls from work and at some point I was flying a helicopter upside down with my brother.  WTH??  Very strange dream.


----------



## BambiLover

Floydian said:


> HAHAHA! I'm exactly the same way! In fact, my best "vacation" in the past 5 years was when I drove cross country to move from Nevada to Florida over the course of 6-7 days. I had no schedule and no plans so I "just went". It was so relaxing to know that I could stop when I wanted, or not if I didn't. Check out some little Point of Interest, or even take half a day to visit the Grand Canyon. Oh, and I had my dog with me, so I was stopping every couple of hours anyway to stretch our legs, which prevented me from any loooong, rushed, frantic stretches.
> 
> By comparison, when I was in my early 20's, I made the drive from Reno to LA multiple times, and would try to better my time each way. It was about a 450 mile trip, and I think my best was to make it with only one stop in about 6.5 hours. So if there's a plan or a time crunch, then just sit down, shut up, and if you have a weak stomach, you may want to cover your eyes!




  That's totally up my alley.  I'll see some little "museum" that's maybe a tiny building, and think it's interesting, so I'll make everyone stop and go to it.    They love me for it!

Last year, one girl friend and I had to go be in a wedding, and we drove.  Rented a house for the weekend, 3rd friend met us there.  So, since we drove, and the house allowed pets, we took all our dogs.  Well, the two of us driving took our dogs.  She had one, I had my 3.  It was the first time I took my Border Collie (working dog) on a vacay that didn't involve livestock!  But, the pups had a blast and enjoyed themselves thoroughly, and we loved being able to take our girls with us for the weekend.  Made it that much more fun - except when it came time to sleeping.  Somehow, all 4 ended up on my bed....


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Make sure you get Tom in on this action...he loves the pool slide challenges


----------



## black562

.


----------



## Carrieannew

Is everyone packed??

I thought about it. But well yeah its the thought that counts right?!

Somehow someway I will be packed before Weds night.


----------



## sand2270

Carrieannew said:


> Is everyone packed??
> 
> I thought about it. But well yeah its the thought that counts right?!
> 
> Somehow someway I will be packed before Weds night.




I had to order a new suitcase since the zipper broke on mine...so it is in my bedroom and I have stuff scattered everywhere.  Going to focus on packing this weekend.  I already have my daughter about 75% packed for our trip.  I got her a bunch of new summer clothes for the trip and told her she can't wear them until than so it was pretty easy to pack for her.  Just threw all the new clothes into her bag.


----------



## APB513

Carrieannew said:


> Is everyone packed??
> 
> I thought about it. But well yeah its the thought that counts right?!
> 
> Somehow someway I will be packed before Weds night.




I'm leaving next Tuesday and I probably won't start packing until Monday night


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I have some things folded on the bed...does that count??


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> Is everyone packed??
> 
> I thought about it. But well yeah its the thought that counts right?!
> 
> Somehow someway I will be packed before Weds night.



I have begun to sort and launder....lol But thats really about it.. all my summer clothes have been put away for so long! LOL It seems like forever since I last wore them! I am so super excited, it is like fun to do laundry!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Whooo hoooo 5 days!!!


----------



## buena vista

I'm happy to say I've done some shopping and even some laying out of clothes for the May trip - as someone who really doesn't like to shop (I like having shopped, not actually doing it) and a champion procrastinator when it comes to packing for a trip, this is a big deal for me. 

One more weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!


----------



## black562

buena vista said:


> I'm happy to say I've done some shopping and even some laying out of clothes for the May trip - as someone who really doesn't like to shop (I like having shopped, not actually doing it) and a champion procrastinator when it comes to packing for a trip, this is a big deal for me.
> 
> One more weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!



Yeah, I know the feeling.  I seem to be able to plan everything months out, until it comes to packing.


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> I'm happy to say I've done some shopping and even some laying out of clothes for the May trip - as someone who really doesn't like to shop (I like having shopped, not actually doing it) and a champion procrastinator when it comes to packing for a trip, this is a big deal for me.
> 
> One more weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!!



Woo Hoo!


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Is everyone packed??
> 
> I thought about it. But well yeah its the thought that counts right?!
> 
> Somehow someway I will be packed before Weds night.



Im not even packed for my trip tomorrow... but planning to pack this evening when I get back from Pinning for a former classmate.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Im not even packed for my trip tomorrow... but planning to pack this evening when I get back from Pinning for a former classmate.



You should really just keep a wardrobe down there permenately ya know?  How many trips have you got planned so far for the rest of this year?


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> You should really just keep a wardrobe down there permenately ya know?  How many trips have you got planned so far for the rest of this year?



Ohhhh I like that idea!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL ummm planned???? like 7-8 more trips???  not counting tomorrow.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> Ohhhh I like that idea!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL ummm planned???? like 7-8 more trips???  not counting tomorrow.



I got 1 day and then 8 days, does that count?

I know I know...murphy bed right?


----------



## bound2travel

Two things.

First, I'm sitting in the corner with my arms crossed, beating my feet on the floor and pouting (lip out so far a 747 could land).    Why? I went to the eye doctor today and I have to get..... progressive lens  
I don't mind getting older, I just don't want to be constantly reminded. 

Second, the last two days have been strange at the library. Everyone is coming in to get the KFC coupon from Oprah. Of course the website remembers what computers have printed them and won't let a second person get them. People didn't like that. Then, you drive down the street and there is a HUGE line of cars trying to get into KFC. Just too funny. 

thank goodness I have Disney next week. 

Kristi


----------



## sand2270

bound2travel said:


> Two things.
> 
> First, I'm sitting in the corner with my arms crossed, beating my feet on the floor and pouting (lip out so far a 747 could land).    Why? I went to the eye doctor today and I have to get..... progressive lens
> I don't mind getting older, I just don't want to be constantly reminded.
> 
> Second, the last two days have been strange at the library. Everyone is coming in to get the KFC coupon from Oprah. Of course the website remembers what computers have printed them and won't let a second person get them. People didn't like that. Then, you drive down the street and there is a HUGE line of cars trying to get into KFC. Just too funny.
> 
> thank goodness I have Disney next week.
> 
> Kristi




what the heck is the coupon about, I got an email about that earlier but haven't had time to look at it yet?


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

Gang, you're gonna have to pull me off the DisMeet list.  Circumstances have arisen where it is necessary for me to stay here in Minnesota next weekend.  Have a drink or three for me. 

And don't worry, I haven't disappeared.  I've been lurking around.


----------



## watank

bound2travel said:


> Two things.
> 
> First, I'm sitting in the corner with my arms crossed, beating my feet on the floor and pouting (lip out so far a 747 could land).    Why? I went to the eye doctor today and I have to get..... progressive lens
> I don't mind getting older, I just don't want to be constantly reminded.
> 
> Second, the last two days have been strange at the library. Everyone is coming in to get the KFC coupon from Oprah. Of course the website remembers what computers have printed them and won't let a second person get them. People didn't like that. Then, you drive down the street and there is a HUGE line of cars trying to get into KFC. Just too funny.
> 
> thank goodness I have Disney next week.
> 
> Kristi



Is that what everyone's been trying to print at work? Our antivirus is flagging the coupon printer as malware so I've been getting email notifications about it since yesterday 

-Ken


----------



## Sha

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> Gang, you're gonna have to pull me off the DisMeet list.  Circumstances have arisen where it is necessary for me to stay here in Minnesota next weekend.  Have a drink or three for me.
> 
> And don't worry, I haven't disappeared.  I've been lurking around.



Sorry to hear that...


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> I got 1 day and then 8 days, does that count?
> 
> I know I know...murphy bed right?



I dont know... does it??? But that is still one trip isn't it? All you are doing is switching resorts.


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> I dont know... does it??? But that is still one trip isn't it? All you are doing is switching resorts.



Pre-trip, trip before the trip, remember?  Its beyond the trip, its not part of the trip...trip before the trip....and nothing's out there but sea and birds and fish.  (inside joke)


----------



## Beavis

Well it's 1am westcoast time, doing laundry now work has been tight getting things done. Only 21 more hours and I get on the plane for a night flight to Orlando with a whole day to start my vacation in Orlando for a long saturday.


----------



## APB513

bound2travel said:


> Two things.
> 
> First, I'm sitting in the corner with my arms crossed, beating my feet on the floor and pouting (lip out so far a 747 could land).    Why? I went to the eye doctor today and I have to get..... progressive lens
> I don't mind getting older, I just don't want to be constantly reminded.
> 
> Second, the last two days have been strange at the library. Everyone is coming in to get the KFC coupon from Oprah. Of course the website remembers what computers have printed them and won't let a second person get them. People didn't like that. Then, you drive down the street and there is a HUGE line of cars trying to get into KFC. Just too funny.
> 
> thank goodness I have Disney next week.
> 
> Kristi



A couple people at work were able to print more than one coupon from their computers.  But I heard that after a while, most people could only print one.



sand2270 said:


> what the heck is the coupon about, I got an email about that earlier but haven't had time to look at it yet?



Oprah and KFC are giving away a two piece Grilled Chicken meal.  You had to download the coupon by Tuesday but you have until May 19th to use it (Mother's Day is excluded).  I printed one but I have not used it yet.

I've tasted KFC's new grilled chicken.  It's very good.  And with it being free, that makes it taste even better 



watank said:


> Is that what everyone's been trying to print at work? Our antivirus is flagging the coupon printer as malware so I've been getting email notifications about it since yesterday
> 
> -Ken


----------



## buena vista

Officially 1 week from now, in regular time (less than that using Disney math of course )


----------



## jeffl34

Hey Tracy,,,, i tried to call you to tell you that the goat swimies that you order came in... i will pick them up for you


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

jeffl34 said:


> Hey Tracy,,,, i tried to call you to tell you that the goat swimies that you order came in... i will pick them up for you



Yay Jeff!!! Bring them with you to Jellyrolls Wednesday night! I will probably need them for the hot tub after!!!

Did you get the ones with the ram curved horns like I requested?


----------



## jeffl34

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay Jeff!!! Bring them with you to Jellyrolls Wednesday night! I will probably need them for the hot tub after!!!
> 
> Did you get the ones with the ram curved horns like I requested?




So I got them and I have bad news..... They sent the sheep ones instead but that are cute and if you squeeze the nose they go bahhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

jeffl34 said:


> So I got them and I have bad news..... They sent the sheep ones instead but that are cute and if you squeeze the nose they go bahhhhhhhhhh.



Awwwwww sheep!!! I like sheep! No horns at all on them is there? I don't want to take anyone's eye out!


----------



## jeffl34

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Awwwwww sheep!!! I like sheep! No horns at all on them is there? I don't want to take anyone's eye out!




They will look good with your tropical outfit on Friday night!!!! It is suppose to be a fun trip so nothing that can poke out your eyes


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

jeffl34 said:


> They will look good with your tropical outfit on Friday night!!!! It is suppose to be a fun trip so nothing that can poke out your eyes



Thanks Jeff! I love the tropical look... Are you going to bring your conductor hat?  

Note to self: No sharp objects at face level. It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye!!!


----------



## jeffl34

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks Jeff! I love the tropical look... Are you going to bring your conductor hat?
> 
> Note to self: No sharp objects at face level. It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye!!!



I will make sure they have only plastic forks there,,,, it is not my fault that Robin makes me make train noises on the monorail with random hoooooo hooooo... what do you want me to do?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

jeffl34 said:


> I will make sure they have only plastic forks there,,,, it is not my fault that Robin makes me make train noises on the monorail with random hoooooo hooooo... what do you want me to do?


Yep Blame the Blonde... maybe put a flower on your hat? LOL


----------



## jeffl34

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yep Blame the Blonde... maybe put a flower on your hat? LOL



back in the day when you were eating the paint chips...did you find that the blue taste the best? I was a fan of the green


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jeffl34 said:


> I will make sure they have only plastic forks there,,,, it is not my fault that Robin makes me make train noises on the monorail with random hoooooo hooooo... what do you want me to do?



Thanks, Jeff. I have a fear of the real silver forks...lol 

All the goat talk and now talking about the train noises is getting me so ready to go!!! I want to hear them after you have a few drinks


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Oprah and KFC are giving away a two piece Grilled Chicken meal.  You had to download the coupon by Tuesday but you have until May 19th to use it (Mother's Day is excluded).  I printed one but I have not used it yet.



As much of a bargain hunter and coupon lover I am, I hate crowds more.  Won't be heading over there anytime soon.



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks Jeff! I love the tropical look... Are you going to bring your conductor hat?
> 
> Note to self: No sharp objects at face level. It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye!!!



What the heck are you guys talking about?  Are we supposed to dress up?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Jeff thinks we should all sport our tropical attire for the monorail crawl.
I don't have anything tropical, so I will be winging it...


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Jeff thinks we should all sport our tropical attire for the monorail crawl.
> I don't have anything tropical, so I will be winging it...



you'll just have to wear a smile  

(I'm so paying for that one)


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Jeff thinks we should all sport our tropical attire for the monorail crawl.
> I don't have anything tropical, so I will be winging it...



Ok Roseanne, we have discussed this...I have you covered!LOL

You can choose between:
1.)the coconut bra and grass skirt I packed 

OR

2.) raid Tom's closet and snap up one of his tropical shirt collection Disney Hawaiian shirts ( I hear he is loaded with them)


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Ok Roseanne, we have discussed this...I have you covered!LOL
> 
> You can choose between:
> 1.)the coconut bra and grass skirt I packed
> 
> OR
> 
> 2.) raid Tom's closet and snap up one of his tropical shirt collection Disney Hawaiian shirts ( I hear he is loaded with them)



ahem.. I own three (3) tropical shirts, none of which will fit RoseAnne; ergo, she's left with option #1 above, or my earlier suggestion


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> ahem.. I own three (3) tropical shirts, none of which will fit RoseAnne; ergo, she's left with option #1 above, or my earlier suggestion



I was thinking shirt dress maybe...but no worries Tom, once Roseanne spends some time at my handy dandy POP room bar, she will be wearing both the smile AND the coconut bra and grass skirt  

 In fact, you may be too at some point...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Jeff, I always preferred the seafoam green. 

Roseanne, I am just gonna wear a little sundress or something else comfortable. That screams tropical to me.  

Tom, you are definitely funny looking golf shirt man...lol And you know you have more than three pieces of Tropical attire. lol Don't worry we won't come and steal them. lol You can admit it!


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I was thinking shirt dress maybe...but no worries Tom, once Roseanne spends some time at my handy dandy POP room bar, she will be wearing both the smile AND the coconut bra and grass skirt
> 
> In fact, you may be too at some point...



LOL .. well, that's just something I'll have to see to believe.. 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Tom, you are definitely funny looking golf shirt man...lol And you know you have more than three pieces of Tropical attire. lol Don't worry we won't come and steal them. lol You can admit it!



golf shirts I have

and my idea of tropical attire is a pair of canvas shorts, sunglasses, and SPF30


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

What the heck?? I go to lunch and you have all been so busy discussing my attire...Geeeesh!

Hmmm, Robin, interesting options. How about I wear the coconut bra, grass skirt, smile, and then Tom's tropical shirt over it???


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

buena vista said:


> you'll just have to wear a smile
> 
> (I'm so paying for that one)



I am not going to fall for this trap...No Comment!!!
I don't want to make everyone on the boards start gagging!!! Ewe!!! (CR)


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Tom, you are definitely funny looking golf shirt man...lol And you know you have more than three pieces of Tropical attire. lol Don't worry we won't come and steal them. lol You can admit it!




Tracy- Tom may have more, but he is slimming down quite a bit and won't fit into them! I keep telling the guy to go get new clothes....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Tracy- Tom may have more, but he is slimming down quite a bit and won't fit into them! I keep telling the guy to go get new clothes....




Well good for Tom. 

I just realized that I have not posted my dancers!!

Using my Disney math, I have only 4 days to get through before I am on my way to fun in the sun!!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well good for Tom.
> 
> I just realized that I have not posted my dancers!!
> 
> Using my Disney math, I have only 4 days to get through before I am on my way to fun in the sun!!!



oh how you love your MIB dancers! lol

I've lost a little weight, but only about halfway toward my goal. I figure I'll gain some of it back this trip, but whatevah!! LOL


----------



## sand2270

I am doing wash and have started packing.  I downloaded the new Depeche Mode cd and have that playing in the background.  It's a good night...maybe I will pour myself a glass of wine ...I am getting so excited!!  I have my bag of mini's (vodka, rum, bailey's, etc.) all ready to go for the plane ride Matty!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> I am doing wash and have started packing.  I downloaded the new Depeche Mode cd and have that playing in the background.  It's a good night...maybe I will pour myself a glass of wine ...I am getting so excited!!  I have my bag of mini's (vodka, rum, bailey's, etc.) all ready to go for the plane ride Matty!


Yay for a mini bag of mini booze! LOL I can't wait to afterparty with you girls once you arrive!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay for a mini bag of mini booze! LOL I can't wait to afterparty with you girls once you arrive!!



Good morning peeps, 4 more nights of work and then I catch a plane to Orlando. . .WDW here I come. WOO HOO. . .

Safe travels to those going this weekend and just in case I am preoccupied the next couple days, 

HAPPY EARLY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE MOMS HERE.


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay for a mini bag of mini booze! LOL I can't wait to afterparty with you girls once you arrive!!



LOL Yeah for a bag of booze...love it!  

I think you missed the party on facebook last night.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning peeps, 4 more nights of work and then I catch a plane to Orlando. . .WDW here I come. WOO HOO. . .
> 
> Safe travels to those going this weekend and just in case I am preoccupied the next couple days,
> 
> HAPPY EARLY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE MOMS HERE.



Too bad you aren't flying out with me and Matty...it would be like the Vegas taxi rides all over again!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

hahaha Amy, I read what you didn't delete this morning! LOL I needed some sleep last night so I hit the sack early on! I missed you girls' silliness, a drunk text from Graeme, and who knows what else! LOL

Three days to get through til I am at the World!!!


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> hahaha Amy, I read what you didn't delete this morning! LOL I needed some sleep last night so I hit the sack early on! I missed you girls' silliness, a drunk text from Graeme, and who knows what else! LOL
> 
> Three days to get through til I am at the World!!!



I didn't delete a lot but there were a couple things on there I thought it would be best to remove.

I got a text from Graeme dissing my music choices. I so often need a smiley that sticks it tongue out!


----------



## black562




----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> I didn't delete a lot but there were a couple things on there I thought it would be best to remove.
> 
> I got a text from Graeme dissing my music choices. I so often need a smiley that sticks it tongue out!



That Graeme is hilarious!!! I bet he looks like this at about 2 am... 

As for the tongue smileys.. there are a couple to choose from this one is kinda a nice tongue..  And then there is this creepy tongue one...

The smiley that is me today is this one  I'm so excited, I just finished my last minute trip shopping!!!


----------



## Floydian

Oh...by the way...in case anyone hasn't checked the weather lately...the current temperature in Orlando is...

*101 degrees!*

    

Edit: And no, it's not a dry heat!


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> That Graeme is hilarious!!! I bet he looks like this at about 2 am...
> 
> As for the tongue smileys.. there are a couple to choose from this one is kinda a nice tongue..  And then there is this creepy tongue one...
> 
> The smiley that is me today is this one  I'm so excited, I just finished my last minute trip shopping!!!




oh there they are.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Floydian said:


> Oh...by the way...in case anyone hasn't checked the weather lately...the current temperature in Orlando is...
> 
> *101 degrees!*
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And no, it's not a dry heat!



Yay for heat!! Yay for sun!! Thats what swimming pools and air conditioning are for! LOL I can't wait!!!!!!  I started outfit organizing and packing.. got all of my day outfits and night outifits together, and now I gotta figure out how to pack this liquor! LOL My friend is moving and has a ton of bubble wrap, I think i will give her a call...lol


----------



## PirateMel

Floydian said:


> Oh...by the way...in case anyone hasn't checked the weather lately...the current temperature in Orlando is...
> 
> *101 degrees!*
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And no, it's not a dry heat!



Woo Hoo


----------



## Sha

It's suppose to cool down though next week! It is hot here at the world today! Been great though...


----------



## bound2travel

Sha said:


> It's suppose to cool down though next week! It is hot here at the world today! Been great though...



How are the crowds so far? I can't wait to get there on Wednesday.


----------



## Floydian

bound2travel said:


> How are the crowds so far? I can't wait to get there on Wednesday.



I stopped by for a few hours this morning before work. It wasn't too terribly bad at MK. Though I think I was in a bad mood today, because every little thing was bothering me (people blocking doorways, kids bumping me every three steps in line, crowds of 10 or more deciding that standing shoulder to shoulder in the middle of the walkway is the best place to stop and chat...)

Though the kicker was that when I left at about 11:15am not one, not two, but FOUR parking trams in a row refused to pick people up to take them to back to their cars. I left after the second one and walked the mile+ to mine, though I saw the other two empty trams go by me along the way. So I asked the guy on the last one if they bother to pick people up, and he said "I told you to wait for the next one". Which did nothing more than confirm my suspicion that the fourth tram was, in fact, the same as the FIRST one that had left us there. So they were already on round two of not giving rides. Man was I ticked off about that one...silly, probably, but on a hot day when I'm in a bad mood...


----------



## AnimalKingdomLover15

Hello All,
I was reading the posts here. I am coming down on May 11th doing my second solo....and on my birthday!! lol so where will everyone be?


----------



## sand2270

oy...things went downhill today.  I went househunting this morning which went well...I think I found a house I may make an offer on.  I want to go back and take some measurements though.

Than we got home and I started feeling icky...now I feel really icky.  At least it is coming on now instead of during vacation which is when I usually get sick.  Hopefully it will pass by Thursday.


----------



## Floydian

sand2270 said:


> oy...things went downhill today.  I went househunting this morning which went well...I think I found a house I may make an offer on.  I want to go back and take some measurements though.
> 
> Than we got home and I started feeling icky...now I feel really icky.  At least it is coming on now instead of during vacation which is when I usually get sick.  Hopefully it will pass by Thursday.



Ugh. Sick is never fun. Mine always seems to happen on my "weekends". Great for not missing work and making the boss happy, not so much for rest and relaxation. But hey, sick today, party next week!!


----------



## Sha

bound2travel said:


> How are the crowds so far? I can't wait to get there on Wednesday.



Crowds were not bad at Epcot or MK today... was nice. Didnt have any of the parking issues that Brad had. Had a wonderful day and my sister said that she now understands why I love coming to WDW. She likes the adult side of Disney a lot


----------



## sand2270

how about the weather?  As of right now I have no pants or jeans packed.  Any need for those items?

EDIT:  Ok I am just a big old flake this weekend.  There are like 5 posts about weather right above mine.  Nevermind.


----------



## sand2270

Floydian said:


> Ugh. Sick is never fun. Mine always seems to happen on my "weekends". Great for not missing work and making the boss happy, not so much for rest and relaxation. But hey, sick today, party next week!!



I know...blah.  I started with a tickle in my throat last night and I have been coughing and now my throat really hurts.  If it was going to happen I am glad it was now.  Between the two trips, budget planning cycle at work, my back issues, and looking for a house I think I have just worn myself down.


----------



## tojoes

The time is here!!! Yoo Hoo!! - plane leaves in just 4 hours!! I'll be in Orlando by 10am!! ...... can't wait to meet all you guys in the coming days.... and embark on our Quest!!! hahahaha - see you all soon -


----------



## bound2travel

sand2270 said:


> oy...things went downhill today.  I went househunting this morning which went well...I think I found a house I may make an offer on.  I want to go back and take some measurements though.
> 
> Than we got home and I started feeling icky...now I feel really icky.  At least it is coming on now instead of during vacation which is when I usually get sick.  Hopefully it will pass by Thursday.




I hear alcohol is good for killing germs 

Seriously, I hope you feel better soon.

Kristi


----------



## Sha

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms... beautiful day here in the world. My mom has loved this trip and my sister did too  Heading home after at trip to DTD (of course only to be back later this week )


----------



## nurse.darcy

AnimalKingdomLover15 said:


> Hello All,
> I was reading the posts here. I am coming down on May 11th doing my second solo....and on my birthday!! lol so where will everyone be?



Okay the official meet is the weekend 14th through 18th.  some will be there earlier and some later, but that is the official meet weekend.  Friday the 15th we are doing the Monorail crawl (bar hopping) starting at 9:00 p.m. at Tambu Lounge at the Poly. . .we monorail from there.


----------



## Anna77

Well tomorrow I'm WDW bound. Can't believe it's almost here. Check In for All Star Movies went very smoothly. I check in and printed my boarding pass for Southwest airlines.



                                    Anna


----------



## APB513

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!* ​
I've been quite busy the past few days getting ready for my trip.  I am so excited that I just can't hide it 

Looking forward to meeting everyone this week 

*Only 2 more sleeps before I get to WDW​*
​


----------



## Beavis

*Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms out there.*

Well I finally made it to the world last night after not getting to the airport on time. Today had a great day at Busch Gardens, monday Universal Studios Islands.

I ended up in the 90's section of Pop 4th floor, not to bad of a room. Had the rental car for the other parks and a stop at WalMart for supplies. 

Well off to bed off to bed to catch 6 hours of sleep to hit the parks. Maybe see some of you around


----------



## Floydian

WooHoo! People are already on site! Maybe I should get sick the next two days and hit the parks instead of work?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

I can't wait to go!!!!!!!!

2 more sleeps and 2 dancing bananas!!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Hi guys updating from the plane about 1 hour till I land! Southwest is testing wi-fi on some of their planes so I figures I would say hi! Cant wait to see you all Friday! Can't wait to check into pop and head over to the mk! See you all soon and Safe travels!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning fellow Disers!!!
Happy belated Mother's Day to my Girlfriends with kiddos!

Only a few more sleeps for me...I can't wait to meet all of you and share some memories and drinks! Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

HELLO GOOD PEEPS. . . Woo Hoo its almost time.  Can't wait to finish packing and get my 244 out of here. . .can't wait to see ALL of my DIS peeps. . .

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## watank

One more work day! 

-Ken


----------



## sand2270

ugh I got really sick.  Not sure what I caught but I have been running a fever since yesterday.  Seems to have finally broken.  All I have done the last two days is sleep.  My mom came over to bring me some gingerale, etc. and was wearing a mask so she wouldn't catch it lol.

At least it happened now, hopefully I will be all better by Thursday.


----------



## libertybell7

Heres to feeling better...


----------



## sand2270

libertybell7 said:


> Heres to feeling better...



thanks


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> hopefully I will be all better by Thursday.





Well, you have three days to fully recover!  Good thing you are catching up on your sleep now.....


----------



## feistygalkmc

I'm pretty much packed aside from a few odds & ends , I have every medication you could think of in my suitcase (plenty of excedrin for the hangovers ) a TON of bandaids and various other medical supplies just in case my druken-ness causes me or anyone else in my party(really my party in the literal sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




) at the time is injured ,  couple packs of wet ones in case I get sticky from all the drinks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 2 packs of kleenex and a sudoko book for the plane if I get bored.

I spent more time getting everything else together than I did picking out my clothes. I hope everyone has good flights and no delays at the airport. 
Instead of dancers I'll use these cute little guys for my countdown, just 2 more days for me!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Hello everyone.
This thread is going to get slow soon, most of us will be in the world in the next few days...except for those who are already there...
I wish everyone a safe trip. I'll see you all real soon.
I know I will be well taken care of with the first aid room, bar room and the travelling first aid lady!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

1 More Day!!!!!!!!!

Just wanted to wish everyone safe travels and a reminder that the bar will be OPEN at POP daily, so grab a mixer and stop by for a beverage or two.

We tend to open the bar during our afternoon pool breaks and before going out at night 

Cheers to good times ahead!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I'm goin to WDW Tomorrow!!!!



Can't wait to see everyone, meet everyone, and have a nice week of relaxation, sunshine, and good times with great friends!

I just need to gather the stuff and shove it into suitcase(s) and get my butt on a plane!!!


----------



## Floydian

Should I print out some addresses, phone numbers, and maps with directions for the local jail and bail bonds places, just in case?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Floydian said:


> Should I print out some addresses, phone numbers, and maps with directions for the local jail and bail bonds places, just in case?




Haha Brad... This group is a lot less dangerous than it seems.  We engage in good clean fun...LOL Really... We might fall over drunk, but that is more of an ambulance call than a police call.


----------



## buena vista

Just 3 days now! Looking forward to (re)uniting with great friends, and enjoying plenty of laughs and fun! 

Safe travels to everyone this week!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Floydian said:


> Should I print out some addresses, phone numbers, and maps with directions for the local jail and bail bonds places, just in case?



Couldn't hurt...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Just 3 days now! Looking forward to (re)uniting with great friends, and enjoying plenty of laughs and fun!
> 
> Safe travels to everyone this week!



If you used proper Disney Math, it would only be 2 days!!! LOL


----------



## PirateMel

Are we there Yet ?
 - two more sleeps.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> If you used proper Disney Math, it would only be 2 days!!! LOL



right! lol.. for those not familiar with the magic of Disney math, it kinda works like this: Disney desserts + Disney drinks = 0 calories.


----------



## Floydian

buena vista said:


> right! lol.. for those not familiar with the magic of Disney math, it kinda works like this: Disney desserts + Disney drinks = 0 calories.



Good math! Too bad my expanding waistline hasn't agreed with it so far.


----------



## sand2270

both my DD and I are still sick...no improvements in our temperatures so we are heading to urgent care today.  I don't believe this.  Whatever I have I hope I can kick it by Thursday.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

sand2270 said:


> both my DD and I are still sick...no improvements in our temperatures so we are heading to urgent care today.  I don't believe this.  Whatever I have I hope I can kick it by Thursday.


Get better Amy!! hugs!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Floydian said:


> Good math! Too bad my expanding waistline hasn't agreed with it so far.


Mine either ...lol
But it is a good rationalization while I stuff my face full of giant pretzels, Dole Whips, and Tonga Toast!


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> both my DD and I are still sick...no improvements in our temperatures so we are heading to urgent care today.  I don't believe this.  Whatever I have I hope I can kick it by Thursday.



Sorry, - here is some pixie dust to make you better


----------



## bound2travel

Everything is packed except for the stuff I need tonight and in the morning. One more sleep and I'm heading south. 

 Hope Sand2270 feels better soon.  Tell them you need the good stuff 

I'll be checking into POP around 3:30pm tomorrow if all goes right.

Kristi


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I'm goin to WDW Tomorrow!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone, meet everyone, and have a nice week of relaxation, sunshine, and good times with great friends!
> 
> I just need to gather the stuff and shove it into suitcase(s) and get my butt on a plane!!!



Tracy, you and I pack similarly, except that I pack in those huge zip locks cause I don't want TSA touching my stuff. Gather, shove into zips and then the suitcase, zip it up and go get on the plane. . .

Anyway, Amy, you need to get better.  Hopefully you went to urgent care, got some tamiflu and antibiotics and are now resting comfortably on the couch in front of the TV. 

I might not have to work tonight, in which case I would actually have an extra day to get ready. . .OMG, whatever will I do. . .um, probably girls night in at Andrea's.

Safe travels to all of us traveling in the next few days, can't wait to reunite with my awesome friends from the last year and add some new ones into the mix. . .see you all real soon.  I'll be landing at MCO on the 14th at 10:56 a.m.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

I LOVE Southwest!!!!

Ok super excited here--somehow I just "convinced" Tracy to take an earlier flight tomorrow...the conversation went like this--

Me: Hey, stop me from changing our flight to the early one
Tracy: omg What are you doing?
Me: It's $20 more
Tracy: We do have that credit to use
Me: What do you think?
Tracy: I'm on the change flight page right now...
Me: Are you in?
Tracy: I'm in! I'm in! I did it!!!

LOL This is how we always end up in Florida...


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I LOVE Southwest!!!!
> 
> Ok super excited here--somehow I just "convinced" Tracy to take an earlier flight tomorrow...the conversation went like this--
> 
> Me: Hey, stop me from changing our flight to the early one
> Tracy: omg What are you doing?
> Me: It's $20 more
> Tracy: We do have that credit to use
> Me: What do you think?
> Tracy: I'm on the change flight page right now...
> Me: Are you in?
> Tracy: I'm in! I'm in! I did it!!!
> 
> LOL This is how we always end up in Florida...



 Classic!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I LOVE Southwest!!!!
> 
> Ok super excited here--somehow I just "convinced" Tracy to take an earlier flight tomorrow...the conversation went like this--
> 
> Me: Hey, stop me from changing our flight to the early one
> Tracy: omg What are you doing?
> Me: It's $20 more
> Tracy: We do have that credit to use
> Me: What do you think?
> Tracy: I'm on the change flight page right now...
> Me: Are you in?
> Tracy: I'm in! I'm in! I did it!!!
> 
> LOL This is how we always end up in Florida...



Hahahaha yes it is usually
"you wanna?"
"yeah, you wanna?"
"OK"
"Yay!" 

LOL
Thats how our September trip happened last year! LOL

OK.. better go finish getting everything ready!!!


----------



## Pygoplites

nurse.darcy said:


> Tracy, you and I pack similarly, except that I pack in those huge zip locks cause I don't want TSA touching my stuff. Gather, shove into zips and then the suitcase, zip it up and go get on the plane. . .
> 
> Anyway, Amy, you need to get better.  Hopefully you went to urgent care, got some tamiflu and antibiotics and are now resting comfortably on the couch in front of the TV.
> 
> I might not have to work tonight, in which case I would actually have an extra day to get ready. . .OMG, whatever will I do. . .um, probably girls night in at Andrea's.
> 
> Safe travels to all of us traveling in the next few days, can't wait to reunite with my awesome friends from the last year and add some new ones into the mix. . .see you all real soon.  I'll be landing at MCO on the 14th at 10:56 a.m.



LOL, I pack like that, too. I just need to weed out my pile of clothes. I always overpack.

Only 2 more days to go!! I'm having a really hard time staying focused at work and keep reading DISboard instead. Good thing I'm the boss or I could get in trouble. Maybe I should just issue myself a verbal warning. 

Best wishes to my fellow travelers. I look forward to making some new friends.

I land at MCO at noon on the 14th. I'm ready for some hot weather! I had on a long-sleeved wool sweater (and a T shirt underneath) yesterday and we actually had to turn the heat back on in the office.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Anyway, Amy, you need to get better.  Hopefully you went to urgent care, got some tamiflu and antibiotics and are now resting comfortably on the couch in front of the TV.



I just got back from urgent care.  I have the flu, my daughter doesn't.  I am leaving in a minute to get my prescription filled.  I asked about leaving Thursday and she said I should be ok.  I always get sick at the worst possible time.

btw it is not swine flu so please spare me the jokes I am not in the mood.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Amy-
I hope you and your daughter are feeling better quickly. I can't wait to meet you.


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Amy-
> I hope you and your daughter are feeling better quickly. I can't wait to meet you.



Thanks, can't wait to meet you too!  Poor Andrea is going to have to deal with me on the plane though I told her she is not obligated to sit next to me


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Well friends, this is my last post for a while, as I have to get up at 4am or so tomorrow to get to the airport and to WDW!!!!  I am going to do one last MIB because I love them...LOL



I'm goin to Disney World tomorrow! Whoo hooo!


----------



## Pygoplites

34 hours to go and I'm already packed...maybe a record for me. I must really need this vacation! My French bulldog is glued to me; I think she has figured out what's going on and is making sure that I get an extra dose of her *fragrance* before abandoning her for a few days. I look forward to the smell of churros and popcorn instead of my beloved bat-eared stink machine.

Safe journeys to my fellow May travelers!


----------



## Beavis

Well all those still packing make sure you get somthing for wet weather. Was at MK today and by 2-3 pm they had thunderstorms and rain, had to close most all outdoor rides untill later. Still nice from what I'm used to in Oregon. Still good times tho, and good dinner at the new T-Rex resturant.


----------



## jadeheart6

I was planning to drive on down to  WDW this Thursday night and had no idea that there was a meet until Sha mentioned it on Myspace. So unless some emergency happens at the hospital (a run of sunburnt tourists or a string of shark attacks on my beach), I suppose I will be down there to meet everyone. Heaven knows I need the break. Not quite sure where I'm going to stay but I'll figure it out when I arrive.

-RN Rob


----------



## Sha

jadeheart6 said:


> I was planning to drive on down to  WDW this Thursday night and had no idea that there was a meet until Sha mentioned it on Myspace. So unless some emergency happens at the hospital (a run of sunburnt tourists or a string of shark attacks on my beach), I suppose I will be down there to meet everyone. Heaven knows I need the break. Not quite sure where I'm going to stay but I'll figure it out when I arrive.
> 
> -RN Rob



Very cool Rob! And yes you deserve the break.


----------



## Floydian

Are we there yet?

OMG! WE ARE!

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## ahoff

Beavis said:


> Well all those still packing make sure you get somthing for wet weather.




Oh yeah, I still have to pack.  Wet weather is definatly not on my mind, I was not going to pack any jacket at all.

I was on the SW site only 6 minutes after the 24 hour time to get boarding passes, and got a B group number.  

Safe trips, everyone!


----------



## Sha

Beavis said:


> Well all those still packing make sure you get somthing for wet weather. Was at MK today and by 2-3 pm they had thunderstorms and rain, had to close most all outdoor rides untill later. Still nice from what I'm used to in Oregon. Still good times tho, and good dinner at the new T-Rex resturant.



Still suppose to be nice for the weekend. Rain was yesterday and today.


----------



## NH_Bubba

Sitting at Logan - Less than an hour till we board.Scheduled to arrive at MCO at 2:15. It's finally time to go!!!!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Safe travels everyone.
I'm sitting at my desk still...


----------



## bound2travel

I leave in 1 hour and 33 minutes - 

I packed my poncho for rain - but hope I don't have to use it. Today I hoping to do EMH at AK and ride Kali River Rapids so I dont' care if I get wet.

See you in a bit.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hello from POP! We have checked in and are slightly disappointed we didn't get the 70's section but we did get a nice pool view in the 50's Tramp building! (lol oh the jokes that could be made..lol) Anyhow this will probably be my last post for the week! hugs!


----------



## podsnel

So exciting that people are already there!!! Can't wait to meet you on Sunday!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

So, We'll all ask for the Tramp building in the 50's...
See you soon.


----------



## Floydian

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> So, We'll all ask for the Tramp building in the 50's...
> See you soon.



Hi neighbor! I'm checked in too, 50's area, Tramp building, looking directly at the pool! I wonder if we'll ever meet?


----------



## watank

Finally checked in @ POP, I really need to get better organized at packing ahead of time (realized as I boarded the plane that I forgot a few things  oh well)... then the front desk can't find my ressie  (turns out my name was misspelled twice... argh)

Important thing is I'm "home" and ran into Tracy, Robin and Patty  - now off to find coffee beans and other supplies 



jadeheart6 said:


> I was planning to drive on down to  WDW this Thursday night and had no idea that there was a meet until Sha mentioned it on Myspace. So unless some emergency happens at the hospital (a run of sunburnt tourists or a string of shark attacks on my beach), I suppose I will be down there to meet everyone. Heaven knows I need the break. Not quite sure where I'm going to stay but I'll figure it out when I arrive.
> 
> -RN Rob



Rob, I've got an open bed here if you need it.

-Ken


----------



## nurse.darcy

Just finished packing and now I am off to Target for a last minute item.  I leave for the airport in 7 hours and and take off in 8.5 hrs. . .Can't believe I got packed. . .ROFLMAO. . .and there is still room in my suitcase.

Oh and I promise to post something daily to keep all of you informed on the haps. . .I am bringing my laptop of course.


----------



## sand2270

glad to hear people are getting there and meeting up.

For the first time since Sunday my temperature is within a normal range, still not feeling great...I do a little packing, cleaning...take a break...do a little more...take a break...but i am getting there.

Tomorrow is strictly a travel day.  I may pass out on Matty on the plane but at least tomorrow is one more day for me to recuperate before the partying begins.


----------



## feistygalkmc

Its almost time for me!!!!   Just 10 hours 18 minutes and some seconds. I have been keeping an eye on the weather and after about a month of rain here in Oklahoma and sunny skies at WDW I see that the forecast calls for 30-40% chance of scattered thunderstorms or something similar every day I'm there. Now I expected a shower once or even twice a day but more storms... I am determined to not let the rain get in my way 

Here's to hoping that Amy feels better, it doesn't rain and everyone makes it to the World safely!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, I just got off the phone with Tracy and there is a group headed out to JR's tonight.  They should be there now.  The group that I talked to consists of:

Tracy (JadedBeauty)
Robin (DisneyDreams21)
Patty (Dismen98)
Bart (NH_Hubba)
Christi (Bound2Travel)
Brad (Floydian)
Ken (Watank)

I also heard from Graeme and his friend that they are also on the way.

Time to sign out and finish up last minute packing. . .next time you hear from me it will be from the WORLD. . .WOO HOO.!


----------



## watank

We also met up with Teresa and Angela (her birthday!) although I got caught videoing Angela's birthday dance, whoops (got off with a warning - whew)

-Ken


----------



## PirateMel

I'm too excited I can't sleep


----------



## feistygalkmc

I'm at the airport now and ready to head out. Now if I could just get the young couple across from me to stop looking at me like I have 10 heads, they are the ones that look weird!


----------



## nurse.darcy

My flight in Vegas left the gate early and I am now in Houston waiting for my connecting flight.  I did finally sleep a little, but not enough.  Since we got here early, I have a longer wait for my connection.  Oh well.  At least I can come on here and say. . .

I AM ALMOST THERE. . .YAY!  

Traveling mercies to all those arriving today and tomorrow.  I will update again later.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Amy-I think you passed your sickness into me. I woke up at 1:40am feeling yucky, got back to bed and woke up at 5am feeling puky!!! Ewee!!! I am at work now and hoping to feel better soon.

Brad- I will most certainly seek you out to meet you. I will be there in the am tomorrow. I plan on doing the Monorail crawl and also Jelly Rolls, so you can come and find me too. I'm not hard to find, the short girl with long brown hair.

See everyone soon!!!


----------



## PirateMel

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Amy-I think you passed your sickness into me. I woke up at 1:40am feeling yucky, got back to bed and woke up at 5am feeling puky!!! Ewee!!! I am at work now and hoping to feel better soon.
> 
> Brad- I will most certainly seek you out to meet you. I will be there in the am tomorrow. I plan on doing the Monorail crawl and also Jelly Rolls, so you can come and find me too. I'm not hard to find, the short girl with long brown hair.
> 
> See everyone soon!!!



Hope your feel better


----------



## sand2270

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Amy-I think you passed your sickness into me. I woke up at 1:40am feeling yucky, got back to bed and woke up at 5am feeling puky!!! Ewee!!! I am at work now and hoping to feel better soon.
> 
> Brad- I will most certainly seek you out to meet you. I will be there in the am tomorrow. I plan on doing the Monorail crawl and also Jelly Rolls, so you can come and find me too. I'm not hard to find, the short girl with long brown hair.
> 
> See everyone soon!!!



oh no I hope not I don't wish this on anyone I am still feeling gross.

I just got back from checking out the house I might want to purchase...had to take some measurements.  Now I need to throw a few final things in my suitcase...run an errand at the mall and get to the airport.  Than it's on to Vegas to pick up Matty.

EDIT: I just realized my ticker is congratulating me.  Yeah me!! LOL


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

I am feeling a lot better now, must have been something I ate...
I am super excited to see everyone soon!


----------



## sand2270

at the airport for the first leg of my flight to Vegas to see Matty...


----------



## ahoff

Just got home from my trip, had a great time!  It was great to meet people in person after talking to them for so long.  Tracy, thanks so much for organizing the dinner on Friday, and I am glad to have finally met you.  I still laugh when I think how amused you were with my text story.  I have some pictures to post but it will have to wait until I can track down my cable, I believe it is at work.


----------



## disneyfanx3

I am back - I had a great time.  It was nice seeing everyone again and meeting some new friends.  I am looking forward to the next trip.


----------



## ttester9612

That was the best 12 days I had in a long time...It was nice to meeting up with everyone again and meeting new disFriends.  Hope to see you all again some day.


----------



## ahoff

Continuing the blue bus series, this was on Saturday, just after a ride on Kali, and on the way to EE.


----------



## Floydian

Funny, I'm back, yet I still have 4 more days off, and WDW is still less than an hour away...hmmmm

Edit: Ok. Serious withdrawals here. Missing everybody already. Too bad it rained all day today or I might have had to drive back to pester folks even more. Hope y'all enjoy the rest of your time and have safe travels home.

Oh yea. I don't have any meet photos, but promised I'd add a link to my online albums, so here it is.


----------



## nurse.darcy

On my way home, its kind of Ironic.  I think this trip was much better than last May cause there was much less drama. The monorail crawl was a huge success even though the "last" bar ended up being jellyrolls.   I leave this trip with many mixed feelings.  I met someone this weekend who I will add to my best friends list.  Most of my best friend list I will meet with at least once a year.  The list consists of those that have crossed my path and made me feel more alive than if they had never come into my life.

This group of people for this meet was NON-DRAMA.  Amazingly no drama this past weekend.  

Okay all more later.  Have a great day.


----------



## bound2travel

Hey everyone,

I got home safe and sound at 8pm Sunday night - just in time for the Survivor finale. It was great meeting everyone and putting faces and names together. Thanks for letting me tag along to stuff. I had a great time. 

Kristi


----------



## sand2270

Hey everyone I am not quite home yet.  I just said bye to Matty and I am waiting for my flight to Tucson.  I will post pictures, stories, etc. a little later. 

This was a great weekend, I am so glad I went.  It was great finally meeting in person so many of the people I have been talking to for the past year.  The Kona dinner was fabulous.  I was still in a food coma during the monorail crawl...I loved how about 20 of us took over Mizner's lounge in the Grand Floridian.

Had a great dinner at Citrico's with Matty, Jerry, Corrina, Tom and Roseanne.  Had another great dinner at CA Grill with Matty, Jerry and John.  I am so excited to be returning in 11 days with my daughter...this was a great preview!


----------



## sand2270

I say "great" a lot.


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Continuing the blue bus series, this was on Saturday, just after a ride on Kali, and on the way to EE.




love it!  Sorry I missed the photo op...but I was so happy I slept in and hung out by the pool that day.


----------



## Beavis

Well Hi all. Had a good time I just hope that I can remember faces with names when I get back on here with people.


----------



## sand2270

Beavis said:


> Well Hi all. Had a good time I just hope that I can remember faces with names when I get back on here with people.



Beavis I am the one who was sitting next to you at the bar in the Poly drinking water because I stuffed myself at Kona and couldn't even handle a drink at that moment


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> On my way home, its kind of Ironic.  I think this trip was much better than last May cause there was much less drama. The monorail crawl was a huge success even though the "last" bar ended up being jellyrolls.   I leave this trip with many mixed feelings.  I met someone this weekend who I will add to my best friends list.  Most of my best friend list I will meet with at least once a year.  The list consists of those that have crossed my path and made me feel more alive than if they had never come into my life.
> 
> This group of people for this meet was NON-DRAMA.  Amazingly no drama this past weekend.
> 
> Okay all more later.  Have a great day.



I don't know where you get this no drama thing.  Andrea and I had plenty of drama with her blaming me for scratching her arm up in the middle of the night even though I DID NOT DO IT!!

Andrea = Drama Queen  next year I am scratching up your other arm (even though I had nothing to do with this year's scratching incident).


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, I am home and unpacked and the laundry is in the washer.  Gotta do that stuff for mental health reasons.

WHAT A GREAT TRIP everyone.  I don't think anyone had a BAD time and most everyone who wanted to meet did.  I really hope we continue to make the May meet an annual tradition.  I know it was only the 2nd annual but its just sooooooo much fun to have that to look forward to.

Some observations. . .

1.  It was horridly humid this year compared to last year, though the heat was more bearable as we had no 90s weather.  

2.  If you really want to make a waiter or waitress start having seizures then just put 15 of your friends together at a dinner table and tell the waitstaff you want separate checks.

3.  Brazilians don't speak Spanish. . .they try but they really don't.  Please someone inform Tracy that I cannot translate Spantuguese.  I'd inform her myself but she is still at WDW and well, ya know. . .

4.  Its amazing how well people in their 20s and people in their 50s get along when we are all acting like children at WDW.

5.  Amazingly no one died or was struck by lightning for being nice to each other.  

6.  Bars in Disney are different than bars the world over in that if you show up with 20 of your friends they just can't quite figure out how to charge you separately for your drink. Oh, and they still haven't mastered the art of pouring more than 2 drinks at a time.

7.  Did you know you DON'T have to swim from the Yacht Club to get to JR's?  Its an amazing thing.

8.  Atlantic Dance Hall is actually fun people.  Even if it is a dead night, just add 7 or 8 or more of your bestest buddies and suddenly its like having an exclusive club.

9.  Its okay NOT to go to JR's every night.  Some nights you just need a break.

10.  An umbrella or a rain poncho really is a necessary staple in Orlando.

11.  If you decide to do something really fun during a meet it will NOT be necessary to let your other meet buddies know.  They will be able to sniff the "party" out of the air and find you wherever you are.

12.  Its okay to go to WDW and NOT build a slushie tower in France.  There are far too many other things to do to spend a lot of time in France drinking slushies.

13.  And this is probably the most important observation yet:  If you want to drink cheaper in the world, get to know your bartenders and servers and bar managers.  Tip them well and let them know when you will be back.

14.  Oh, this is my best piece of advice.  NEVER, NEVER, NEVER judge a book by its cover, you might just miss out on the best friendship opportunity ever.

Okay, I am sure I will have more observations after I get some rest but right now its all just a great big happy blur.  It was awesome to meet so many of you for the first time and get to know you.  Oh, and if anyone is wondering, yes I did spill a little wine, but I never spilled an entirely full glass of wine and I never spilled on anyone else the entire trip. . .really, just ask EVERYONE.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Good Morning everyone. I got in just after Midnight...got a few hours sleep, and I am at work right now.
I am sooo tired.
Can I add something to your list, Darcy??
NAPS ARE GOOD!!! and NOT just for kids!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning everyone. I got in just after Midnight...got a few hours sleep, and I am at work right now.
> I am sooo tired.
> Can I add something to your list, Darcy??
> NAPS ARE GOOD!!! and NOT just for kids!!!



Of course you can Ro, and I agree, naps are good.


----------



## Floydian

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Good Morning everyone. I got in just after Midnight...got a few hours sleep, and I am at work right now.
> I am sooo tired.
> Can I add something to your list, Darcy??
> NAPS ARE GOOD!!! and NOT just for kids!!!



LOL! Tell me about it. I had a 5 day vacation, and I spent 2 of them in my room napping just to recover from the previous days.


----------



## dismem98

Since I spent the most time with Darcy I can confirm all her observations.  Yes, even the wine thing!!

This was an awesome trip and I for one was glad to get more than 4 hrs of sleep at once last night.  
Swimming at 3am i can wear you out!!

If you didn't have a good time it wasn't because you didn't have the chance. May annual meeting is a must.

To my old friends and to my new friends...you all ROCK!

Good times


----------



## buena vista

So many fun and memorable moments in such a short period of time! Lots of photos to post, and shout outs to the many wonderful DISsers who made this such a great great great (*used with permission from Amy) time!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

By the way, some of you remember from earlier trips that I am a water magnet.  Go on a water ride and I will be the wettest one when we get off. Well apparently Andrea's (Matterhorn) friend Corinna is the same way so we decided on Kali to sit together hoping to demagnetize water's attraction to us. . .well I will have you know it worked like a charm. . .Corinna and I were the driest ones coming off that ride.  I will be practicing this technique in the future.


----------



## PirateMel

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I am home and unpacked and the laundry is in the washer.  Gotta do that stuff for mental health reasons.
> 
> WHAT A GREAT TRIP everyone.  I don't think anyone had a BAD time and most everyone who wanted to meet did.  I really hope we continue to make the May meet an annual tradition.  I know it was only the 2nd annual but its just sooooooo much fun to have that to look forward to.
> 
> Some observations. . .
> 
> 1.  It was horridly humid this year compared to last year, though the heat was more bearable as we had no 90s weather.
> 
> 2.  If you really want to make a waiter or waitress start having seizures then just put 15 of your friends together at a dinner table and tell the waitstaff you want separate checks.
> 
> 3.  Brazilians don't speak Spanish. . .they try but they really don't.  Please someone inform Tracy that I cannot translate Spantuguese.  I'd inform her myself but she is still at WDW and well, ya know. . .
> 
> 4.  Its amazing how well people in their 20s and people in their 50s get along when we are all acting like children at WDW.
> 
> 5.  Amazingly no one died or was struck by lightning for being nice to each other.
> 
> 6.  Bars in Disney are different than bars the world over in that if you show up with 20 of your friends they just can't quite figure out how to charge you separately for your drink. Oh, and they still haven't mastered the art of pouring more than 2 drinks at a time.
> 
> 7.  Did you know you DON'T have to swim from the Yacht Club to get to JR's?  Its an amazing thing.
> 
> 8.  Atlantic Dance Hall is actually fun people.  Even if it is a dead night, just add 7 or 8 or more of your bestest buddies and suddenly its like having an exclusive club.
> 
> 9.  Its okay NOT to go to JR's every night.  Some nights you just need a break.
> 
> 10.  An umbrella or a rain poncho really is a necessary staple in Orlando.
> 
> 11.  If you decide to do something really fun during a meet it will NOT be necessary to let your other meet buddies know.  They will be able to sniff the "party" out of the air and find you wherever you are.
> 
> 12.  Its okay to go to WDW and NOT build a slushie tower in France.  There are far too many other things to do to spend a lot of time in France drinking slushies.
> 
> 13.  And this is probably the most important observation yet:  If you want to drink cheaper in the world, get to know your bartenders and servers and bar managers.  Tip them well and let them know when you will be back.
> 
> 14.  Oh, this is my best piece of advice.  NEVER, NEVER, NEVER judge a book by its cover, you might just miss out on the best friendship opportunity ever.
> 
> Okay, I am sure I will have more observations after I get some rest but right now its all just a great big happy blur.  It was awesome to meet so many of you for the first time and get to know you.  Oh, and if anyone is wondering, yes I did spill a little wine, but I never spilled an entirely full glass of wine and I never spilled on anyone else the entire trip. . .really, just ask EVERYONE.



Just Awesome! - So who is doing planning for Next year


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Just Awesome! - So who is planning for Next year



You are... LOL you brought it up first 

and FYI that is the weekend of the 14th -16th of May


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> So many fun and memorable moments in such a short period of time! Lots of photos to post, and shout outs to the many wonderful DISsers who made this such a great great great (*used with permission from Amy) time!!



By far the best experience for me was to see someone bounce off the walls more than me at the Festival of the Lion King show.  

Tom Rocks!


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> You are... LOL you brought it up first
> 
> and FYI that is the weekend of the 14th -16th of May



yah  - NO!


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> yah  - NO!



I know I will do some planning but as said before, I will never do what I did the first May trip.


----------



## 1000th happy haunt

So did the Norway pavilion at Epcot do anything special for Norway Constitution Day, which was May 17?


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Ok, Just had lunch and I am now perking up a bit.
I just wanted to thank all of you for making me feel welcome into your group. I know many of you had already met before and already had those friendships established, so it was nice to be welcomed in. Thanks!!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

1000th happy haunt said:


> So did the Norway pavilion at Epcot do anything special for Norway Constitution Day, which was May 17?



I saw a large banner for Constitution Day and a large group of people gathered in a circle, but I couldn't tell what they were doing...


----------



## nurse.darcy

PirateMel said:


> Just Awesome! - So who is doing planning for Next year



I promise to plan for next year as much as I did for this year. . .put up a poll and decide on a weekend. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Of course you can Ro, and I agree, naps are good.



here is my add...it is ok to not go to a park everyday, sleep in and spend the entire day at the pool


----------



## JohnEric

1000th happy haunt said:


> So did the Norway pavilion at Epcot do anything special for Norway Constitution Day, which was May 17?



Well, I can say that some of folks showed up at Rose and Crown that day, singing songs, wrapped in flags, etc.  We had no idea why they were there, so

*** THANK YOU! ***​
for pointing out that it was Constitution Day!  Once my brain returned from the muddled mess that it is after a weekend at Disney (returning to the day-to-day muddled mess that it is normally), I'm sure I would have spent much time wondering about that.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I don't know where you get this no drama thing.  Andrea and I had plenty of drama with her blaming me for scratching her arm up in the middle of the night even though I DID NOT DO IT!!
> 
> Andrea = Drama Queen  next year I am scratching up your other arm (even though I had nothing to do with this year's scratching incident).



Hey now!! I can be a drama queen at times, but the scratch was VERY real. There were people there to verify the aftermath of sleeping with you. 

No, I hope you scratch the hell out of me next year because that means we will both be there again!!! 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

dismem98 said:


> Since I spent the most time with Darcy I can confirm all her observations.  Yes, even the wine thing!!
> 
> This was an awesome trip and I for one was glad to get more than 4 hrs of sleep at once last night.
> Swimming at 3am i can wear you out!!
> 
> If you didn't have a good time it wasn't because you didn't have the chance. May annual meeting is a must.
> 
> To my old friends and to my new friends...you all ROCK!
> 
> Good times



Patty, had a blast with you up until the very last minute in the airport bar!! Glad you are home safe!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Hey now!! I can be a drama queen at times, but the scratch was VERY real. There were people there to verify the aftermath of sleeping with you.
> 
> No, I hope you scratch the hell out of me next year because that means we will both be there again!!!
> 
> Andrea



As I recall I spent most of that first night trying not to cough so I wouldn't wake up you and Corrina.  You're welcome. 

Andrea...really it was a pleasure sharing a bed with you...you didn't kick me once and I am scratch free!!


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> By the way, some of you remember from earlier trips that I am a water magnet.  Go on a water ride and I will be the wettest one when we get off. Well apparently Andrea's (Matterhorn) friend Corinna is the same way so we decided on Kali to sit together hoping to demagnetize water's attraction to us. . .well I will have you know it worked like a charm. . .Corinna and I were the driest ones coming off that ride.  I will be practicing this technique in the future.



Glad I could bring her along so you stayed nice and dry while I got soaked!! Thanks Darcy!

Andrea


----------



## ahoff

Here is a shot just before the invasion of Mizners at the GF.  I do not think they were prepared for that!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> As I recall I spent most of that first night trying not to cough so I wouldn't wake up you and Corrina.  You're welcome.
> 
> Andrea...really it was a pleasure sharing a bed with you...you didn't kick me once and I am scratch free!!



I know!! I couldn't believe you held in your coughs the entire night for us!! You are amazing, the best roomie a girl could ask for!! 

And thanks for the compliment!! I'll have future roomies call your for references if need be!! 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Here is a shot just before the invasion of Mizners at the GF.  I do not think they were prepared for that!



not a very tight knit group at this point were we LOL...look at all the space between us.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Yeah, I thought there was one with us all scooched in!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I know!! I couldn't believe you held in your coughs the entire night for us!! You are amazing, the best roomie a girl could ask for!!
> 
> And thanks for the compliment!! I'll have future roomies call your for references if need be!!
> 
> Andrea



I think I sucked on 4 cough drops that night...my tongue was bright red the next morning.  That was a rough night.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, I thought there was one with us all scooched in!
> 
> Andrea



I know I have one, I will upload the pictures tonight.


----------



## MATTERHORN




----------



## sand2270

I will get around to posting some pictures tonight, but as I was flying home I started making a mental list of my favorite moments this weekend.  I decided to share them with you lucky people…

1.  Listening to Andrea yell into her phone…in the airport bathroom, in the airport, in Magical Express, etc, etc…dude maybe it’s time to get a new phone! 

2. Getting lost as Andrea and I tried to find Magical Express in the airport.  Geez you’d think they could maybe put up ONE sign!

3. The welcome wagon waiting for me and Andrea at the Pop bowling pin pool at 1am.

4. Tom getting out of the pool to give me a hello hug even though I was freshly showered and dressed.

5. Riding Tower of Terror and Rockin Roller Coaster for the first time…and possibly the last lol. 

6. Group dinner at Kona – the food was amazing, so fun.

7. Meeting almost everyone at the Poly bar.

8. Doing the oompa loompa dance at the monorail crawl.

9. Taking over Mizner’s lounge during the monorail crawl.

10. Sleeping in Saturday and hanging out by the pool all day.  

11. Citrico’s  - too many to list, but a great dinner full of laughs and wonderful company.  The food and service were awesome.  I loved the bed the servers made out of two chairs for a sleeping child.

12. Post Citrico’s –
a. Walking from the GF to the Poly on the beach to watch Wishes.  Watching everyone make a lounge chair sandwich…will post the picture later.

b. Umm…can’t post that…family board…but it was pretty darn funny. 

c. Sitting in the front of the monorail with Andrea, Roseanne and Corrina and terrorizing poor Kenneth the monorail driver.  There were so many camera flashes going off up there he said he felt like he was driving the paparazzi around.  Kenneth was a great sport but I don’t think he will ever be the same.

d. Watching Spectro for the first time with everyone.

e. Running to Splash Mountain as soon as Spectro was over so we could get a ride in before closing.

13. Epcot rope drop.

14. Riding all the rides in Future World with 10 of my DIS board peeps!

15. Finding a bottled iced green tea in the Epcot Japan pavilion that I have not had since my Japan trips.  I was so excited to find it!  (This was also the saddest, most emotional part of my trip but that is another story).

16. Having dinner at CA Grill with Andrea, Jerry and John.  Talking Lost with John!!!

17. Running through Magic Kingdom in the rain during EMH after the CA Grill dinner…loved this!!

18. Finally - Everyone asking me how I was feeling, how was my back doing, etc.  Really you are a great group of people and I am so glad I came on this trip.  

I do apologize if I was a little boring.  I never felt 100% on this trip   which slowed me down and made me tired or grouchy at times.  But I really had a blast and if there is a trip next year I am going to do my best to go!


----------



## MATTERHORN




----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I will get around to posting some pictures tonight, but as I flying home I started making a mental list of my favorite moments this weekend.  I decided to share them with you lucky people
> 
> 1.  Listening to Andrea yell into her phonein the airport bathroom, in the airport, in Magical Express, etc, etcdude maybe its time to get a new phone!
> 
> 2. Getting lost as Andrea and I tried to find Magical Express in the airport.  Geez youd think they could maybe put up ONE sign!
> 
> 3. The welcome wagon waiting for me and Andrea at the Pop bowling pin pool at 1am.
> 
> 4. Tom getting out of the pool to give me a hello hug even though I was freshly showered and dressed.
> 
> 5. Riding Tower of Terror and Rockin Roller Coaster for the first timeand possibly the last lol.
> 
> 6. Group dinner at Kona  the food was amazing, so fun.
> 
> 7. Meeting almost everyone at the Poly bar.
> 
> 8. Doing the oompa loompa dance at the monorail crawl.
> 
> 9. Taking over Mizners lounge during the monorail crawl.
> 
> 10. Sleeping in Saturday and hanging out by the pool all day.
> 
> 11. Citricos  - too many to list, but a great dinner full of laughs and wonderful company.  The food and service were awesome.  I loved the bed the servers made out of two chairs for a sleeping child.
> 
> 12. Post Citricos 
> a. Walking from the GF to the Poly on the beach to watch Wishes.  Watching everyone make a lounge chair sandwichwill post the picture later.
> 
> b. Ummcant post thatfamily boardbut it was pretty darn funny.
> 
> c. Sitting in the front of the monorail with Andrea, Roseanne and Corrina and terrorizing poor Kyle the monorail driver.  There were so many camera flashes going off up there he said he felt like he was driving the paparazzi around.  Kyle was a great sport but I dont think he will ever be the same.
> 
> d. Watching Spectro for the first time with everyone.
> 
> e. Running to Splash Mountain as soon as Spectro was over so we could get a ride in before closing.
> 
> 13. Epcot rope drop.
> 
> 14. Riding all the rides in Future World with 10 of my DIS board peeps!
> 
> 15. Finding a bottled iced green tea in the Epcot Japan pavilion that I have not had since my Japan trips.  I was so excited to find it!  (This was also the saddest, most emotional part of my trip but that is another story).
> 
> 16. Having dinner at CA Grill with Andrea, Jerry and John.  Talking Lost with John!!!
> 
> 17. Running through Magic Kingdom in the rain during EMH after the CA Grill dinnerloved this!!
> 
> 18. Finally - Everyone asking me how I was feeling, how was my back doing, etc.  Really you are a great group of people and I am so glad I came on this trip.
> 
> I do apologize if I was a little boring.  I never felt 100% on this trip   which slowed me down and made me tired or grouchy at times.  But I really had a blast and if there is a trip next year I am going to do my best to go!



Great list Amy!!! You hit pretty much everything I was thinking of and a few more. You forgot the cowboy dance in there, you were just a dancing fool this weekend!!! 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Great list Amy!!! You hit pretty much everything I was thinking of and a few more. You forgot the cowboy dance in there, you were just a dancing fool this weekend!!!
> 
> Andrea



oh that's right, I did the cowboy dance first!! LMAO!


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> oh that's right, I did the cowboy dance first!! LMAO!



That was the best!! And you did that alot!!

Oh, thanks for the introduction to Long Island Iced Teas!!! Those were fun!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> That was the best!! And you did that alot!!
> 
> Oh, thanks for the introduction to Long Island Iced Teas!!! Those were fun!!
> 
> Andrea



I don't even remember why I started doing that.

I remember I was doing the oompa loompa dance because Corrina called the munchkins oompa loompa's. 

You were a lot of fun after that Long Island Iced Tea!   Since Corrina bought you the first one I made a deal with her and told her I would buy your next one but you never made it to number 2.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> That was the best!! And you did that alot!!
> 
> Oh, thanks for the introduction to Long Island Iced Teas!!! Those were fun!!
> 
> Andrea



Favorite pre-Long Island Iced Tea Moment:

Andrea: "I don't want to try a Long Island Iced Tea...I don't like iced tea"


----------



## sand2270

I just thought of another one...

the lifeguard at the bowling pin pool with the superhero hearing who would join in on our conversation even though we were in the middle of the pool.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I just thought of another one...
> 
> the lifeguard at the bowling pin pool with the superhero hearing who would join in on our conversation even though we were in the middle of the pool.



Yeah, and then me giving anyone we ran into our room number!!  

He was so annoying, chatting you up! Corinna and I come to save you and none of us could get away from him. No matter how far we drifted, he heard everything!!!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, and then me giving anyone we ran into our room number!!
> 
> He was so annoying, chatting you up! Corinna and I come to save you and none of us could get away from him. No matter how far we drifted, he heard everything!!!
> 
> Andrea




Corrina and I appreciated you giving out our room number and than bailing LOL.  

The lifeguard was fine, but he wasn't really "lifeguarding" as much as chatting us up.  I kept looking around making sure no kids were drowning.


----------



## bound2travel

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, and if anyone is wondering, yes I did spill a little wine, but I never spilled an entirely full glass of wine and I never spilled on anyone else the entire trip. . .really, just ask EVERYONE.



That's because I spilled my entire glass of ice water on you  I'm really am sorry about that - no more clinking glasses for me. 

Kristi


----------



## ttester9612

I had a great time spending 12 days in Disney and meeting up with most of you.  Now that the dates are picked for next year, I can better plan my trip to ensure I'm there the entire time you all are there. 

Amy glad to hear your back is doing better.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Patty, had a blast with you up until the very last minute in the airport bar!! Glad you are home safe!!
> 
> Andrea




Patty, did you and Darcy get stuck in the slowest security line ever?  

All the other lines people were whipping through and our's was at a stand still.  I think we were in the training lane...seriously thought we were going to miss our flight.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> Patty, did you and Darcy get stuck in the slowest security line ever?
> 
> All the other lines people were whipping through and our's was at a stand still.  I think we were in the training lane...seriously thought we were going to miss our flight.



They went the other way!! But still, that was horrible, wasn't it?? Seriously, they were like doing training on our line. Brutal! Poor Amy in a panic about boarding! Luckily everything worked out okay and we even got to eat!!!

Andrea


----------



## Floydian

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Ok, Just had lunch and I am now perking up a bit.
> I just wanted to thank all of you for making me feel welcome into your group. I know many of you had already met before and already had those friendships established, so it was nice to be welcomed in. Thanks!!!



Agreed! It was so amazing that all I had to do was give my name and it was like "Ok! You're in! Now lets have fun!" 



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I saw a large banner for Constitution Day and a large group of people gathered in a circle, but I couldn't tell what they were doing...



That would explain the large contingent of young partially (or more) drunken young folks in Norway speaking something that was similar to, but clearly not, German. 

Lastly, I just want to say thank you to everyone. I feel so lucky to have met so many kind, caring, generous, and fun people. You'll never know how much this week truly meant to me.


----------



## dismem98

sand2270 said:


> Patty, did you and Darcy get stuck in the slowest security line ever?
> 
> All the other lines people were whipping through and our's was at a stand still.  I think we were in the training lane...seriously thought we were going to miss our flight.




Mine was not too bad and I got to the gate as we started to board.  I made poor Darcy finish her wine fast and than her plane was delayed.  Sorry Darcy.

I think that was the most fun I have had in a long time, thanks all... 

Teresa, are the dates set for next year in May??  I missed that and hope we can decide later when we get closer.

Back to work and reality...so boring!!

Patty


----------



## Floydian

Apparently the Lemonade Slushies in Germany are really good, so much so that *some* people went back for seconds and thirds and even managed two-fisted drinking!!! 

Oh yea, and no Jagermeister for Patty.


----------



## sand2270

Floydian said:


> Apparently the Lemonade Slushies in Germany are really good, so much so that *some* people went back for seconds and thirds and even managed two-fisted drinking!!!
> 
> Oh yea, and no Jagermeister for Patty.



that was the only thing I missed doing...having a slushie in France...I completely forgot.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I had a great time spending 12 days in Disney and meeting up with most of you.  Now that the dates are picked for next year, I can better plan my trip to ensure I'm there the entire time you all are there.
> 
> Amy glad to hear your back is doing better.



the dates havent been picked per say Teresa, but knowing its after Mother's Day and before Memorial Day... I know several have said they are going that weekend already... but still time to decide, right?


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> the dates havent been picked per say Teresa, but knowing its after Mother's Day and before Memorial Day... I know several have said they are going that weekend already... but still time to decide, right?



Checking his calendar...


----------



## dismem98

Floydian said:


> Apparently the Lemonade Slushies in Germany are really good, so much so that *some* people went back for seconds and thirds and even managed two-fisted drinking!!!
> 
> Oh yea, and no Jagermeister for Patty.





Hey Brad, next time tell me noooooooooooooo...lol
It was my first and maybe my last for that....

You can hang with us anytime.  Hope you are recovering from us.   
Seems like Tx sent Fl our rain or maybe not.  More is coming...aaaarrrrrrgggggg


----------



## JohnEric

Hello everyone!

I got back rather late Sunday night (well, actually, rather early Monday morning...) so I haven't posted much of anything yet.  But I wanted to say that I had a wonderful time, and thanks to all who worked so hard to get things organized in advance.  Most of my trips to Disney are literally "solo", so it was great to be able to try some new things.

A few thoughts from the weekend:

Friday night:  Kona, the Polynesian bar, and the GF bar were all great (especially our very own little "Adventurer's Club"!).  Learned a few interesting facts about the Monorail (e.g., the local version only goes in one direction) and there are a few less-than-favorable-rooms at the GF (i.e., any rooms facing the Monorail).  JR's was good, too (especially the trip to JR's), but the drink I ordered there was the one charge I had forgotten about, and had to call Disney to find out what it was, so it's probably best that I made it an early night that night (midnight, I think).

Saturday:  Crystal Palace for lunch -- highly recommended, especially if you like Winnie-the-Pooh (the food is very good, too!).  Dole Whips in the evening... a great little meet, and a few folks from here were there as well... SpectroMagic was wonderful as usual.  I seem to remember taking some fireworks pictures that night... hope that at least a few of them came out okay.

Sunday:  Le Cellier for lunch -- also highly recommended.  Tea Tour at UK Pavilion -- a lot of fun and very educational.  MMM at France for Grey Goose Slushies -- very highly recommended.  Rose and Crown after Grey Goose Slushies after Le Cellier -- fun, but what was Norway doing there?  California Grill for dinner -- if you've never been there, go.  The quality of the meal is phenomenal (and the company ain't bad, neither!).  MK at the end of the day, when the Rain Rain Rain came Down Down Down -- the perfect way to end the weekend.

So, thanks to everyone who made it such a wonderful weekend for me.  I hope to see you real soon!


----------



## Sha

so what happened to the Kim Possible Adventure????


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hey everyone.. it is a lil past midnight and I just got home. What an amazing week!!! I feel like I have come home with a small army of new friendships.  I have a crapload of pictures that I will upload in the coming days, and I know for sure that there a ton of bad angle pictures of me floating around (cough Ken cough) LOL  Just please have mercy, I am not photogenic, which is why I like to take pictures, not be in them. LOL 

Some of my favorite moments in this trip are...

1. Wednesday night- pregame in 3407! bring a mixer if you want to drink! - was the text I sent out to everyone whose number I had that I thought was checked in. It was an awesome way to meet Bart, Brad, Kristi, and Ken.  None of which I had really talked to much on the boards before the trip, but these people are awesome!
Also Wednesday night- meeting Graeme and Al at Jellyrolls with the whole gang. It was like the odd couple. lol I have some great pictures from that night I will post later. 

2. Atlantic Dance Club Night was Thursday night, and wow did we boogie down!!!! LOL Best part was the woman who came to our table and asked Robin and Patty to please go dance with her employees who were dancing alone with each other (a group of men ranging in age from about 22 to 80) LOL Shots of Jager. 'nuff said.
And Thursday night we did our 'round POP photoshoot, and I was super proud of our silence as we roamed the resort at 1 am hugging tree's, playing Twister, doing grass angels, and molesting the potato heads.  Also the puddle of bodies under the Big Wheel was awesome! LOL
Also Thursday night being the welcome wagon at 2 am for Amy and Matty! And I met the Brazilians while everyone dipped in the pool...LOL Yay for the Brazilians. LOL 

3. Friday- AMAZING food day!! LeCellier for lunch and Kona for dinner.  I am so happy that we had so many people join us.  It was the first time I did a public ADR, and the response was heartwarming.  Thank you to everyone who came, I hope you all loved the food, and had a great time.  Augie, it was awesome sitting across from you, thanks for the giggle with the text story, and the wonderful conversation all evening.  Nothing like an intimate meal with 16 or so of your closest friends to start a night of drinking and dancing to remember!!! 
I must say that the Grand Flo was a drag. LOL But the busride to the Yaht Club for Jellyrolls was great fun!!!  To all of you who didn't join us after the Tambu lounge, you missed out on a great night. The purpose of a monorail crawl is to actually go to more than one bar. LOL Just sayin'!!!

I'm too tired to go on, so in short...
Ken, I am so glad I met you, you are a rockstar and the best Kim Possible Team Leader EVER!!!!
Angela, You are so much fun, can't wait to vacation with you again, we did the drinking around the world Quest even though the one who "planned" it didn't show. Tom's no-show Quest was a success!! LOL 6 Dis'ers drank around the world and it was AWESOME!!!
Brad, I will be in touch every time I am down there, you are so much fun, and a great guy.
Bart!!! Had soooo much fun dancing with ya at Jellyrolls while you held up the wall after the crawl.
Patty, Darcy, Amy, Andrea, Robin- love ya, love ya, love ya
Krista- you are awesome, love the cowboy hat and jangly skirt! lol Double fistin' hard lemon slushies! LOL
JohnEric- damnit close your mouth when I take your picture!! LOL


I'll write more soon.... time for bed..


----------



## sand2270

ok I got pictures.  If I post something that you are in and you want it removed please let me know...











Yeah Lost!!






Water ballet...this was when Tom jumped out of the pool and gave me a hello hug LOL.  I figured this was ok to post cause you are all in the water but let me know.











Augie looking for us at Kona...


----------



## sand2270

Jerry and Tom...or Tom and Jerry...LOL that joke didn't get old once this weekend






Andrea's pineapple o'alcohol






Table I was not sitting at during the Kona dinner






Group at Grand Floridian for Monorail Crawl


----------



## sand2270

lawn chair sandwich






Yes 6 people do fit in a small sedan











Girls at Epcot rope drop











the happy couple


----------



## sand2270

ok last one's...to my facebook friends I apologize for the picture joke repeats...not feeling very creative tonight 

Andrea trying John's sushi






me thinking about trying the sushi






...and me finally trying the sushi






Pictures from California Grill











I forgot to ask for a group picture at CA Grill...doh.  Oh well.


----------



## feistygalkmc

I just got home and wanted to tell everyone Thanks for such a great time! I enjoyed meeting everyone of you and I had a much funner time that I had hoped. I can't wait to go next year (or maybe again this year!)


----------



## Floydian

dismem98 said:


> Hey Brad, next time tell me noooooooooooooo...lol
> It was my first and maybe my last for that....
> 
> You can hang with us anytime.  Hope you are recovering from us.
> Seems like Tx sent Fl our rain or maybe not.  More is coming...aaaarrrrrrgggggg



LOL! Well, it pretty much hasn't stopped raining since Sunday night. So thanks a lot!


----------



## Shannon84

Loved looking at the pictures, looks like you all had a GREAT time!!!


----------



## CinRell

What a beautiful group! Looks like you all had a great time


----------



## sand2270

Floydian said:


> LOL! Well, it pretty much hasn't stopped raining since Sunday night. So thanks a lot!




I brought it home to Tucson too.  Where did my dry heat go??

Maybe that means I will drag the dry heat to Orlando with me next week.


----------



## ahoff

Great pictures, Amy!  It was nice meeting you, even if it was only for the one night.  We missed you at the blus bus photo shoot.  

No rain here but I am missing the warm temps of Florida already.  Though it should be warming up real soon.  

And hey, it's a three day weekend coming up!


----------



## MATTERHORN

ahoff said:


> Great pictures, Amy!  It was nice meeting you, even if it was only for the one night.  We missed you at the blus bus photo shoot.
> 
> No rain here but I am missing the warm temps of Florida already.  Though it should be warming up real soon.
> 
> And hey, it's a three day weekend coming up!



Enjoy your weekend! It was great to meet you!

Andrea


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

here are a few pics....
Bart, Brad, Patty, robin, and ken on the Boardwalk at the new fire hydrant 





Myself, Graeme, and Al out front of Jellyrolls






From left... Angela, Patty, Robin, Brad, Darcy, Kristi, Krista at Kona





from left, Amy, Corinna, Andrea, Jerry, Tom, Roseanne





When the crawl hit Meisner's...this was most of the circle...lol







Waiting for the monorail...





By the time we got to Norway drinking around the world, my beer goggles got THICK!


----------



## MATTERHORN

feistygalkmc said:


> I just got home and wanted to tell everyone Thanks for such a great time! I enjoyed meeting everyone of you and I had a much funner time that I had hoped. I can't wait to go next year (or maybe again this year!)



Didn't get to see you much until that last night at JR's. Thanks for letting me in on the drink secret!! 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Great pictures, Amy!  It was nice meeting you, even if it was only for the one night.  We missed you at the blus bus photo shoot.
> 
> No rain here but I am missing the warm temps of Florida already.  Though it should be warming up real soon.
> 
> And hey, it's a three day weekend coming up!



It was great meeting you too.  I was sorry I missed the bus picture but I really needed to get some sleep.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am sitting here at my computer looking at all the great pictures posted so far.  Such great memories, yes memories, of a wonderful trip. I know that I have met some lifelong friends during this trip.  I expected to meet people, I expected to make good memories, but it really was a spectacular.  I wish it didn't have to end. . .but since I will be back end of July, beginning of August dragging Andrea with me and Patty plans on joining us for the weekend, I guess I won't miss WDW too much.  But the May meet is just special in its own way.


----------



## vegasnative

Hey everyone~I just wanted to tell you all how much fun I had, and so appreciated you all making me feel welcome.  It was sooooo very nice to meet you Amy (your a good room mate...the other one...well, she is another story), Darcy, Patty, Tracy, Robin, Tom, Roseann, Ken, Brad & Augie.  

I'm just curious...did anyone get any extra cream on their desserts?????

~Corinna


----------



## buena vista

Corinna, it was great meeting you and talking with you at dinner! Happy belated Birthday btw! 

As for the dessert comment, I think some of us know the answer to that one, but I'm not naming names..


----------



## vegasnative

buena vista said:


> Corrina, it was great meeting you and talking with you at dinner! Happy belated Birthday btw!
> 
> As for the dessert comment, I think some of us know the answer to that one, but I'm not naming names..



Thanks so much for the b-day wishes, it's pretty good turning a year older at WDW, less stressful!  Thanks for being our driver too.  Safety first!!!  Oh and by the way, I really do have other clothes besides shorts & tee's...really.


----------



## APB513

Hi everybody!!  I got home last night.  I have to tell you that I did not want this trip to end 

I had THE BEST TIME EVER on this trip and its all thanks to you guys!!!

I met so many wonderful people on this trip and had such an amazing time!!!

*My birthday at Jellyrolls *-  I had such a good time hanging with everyone at JRs on my birthday!!!  And a special thank you to Tracy and Robin!!! I had such a blast getting on stage and doing the "B" song!!!  Ken - if you still have any video from my "performance", send me a PM, I'd love to see it.

*Kona and the Monorail Crawl * - What can I say.  If you weren't there, you missed a great night!!!  I met so many amazing DISers that night.  

Dinner at Kona was great! The food was delicious (although the service was not that great ), and the company was awesome!!!  Robin, Patty, John, Krista, Kristi, Darcy, and Brad were wonderful dinner companions.  It was great getting to know you all better.

The fun continued with the Monorail Crawl.  The drinks were yummy (I wonder if Shelia has recovered yet  ).  I will never look at the GF the same.  That reminds me, I have to go find my glow cube.  And ToJoes, "You, you got what I need.  But say he's just a friend, you say he's just a friend, oh baby, you got what I need...    )

*DIS'ers and the Quest for the Fountain of Booze* - We had so much fun drinking around the world and doing the Kim Possible Adventure!  While I didn't drink around the entire world, I made it pretty far 

Krista - I had so much fun hanging with you at EPCOT!!!  And thanks for telling me about the Leesberg Lemonade - delish!!! Whenever I hear jingling, I'll think of you 

Tracy and Robin - you girls are awesome!!!  I had so much fun hanging out with you guys!  I can't wait to do it again.

Ken and Brad - I give you credit for keeping up with us! Although I think we almost drove Brad to drink a few times.  And yes Ken, you were a great KP leader!  With your help we saved the world 

I can't wait to do this again next year!


----------



## sand2270

vegasnative said:


> Hey everyone~I just wanted to tell you all how much fun I had, and so appreciated you all making me feel welcome.  It was sooooo very nice to meet you Amy (your a good room mate...the other one...well, she is another story), Darcy, Patty, Tracy, Robin, Tom, Roseann, Ken, Brad & Augie.
> 
> I'm just curious...did anyone get any extra cream on their desserts?????
> 
> ~Corinna





buena vista said:


> Corinna, it was great meeting you and talking with you at dinner! Happy belated Birthday btw!
> 
> As for the dessert comment, I think some of us know the answer to that one, but I'm not naming names..



Corinna it was great meeting you too!  I think I have been spelling your name wrong in all my posts...oops .  

The dessert comment...oh my god...I still have a bad cough and I just started laughing...than coughing...than choking...my coworkers are going to have to call 911


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

vegasnative said:


> I'm just curious...did anyone get any extra cream on their desserts?????
> 
> ~Corinna



I think I have a picture of someone with "a little extra cream"...on their face...)  (is this little dude on his knees??)


----------



## sand2270

Angela so sorry I did not get to spend more time with you but I was so happy to meet you!!


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Angela so sorry I did not get to spend more time with you but I was so happy to meet you!!



Same here.  There's always next year 

I hope you enjoy your trip with your daughter.  Hopefully, it will have stopped raining by then.


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Same here.  There's always next year
> 
> I hope you enjoy your trip with your daughter.  Hopefully, it will have stopped raining by then.



I told her this morning about the rain and that if we have to we are doing the parks in the rain.  She loved the Mickey poncho I bought and wants her own so bring it on rain!!

Really running around in the rain our last night was a total blast!


----------



## MATTERHORN

vegasnative said:


> Hey everyone~I just wanted to tell you all how much fun I had, and so appreciated you all making me feel welcome.  It was sooooo very nice to meet you Amy (your a good room mate...the other one...well, she is another story), Darcy, Patty, Tracy, Robin, Tom, Roseann, Ken, Brad & Augie.
> 
> I'm just curious...did anyone get any extra cream on their desserts?????
> 
> ~Corinna





buena vista said:


> Corinna, it was great meeting you and talking with you at dinner! Happy belated Birthday btw!
> 
> As for the dessert comment, I think some of us know the answer to that one, but I'm not naming names..





sand2270 said:


> Corinna it was great meeting you too!  I think I have been spelling your name wrong in all my posts...oops .
> 
> The dessert comment...oh my god...I still have a bad cough and I just started laughing...than coughing...than choking...my coworkers are going to have to call 911





MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> I think I have a picture of someone with "a little extra cream"...on their face...)  (is this little dude on his knees??)



I'm sure I have NO idea what you all are talking about!! 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

vegasnative said:


> Hey everyone~I just wanted to tell you all how much fun I had, and so appreciated you all making me feel welcome.  It was sooooo very nice to meet you Amy (your a good room mate...the other one...well, she is another story), Darcy, Patty, Tracy, Robin, Tom, Roseann, Ken, Brad & Augie.
> 
> I'm just curious...did anyone get any extra cream on their desserts?????
> 
> ~Corinna



Just think, if you had a lolligagger there, you never would have met my amazing friends and vice versa!!! And that's a shame that Tom's dessert at Citricos was so salty. Not that I would have complained, I'm just sayin....

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

nurse.darcy said:


> I am sitting here at my computer looking at all the great pictures posted so far.  Such great memories, yes memories, of a wonderful trip. I know that I have met some lifelong friends during this trip.  I expected to meet people, I expected to make good memories, but it really was a spectacular.  I wish it didn't have to end. . .but since I will be back end of July, beginning of August dragging Andrea with me and Patty plans on joining us for the weekend, I guess I won't miss WDW too much.  But the May meet is just special in its own way.



I know, I'm so looking forward to it, but I have to be prepared that it will be so much fun, just different. Can't wait for next year's May meet though, Corinna is already on board again and I'm 99% sure I have Amy totally talked into it too!! 

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I know, I'm so looking forward to it, but I have to be prepared that it will be so much fun, just different. Can't wait for next year's May meet though, Corinna is already on board again and I'm 99% sure I have Amy totally talked into it too!!
> 
> Andrea




I am pretty positive that I will go.  Just depends if I buy a house soon and how broke I am after that


----------



## JohnEric

sand2270 said:


> Andrea trying John's sushi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me thinking about trying the sushi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and me finally trying the sushi



See, now aren't you glad you tried the sushi?  The expression on your face just speaks volumes...


----------



## JohnEric

sand2270 said:


> I told her this morning about the rain and that if we have to we are doing the parks in the rain.  She loved the Mickey poncho I bought and wants her own so bring it on rain!!
> 
> Really running around in the rain our last night was a total blast!



Agreed!  But perhaps you should bring some clips to hold the hoods shut.  

Also, there's nothing quite like being able to compare EVERY SINGLE RIDE to its counterpart at Disneyland, so you know who you should bring with you...


----------



## sand2270

JohnEric said:


> See, now aren't you glad you tried the sushi?  The expression on your face just speaks volumes...



really a terrible picture but I couldn't resist posting it.



JohnEric said:


> Agreed!  But perhaps you should bring some clips to hold the hoods shut.
> 
> Also, there's nothing quite like being able to compare EVERY SINGLE RIDE to its counterpart at Disneyland, so you know who you should bring with you...



I forgot I kept saying I needed a clothes pin LOL!  

I was worried Andrea and I were getting on your nerves..."Well our Disney has this and our Disney has that...but your Disney has this and your Disney has that".


----------



## vegasnative

MATTERHORN said:


> Just think, if you had a lolligagger there, you never would have met my amazing friends and vice versa!!! *And that's a shame that Tom's dessert at Citricos was so salty.* Not that I would have complained, I'm just sayin....
> 
> Andrea



That's just wrong!  However, I do think the extra cream was what prompted the beach chair sandwich and the sudden marriage of two Dis'ers.  A little weird sharing your honeymoon with you two and the monorail pilot, but hey...memories!  Was his name Kenneth?  Poor Kenneth, If I had a dollar for each time he said "OMG".


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> meeting Graeme and Al at Jellyrolls with the whole gang. It was like the odd couple. lol



Hmmmm!   

You were only given one task and that was to convert him to Disney, but you failed!!


----------



## Graeme

APB513 said:


> Ken - if you still have any video from my "performance", send me a PM, I'd love to see it.




Ken, just get it on Youtube!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> Hmmmm!
> 
> You were only given one task and that was to convert him to Disney, but you failed!!




Hahaha I kind of like Al just the way he is! LOL He is the ying to your yang, that is for sure! You have to admit he was having a great time by the end of the night! You know you can lead a horse water, but you will never be able to make Al like Disney. LOL


----------



## Floydian

Graeme said:


> Hmmmm!
> 
> You were only given one task and that was to convert him to Disney, but you failed!!



Not fair! We deserve another chance! Give this crowd half a day with him at Epcot's World Showcase (we've got beer and wine and slushie experts galore!), and I personally guarantee a conversion!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Floydian said:


> Not fair! We deserve another chance! Give this crowd half a day with him at Epcot's World Showcase (we've got beer and wine and slushie experts galore!), and I personally guarantee a conversion!




hahaha Brad you have a good point there. We drank around the world and did the Kim Possible in two countries at the end of the tour...LOL That was such a great day. It is amazing how my foot didn't hurt anymore after we got through Morocco


----------



## feistygalkmc

APB513 said:


> Krista - I had so much fun hanging with you at EPCOT!!!  And thanks for telling me about the Leesberg Lemonade - delish!!! Whenever I hear jingling, I'll think of you


No problem!! I will make sure to bring the jingle next time I come and that lemonade LOVE IT! I need to look up the recipe online. 

And Andrea, I'll share my tips with you anytime! Lol 

Here are a few pics, I am going to set up an album on photobucket maybe, or a slideshow with the theme song being "Where the Party At". he he seems appropriate 








Andrea and her 'gloobs' lol





I have TONS of Epcot pics since I spent most of my time there




The fab 6 (Brads holding the camera) drinking around the world without our fearless leader, Tojoes you will never live this one down baby. Guess that means you have an entire year to plan for next year. 




Ginger-Mangoritas or Mango-Gingeritas in Japan




The ladies drinking around the world




The Norweigans....








Doing the Kim Possible 




one of my most favorite pictures of Ken doing something unexpected 

I have many many more. I'm going to start uploading on photobucket now while I'm watching some baseball.  

And John Eric...Mr. Tall man that was my camera you were taking castle pics with, there are a lot of good ones!


----------



## ttester9612

dismem98 said:


> Teresa, are the dates set for next year in May??  I missed that and hope we can decide later when we get closer.
> 
> Patty



It was suggested in one of the posts May 14-17, 2010



APB513 said:


> Hi everybody!!  I got home last night.  I have to tell you that I did not want this trip to end
> 
> I had THE BEST TIME EVER on this trip and its all thanks to you guys!!!
> 
> I met so many wonderful people on this trip and had such an amazing time!!!
> 
> *My birthday at Jellyrolls *-  I had such a good time hanging with everyone at JRs on my birthday!!!  And a special thank you to Tracy and Robin!!! I had such a blast getting on stage and doing the "B" song!!!  Ken - if you still have any video from my "performance", send me a PM, I'd love to see it.
> 
> *Kona and the Monorail Crawl * - What can I say.  If you weren't there, you missed a great night!!!  I met so many amazing DISers that night.
> 
> Dinner at Kona was great! The food was delicious (although the service was not that great ), and the company was awesome!!!  Robin, Patty, John, Krista, Kristi, Darcy, and Brad were wonderful dinner companions.  It was great getting to know you all better.
> 
> The fun continued with the Monorail Crawl.  The drinks were yummy (I wonder if Shelia has recovered yet  ).  I will never look at the GF the same.  That reminds me, I have to go find my glow cube.  And ToJoes, "You, you got what I need.  But say he's just a friend, you say he's just a friend, oh baby, you got what I need...    )
> 
> *DIS'ers and the Quest for the Fountain of Booze* - We had so much fun drinking around the world and doing the Kim Possible Adventure!  While I didn't drink around the entire world, I made it pretty far
> 
> Krista - I had so much fun hanging with you at EPCOT!!!  And thanks for telling me about the Leesberg Lemonade - delish!!! Whenever I hear jingling, I'll think of you
> 
> Tracy and Robin - you girls are awesome!!!  I had so much fun hanging out with you guys!  I can't wait to do it again.
> 
> Ken and Brad - I give you credit for keeping up with us! Although I think we almost drove Brad to drink a few times.  And yes Ken, you were a great KP leader!  With your help we saved the world
> 
> I can't wait to do this again next year!



Angela..Now aren't you glad I talked you into going to JR for your birthday...you would have missed Tracy's surprise.    Don't forget about our ride on Spash Mountain and your shower cap


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> It was suggested in one of the posts May 14-17, 2010



 I can probably make it...my boss is going to love me leaving during our peak budget planning period again.  I had to break out my laptop in the airport bar with Darcy, Patty and Andrea because I got an emergency "we need you to run another budget scenario!" call an hour before I was supposed to board the plane LOL.


----------



## sand2270

I am going to start a separate thread, but I lined up childcare for the night of Saturday the 6th.  I was going to head over to Jellyrolls for a little while but I am thinking of cancelling it.  However I wanted to see first if any of the locals...Floydian, JohnEric, anyone else (I am not sure who else lives close by) are interested in a mini-meet.  Just throwing it out there, no pressure.  I do have a Biergarten ADR for Friday night, so if Friday works better for people we could do some type of meal or drink meet in Epcot.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Feistygal, I can't believe you posted a pic of my "gloobs"!! Love the nickname! 
Ah ha ha ha ha ha!! Too funny!
Was great to meet you!

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> I can probably make it...my boss is going to love me leaving during our peak budget planning period again.  I had to break out my laptop in the airport bar with Darcy, Patty and Andrea because I got an emergency "we need you to run another budget scenario!" call an hour before I was supposed to board the plane LOL.



That's okay Amy, if that's what it takes to get you to go, I'll bust out the laptop for you!! Maybe it'll help that it'll only be a few days instead of two trips in a row next year!! And here's hoping you won't be sick right beforehand, I'm sure that didn't help! 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

JohnEric said:


> See, now aren't you glad you tried the sushi?  The expression on your face just speaks volumes...



John, it really was great! Honestly, it was. Thank you for broadening my horizons that night!! 

And sorry for all the comparisons. It's probably best if we do a different park with you than MK!!    But it was a blast in the rain, thanks for the great company that night!!

I'll never forget the look on your face when we all started giving our "stats"!!  

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

vegasnative said:


> That's just wrong!  However, I do think the extra cream was what prompted the beach chair sandwich and the sudden marriage of two Dis'ers.  A little weird sharing your honeymoon with you two and the monorail pilot, but hey...memories!  Was his name Kenneth?  Poor Kenneth, If I had a dollar for each time he said "OMG".



Hey now lady!! I know nothing about any such cream. So I pretty much groped our waiter, who hasn't? 

Yeah, you could afford an AP if you had a dollar for all those times!! Poor Kenneth!

Andrea


----------



## feistygalkmc

Here's the link to the photobucket album. All the pics are out of order and I'm still working on putting a slideshow together of all our gorgeous ladies and handsome men. 

http://gs93.photobucket.com/groups/l74/HVZN6GDZUT/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## feistygalkmc

> Feistygal, I can't believe you posted a pic of my "gloobs"!! Love the nickname!
> Ah ha ha ha ha ha!! Too funny!
> Was great to meet you!


It was great meeting you also. There were lots of fun times. For a trip that I was thisclose to cancelling it ended up being a blast.


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> That's okay Amy, if that's what it takes to get you to go, I'll bust out the laptop for you!! Maybe it'll help that it'll only be a few days instead of two trips in a row next year!! And here's hoping you won't be sick right beforehand, I'm sure that didn't help!
> 
> Andrea



As long as I don't get the flu and have to stay home from work for 3 days and than leave for a trip...and than leave 10 days later for another trip...I should be ok.

And yeah not getting sick this time would be awesome 



MATTERHORN said:


> John, it really was great! Honestly, it was. Thank you for broadening my horizons that night!!
> 
> And sorry for all the comparisons. It's probably best if we do a different park with you than MK!!    But it was a blast in the rain, thanks for the great company that night!!
> 
> I'll never forget the look on your face when we all started giving our "stats"!!
> 
> Andrea



the stats was pretty funny...especially the look on John's face when he found out Jerry's age.  You were certainly on a roll with the comparisons.


----------



## watank

APB513 said:


> *My birthday at Jellyrolls *-  I had such a good time hanging with everyone at JRs on my birthday!!!  And a special thank you to Tracy and Robin!!! I had such a blast getting on stage and doing the "B" song!!!  Ken - if you still have any video from my "performance", send me a PM, I'd love to see it.
> ...
> 
> I can't wait to do this again next year!



Almost done going through Wednesday night's photos, hope to start uploading them later today 

So are we starting to plan for next May yet? 



Graeme said:


> Ken, just get it on Youtube!!



Hmm that's a thought  - won't have to worry about my server choking on the load then 

-Ken


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

watank said:


> Hmm that's a thought  - won't have to worry about my server choking on the load then
> 
> -Ken



OMG!!! Andrea??? Tom????
Ken, I know you weren't at the Citricos dinner, but this was too funny to just pass by without a comment...


----------



## buena vista

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> OMG!!! Andrea??? Tom????
> Ken, I know you weren't at the Citricos dinner, but this was too funny to just pass by without a comment...



 Yeah, Ken inadvertantly (or not) stumbled across a good one. My guess though is if his "server" does get choked up, it would take more than the Heimlich maneuver or Andrea's.. um.. appreciative attentions to resolve itself.


----------



## dismem98

ttester9612 said:


> It was suggested in one of the posts May 14-17, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I did miss that than.  I hope to go but the 16th is my daughter's birthday which I have missed the last 2 yrs.
> Next year is a biggie birthday so am not sure I can miss this one.  I will have to see when the party is going to be.
> 
> You all may after party without me next May...
> 
> Patty


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> ttester9612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was suggested in one of the posts May 14-17, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I did miss that than.  I hope to go but the 16th is my daughter's birthday which I have missed the last 2 yrs.
> Next year is a biggie birthday so am not sure I can miss this one.  I will have to see when the party is going to be.
> 
> You all may after party without me next May...
> 
> Patty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no missy.  Drag her and that new hubby of hers along.  You all can have a private celebration on the 16th at the world, but we can toast her birthday in high fashion at JRs. . .even get the piano men to drag her to the stage. . .lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> dismem98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no missy.  Drag her and that new hubby of hers along.  You all can have a private celebration on the 16th at the world, but we can toast her birthday in high fashion at JRs. . .even get the piano men to drag her to the stage. . .lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be too funny but somehow I think she has bigger plans for this next birthday. I keep telling her how much fun we all are,,,,
> For some reason she likes her own friends.  Geez what's up with that??
> 
> I'm hoping she does something together with her cousin turning the same age and not on her actual birthday.
> There's time so we shall see.
Click to expand...


----------



## watank

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> OMG!!! Andrea??? Tom????
> Ken, I know you weren't at the Citricos dinner, but this was too funny to just pass by without a comment...





buena vista said:


> Yeah, Ken inadvertantly (or not) stumbled across a good one. My guess though is if his "server" does get choked up, it would take more than the Heimlich maneuver or Andrea's.. um.. appreciative attentions to resolve itself.



Ack, guess I need to watch how I phrase things here  

Although I guess it'd be hard to beat what I ended up saying to the CM the one night we were exiting through International Gateway in the downpour and heading to JR's:

CM: (pointing to plastic cup in my hand) "Sir, is that alcohol?"
Me: "No, it's walkohol"

My mind jumbled together "water" "walking" (to) "alcohol", I guess 

-Ken


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

That's funny, Ken.
BTW, it was nice sitting next to you during lunch in Japan. Thanks for putting up with my food questions and my funny faces when the eel was served...


----------



## nurse.darcy

watank said:


> Ack, guess I need to watch how I phrase things here
> 
> Although I guess it'd be hard to beat what I ended up saying to the CM the one night we were exiting through International Gateway in the downpour and heading to JR's:
> 
> CM: (pointing to plastic cup in my hand) "Sir, is that alcohol?"
> Me: "No, it's walkohol"
> 
> My mind jumbled together "water" "walking" (to) "alcohol", I guess
> 
> -Ken



Walkohol?. . .too funny.


----------



## APB513

Graeme said:


> Ken, just get it on Youtube!!



I'm ready for my close up Mr. Demille! 



feistygalkmc said:


> No problem!! I will make sure to bring the jingle next time I come and that lemonade LOVE IT! I need to look up the recipe online.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few pics, I am going to set up an album on photobucket maybe, or a slideshow with the theme song being "Where the Party At". he he seems appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea and her '*gloobs*' lol
> 
> I have TONS of Epcot pics since I spent most of my time there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fab 6 (Brads holding the camera) drinking around the world without our fearless leader, Tojoes you will never live this one down baby. Guess that means you have an entire year to plan for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger-Mangoritas or Mango-Gingeritas in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ladies drinking around the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing the Kim Possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my most favorite pictures of Ken doing something unexpected
> 
> I have many many more. I'm going to start uploading on photobucket now while I'm watching some baseball.
> 
> And John Eric...Mr. Tall man that was my camera you were taking castle pics with, there are a lot of good ones!



Great pics, Krista!  Gloobs  



ttester9612 said:


> It was suggested in one of the posts May 14-17, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Angela..Now aren't you glad I talked you into going to JR for your birthday...you would have missed Tracy's surprise.    Don't forget about our ride on Spash Mountain and your shower cap



Teresa, I am soooo glad you talked me into going to JRs!!!  That was the perfect way to end my birthday celebration!!!

I could never forget SM or the shower cap 



watank said:


> Almost done going through Wednesday night's photos, hope to start uploading them later today
> 
> So are we starting to plan for next May yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm that's a thought  - won't have to worry about my server choking on the load then
> 
> -Ken



I'm in for next May.  Although I might have to bring my youngest DS with me.  



dismem98 said:


> ttester9612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was suggested in one of the posts May 14-17, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I did miss that than.  I hope to go but the 16th is my daughter's birthday which I have missed the last 2 yrs.
> Next year is a biggie birthday so am *not sure I can miss this one*.  I will have to see when the party is going to be.
> 
> You all may after party without me next May...
> 
> Patty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  You gotta come, Patty
> 
> 
> 
> watank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ack, guess I need to watch how I phrase things here
> 
> Although I guess it'd be hard to beat what I ended up saying to the CM the one night we were exiting through International Gateway in the downpour and heading to JR's:
> 
> CM: (pointing to plastic cup in my hand) "Sir, is that alcohol?"
> Me: "No, it's walkohol"
> 
> My mind jumbled together "water" "walking" (to) "alcohol", I guess
> 
> -Ken
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm telling you, we need to market "walkohol" as the new energy drink!
Click to expand...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Angela, can we redo the bus ride to JRs. . .OMG girl, I think that is when I lost my voice. I am sure the bus driver never wants to see us again, though we now know we do not need to "swim" across the lagoon to get to JRs.. .lol.

For anyone who missed the May meet, may you all plan on being there next year cause we are going to threepeat next year.  It was just too awesome to not plan again. And Angela, I want more partay time with you girl.  May I be in full voice. . .


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Angela, can we redo the bus ride to JRs. . .OMG girl, I think that is when I lost my voice. I am sure the bus driver never wants to see us again, though we now know we do not need to "swim" across the lagoon to get to JRs.. .lol.
> 
> For anyone who missed the May meet, may you all plan on being there next year cause we are going to threepeat next year.  It was just too awesome to not plan again. And Angela, I want more partay time with you girl.  May I be in full voice. . .



Darcy, that bus ride to JRs may have been more fun than the two monorail crawl stops   I'm surprised the bus driver didn't tell us all to get off the bus just to get rid of us   

I will be there next year and we will most definitely be spending more time together!!!!   PARTAY


----------



## feistygalkmc

> Although I guess it'd be hard to beat what I ended up saying to the CM the one night we were exiting through International Gateway in the downpour and heading to JR's:
> 
> CM: (pointing to plastic cup in my hand) "Sir, is that alcohol?"
> Me: "No, it's walkohol"
> 
> My mind jumbled together "water" "walking" (to) "alcohol", I guess



I forgot about this, it was so funny!


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> Yeah, Ken inadvertantly (or not) stumbled across a good one. My guess though is if his "server" does get choked up, it would take more than the Heimlich maneuver or Andrea's.. um.. appreciative attentions to resolve itself.



OMG, I am at work and I am LMAO! A tip isn't the only way to show a waiter he's doing a wonderful job, right???  

No, he really was great. Hopefully we'll be welcome back next year!!

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> OMG, I am at work and I am LMAO! A tip isn't the only way to show a waiter he's doing a wonderful job, right???
> 
> No, he really was great. Hopefully we'll be welcome back next year!!
> 
> Andrea



I'm sure he was the envy of all the waiters that night. Funny though that he didn't re-appear for about 20 minutes after that.


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> I'm sure he was the envy of all the waiters that night. Funny though that he didn't re-appear for about 20 minutes after that.



He was probably just composing himself after my man-handling!! You can't take me anywhere.   

Andrea


----------



## buena vista

RoseAnne and I had a wonderful trip and we have many of you to thank for that. As she's already posted, it meant a lot to both of us that she was made to feel welcome by you, especially those of you who had already embraced me and one another from previous trips and gatherings. The people I've been fortunate to come to know from the DIS are among the best people I know and I'm blessed to have you in my life. 

Our trip began on Friday. After checking in at POP, our day began with lunch at the SSR Turf Club where we were joined by Angy, Mel, Carrie, & Bart. Having lunch only steps away from the clubhouse at Lake Buena Vista Golf Course tested my discipline a bit (I have a DVC golf membership thats almost as vocal as my AP) but I resisted the temptation and we enjoyed a pleasant welcome to the World meal with good friends. Afterwards, we ran into Teresa and Sha which was a really nice surprise! 

We made it back to POP for some pool time where we met up with Andrea, Darcy, Patty, Robin, Ken, and Corrina.. It wasnt long before we organized a synchronized swimming team, and I thought we did a commendable job for not having much time to rehearse. Amy joined us after a short while and as shes already reported, I couldn't resist giving her a big soggy hug!  Amy, Im only a little sorry for getting you all chlorinated after youd already showered and changed, but now that you know me you know to expect those kinds of things .

Later on we arrived at the Poly and walked around the resort before having drinks at the Tambu Lounge where we met up with Carrie and Mel and were entertained by some dude who sounded like hed been chain-drinking all day. That was followed by dinner at Kona with Tracy and her intimate gang of ..how many? 17? . Anyway, what a fabulous meal and a fun time! Best memory of that evening was what Ill call the Kona word game with Andrea. Those of you who know Andrea know that she has an amazing talent for word play, and well, the combination of that and Konas use of exotic words for its food and drink, like lapu lapu and authentic poke made for some hilarious group banter. Big thanks go out to Tracy for putting it all together and for tolerating my public shout out to you for organizing this gathering! 

The next morning, we were determined to find a local Starbucks for some good coffee to start the day. So Carrie joined us on what turned out to be a frustrating search along Rte 192. We ended up at a McDonalds where the breakfast sandwiches were fine, but as in trips past they managed to screw up my iced coffee order - not once, but twice! (is it really that difficult to fill a plastic cup with ice and pour black coffee over it?! LOL).  Anyway, armed with coffee and food, we headed to AK for rope drop to begin what would be one of the best days Ive ever experienced at WDW, and this despite a brief snafu at guest relations with our passes (eventually they replaced both my AP and RoseAnnes unexpired park hopper ticket with 2 days remaining on it). The 3 of us made it to the rope and counted down to make our ways into Asia and Africa, with RoseAnne getting FPs at Kilimanjaro Safari while Carrie and I went to EE where we would meet up with Mel and Charlene, and then saw Augie and corralled him for a group ride on EE. Then we joined Angy for a second turn on EE, and headed over to KS to meet up with RoseAnne for a beautiful 2-week trip through Harambe. We later joined up with Darcy, Patty, Bart, Andrea, Jerry, Corrina, and Ken for Lion King (did I miss anyone?..we were a formidable herd of elephants!). Love that show! ..brings out my inner tumble monkey LOL. Next, we managed to get RoseAnne onto EE and she loved it!! (thanks Augie for the FPs!) After lunch at Flame Tree, we took a second trip to Harambe before converting RoseAnnes park ticket into an AP and then we returned to POP for some relaxing pool time where Tracy and Andrea made fun of my skittishness over some menacing clouds overhead! (they were menacing I tell you! lol). Dinner at Citricos that evening was a delight. Jerry, Andrea, Corrina, and Amy joined us for a memorable meal and great conversation. Andrea was kind enough to thank our friendly and attentive waiter on behalf of the group and in her own appreciative way. 

Amy covered the rest of the night really well in a previous post, so I wont go into detail here. Just a few highlights - lawnchair sandwich, Wishes from the beach, goofy pics on the pier, what happens in the front of the monorail, stays in the front of the monorail, Spectromagic  up close and personal, and Splash Mt. at midnight. What a memorable day! 

*to be continued with Part II*


----------



## buena vista

MATTERHORN said:


> You can't take me anywhere.
> 
> Andrea



I have to think there were a number of places he wanted to take you after that!


----------



## MATTERHORN

buena vista said:


> I have to think there were a number of places he wanted to take you after that!



Har Har!! Just for that, you're so gonna get it next year at lawn chair sandwich time! Right girls?

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

BTW, love the trip report so far. Felt like I was back in that night as I sit at my desk! So much fun! Can't wait to read the rest!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> RoseAnne and I had a wonderful trip and we have many of you to thank for that. As she's already posted, it meant a lot to both of us that she was made to feel welcome by you, especially those of you who had already embraced me and one another from previous trips and gatherings. The people I've been fortunate to come to know from the DIS are among the best people I know and I'm blessed to have you in my life.
> 
> Our trip began on Friday. After checking in at POP, our day began with lunch at the SSR Turf Club where we were joined by Angy, Mel, Carrie, & Bart. Having lunch only steps away from the clubhouse at Lake Buena Vista Golf Course tested my discipline a bit (I have a DVC golf membership thats almost as vocal as my AP) but I resisted the temptation and we enjoyed a pleasant welcome to the World meal with good friends. Afterwards, we ran into Teresa and Sha which was a really nice surprise!
> 
> We made it back to POP for some pool time where we met up with Andrea, Darcy, Patty, Robin, Ken, and Corrina.. It wasnt long before we organized a synchronized swimming team, and I thought we did a commendable job for not having much time to rehearse. Amy joined us after a short while and as shes already reported, I couldn't resist giving her a big soggy hug!  Amy, Im only a little sorry for getting you all chlorinated after youd already showered and changed, but now that you know me you know to expect those kinds of things .
> 
> Later on we arrived at the Poly and walked around the resort before having drinks at the Tambu Lounge where we met up with Carrie and Mel and were entertained by some dude who sounded like hed been chain-drinking all day. That was followed by dinner at Kona with Tracy and her intimate gang of ..how many? 17? . Anyway, what a fabulous meal and a fun time! Best memory of that evening was what Ill call the Kona word game with Andrea. Those of you who know Andrea know that she has an amazing talent for word play, and well, the combination of that and Konas use of exotic words for its food and drink, like lapu lapu and authentic poke made for some hilarious group banter. Big thanks go out to Tracy for putting it all together and for tolerating my public shout out to you for organizing this gathering!
> 
> The next morning, we were determined to find a local Starbucks for some good coffee to start the day. So Carrie joined us on what turned out to be a frustrating search along Rte 192. We ended up at a McDonalds where the breakfast sandwiches were fine, but as in trips past they managed to screw up my iced coffee order - not once, but twice! (is it really that difficult to fill a plastic cup with ice and pour black coffee over it?! LOL).  Anyway, armed with coffee and food, we headed to AK for rope drop to begin what would be one of the best days Ive ever experienced at WDW, and this despite a brief snafu at guest relations with our passes (eventually they replaced both my AP and RoseAnnes unexpired park hopper ticket with 2 days remaining on it). The 3 of us made it to the rope and counted down to make our ways into Asia and Africa, with RoseAnne getting FPs at Kilimanjaro Safari while Carrie and I went to EE where we would meet up with Mel and Charlene, and then saw Augie and corralled him for a group ride on EE. Then we joined Angy for a second turn on EE, and headed over to KS to meet up with RoseAnne for a beautiful 2-week trip through Harambe. We later joined up with Darcy, Patty, Bart, Andrea, Jerry, Corrina, and Ken for Lion King (did I miss anyone?..we were a formidable herd of elephants!). Love that show! ..brings out my inner tumble monkey LOL. Next, we managed to get RoseAnne onto EE and she loved it!! (thanks Augie for the FPs!) After lunch at Flame Tree, we took a second trip to Harambe before converting RoseAnnes park ticket into an AP and then we returned to POP for some relaxing pool time where Tracy and Andrea made fun of my skittishness over some menacing clouds overhead! (they were menacing I tell you! lol). Dinner at Citricos that evening was a delight. Jerry, Andrea, Corrina, and Amy joined us for a memorable meal and great conversation. Andrea was kind enough to thank our friendly and attentive waiter on behalf of the group and in her own appreciative way.
> 
> Amy covered the rest of the night really well in a previous post, so I wont go into detail here. Just a few highlights - lawnchair sandwich, Wishes from the beach, goofy pics on the pier, what happens in the front of the monorail, stays in the front of the monorail, Spectromagic  up close and personal, and Splash Mt. at midnight. What a memorable day!
> 
> *to be continued with Part II*




Great recap Tom...and I loved my wet pool hug! 

I thought the toast you made at dinner was wonderful.  Who knew a year ago I would take a trip to DisneyWorld with a bunch of people I met online.  Who knew I would talk almost everyday to one of those people (Matterhorn).  

You are a great group of people...fun, caring, welcoming and kind of crazy which I like.


----------



## dismem98

MATTERHORN said:


> Har Har!! Just for that, you're so gonna get it next year at lawn chair sandwich time! Right girls?
> 
> Andrea





I think he might like that....


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> RoseAnne and I had a wonderful trip and we have many of you to thank for that. As she's already posted, it meant a lot to both of us that she was made to feel welcome by you, especially those of you who had already embraced me and one another from previous trips and gatherings. The people I've been fortunate to come to know from the DIS are among the best people I know and I'm blessed to have you in my life.
> 
> Our trip began on Friday. After checking in at POP, our day began with lunch at the SSR Turf Club where we were joined by Angy, Mel, Carrie, & Bart. Having lunch only steps away from the clubhouse at Lake Buena Vista Golf Course tested my discipline a bit (I have a DVC golf membership thats almost as vocal as my AP) but I resisted the temptation and we enjoyed a pleasant welcome to the World meal with good friends. Afterwards, we ran into Teresa and Sha which was a really nice surprise!
> 
> We made it back to POP for some pool time where we met up with Andrea, Darcy, Patty, Robin, Ken, and Corrina.. It wasnt long before we organized a synchronized swimming team, and I thought we did a commendable job for not having much time to rehearse. Amy joined us after a short while and as shes already reported, I couldn't resist giving her a big soggy hug!  Amy, Im only a little sorry for getting you all chlorinated after youd already showered and changed, but now that you know me you know to expect those kinds of things .
> 
> Later on we arrived at the Poly and walked around the resort before having drinks at the Tambu Lounge where we met up with Carrie and Mel and were entertained by some dude who sounded like hed been chain-drinking all day. That was followed by dinner at Kona with Tracy and her intimate gang of ..how many? 17? . Anyway, what a fabulous meal and a fun time! Best memory of that evening was what Ill call the Kona word game with Andrea. Those of you who know Andrea know that she has an amazing talent for word play, and well, the combination of that and Konas use of exotic words for its food and drink, like lapu lapu and authentic poke made for some hilarious group banter. Big thanks go out to Tracy for putting it all together and for tolerating my public shout out to you for organizing this gathering!
> 
> The next morning, we were determined to find a local Starbucks for some good coffee to start the day. So Carrie joined us on what turned out to be a frustrating search along Rte 192. We ended up at a McDonalds where the breakfast sandwiches were fine, but as in trips past they managed to screw up my iced coffee order - not once, but twice! (is it really that difficult to fill a plastic cup with ice and pour black coffee over it?! LOL).  Anyway, armed with coffee and food, we headed to AK for rope drop to begin what would be one of the best days Ive ever experienced at WDW, and this despite a brief snafu at guest relations with our passes (eventually they replaced both my AP and RoseAnnes unexpired park hopper ticket with 2 days remaining on it). The 3 of us made it to the rope and counted down to make our ways into Asia and Africa, with RoseAnne getting FPs at Kilimanjaro Safari while Carrie and I went to EE where we would meet up with Mel and Charlene, and then saw Augie and corralled him for a group ride on EE. Then we joined Angy for a second turn on EE, and headed over to KS to meet up with RoseAnne for a beautiful 2-week trip through Harambe. We later joined up with Darcy, Patty, Bart, Andrea, Jerry, Corrina, and Ken for Lion King (did I miss anyone?..we were a formidable herd of elephants!). Love that show! ..brings out my inner tumble monkey LOL. Next, we managed to get RoseAnne onto EE and she loved it!! (thanks Augie for the FPs!) After lunch at Flame Tree, we took a second trip to Harambe before converting RoseAnnes park ticket into an AP and then we returned to POP for some relaxing pool time where Tracy and Andrea made fun of my skittishness over some menacing clouds overhead! (they were menacing I tell you! lol). Dinner at Citricos that evening was a delight. Jerry, Andrea, Corrina, and Amy joined us for a memorable meal and great conversation. Andrea was kind enough to thank our friendly and attentive waiter on behalf of the group and in her own appreciative way.
> 
> Amy covered the rest of the night really well in a previous post, so I wont go into detail here. Just a few highlights - lawnchair sandwich, Wishes from the beach, goofy pics on the pier, what happens in the front of the monorail, stays in the front of the monorail, Spectromagic  up close and personal, and Splash Mt. at midnight. What a memorable day!
> 
> *to be continued with Part II*



Was wonderful to finally meet you both too! And such an attractive couple you make! Cait said everyone would love Roseanne and she was right about that! Was a surprise to meet up with you all at SSR to see Teresa. If I hadnt had seen Mel, I wouldnt have realized you all were there.


----------



## buena vista

dismem98 said:


> I think he might like that....



Yeah Patty.. what are the odds of THAT, huh?!


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> Was wonderful to finally meet you both too! And such an attractive couple you make! Cait said everyone would love Roseanne and she was right about that! Was a surprise to meet up with you all at SSR to see Teresa. If I hadnt had seen Mel, I wouldnt have realized you all were there.



Thanks Sha, that's so nice! It was a pleasure to meet you finally! As much as we all visit WDW and have DVC's, I'm surprised it hadn't happened sooner!


----------



## wdwstevenb

I will be at the WDW resort on a solo escape Saturday and Sunday May 30/31. Who am I? Just some mid 30's guy who used to be a cast member who never grew out of the place. Plans are "pretty firm" at this point... So let me know if anyone will be around.


----------



## sand2270

wdwstevenb said:


> I will be at the WDW resort on a solo escape Saturday and Sunday May 30/31. Who am I? Just some mid 30's guy who used to be a cast member who never grew out of the place. Plans are "pretty firm" at this point... So let me know if anyone will be around.



I will be there.  Heading back on the 29th with my daughter.


----------



## wdwstevenb

Spectacular... Staying the weekend?  longer?  shorter?


----------



## sand2270

wdwstevenb said:


> Spectacular... Staying the weekend?  longer?  shorter?



Get in on the 29th, staying at Pop through June 1st.

June 1st thru June 8th will be at Beach Club.


----------



## wdwstevenb

sand2270 said:


> Get in on the 29th, staying at Pop through the June 1st.
> 
> June 1st thru Jun 8th will be at Beach Club.


I will be at DAK Villas both nights...


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Thanks for the compliments, Sha-
It was sooo nice meeting you and enjoying breakfast together.
I am glad I finally got to meet the "Sweetheart" of the boards!


----------



## sand2270

wdwstevenb said:


> I will be at DAK Villas both nights...



Is that Animal Kingdom?  The rough plan is to hit either Epcot or MK the morning of the 30th, pool time and than MK in the evening.

31st will be our Animal Kingdom day.

I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## wdwstevenb

How has this worked for others before?  I am curious.


----------



## CoMickey

Sounds like you all had a great time!!!   But then how could you not with this crazy, fun group???   

Patty - My DD's BD is also May 16 and she'll be 21 next year and I promised to take her to Vegas. 

I can't wait for those of you who are coming out to DL in December!  I might even be able to persuade Mr. CA to come along and meet you all.  I took him along on a Dis meet with some Dissers from a DL thread that I belong to and he had a good time. 

Anyway just wanted to say HI! and glad that everyone had a wonderful, memorable trip!


----------



## sand2270

wdwstevenb said:


> How has this worked for others before?  I am curious.



I have been talking to many of these people online for quite a while now so meeting in person just seemed like a formality.  However seems like if people want to meet you just agree on a spot and a time and meet there.  Fairly easy.


----------



## dismem98

CoMickey said:


> Sounds like you all had a great time!!!   But then how could you not with this crazy, fun group???
> 
> Patty - My DD's BD is also May 16 and she'll be 21 next year and I promised to take her to Vegas.
> 
> I can't wait for those of you who are coming out to DL in December!  I might even be able to persuade Mr. CA to come along and meet you all.  I took him along on a Dis meet with some Dissers from a DL thread that I belong to and he had a good time.
> 
> Anyway just wanted to say HI! and glad that everyone had a wonderful, memorable trip!




Hey Vicki - very cool our DD's have the same birthday.
I think my daughter wishes she was turning 21 but she will be the big 3-0.  I keep telling her that's nothing. 

May have to visit DL this year, it's been way too long and since that is where I grew up guess I should go visit.

Patty


----------



## CoMickey

dismem98 said:


> Hey Vicki - very cool our DD's have the same birthday.
> I think my daughter wishes she was turning 21 but she will be the big 3-0.  I keep telling her that's nothing.
> 
> May have to visit DL this year, it's been way too long and since that is where I grew up guess I should go visit.
> 
> Patty



Awe to be 30 again!   

Where did you grow up?  I've only been out here for 8 months now but I did go to college in Long Beach many, many moons ago!  I love it here!

You should join Sha and the others who are planning to come in Dec. to DL!  Or if you come any other time let me know and I'd be happy to keep you company for a day or two and share some cocktails in DCA!  Any excuse to get to DL!  I have a convention to go to in June at the Anaheim Convention Center and I am going to stay a couple extra days to go to the parks...I thought what the heck Mr. CA will be out of town on a scout camping trip so no need to rush home!


----------



## dismem98

CoMickey said:


> Awe to be 30 again!
> 
> Where did you grow up?  I've only been out here for 8 months now but I did go to college in Long Beach many, many moons ago!  I love it here!
> 
> You should join Sha and the others who are planning to come in Dec. to DL!  Or if you come any other time let me know and I'd be happy to keep you company for a day or two and share some cocktails in DCA!  Any excuse to get to DL!  I have a convention to go to in June at the Anaheim Convention Center and I am going to stay a couple extra days to go to the parks...I thought what the heck Mr. CA will be out of town on a scout camping trip so no need to rush home!



I was in anaheim and than San Bernadino.  Could see the fireworks from our house.  Brother still lives close to there and he works in Long Beach.

Will have to see because this work thing gets in the way.  But have promised a friend to see DL together.  I'll let you know so we can maybe meet up.


----------



## texaslonestar

wdwstevenb said:


> I will be at the WDW resort on a solo escape Saturday and Sunday May 30/31. Who am I? Just some mid 30's guy who used to be a cast member who never grew out of the place. Plans are "pretty firm" at this point... So let me know if anyone will be around.




I'm gonna be there the 28, 29, and 30.  A solo get-away trip.   Need to get out of town.  Pretty excited because I'm gonna be purchasing my AP so I can take more last minute trips!  I don't really have any plans yet.


----------



## sand2270

hey guys I wrote a quick dining report since I was pleasantly surprised with the dining this past weekend.  Here is the link if any of my dining companions would like to weigh in 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2183218


----------



## watank

Ok, Angela's on YouTube! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbEqD7qEA78

-Ken


----------



## APB513

watank said:


> Ok, Angela's on YouTube!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbEqD7qEA78
> 
> -Ken




Thanks, Ken for posting this!  

I guess they don't realize how hard it is to follow the Bs after you've had a Blue Hawaiian


----------



## bound2travel

I've been enjoying everyone's posts about the trip. I can't believe its been a week since I was enjoying lunch at Le Cellier with Tracy and Robin. It was a pleasure meeting all of you.

Darcy and Patty - thanks for inviting me to lunch at Japan
Tracy and Robin - thanks for the room bar at POP
JohnEric, Krista and Angela - great time at Kona, Spectromagic and Wishes
Brad - great meeting you and I'm glad your felt great so that you could join us
RoseAnne and Tom - thanks for answering my questions at Tokyo Dining
Ken - thanks for posting the link as I wasn't there for the actual performance.

I'm sure I'm leaving out someone in the above list, I don't mean to.

Have a great holiday weekend - I get to work Saturday.

Kristi


----------



## feistygalkmc

> Ok, Angela's on YouTube!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbEqD7qEA78
> 
> -Ken



Yeah Kenny! And Angela, you were so cute doing the B's.



> JohnEric, Krista and Angela - great time at Kona, Spectromagic and Wishes



Kristi it was great meeting you also, can't wait for next year (or later this year) hope you will be there!


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> hey guys I wrote a quick dining report since I was pleasantly surprised with the dining this past weekend.




Yes, that was a great dinner at Kona!  The prime rib I had was excellent, washed down with a Kona Longboard.  (no Nimbus, Blue Point or Magic Hat there!)  And the cheescake I had for dessert was very good, though the chocolate cake others had looked real good.

I just registered for the ToT 13k, (Tom, want to do it also?) which will happen the end of October.  So it looks like I am headed to DW again!  (but not soon enough...)

Everyone have a great three day weekend!


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Yes, that was a great dinner at Kona!  The prime rib I had was excellent, washed down with a Kona Longboard.  (no Nimbus, Blue Point or Magic Hat there!)  And the cheescake I had for dessert was very good, though the chocolate cake others had looked real good.
> 
> I just registered for the ToT 13k, (Tom, want to do it also?) which will happen the end of October.  So it looks like I am headed to DW again!  (but not soon enough...)
> 
> Everyone have a great three day weekend!



I wanted to try that Kona Longboard beer but I stuck to the coffee drinks trying to wake up.  What kind of beer was it?  May have to stop in the lounge next week and try one.


----------



## APB513

feistygalkmc said:


> Yeah Kenny! And Angela, you were so cute doing the B's.



It was such a hoot getting up there and being silly.


----------



## APB513

Speaking of Kona, I could really use an Island Sunset or the Kailuea Torte right about now.  They were both yummy!!!


----------



## sand2270

APB513 said:


> Speaking of Kona, I could really use an Island Sunset or the Kailuea Torte right about now.  They were both yummy!!!




That torte was to die for.

In fact I am seriously considering redoing our Saturday plans, cancelling Spoodles, childcare and Jellyrolls.  I would love my daughter to see the Poly...may see if I can get a Kona ADR, wander around the resort and watch Wishes from the beach.

EDIT:  I just called and changed it.  Kona, Poly and fireworks on Saturday instead of Spoodles, childcare and Jellyrolls.  I am so excited!


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> I wanted to try that Kona Longboard beer but I stuck to the coffee drinks trying to wake up.  What kind of beer was it?  May have to stop in the lounge next week and try one.




Longboard is a lager, they also have a pale ale, the name of which I do not remember. (Tracy knows about my loss of memory).  I do know the Longboard is on tap at the lounge there.

Have a good time at the Poly that evening, but you are gonna love the BC!


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Longboard is a lager, they also have a pale ale, the name of which I do not remember. (Tracy knows about my loss of memory).  I do know the Longboard is on tap at the lounge there.
> 
> Have a good time at the Poly that evening, but you are gonna love the BC!



oohh pale ale.  Ok well now that we are having dinner there I can have one with dinner and than get one at the lounge .  I think I'll have more fun at Poly that night with my daughter than going to Jellyrolls by myself.  Plus I know she will be happy she isn't going to the Sandcastle Club...though I think she would have had a good time there.

I stayed at the Beach Club last year for a work conference and loved it!  But I have to say I loved POP too...more than I thought I would.  It's going to be a great trip!


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> That torte was to die for.
> 
> In fact I am seriously considering redoing our Saturday plans, cancelling Spoodles, childcare and Jellyrolls.  I would love my daughter to see the Poly...may see if I can get a Kona ADR, wander around the resort and watch Wishes from the beach.
> 
> EDIT:  I just called and changed it.  Kona, Poly and fireworks on Saturday instead of Spoodles, childcare and Jellyrolls.  I am so excited!




Yay!!!  Enjoy the torte!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am absolutely flabberghasted.  Florida recruiters have been emailing me for the last year, but SERIOUSLY FOLKS.  I am home a few days and they are CALLING now.  I do NOT believe I did anything more than sign my name to a credit card statement all weekend.  How is it that every local recruiter suddenly has my name and number?  Believe me it makes me want to pack and go, but I am a realist. . .I will wait for the most fitting offer. Its kind of funny cause I haven't really decided where on the East Coast I want to move but hey, can't hurt to entertain the offers now can it?


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> RoseAnne and I had a wonderful trip and we have many of you to thank for that. As she's already posted, it meant a lot to both of us that she was made to feel welcome by you, especially those of you who had already embraced me and one another from previous trips and gatherings. The people I've been fortunate to come to know from the DIS are among the best people I know and I'm blessed to have you in my life.
> 
> Our trip began on Friday. After checking in at POP, our day began with lunch at the SSR Turf Club where we were joined by Angy, Mel, Carrie, & Bart. Having lunch only steps away from the clubhouse at Lake Buena Vista Golf Course tested my discipline a bit (I have a DVC golf membership thats almost as vocal as my AP) but I resisted the temptation and we enjoyed a pleasant welcome to the World meal with good friends. Afterwards, we ran into Teresa and Sha which was a really nice surprise!
> 
> We made it back to POP for some pool time where we met up with Andrea, Darcy, Patty, Robin, Ken, and Corrina.. It wasnt long before we organized a synchronized swimming team, and I thought we did a commendable job for not having much time to rehearse. Amy joined us after a short while and as shes already reported, I couldn't resist giving her a big soggy hug!  Amy, Im only a little sorry for getting you all chlorinated after youd already showered and changed, but now that you know me you know to expect those kinds of things .
> 
> Later on we arrived at the Poly and walked around the resort before having drinks at the Tambu Lounge where we met up with Carrie and Mel and were entertained by some dude who sounded like hed been chain-drinking all day. That was followed by dinner at Kona with Tracy and her intimate gang of ..how many? 17? . Anyway, what a fabulous meal and a fun time! Best memory of that evening was what Ill call the Kona word game with Andrea. Those of you who know Andrea know that she has an amazing talent for word play, and well, the combination of that and Konas use of exotic words for its food and drink, like lapu lapu and authentic poke made for some hilarious group banter. Big thanks go out to Tracy for putting it all together and for tolerating my public shout out to you for organizing this gathering!
> 
> The next morning, we were determined to find a local Starbucks for some good coffee to start the day. So Carrie joined us on what turned out to be a frustrating search along Rte 192. We ended up at a McDonalds where the breakfast sandwiches were fine, but as in trips past they managed to screw up my iced coffee order - not once, but twice! (is it really that difficult to fill a plastic cup with ice and pour black coffee over it?! LOL).  Anyway, armed with coffee and food, we headed to AK for rope drop to begin what would be one of the best days Ive ever experienced at WDW, and this despite a brief snafu at guest relations with our passes (eventually they replaced both my AP and RoseAnnes unexpired park hopper ticket with 2 days remaining on it). The 3 of us made it to the rope and counted down to make our ways into Asia and Africa, with RoseAnne getting FPs at Kilimanjaro Safari while Carrie and I went to EE where we would meet up with Mel and Charlene, and then saw Augie and corralled him for a group ride on EE. Then we joined Angy for a second turn on EE, and headed over to KS to meet up with RoseAnne for a beautiful 2-week trip through Harambe. We later joined up with Darcy, Patty, Bart, Andrea, Jerry, Corrina, and Ken for Lion King (did I miss anyone?..we were a formidable herd of elephants!). Love that show! ..brings out my inner tumble monkey LOL. Next, we managed to get RoseAnne onto EE and she loved it!! (thanks Augie for the FPs!) After lunch at Flame Tree, we took a second trip to Harambe before converting RoseAnnes park ticket into an AP and then we returned to POP for some relaxing pool time where Tracy and Andrea made fun of my skittishness over some menacing clouds overhead! (they were menacing I tell you! lol). Dinner at Citricos that evening was a delight. Jerry, Andrea, Corrina, and Amy joined us for a memorable meal and great conversation. Andrea was kind enough to thank our friendly and attentive waiter on behalf of the group and in her own appreciative way.
> 
> Amy covered the rest of the night really well in a previous post, so I wont go into detail here. Just a few highlights - lawnchair sandwich, Wishes from the beach, goofy pics on the pier, what happens in the front of the monorail, stays in the front of the monorail, Spectromagic  up close and personal, and Splash Mt. at midnight. What a memorable day!
> 
> *to be continued with Part II*



Tom Tom Tom 

Where to start. 

Your just a rad dude. Now I do love Roseanne more but that is only because we are Tattoo Soul Sista's. Anywho. 

Just a quick hi and I had a blast with ya'll. (2 words). 

Highlights of my trip ..... The ice tea machine at POP seriously I still talk about it everyday and something else I can not mention on the boards. 

Was great meeting everyone and seeing faces I already knew. Although I was there in body my heart was back home. Timing of the trip just was off. But still had a great trip. 

Rock on peeps.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> That torte was to die for.
> 
> In fact I am seriously considering redoing our Saturday plans, cancelling Spoodles, childcare and Jellyrolls.  I would love DD to see the Poly...may see if I can get a Kona ADR, wander around the resort and watch Wishes from the beach.
> 
> EDIT:  I just called and changed it.  Kona, Poly and fireworks on Saturday instead of Spoodles, childcare and Jellyrolls.  I am so excited!



You can get a Dole Whip downstairs and take out to the beach to watch the fireworks.


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> You can get a Dole Whip downstairs and take out to the beach to watch the fireworks.



I knew there was a reason I talked to you people!  Great suggestion!!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Amy, I like your new plans better. You will both share a great memory together of the Poly and Wishes!! Great job!!! 

Carrie, Well sista...I miss you. I need another lunch at the Turf Club...that sandwich was great, not to mention the company and conversation...


----------



## Carrieannew

MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Carrie, Well sista...I miss you. I need another lunch at the Turf Club...that sandwich was great, not to mention the company and conversation...



Ohhhhh the salmon was so good. I keep talking about that also. 

Loved lunch there and of course the company. I miss you too! We will plan something for this summer for us northern folks


----------



## sand2270

my daughter's drama club teacher just emailed me.  The kids are being given an opportunity to do a theater workshop at Disneyland in October.  It actually isn't that expensive and they need a parent to go.  When I forwarded the email to my ex-husband I said "I'm going...I'll pay for it and I am going!!" LOL.  

Waiting to get more details but it would be in the fall which is perfect since I was thinking of going next year around Halloween time anyway.  This will just move that trip up about a year 

Aren't there some people going in October?


----------



## CoMickey

sand2270 said:


> my daughter's drama club teacher just emailed me.  The kids are being given an opportunity to do a theater workshop at Disneyland in October.  It actually isn't that expensive and they need a parent to go.  When I forwarded the email to my ex-husband I said "I'm going...I'll pay for it and I am going!!" LOL.
> 
> Waiting to get more details but it would be in the fall which is perfect since I was thinking of going next year around Halloween time anyway.  This will just move that trip up about a year
> 
> Aren't there some people going in October?



 Don't you just love an excuse to go to DL or WDW?  I know I do!

What are the dates in Oct?  I know there will be lots of Diser's there around Oct. 23 - 25 from a DisDiva group that I've joined.  Some are married, some are single, some have DBF but they are a fun group!


----------



## feistygalkmc

Amy, I'm probably going to go sometime between late Sep-early Nov. There was some talk of October for food/wine. I want to take advantage of the free dining but its a little earlier than I wanted to go. 

With that said, I need to run a comparison of what I would actually be saving doing the dining package during the non free dining and what it would be if I just paid OOP for everything. That may be the deciding factor for me.  I love that the meals are paid in a sense 'up front' but I didn't always eat everything.  Since I have my first trip under my belt I know more of what to expect so this one should be easier to figure out. 
I first need to make sure my counter part at work isn't on vacation during the late Sep-early Nov time. I don't think she is but you never know with her.


----------



## sand2270

CoMickey said:


> Don't you just love an excuse to go to DL or WDW?  I know I do!
> 
> What are the dates in Oct?  I know there will be lots of Diser's there around Oct. 23 - 25 from a DisDiva group that I've joined.  Some are married, some are single, some have DBF but they are a fun group!





feistygalkmc said:


> Amy, I'm probably going to go sometime between late Sep-early Nov. There was some talk of October for food/wine. I want to take advantage of the free dining but its a little earlier than I wanted to go.
> 
> With that said, I need to run a comparison of what I would actually be saving doing the dining package during the non free dining and what it would be if I just paid OOP for everything. That may be the deciding factor for me.  I love that the meals are paid in a sense 'up front' but I didn't always eat everything.  Since I have my first trip under my belt I know more of what to expect so this one should be easier to figure out.
> I first need to make sure my counter part at work isn't on vacation during the late Sep-early Nov time. I don't think she is but you never know with her.



she mentioned the 2nd weekend, so 10/10-11.  But I am still waiting on details, I'll let you know.

Hey Krista just want to make sure we are on the same page, this would be for Disneyland not DisneyWorld.   You mentioned free dining and food and wine so I think you are referring to WDW.


----------



## feistygalkmc

sand2270 said:


> she mentioned the 2nd weekend, so 10/10-11.  But I am still waiting on details, I'll let you know.
> 
> Hey Krista just want to make sure we are on the same page, this would be for Disneyland not DisneyWorld.   You mentioned free dining and food and wine so I think you are referring to WDW.



lol oops yeah I read that but you see where my mind is!


----------



## Graeme

feistygalkmc said:


> lol oops yeah I read that but you see where my mind is!



Hey Krista! 100 posts!!


----------



## feistygalkmc

Thanks Graeme, took me a while to get there! I missed getting to meet you I think you left before or the same day I arrived. But I'm certain there will be other trips, we will meet eventually.


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> my daughter's drama club teacher just emailed me.  The kids are being given an opportunity to do a theater workshop at Disneyland in October.  It actually isn't that expensive and they need a parent to go.  When I forwarded the email to my ex-husband I said "I'm going...I'll pay for it and I am going!!" LOL.
> 
> Waiting to get more details but it would be in the fall which is perfect since I was thinking of going next year around Halloween time anyway.  This will just move that trip up about a year
> 
> Aren't there some people going in October?



I AM!! I AM!! Already have Hojo's booked for $59 a night!!  

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> I AM!! I AM!! Already have Hojo's booked for $59 a night!!
> 
> Andrea



seriously?? for the same time frame?


----------



## godolphin123

I hope you all don't mind my putting a post here as I'm new to this site. I just wanted to say how interesting it was walking into the Polynesian (my favorite) last Friday night (the 15th) after spending the day at the Magic Kingdom, finding your group comfortably ensconced in the lounge and wondering what am I missing here. With Disboards I realize there is another whole level to the Disney experience I knew nothing aboout. You all were obviously having a blast. What a smile. Cheers! Dave


----------



## sand2270

godolphin123 said:


> I hope you all don't mind my putting a post here as I'm new to this site. I just wanted to say how interesting it was walking into the Polynesian (my favorite) last Friday night (the 15th) after spending the day at the Magic Kingdom, finding your group comfortably ensconced in the lounge and wondering what am I missing here. With Disboards I realize there is another whole level to the Disney experience I knew nothing aboout. You all were obviously having a blast. What a smile. Cheers! Dave



that is so cool!!  You should have joined us.


----------



## MATTERHORN

godolphin123 said:


> I hope you all don't mind my putting a post here as I'm new to this site. I just wanted to say how interesting it was walking into the Polynesian (my favorite) last Friday night (the 15th) after spending the day at the Magic Kingdom, finding your group comfortably ensconced in the lounge and wondering what am I missing here. With Disboards I realize there is another whole level to the Disney experience I knew nothing aboout. You all were obviously having a blast. What a smile. Cheers! Dave



You should have introduced yourself!! You can't be shy around this group!! Glad you found us though for next time!!! 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> seriously?? for the same time frame?



Did you say exact dates or just October? Did I miss something?

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Did you say exact dates or just October? Did I miss something?
> 
> Andrea



will probably be the second weekend of October.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Okay, just saw second weekend. I always go after that weekend because for some odd reason, Columbus Day weekend is ALWAYS packed to the hilt. We are there the third week, because we always do Mickey's Trick or Treat Party!

Andrea


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Okay, just saw second weekend. I always go after that weekend because for some odd reason, Columbus Day weekend is ALWAYS packed to the hilt. We are there the third week, because we always do Mickey's Trick or Treat Party!
> 
> Andrea



Is that Columbus Day weekend?  She is still trying to set dates so I really don't know yet.


----------



## MATTERHORN

Yeah, Columbus Day is the 12th! We'll be there the following weekend!! Hope it works out for us, that'd be fun!

Andrea


----------



## nurse.darcy

godolphin123 said:


> I hope you all don't mind my putting a post here as I'm new to this site. I just wanted to say how interesting it was walking into the Polynesian (my favorite) last Friday night (the 15th) after spending the day at the Magic Kingdom, finding your group comfortably ensconced in the lounge and wondering what am I missing here. With Disboards I realize there is another whole level to the Disney experience I knew nothing aboout. You all were obviously having a blast. What a smile. Cheers! Dave



OMG, next time you better introduce yourself.. .we totally are not scary,  , . trust me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh I have nothing booked cause i will probably be in Florida


----------



## sand2270

MATTERHORN said:


> Yeah, Columbus Day is the 12th! We'll be there the following weekend!! Hope it works out for us, that'd be fun!
> 
> Andrea




the school usually has a long weekend in October that falls on around Columbus Day so it will probably be the same time as that...boo I don't like crowds.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, next time you better introduce yourself.. .we totally are not scary,  , . trust me.




the scariness of our group might be debatable


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> the school usually has a long weekend in October that falls on around Columbus Day so it will probably be the same time as that...boo I don't like crowds.



Yeah, I figured! Which sucks because a lot of other schools have the same! We don't have that day off here, but I went once and regretted it! But hey, a trip is a trip, crowds or no! Just seems so much more crowded at DL than at WDW. 

Andrea


----------



## MATTERHORN

sand2270 said:


> the scariness of our group might be debatable



Yeah, I think we might be a *tad* biased! 

Andrea


----------



## godolphin123

You all didn't look too scary...well, maybe a little lol... but lots fun. And thank you to nurse.darcy, Matterhorn and sand2270 for extending the welcome mat. Next time I'll feel able to join in the festivities. You all were mustering the troops and heading for the monorail just after I walked in. If only I'd arrived a little sooner. Dave


----------



## Graeme

godolphin123 said:


> With Disboards I realize there is another whole level to the Disney experience I knew nothing aboout. You all were obviously having a blast. What a smile. Cheers! Dave



Don't listen to them. They are scary.


----------



## nurse.darcy

godolphin123 said:


> You all didn't look too scary...well, maybe a little lol... but lots fun. And thank you to nurse.darcy, Matterhorn and sand2270 for extending the welcome mat. Next time I'll feel able to join in the festivities. You all were mustering the troops and heading for the monorail just after I walked in. If only I'd arrived a little sooner. Dave



Dave, I'll be back there with Matterhorn (Andrea) the end of July. Several others have trips booked throughout the summer and fall. May was our 2nd annual reunion trip and decided to make it annual. I also believe there is a group of us going in October. Not sure of dates yet. Keep n touch. Oh and Patty (dismem98) will be joining us during the weekend portion of the trip. . .yay. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> Don't listen to them. They are scary.



bite your tongue Graeme.  You never came out and met some of us my dear so your opinion is slightly short sighted. . .lol.


----------



## dismem98

Graeme said:


> Don't listen to them. They are scary.




Hey Graeme, Is that why you didn't come back out to meet us??  
I guess we were too much for you  after the first night at Jelly Rolls.



Patty


----------



## sand2270

godolphin123 said:


> You all didn't look too scary...well, maybe a little lol... but lots fun. And thank you to nurse.darcy, Matterhorn and sand2270 for extending the welcome mat. Next time I'll feel able to join in the festivities. You all were mustering the troops and heading for the monorail just after I walked in. If only I'd arrived a little sooner. Dave



You're welcome.



Graeme said:


> Don't listen to them. They are scary.




How would you know slacker? (yeah I said it and I am not apologizing this time either )


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> bite your tongue Graeme.  You never came out and met some of us my dear so your opinion is slightly short sighted. . .lol.





dismem98 said:


> Hey Graeme, Is that why you didn't come back out to meet us??
> I guess we were too much for you  after the first night at Jelly Rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



You mean after his appearance at JRs, he never join the group again.  I'm glad I was at JRs to meet him. What Graeme, did you have a hangover every day since? That's what you get for consuming to much


----------



## godolphin123

And I definitely will stay in touch. Thank you all for being so cool. I'm lucky enough to live close to the Mouse and having a pass means there will be opportunities to join in on the fun...July, October...whenever possible.....and that would be awesome. Dave

So, just what happened to you that night at Jelly Rolls Graeme? lol


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> You mean after his appearance at JRs, he never join the group again.  I'm glad I was at JRs to meet him. What Graeme, did you have a hangover every day since? That's what you get for consuming to much



LOL I knew there was a reason I liked you Teresa.


----------



## nurse.darcy

godolphin123 said:


> And I definitely will stay in touch. Thank you all for being so cool. I'm lucky enough to live close to the Mouse and having a pass means there will be opportunities to join in on the fun...July, October...whenever possible.....and that would be awesome. Dave
> 
> So, just what happened to you that night at Jelly Rolls Graeme? lol



All I know is the Brit never showed his face again after the 13th. . .amazing how we transform people. . .we get two total strangers to hang with us for an entire evening and can't get one we communicate with to hang with us for more than one night.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> All I know is the Brit never showed his face again after the 13th. . .amazing how we transform people. . .we get two total strangers to hang with us for an entire evening and can't get one we communicate with to hang with us for more than one night.



Darcy you already have a ticker for next year!  I should put one up too.


----------



## godolphin123

Hi and thanks Darcy, let me know when you guys are going to be there in July and maybe I can join you then. I'm always up for a day at the Mouse House. Dave

P.S. That must have been some night at Jelly Rolls.  You used the word "transformed" regarding Graeme's experience. lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Uh, Amy, that is the one from this past May.  It is just recycling for NEXT May. . .andy yes, you can put up one for next year's reunion.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> LOL I knew there was a reason I liked you Teresa.



Amy...that's the excuse he gave me for not meeting up with me for coffee, he was always hungover..


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Uh, Amy, that is the one from this past May.  It is just recycling for NEXT May. . .andy yes, you can put up one for next year's reunion.



ah ok mine didn't recycle...but I was using a mickeypath one.



ttester9612 said:


> Amy...that's the excuse he gave me for not meeting up with me for coffee, he was always hungover..




ah so it's his standard excuse.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> ah so it's his standard excuse.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> All I know is the Brit never showed his face again after the 13th. . .amazing how we transform people. . .we get two total strangers to hang with us for an entire evening and can't get one we communicate with to hang with us for more than one night.



Sometimes we have that effect on people I think...

With the exceptions of the brave men at Disney who chose to attempt more than a few nights partying with us (Ken, Brad, Bart the super troopers)


----------



## Floydian

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Sometimes we have that effect on people I think...
> 
> With the exceptions of the brave men at Disney who chose to attempt more than a few nights partying with us (Ken, Brad, Bart the super troopers)



I'm still recovering from that!! I may never be the same! I already have to go in for *another* IV next week! My 2nd in as many weeks since that adventure!  

But no, they're not scary at all.


----------



## sand2270

Floydian said:


> I'm still recovering from that!! I may never be the same! I already have to go in for *another* IV next week! My 2nd in as many weeks since that adventure!
> 
> But no, they're not scary at all.



maybe a little weird...but not scary


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I loved the crazy Brits, I just wish they would have come out to play for more than one night !!  I swear though, we were not scary at all in person!! LOL We may have been loud, fun, and drunk as hell...lol but not scary!


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> my daughter's drama club teacher just emailed me.  The kids are being given an opportunity to do a theater workshop at Disneyland in October.  It actually isn't that expensive and they need a parent to go.  When I forwarded the email to my ex-husband I said "I'm going...I'll pay for it and I am going!!" LOL.
> 
> Waiting to get more details but it would be in the fall which is perfect since I was thinking of going next year around Halloween time anyway.  This will just move that trip up about a year
> 
> Aren't there some people going in October?



Yeah, Disneyland!!!  I wish I was going.  I hope you guys have a blast!!!



godolphin123 said:


> I hope you all don't mind my putting a post here as I'm new to this site. I just wanted to say how interesting it was walking into the Polynesian (my favorite) last Friday night (the 15th) after spending the day at the Magic Kingdom, finding your group comfortably ensconced in the lounge and wondering what am I missing here. With Disboards I realize there is another whole level to the Disney experience I knew nothing aboout. You all were obviously having a blast. What a smile. Cheers! Dave



Dave, as others have said you should have joined.  We don't bite (unless you want us to )



Graeme said:


> Don't listen to them. *They are scary*.



Graeme, what happened to you???  I guess we are scary    At any rate, I really enjoyed talking with you at JRs!  I hope you and Al venture across the pond to join us again next May.



dismem98 said:


> Hey Graeme, Is that why you didn't come back out to meet us??
> I guess we were too much for you  after the first night at Jelly Rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Patty



I think my "B" dance scared them away   



ttester9612 said:


> You mean after his appearance at JRs, he never join the group again.  I'm glad I was at JRs to meet him. What Graeme, did you have a hangover every day since? That's what you get for consuming to much







godolphin123 said:


> And I definitely will stay in touch. Thank you all for being so cool. I'm lucky enough to live close to the Mouse and having a pass means there will be opportunities to join in on the fun...July, October...whenever possible.....and that would be awesome. Dave
> 
> *So, just what happened to you that night at Jelly Rolls Graeme?* lol



What happens at JRs, stays at JRs   



Floydian said:


> I'm still recovering from that!! I may never be the same! I already have to go in for *another* IV next week! My 2nd in as many weeks since that adventure!
> 
> But no, they're not scary at all.



Brad, you better take good care of yourself.  We'll need you to keep us out of trouble next year


----------



## APB513

Hey everybody!  

I've been home one week and I still have not gotten back into the groove.

I think the problem is that I want to be back at WDW hanging with my DISer buds 

That trip was the most fun I have had in a looooong time.  It was a much needed break from my everyday life.  

I can't wait to doing it again next year!!!


----------



## PirateMel

APB513 said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> I've been home one week and I still have not gotten back into the groove.
> 
> I think the problem is that I want to be back at WDW hanging with my DISer buds
> 
> That trip was the most fun I have had in a looooong time.  It was a much needed break from my everyday life.
> 
> I can't wait to doing it again next year!!!



I second that - best way to get back inot the groove is to Plan another trip.
Can't wait for next year - Woo Hoo!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yeah... I need to get my groove back too... the Blonde and I have started discussing more trips .. no major plans yet... but just discussing helps combat these Post Disney Blues!!!

Oh, and Graeme had one heck of a good time at JR's that night...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Floydian said:


> I'm still recovering from that!! I may never be the same! I already have to go in for *another* IV next week! My 2nd in as many weeks since that adventure!
> 
> But no, they're not scary at all.



Hey, I resemble that remark. . .but all I know is for some ODD reason, nothing that I have personally done. . .I have 11 recruiting emails and 4 actual recruitment packages from Florida hospitals.  I am not sure why cause I have always ignored the recruiting emails in the past. . .but now. . .hmmmmmm.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark. . .but all I know is for some ODD reason, nothing that I have personally done. . .I have 11 recruiting emails and 4 actual recruitment packages from Florida hospitals.  I am not sure why cause I have always ignored the recruiting emails in the past. . .but now. . .hmmmmmm.



That's great Darcy now we will all have a place to crash! 

I call the couch!!


----------



## APB513

PirateMel said:


> I second that - best way to get back inot the groove is to Plan another trip.
> Can't wait for next year - Woo Hoo!



I booked a 30% off bounceback offer for me and the boys for December at POFQ   Now I just have to find the money to go! 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah... I need to get my groove back too... the Blonde and I have started discussing more trips .. no major plans yet... but *just discussing helps combat these Post Disney Blues!!!*
> 
> Oh, and Graeme had one heck of a good time at JR's that night...lol



I second that!  My goal is to make my birthday trip an annual event.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> That's great Darcy now we will all have a place to crash!
> 
> I call the couch!!



Amy others can have the couch, you can have the spare bedroom. . .you have back issues and I want you fresh and ready for park days. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> I booked a 30% off bounceback offer for me and the boys for December at POFQ   Now I just have to find the money to go!
> 
> 
> 
> I second that!  My goal is to make my birthday trip an annual event.



what's your dates for December.  I will be there with my son cause its his birthday month. . .


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> what's your dates for December.  I will be there with my son cause its his birthday month. . .



I have to wait til my oldest DS is out for Christmas break so the dates are December 20th - 27th.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Amy others can have the couch, you can have the spare bedroom. . .you have back issues and I want you fresh and ready for park days. . .



aww that's so sweet!!  

Do I have to share a bed with Andrea again?  Need to bring eye goggles if that's the case.


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> I have to wait til my oldest DS is out for Christmas break so the dates are December 20th - 27th.



My son's birthday is 12/22 so our dates are VERY similar. . .lots of overlap. . .I still don't have exacts yet. . .my days off from my current job are dec 12 to dec 27. . .now just need dis dates to fulfill my christmas fantasy. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> My son's birthday is 12/22 so our dates are VERY similar. . .lots of overlap. . .I still don't have exacts yet. . .my days off from my current job are dec 12 to dec 27. . .now just need dis dates to fulfill my christmas fantasy. . .



12/22 is my birthday too!


----------



## Graeme

In the face of such a barrage of abuse I was going to maintain a dignified silence, but you've asked for it!!



nurse.darcy said:


> bite your tongue Graeme.



Yes Nurse! 



dismem98 said:


> I guess we were too much for you  after the first night at Jelly Rolls.



I seem to remember offering you and Tracy more beer, and you blinked first!! 




sand2270 said:


> How would you know slacker?



I didn't spend the week leading up to it making excuses like some did, I'd been partying for the ten days before you managed to drag yourself down there!!



ttester9612 said:


> What Graeme, did you have a hangover every day since?



Pretty much!



godolphin123 said:


> So, just what happened to you that night at Jelly Rolls Graeme? lol







sand2270 said:


> ah so it's his standard excuse.



Not you again!!



DisneyDreams21 said:


> With the exceptions of the brave men at Disney



Yeah, yeah, yeah 



APB513 said:


> Graeme, what happened to you???  I guess we are scary



No Angela, just your dancing. XXX


And don't forget, trans-atlantic drunk dials are going to reach some of you about five in the morning!!


----------



## Graeme

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh, and Graeme had one heck of a good time at JR's that night...lol



I've put you on a different post *** I didn't want to lump you in with all those others! I did have a good time!!


----------



## Graeme

And I'm only kidding folks, just means I'll have to come back next year!!


----------



## sand2270

is anyone else craving crackers right now??


----------



## watank

Graeme said:


> And don't forget, trans-atlantic drunk dials are going to reach some of you about five in the morning!!



Let's see... that would be 10am on the other side of the pond? Is that when the pubs open up for the day? 

-Ken


----------



## Sha

watank said:


> Let's see... that would be 10am on the other side of the pond? Is that when the pubs open up for the day?
> 
> -Ken



I was wondering if he caught that one too


----------



## ttester9612

Graeme said:


> And I'm only kidding folks, just means I'll have to come back next year!!



Graeme....you know that we all LOVE you......We just like teasing those that we LOVE...Right PPL

So you better come back next year.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> I've put you on a different post *** I didn't want to lump you in with all those others! I did have a good time!!



Awwwww you know how to make a girl feel special!!! 


Although I know it was probably just because you forgot me the first post. lol Thats ok though I still love ya bunches!


----------



## dismem98

I seem to remember offering you and Tracy more beer, and you blinked first!! 


Like I told you that night, so sweet but I don't drink beer!!

We had a blast with you and Al an d am really sorry we didn't spend more time together.  
Everyone got who missed meeting  you both will never know how much fun we had that ight.

Next time more drinks...

Patty


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

dismem98 said:


> I seem to remember offering you and Tracy more beer, and you blinked first!!
> 
> 
> Like I told you that night, so sweet but I don't drink beer!!
> 
> We had a blast with you and Al an d am really sorry we didn't spend more time together.
> Everyone got who missed meeting  you both will never know how much fun we had that ight.
> 
> Next time more drinks...
> 
> Patty



Yeah we needed to get my foot on ice...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> And I'm only kidding folks, just means I'll have to come back next year!!




Yes, you do need to come back next year.  Start planning now.  I will probably be living in or near Orlando next year.  The recruiters are getting downright brutal trying to get me. . .I am all over it but want the best hospital with the best deal.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> 12/22 is my birthday too!



Woo Hoo. . .you and my son are Christmas babies. . .It takes a lot of effort to make sure my son's birthday does not get lost in Christmas.


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo Hoo. . .you and my son are Christmas babies. . .It takes a lot of effort to make sure my son's birthday does not get lost in Christmas.




my mom was always worried about that too.  The nice thing about a Christmas birthday is I never had to go to school on my birthday because it always feel on winter break.  To this day I always take a vacation day from work because I just don't work on my birthday (cause I'm spoiled)!!


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> To this day I always take a vacation day from work because I just don't work on my birthday (cause I'm spoiled)!!



That is what everyone should do! I haven't worked on my birthday in 20 years. And I generally take that week off let alone the day. Course, this year and last was overseas!


----------



## black562

Sha said:


> That is what everyone should do! I haven't worked on my birthday in 20 years. And I generally take that week off let alone the day. Course, this year and last was overseas!



I'll be following that advice this year!!


----------



## Sha

black562 said:


> I'll be following that advice this year!!



I really do recommend it! Or more time if you can


----------



## Graeme

watank said:


> Let's see... that would be 10am on the other side of the pond? Is that when the pubs open up for the day?
> 
> -Ken



No, that's just a really good night!



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Although I know it was probably just because you forgot me the first post. lol Thats ok though I still love ya bunches!



No, it was because you were the only one not being mean!!



nurse.darcy said:


> Woo Hoo. . .you and my son are Christmas babies. . .It takes a lot of effort to make sure my son's birthday does not get lost in Christmas.



I'm a Christmas baby, Christmas eve.


----------



## ahoff

*October??*

Now that the fun of the May trip is over, are there still plans for an October trip?  There was a thread on it but it sort of faded away.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Graeme said:


> No, that's just a really good night!
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was because you were the only one not being mean!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Christmas baby, Christmas eve.



Sweet. . .Gotta love Christmas babies. . .


----------



## Shannon84

ahoff said:


> *October??*
> 
> Now that the fun of the May trip is over, are there still plans for an October trip?  There was a thread on it but it sort of faded away.



I will be down there at the end of October...if anyone else is going that time let me know


----------



## Sha

ahoff said:


> *October??*
> 
> Now that the fun of the May trip is over, are there still plans for an October trip?  There was a thread on it but it sort of faded away.



it hasnt really faded away... just needs to be bumped back up.


----------



## Sha

Shannon84 said:


> I will be down there at the end of October...if anyone else is going that time let me know



I am going beginning and end of October. The weekend before Halloween for me and some others that I know about.


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> My son's birthday is 12/22 so our dates are VERY similar. . .lots of overlap. . .I still don't have exacts yet. . .my days off from my current job are dec 12 to dec 27. . .now just need dis dates to fulfill my christmas fantasy. . .



Kewl!  Once you have your dates set, we'll have to plan to get together!



Graeme said:


> In the face of such a barrage of abuse I was going to maintain a dignified silence, but you've asked for it!!
> 
> No Angela, just your dancing. XXX



That does it Mister!  I am throwing down the gauntlet and challenging you to a dance off next May.  And just to get you quaking in your boots, here's a peek at some of my fancy dance moves   



Graeme said:


> And I'm only kidding folks, just means I'll have to come back next year!!



Hey everybody, since Graeme has "offended" us all, I say he has to buy the first round!


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> Kewl!  Once you have your dates set, we'll have to plan to get together!
> 
> 
> 
> That does it Mister!  I am throwing down the gauntlet and challenging you to a dance off next May.  And just to get you quaking in your boots, here's a peek at some of my fancy dance moves
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everybody, since Graeme has "offended" us all, I say he has to buy the first round!



I think Graeme buying the first round is awesome since he never showed his face after the first night of hanging with you all.  As for December, we will definitely get together.  I'll either be on vacation or living there. . .one of the two.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Graeme said:


> No, it was because you were the only one not being mean!!



awwwwww how could anyone ever be mean to such a big sweetie like you?1?!?!

I still laugh that I was afraid of scaring you off...lol You can handle anything I can dish out..lol thats for sure!


----------



## Graeme

sand2270 said:


> is anyone else craving crackers right now??



I've just got that. Very funny!!


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> *October??*
> 
> Now that the fun of the May trip is over, are there still plans for an October trip?  There was a thread on it but it sort of faded away.



I'm still planning to be there Oct 21-27...with or without friends...


----------



## sand2270

Graeme said:


> I've just got that. Very funny!!



geez about time


----------



## dismem98

ahoff said:


> *October??*
> 
> Now that the fun of the May trip is over, are there still plans for an October trip?  There was a thread on it but it sort of faded away.



I always go in late Oct just haven't firmed up any plans yet, but I will  

Patty


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> I think Graeme buying the first round is awesome since he never showed his face after the first night of hanging with you all.







nurse.darcy said:


> As for December, we will definitely get together.  I'll either be on vacation or living there. . .one of the two.



Sounds good!



ttester9612 said:


> I'm still planning to be there Oct 21-27...with or without friends...



I wish I could join you!


----------



## sand2270

I thought I would hop in and give a quick "oh my god I am leaving tomorrow!" update.

My DD and I are leaving around 4pm to drive up to Phoenix.  We will stay the night up there (it costs almost the same to do a park and stay than to just pay for parking my car, plus we are not rushing in the morning to get up to Phoenix).  When I get out of here to get my DD from summer day camp I will officially consider myself on vacation.

Ok...so what has happened since yesterday that has put me in panic mode:

1. Got a speeding ticket yesterday morning.  Really not a big deal...have pretty much brushed it off and will deal with it when I get back.

2. Came home and couldn't find my credit card!  I was only going to use it for the Phoenix hotel room...but still the last place I used it was in our work cafeteria so I was panicking.   Found it in the laundry machine last night, my pants pockets are much deeper than I thought!

3. Could not find my Disney gift card I got for signing up for a Disney Visa last year.  I probably spent an hour looking for it...and of course I found it in the most illogical place but I guess at the time it made sense.

4. Painted my toenails last night...way late...then realized I had to stay up to let them dry!!  Doh!!

5. Ran some errands today.  Went to physical therapy and as of now my back and hips are totally aligned.  After 10 days in Disney it will probably take me a month to get re-aligned LOL!

6. Made one last Old Navy run.  The girls will understand, you just can't have enough Old Navy ribbed tanks...am I right?!  Holla! (that was a special call out for you Krista ).

ok going to try and finish up around here and get my booty out of here!!


----------



## feistygalkmc

> 6. Made one last Old Navy run. The girls will understand, you just can't have enough Old Navy ribbed tees...am I right?! Holla! (that was a special call out for you Krista ).



   Holla! 

I prefer the regular tanks or camis to the ribbed tees myself. (wink wink) 


I am so excited for you! I hope you guys have fun and the weather is nice.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> I thought I would hop in and give a quick "oh my god I am leaving tomorrow!" update.
> 
> My DD and I are leaving around 4pm to drive up to Phoenix.  We will stay the night up there (it costs almost the same to do a park and stay than to just pay for parking my car, plus we are not rushing in the morning to get up to Phoenix).  When I get out of here to get my DD from summer day camp I will officially consider myself on vacation.
> 
> Ok...so what has happened since yesterday that has put me in panic mode:
> 
> 1. Got a speeding ticket yesterday morning.  Really not a big deal...have pretty much brushed it off and will deal with it when I get back.
> 
> 2. Came home and couldn't find my credit card!  I was only going to use it for the Phoenix hotel room...but still the last place I used it was in our work cafeteria so I was panicking.   Found it in the laundry machine last night, my pants pockets are much deeper than I thought!
> 
> 3. Could not find my Disney gift card I got for signing up for a Disney Visa last year.  I probably spent an hour looking for it...and of course I found it in the most illogical place but I guess at the time it made sense.
> 
> 4. Painted my toenails last night...way late...then realized I had to stay up to let them dry!!  Doh!!
> 
> 5. Ran some errands today.  Went to physical therapy and as of now my back and hips are totally aligned.  After 10 days in Disney it will probably take me a month to get re-aligned LOL!
> 
> 6. Made one last Old Navy run.  The girls will understand, you just can't have enough Old Navy ribbed tees...am I right?!  Holla! (that was a special call out for you Krista ).
> 
> ok going to try and finish up around here and get my booty out of here!!



Hi Amy 

You have had alot going on!!  Glad your found your cc and your Disney gift card!!! I hope you and your daugther have a fantastic time on your trip!!!!


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> Holla!
> 
> I prefer the regular tanks or camis to the ribbed tees myself. (wink wink)
> 
> 
> I am so excited for you! I hope you guys have fun and the weather is nice.





APB513 said:


> Hi Amy
> 
> You have had alot going on!!  Glad your found your cc and your Disney gift card!!! I hope you and your daugther have a fantastic time on your trip!!!!




Thanks ladies!!


----------



## ahoff

Amy, have a great trip!


----------



## sand2270

ahoff said:


> Amy, have a great trip!



Thanks Augie!! I will have a Kona Longboard in your honor at Kona!


----------



## Sha

Have a great trip Amy... weather is called for improvement starting on Sunday.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Amy-
I hope you have a great trip- you REALLY deserve it now after getting a speeding ticket! How dare the police dept take away from your Disney $$??
Anyway, have a great time and make many memories to share with us when you return!


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Have a great trip Amy... weather is called for improvement starting on Sunday.



Great,  but if it rains then we will deal with the rain!



MOREMICKEYFORME said:


> Amy-
> I hope you have a great trip- you REALLY deserve it now after getting a speeding ticket! How dare the police dept take away from your Disney $$??
> Anyway, have a great time and make many memories to share with us when you return!




Thanks so much Roseanne!  I will try to share pics and stories as much as I can this week.  I will be limiting my internet access but I may send some global text messages


----------



## sand2270

feistygalkmc said:


> Holla!
> 
> I prefer the regular tanks or camis to the ribbed tees myself. (wink wink)
> 
> 
> I am so excited for you! I hope you guys have fun and the weather is nice.



I meant tanks, not sure why I typed tees.  I think I already have about 10 in my closet and I bought 3 more...and I still forgot to get a color I wanted!


----------



## ttester9612

Amy....have a safe and enjoying trip.




APB513 said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> I wish I could join you!




And what's stopping you that you can't?


----------



## APB513

ttester9612 said:


> And what's stopping you that you can't?



Money and work


----------



## nurse.darcy

Angela, money and work should never be allowed to get in the way.  Anyway, Andrea, Patty and I will be in the world from 7/29 to 8/5, though I don't think Patty gets there till the 31st. . .not sure when she leaves either.  If you are planning on being their during those dates and want to join us for any table service meals let me know.  At the moment making table service meals for 6 (I have two adorable teens with me) so if I need to grow a ressie I need to know. . .


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> *Angela, money and work should never be allowed to get in the way*.  Anyway, Andrea, Patty and I will be in the world from 7/29 to 8/5, though I don't think Patty gets there till the 31st. . .not sure when she leaves either.  If you are planning on being their during those dates and want to join us for any table service meals let me know.  At the moment making table service meals for 6 (I have two adorable teens with me) so if I need to grow a ressie I need to know. . .



I know what you mean.  But in addition to going back to WDW in December, my boys want to visit family in Texas this summer.  If I'm going to make that happen, I'll have to be good and resist the temptation


----------



## nurse.darcy

APB513 said:


> I know what you mean.  But in addition to going back to WDW in December, my boys want to visit family in Texas this summer.  If I'm going to make that happen, I'll have to be good and resist the temptation



Well, if you don't come during the summer then I will for sure see you for your "birthday" trip in December.  I am so excited to have Christmas off this year.  First time in 5 years I haven't worked on Christmas. . .


----------



## APB513

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, if you don't come during the summer then I will for sure see you for your "birthday" trip in December.  I am so excited to have Christmas off this year.  First time in 5 years I haven't worked on Christmas. . .



Yay for having Christmas off!!!  And we will definitely be getting together.


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone! Hope yall are doing Great!!!

Heading home today... and lots of adventure coming my way. Hope everyone stays safe over here! 

Amy... hope your trip has been wonderful! The weather has been beautiful in Florida this past weekend. 

I dare say I am really excited about being off for 3 weeks and going to England in just a couple days!!!


----------



## godolphin123

Wow, finally made it back on here. Does this happen to anyone else? I get logged in for a second then it jumps back to the login page and round and round I go. Boy am I tired. 
So, I wonder if this is a bad time to admit I've never made it over to Jelly Rolls. Heard lots of fun things and read about a few on this thread though. Hope you're having a great time sand2270, the weather has been pretty well behaved. And England, wow, have fun over there sha and hoist a few of those delicious brews for me. 
Wonder if I'll ever get logged in again.


----------



## APB513

godolphin123 said:


> Wow, finally made it back on here. Does this happen to anyone else? I get logged in for a second then it jumps back to the login page and round and round I go. Boy am I tired.
> So, I wonder if this is a bad time to admit I've never made it over to Jelly Rolls. Heard lots of fun things and read about a few on this thread though. Hope you're having a great time sand2270, the weather has been pretty well behaved. And England, wow, have fun over there sha and hoist a few of those delicious brews for me.
> Wonder if I'll ever get logged in again.



Welcome back!  Glad you made it in   I admire your persistence.  That log in issue has never happened to me. I hope it was a one time fluke.


----------



## sand2270

Hi all, just saying a quick hi.  As Sha said above the weather has been great.  It was raining when we landed, by the time we got to POP it had cleared up and has been clear since.  Hot but clear.  Yay we brought clear skies with us!!

We are only on day 4 and we are pretty exhausted tonight.  We are having a load of fun though.  Too much to go into now.  The only reason I am online is because I have to get some work done.

Linds loved POP.  We moved to Beach Club today and it is better than I remembered.  We got the full balcony I requested and a great view!  Linds has already been on the slide.  Tomorrow is Hollywood Studios.  

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## sand2270

oh and we did have an Amy moment today when we got to the room.  We had been at Typhoon Lagoon and I wanted to dry my hair.  Hairdryer in the room wouldn't work so I called down and they sent someone up.

Hairdryer works fine...when it's plugged in.


----------



## Sha

godolphin123 said:


> Wow, finally made it back on here. Does this happen to anyone else? I get logged in for a second then it jumps back to the login page and round and round I go. Boy am I tired.
> So, I wonder if this is a bad time to admit I've never made it over to Jelly Rolls. Heard lots of fun things and read about a few on this thread though. Hope you're having a great time sand2270, the weather has been pretty well behaved. And England, wow, have fun over there sha and hoist a few of those delicious brews for me.
> Wonder if I'll ever get logged in again.



Ive only gone back one time.. but there have been others who used to get that everytime they logged in. Hadnt heard anyone say that in awhile.

JRs is awesome! go the next time you are there! I will definitely raise my glass to you all here... I do plan to have fun! And I was told to get something nice for my birthday/graduation gift (okay... so my friend was a little late on getting this to me. I think that is why she also included my birthday in with it) and I have something in mind already. Harrods here I come! 



sand2270 said:


> Hi all, just saying a quick hi.  As Sha said above the weather has been great.  It was raining when we landed, by the time we got to POP it had cleared up and has been clear since.  Hot but clear.  Yay we brought clear skies with us!!
> 
> We are only on day 4 and we are pretty exhausted tonight.  We are having a load of fun though.  Too much to go into now.  The only reason I am online is because I have to get some work done.
> 
> DD loved POP.  We moved to Beach Club today and it is better than I remembered.  We got the full balcony I requested and a great view!  DD has already been on the slide.  Tomorrow is Hollywood Studios.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.



Love the hair dryer issue... and am glad the weather cleared for you. Really isnt that horrible even with the humidity.. especially after all that rain. Noticed how horrible the native birds were as I packed the car today (aka.. mosquitos). I bet your DD loves that slide and pool at BC! That is the best one there!

Was gorgeous all day today and got to C-ville in 12.5 hours this time. And tomorrow I need to read up on my Garmin and some other things. Love being here!!!


----------



## sand2270

have a great trip to England Sha!


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

Amy- so glad to hear that you two are having a great time. I am a bit worried about you with the hair dryer issue... How many beers did you have for Auggie?

Sha- Have a great time in England.


----------



## Sha

Talk to you all later!!! Going to get my laptop back in my bag for the eventual boarding and make a couple calls. Hope to have some great shots for you all to see!!! Hope to go on the London Eye tomorrow and go to Harrods and shop!


----------



## sand2270

Hi everyone.  Just a quick hello...decided to pay for internet today to get a little caught up before we leave tomorrow (ugh...so depressed about that).

We are still having a great time.  Weather has been a little rainy and has cut into our pool time a little.  Otherwise though we are having a blast.  We are both exhausted but we keep going!


----------



## Sha

Glad you are having a good time Amy... safe trip home!


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Hi everyone.  Just a quick hello...decided to pay for internet today to get a little caught up before we leave tomorrow (ugh...so depressed about that).
> 
> We are still having a great time.  Weather has been a little rainy and has cut into our pool time a little.  Otherwise though we are having a blast.  We are both exhausted but we keep going!




Glad to hear that you guys are having a great time!!!


----------



## sand2270

We are in the airport.  This stinks...neither of us wants to leave.  We are both pretty sad and there have been tears from both of us today.


----------



## dismem98

sand2270 said:


> We are in the airport.  This stinks...neither of us wants to leave.  We are both pretty sad and there have been tears from both of us today.




Sorry about that Amy.  Tears coming and
going.  That's how it seems to go when WDW is involved.

So glad the trip was fun.  Can't wait to get your trip report.

Now it's time to plan your next to feel better...


Patty


----------



## godolphin123

That's right, just thinking about the next trip can put a smile on your face. It is hard to take off though once you're totally tuned into the magic. Still, it does stay with you and you're carrying it around with you all the time, every day and loving it.


----------



## sand2270

Hi all...I am still down, both my DD and I are.  However I typically have day after vacation blues especially after a great vacation...and this one was great.  My DD asked me constantly yesterday if we could stay longer.  It will just take me a day or two to get back into my groove. 

There are so many stories and pictures for me to share.  I will probably write a trip report so I don't hog this thread.  I want to thank many of you for your tips and advice.  There were many things that I applied on the trip.

I will post a few pictures now.  Some of these were taken as a direct result of my DIS boards peeps I will post a few of those now.

Chef Mickey's breakfast our first morning





















Spaceship Earth - I have no idea why my head is so much smaller than my DD's LOL






mmm slushie


----------



## sand2270

ok note to self use large setting for Photobucket uploads...I can never remember which size to pick.


----------



## APB513

sand2270 said:


> Hi all...I am still down, both my DD and I are.  However I typically have day after vacation blues especially after a great vacation...and this one was great.  My DD asked me constantly yesterday if we could stay longer.  It will just take me a day or two to get back into my groove.
> 
> There are so many stories and pictures for me to share.  I will probably write a trip report so I don't hog this thread.  I want to thank many of you for your tips and advice.  There were many things that I applied on the trip.
> 
> I will post a few pictures now.  Some of these were taken as a direct result of my DIS boards peeps I will post a few of those now.
> 
> Chef Mickey's breakfast our first morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spaceship Earth - I have no idea why my head is so much smaller than my DD's LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm slushie




Amy - 

I know exactly what you mean!  I've been wanting to go back ever since I got home.  This withdrawal is awful 

The one thing that has kept me going are the memories I have from my fabulous trip (which includes meeting some wonderful DISers).  It also helps that I am planning a trip in December 

Glad you and your DD had such a good time and I'm glad that you both made it home safely!!!

Can't wait to see more pics and to read your TR!

BTW - Your DD is adorable


----------



## Sha

Amy.. sounds like a great trip! Am sorry there were tears when you left. Love the pictures... looks like your DD has your eye.


----------



## ahoff

Amy, nice pics!  Looks like you had a great time.  Your daughter is probably wondering why she needs her picture taken in front of an old bus!


----------



## ttester9612

Amy lovely pictures.  You DD has grown since I saw her last.  She's still adorable.   Tell her I said HI.

Yes it is so sad to leave but you can start planning the next trip.  Which is exactly what I'm doing...I've just booked my airfare for October.


----------



## PirateMel

ttester9612 said:


> Amy lovely pictures.  You DD has grown since I saw her last.  She's still adorable.   Tell her I said HI.
> 
> Yes it is so sad to leave but you can start planning the next trip.  Which is exactly what I'm doing...I've just booked my airfare for October.



Woo Hoo!
Another party at the World


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo!
> Another party at the World



Yep....party at the World in October.   I just couldn't pass on up the airfare ($69 one way) from Dulles to MCO.  That's the cheapest I've ever seen it for the DC area.


----------



## sand2270

I have a question for you guys.  

My park ticket is a 10-day park hopper with water park add-on.

I am considering upgrading to an AP.

My questions are:

1. How do I do this now that I am not there?
2. Can I upgrade to an AP with no water park option?


----------



## black562

sand2270 said:


> I have a question for you guys.
> 
> My park ticket is a 10-day park hopper with water park add-on.
> 
> I am considering upgrading to an AP.
> 
> My questions are:
> 
> 1. How do I do this now that I am not there?
> 2. Can I upgrade to an AP with no water park option?



See link below:

http://allears.net/pl/ticket.htm#credpass


----------



## sand2270

black562 said:


> See link below:
> 
> http://allears.net/pl/ticket.htm#credpass



been checking...can't do it since I left.  Not a big deal.


----------



## Sha

Amy, I forgot to ask.. how was tea?? Hope it was enjoyable!


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Amy, I forgot to ask.. how was tea?? Hope it was enjoyable!




Tea was great,  it was one of my favorite meals.  JohnEric joined us and the three of us had a really good time.  Tea was yummy, food was good, service was very nice.  I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Sha

sand2270 said:


> Tea was great,  it was one of my favorite meals.  JohnEric joined us and the three of us had a really good time.  Tea was yummy, food was good, service was very nice.  I definitely recommend it.



That is great!! I do enjoy that there.... (and here LOL)


----------



## sand2270

I created a new thread for next May

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32454073#post32454073


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> I created a new thread for next May
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32454073#post32454073



Woo Hoo!

had that much fun did you?


----------



## sand2270

PirateMel said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> had that much fun did you?




LOL yeah it is kind of early isn't it?


----------



## PirateMel

sand2270 said:


> LOL yeah it is kind of early isn't it?



NEVER to early to plan for Disney!


----------



## MATTERHORN

We had a great time!! Hoping that July can measure up! It was my first trip and I wouldn't have changed a thing!!!

Andrea


----------

